# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  trudilice za drugu bebu!

## AnneMary

Evo mi smo krenuli ponovno u postupke, želimo bracu ili seku. 
Htjela bih vidjeti koliko vas je opet u postupcima, i ako ste već uspili dobit drugu bebu kako je to izgledalo?
Dakle koliko postupaka je bilo potrebno da se dođe do cilja?

Strah me da se ne zaredaju neuspjesi pa da pokleknem i odustanem!
A stvarno želim još djece, i mislim da neću stat na drugom, tako da za par godina očekujete topic, trudilice za treću bebu!  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart:  !

Kako ide i koliko traje/trajalo za bebu br. 2, to, rekla bih, ovisi o ženinim godinama, dijagnozi para, duljini prijašnjeg puta (ako je prvi put rel. brzo, onda i drugi put isto, ako je teže išlo i drugi put ide teže) i sreći. Tako sam ja nekako zaključila.

Imaš još i PP.

----------


## ina33

E, da, ima i onih kojima se dogodi nenadano, prirodno, kućna radinost, iako je prethodni put bio dug (lidali i kikic - žene već rodile bebu br. 2 :Smile: ). Iako, to je više iznimka, nego pravilo.

----------


## laky

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

> E, da, ima i onih kojima se dogodi nenadano, prirodno, kućna radinost, iako je prethodni put bio dug (lidali i kikic - žene već rodile bebu br. 2). Iako, to je više iznimka, nego pravilo.


baš sam se pitala za lidali, sreća pa sam sjedila kad sam vidila da je trudna, tj. već je bila u 37 tj., nisam imala pojma.
baš sam bila sretna! 
S njom sam se malo družila na SD, i baš smo se srele na dan moje bete, dok sam čekala muža , a ona bila na pregledu. (teško mi zaboravit tako lijepe trenutke)   :Love:

----------


## lucylu

kod nas se dogodilo u kucnoj radinosti potpomognutom proverom, u trenutku produzivanja ciklusa i pripreme za novi postupak
sto reci, prvo je bilo cudo ovo vec spada u kategoriju medicinskog cuda pa cak i po izjavama moje dr

u svakom slucaju zelim ti sto brzu trudnocu i otvaranje trudilica za trece   :Smile:

----------


## nela.

Bok curke!Evo kod nas uspjelo iz prvog IVF-a
A sad sam već bila 4 puta i neće pa neće

----------


## kikic

Evo pozdrav curama koje idu na drugu bebu u postupke, i jedna napomena, ne zaboravite nikad na kućnu radinost, nikad se ne zna, kao što je bilo i kod nas

----------


## andiko

Meni uspjelo iz prvog FET-a. 
Ovaj mjesec krećem s klomifenima i odmah će mi uspjet   :Grin:

----------


## andiko

Ako nisam već trudna iz kućne radinosti   :Wink:  

Moj nedosanjani san je da dođem kod dr. L na stol i on mi govori....."pa što ćete vi kod mene...pa vi ste već trudni!"   :Razz:

----------


## AnneMary

> Bok curke!Evo kod nas uspjelo iz prvog IVF-a
> A sad sam već bila 4 puta i neće pa neće


toga me malo strah!
vidjet ćemo!

off topic: super ti je avatar!   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> Ako nisam već trudna iz kućne radinosti   
> 
> Moj nedosanjani san je da dođem kod dr. L na stol i on mi govori....."pa što ćete vi kod mene...pa vi ste već trudni!"


Ja skoro pred svaki gino pregled u 2. dijelu ciklusa ovo zabrijem jer mi dg to dopušta  :Smile: . A, recimo, kad sam u postupku onda se štitim da pretjerano ne uzletim u nadanjima, ali doma i bez postupka mi je to skroz kul. Živila mašta, kao što kažu djeca, mašta može svašta, a svakoj x-toj će se to pretvorit u stvarnost, tko kaže da to nećemo bit baš mi, kao što i Josipa u svom starom hitu pjeva "možda ću jedna od tisuću bit baš ja"   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

E, i prirodno je uzletit u optimizmu za bebu br. 2, mislim da se to svakoj od nas dogodi, pod uvjetom da želi bebu br. 2 i da nije dijagnoza neka jednoznačna   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

Zaboravila sam ti navest, i pino je dobila drugu bebu doma, nakon par IVF-ova  :Smile: .

----------


## AnneMary

Dakle, u postupcima su:

1. nela
2. andiko
3. AnneMary


super, baš mi je drago da nisam sama.
Malo mi je nekad nelagodno sa curama koje se  trude za prvu bebu, jer sam ja već uspila, kao šta ja hoću, ja već imam djete!
pa sam htjela vidit jel ima još onih koji žele još djece unatoč preprekama!
mislim d ami je želja jednako jaka kao i prvi put, a o tremi i nervozi da ni ne govorim.
jučer na foliulometriji kao da mi je prvi put, boli trbuh, sva u grču, ali kad sam sjela na stol sve mi se vratilo. Možemo mi to!

Dr. je rekao kao kad smo jedno budemo i drugo, pa mi je dao krila.  :Smile:

----------


## molu

Ja sam na pola s vama. Imam dijete zaceto prirodnim putem i nakon godina problema sa zacecem drugog  - eto nas u MPO, tako da sam prakticki friska u tim vodama...

I ja cesto imam feeling da moja okolina misli - pa kaj joj to treba, pa ima vec dijete i sl  :Rolling Eyes:  

ali ja i MM se ne damo, i nasa princeza i bit ce nas 4, a mozda i 5   :Grin:

----------


## AnneMary

> Ja sam na pola s vama. Imam dijete zaceto prirodnim putem i nakon godina problema sa zacecem drugog  - eto nas u MPO, tako da sam prakticki friska u tim vodama...
> 
> I ja cesto imam feeling da moja okolina misli - pa kaj joj to treba, pa ima vec dijete i sl  
> 
> ali ja i MM se ne damo, i nasa princeza i bit ce nas 4, a mozda i 5


naravno da se i to računa!
ja često zamišljam kako seka ljubi bracu ili seku, kako se igraju, i svađaju.
to mi je nekako sasvim prirodno, i to želim svojoj curki.
i zbog nje neću odustati!

----------


## laky

nas tata je pričao L. da je sanjao seku ....i već priča o drugom  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

AnneMary, evo i mene možeš dodati na listu   :Grin:  

moje čudo je u nedjelju proslavilo svoj prvi rođendan   :Heart:   i mi bismo joj rado do drugog poklonili bracu ili seku   :Smile:  
kao što vidiš, poprilično sam optimistična  :Wink:

----------


## škorpija

evo još jedne   :Bye:  
čekamo IVF u 12 ili 1 mjesecu, a dečkić (2 IVF) od jučer službeno u jaslicama, a mama na poslu

----------


## narnija

evo i mene ..
.da vi znate koliko moj sin dugo sanja o bratu i sestri da se meni plače kad god on to spomene....neki dan mi je rekao : "Znaš mama, da je ona beba preživjela (imala spontani) sada bi već imala dvije godine " meni je srce htjelo iskočiti.....njega sam rodila vrlo mlada sa 23 a sada već 11 godina ne mogu doći do drugoga....želja je ogromna ...zato mogu i ja na listu   :Heart:

----------


## loki

Curka 10 godina, drugu bebu čekamo već 5 godina i još ne odustajemo.
Veli moja mala kad baš želite   :Laughing:  ajde onda

----------


## Pinky

H2O je dobila bebu iz prvog aih i trudi se za drugu

----------


## AnneMary

joj cure, nisam znala da nas je toliko!
suze ste mi na oči navukle!
 :Love:

----------


## Ginger

> Malo mi je nekad nelagodno sa curama koje se  trude za prvu bebu, jer sam ja već uspila, kao šta ja hoću, ja već imam djete!


moram priznati da je ovo i mene mučilo  :/ 
al kad si već započela temu, eto da se prijavim

na jednoj drugoj temi je jedna forumašica napisala da se neostvareno majčinstvo ne može mjeriti sa željom za još jednim djetetom
i to je istina
al to ne znači da ne boli kada želiš još jedno, a ne možeš
eto, sjetim se naše BHany i njezine priče pa mi je opet teško...

----------


## AnneMary

Dakle, u postupcima su:

1. nela
2. andiko
3. AnneMary
4. molu
5. Ginger
6. škorpija
7. narnija
8. loki
9. H2O

napokon da i ja napravim jednu listu!  :Grin:

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMary prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Malo mi je nekad nelagodno sa curama koje se  trude za prvu bebu, jer sam ja već uspila, kao šta ja hoću, ja već imam djete!
> 
> 
> moram priznati da je ovo i mene mučilo  :/ 
> al kad si već započela temu, eto da se prijavim
> 
> ...


ja sam jučer morala vodit malenu sa sobom jer je nama tko čuvat, pa mi je malo bilo krivo radi cura koje su tamo sjedile, nisma htjela da se osjećaju loše, srećom danas je zaspala u autu pa nije išla s menom gore, i odmah mi je bilo lakše.

----------


## ANA100

da se i ja prikljucim,
imamo curicu od tri godine(4. postupak)  i sada se bas meskolji jedan mali braco u mom trbuhu koji ce za 2 mj. van(on je uspio nakon 2 neuspjela postupka iz prvog FETa).
MM i ja smo oduvijek htjeli imati puno djece tako da cu ti se vjerojatno prikljucit i na sljedecoj temi(trudilice za trece dijete)  :Grin:  
kada sam prvi put cekala porod u Petrovoj, sa trbuhom do zuba sam se dosla narucit za sljedecu oplodnju.sestre su umrle od smijeha kada su me vidjele, i vec za godinu dana sam bila opet u akciji!!
sretno svima..

----------


## ANA100

e, da i ja sam se uvijek osjecala nekako nelagodno  kada bi rekla da vec imam dijete. mada mislim  da je to onima koji jos nisu uspjeli ustvari ohrabrenje.

----------


## nela.

JA SAM ISTO PAR PUTA BILA GORE SASINOM I NIJE MI BAŠ BILO UGODNO AL SAM MISLILA PA MISLIT ĆE ŽENE DA MI JE MLAĐI BRAT(10g)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Biene

> e, da i ja sam se uvijek osjecala nekako nelagodno  kada bi rekla da vec imam dijete. mada mislim  da je to onima koji jos nisu uspjeli ustvari ohrabrenje.


Cure koje idete po drugo ili treće dijete, svaka čast.
Mi još nismo uspjeli, ali vaše me priče definitivno ohrabruju. Nakon prvog i mi ćemo po drugo.
Cure  :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

možeš i mene dodati na listu...

nakon rođenja kćeri (nakon 2 stim. ICSI i 2 FET-a)...bila još na 2 stim. ICSI-a i 2 FET-a i sad sam ponovo u postupku    :Wink:  - ma ima priče... da se ne ponavljam - imam dojam da stalno pišem o tim svojim postupcima  :Embarassed:  

ja svoje dijete znam povesti gore (danas je bila sa mnom)...na početku mi je bilo neugodno - ali evo sad je tome već 3 godien kako ponovo pokušavamo, pa bude svakakvih situacija
mi putujemo...često svi zajedno, nekad ostane s mm-om u autu, nekad dođe gore
ja se vodim za idejom, da mislim da možda i to ljudima da nadu...kad vide 6-godišnjakinju iz IVF-a koja će svakom tko ju pita rado ispričati da je došla po bracu ili seku...ja sam sebi uvrtila film da je to motivirajuće...možda griješim...bilo bi mi žao da otežavam curama, ali nekad nemam izbora

AnneMary, tebi i ostalim curama - sretno   :Heart:

----------


## pirica

cure sretno  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

Dakle, u postupcima su:

1. nela
2. andiko
3. AnneMary
4. molu
5. Ginger
6. škorpija
7. narnija
8. loki
9. H2O
10. BHanny

----------


## kik@

Cure sretno  :Heart:  
Mi cemo sacekati jos jedno pola godine pa vam se i mi pridruzimo,iako se nadam da cete do tada vec sve biti trbusaste  :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam trudilica za 3. bebu....no, za moje klipane se nisam bas morala puno namuciti pa ne znam da li spadam u ovu kategoriju   :Grin:

----------


## Nene2

Evo i mene, curica od 3 ipo godine iz 12-og ET-a i imamo još 5 smrzlića u dvije cjevčice...Idemo u ovom ciklusu na FET.

Iskreno, očekivanja malena zbog toliko negativnih beta, ali opet nada postoji!

I mi idemo u paketu, nadam se da će moje dijete i u drugima buditi jednake emocije koje su u meni budila sva dječica koja su dolazila na VV, bilo u pupi ili za ručicom-, a to su uvijek bile nada (da ćemo i mi imati svoje) i nježnost.

Ako FET-ovi ne uspiju, iskreno ne znam što dalje. Novi zakon me doveo do ludila, i sumnjam da ću ponovo u stimulaciju, a opet, putovati s djetetom vani, ni to mi nije lako, ponekad pomislim to je to, prestanimo se mučiti, ali kad je vidim kako je očarana nekom malom bebicom i kaže da će ona bacu vodit za rukicu-sve prepreke nestaju...

Sretno svima u postupku!  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

cure   :Love:  

mi još nismo rodili bracu, a već sanjamo seku   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## škorpija

> cure   
> 
> mi još nismo rodili bracu, a već sanjamo seku


  :Love:

----------


## tonili

Ajoooj *sretna35* - rascmoljila sam se od nježnosti  :Heart:

----------


## točkalica

HII!!!!!!!!

Eto i ja sam jedna napola!! Prva beba je dosla što bi rekli neplanirano upala u naše mlade živote!! i sada kada ta "beba" ima vec 5  godina, trudimo se za drugo već 4 mjeseca, ali prilika ni jedna nije bila kako treba jer je izostala ovulacija!! tako da za 15 dana krećem sa klomifenom i kao što je već netko optimistično rekao, USPJET CU OD PRVE!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

SRETNO cure   :Love:  , lijepo vas je čitati.   :Heart:

----------


## ninoslava

I mi smo krenuli u svoj drugi postupak u životu - večeras je bio start sa suprefactom

----------


## točkalica

> I mi smo krenuli u svoj drugi postupak u životu - večeras je bio start sa suprefactom



ajme kćer ti se zove Lora, to sam i ja razmišljala............i s korčule si!! tamo ljetujem!!!!

----------


## H2O

> H2O je dobila bebu iz prvog aih i trudi se za drugu


Pinky   :Love:  
Moj prvi aih je bio uspješan,malenoj 6 godina,radili  smo još 7 insemincija koje nisu  urodile plodom.Krajem mjeseca krećem sa menopurom,naš prvi IVF,nadam se dobitni.

O želji ne trebam ni govoriti,iz godine u godinu,iz dana u dan ona je sve jača.Nekako ne mogu porediti želju za prvim djetetom i ovu želju sada za drugim.
Kao što majka može imati ljubav  za jedno,dvoje,troje ili više djece,tako se isto rađa želja za sljedećim djetetom.
Moja curica sve više priča o svojoj seki,kaže svi imaju brata ili seku samo ja ne.   :Crying or Very sad:  Danas govori meni i MM da njoj ne treba tri želje ispuniti već samo dvi-da joj ozdravi maca i da mama rodi seku   :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

Dakle, u postupcima su:

1. nela
2. andiko
3. AnneMary
4. molu
5. Ginger
6. škorpija
7. narnija
8. loki
9. H2O
10. BHanny
11. točkalica
12. Nene2
13. ninoslava 
14. tikica_69 


Tikice-69 primamo te jer je tvoja želja nevjerovatna, i upornost i ljubav, i možeš nam biti veliki uzor! 
Želim ti da nas prva napustiš!   :Love:  

ja sinoć dobila pikicu u guzu, sutra je punkcija!

----------


## nela.

AnneMary sretno sutra  :Love:

----------


## kikica

Cure sretno svima  :Heart:  

Mi sutra slavimo prvi rodjendan, sa  dr A smo dogovorili za drugi mjesec da dodjemo po smrzlice.

----------


## Čupko1

Super tema, i ja se prijavljujem!
Iz 1. stimuliranog IVF-a sam dobila prekrasnu curicu koja će uskoro napuniti 2 god.
Već godinu dana pokušavamo (na sve načine  :Smile:  ) doći do druge bebe, prošli 2 klomifenska ciklusa (oba puta prazan folikul - inače uredno ovuliram) i jednu žestoku stimulaciju (40 menopura, ET 2 zametka i negativna beta).
Na VV sam krajem 11. mj, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

----------


## pirica

baš mi je super šta vas tako puno ide po bebu br.2
ja već maštam o drugoj bebi, a dijagnoza (tj. ne imanje iste) mi dopušta da se nadam kako će kućna radinost upalit

----------


## Denny

Joj cure, meni te bebe tako daju poticaj da ću uspjeti, i uvjek mi je drago kod gin. vidjeti mamu ili tatu sa bebom. A vama mora da je u nekim trenutcima i teže nego nama, jer osim vaše i muževe, imate još i djetetovu neisopunjenu želju, a s tim se preteško boriti.   :Love:  
Sretno cure i nadam se da će se ova lista brzo smanjivati!   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikice-69 primamo te jer je tvoja želja nevjerovatna, i upornost i ljubav, i možeš nam biti veliki uzor! 
> Želim ti da nas prva napustiš!


Hvala   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## a72

> Joj cure, meni te bebe tako daju poticaj da ću uspjeti, i uvjek mi je drago kod gin. vidjeti mamu ili tatu sa bebom. A vama mora da je u nekim trenutcima i teže nego nama, jer osim vaše i muževe, imate još i djetetovu neisopunjenu želju, a s tim se preteško boriti.   
> Sretno cure i nadam se da će se ova lista brzo smanjivati!


Denny, u sridu! 
Nasu curu ,koja sad ima skoro 11 godina smo cekali 3,5 godine, dosla je poslije ne znam koliko klomifenskih ciklusa, bili smo idiopati. 
Zelja za drugim djeteton ,skoro odmah se javila, i od njene druge godine smo pokusavali, imala sam prije dvije godine i jedan spontani, isto sa klomifenom, i evo poslije i te dvije godine ,nas prvi ICSI (u medjuvremenu je mm dobio dg,oligoastheno ) nam je donio malo cudo ,nadam se samo da ovaj put bude sve ok ,ipak je tek 9.tj.

A malena je znala doci iz skole uplakana jer kad su npr. crtali bracu i sestre "ona je jedina bila sama na crtezu" ...u kako su mi te stvari znale tesko pasti,kao da je prebacivala da smo sebicni i da necemo, pa sam joj morala objasniti.
I jos moram dodati, da sam nekako teze prihvatala to sto nemamo jos djece , nego prvi put, jer tad sam bila mlada, nisam znala koliko sad znam, i ogroman je pritisak godina koje lete...
Cure , zelim vam da sto prije uspijete pa da idemo na sljedecu temu, br.3   :Grin:    (i nas cekaju dva mala eskima   :Smile:    )

----------


## choco

Evo i mene kod vas.
Sina sam rodila 2006(3 pokusaj mpo)
U junu ove godine sam opet ostala trudna(mpo),nazalost se sve zavrsilo u 16toj sedmici :Sad: 
Juce sam bila kod ginekologa(prvi put kod njega),cisto da cujem i neko drugo misljenje osim ljekara mpo.Covjek mi kaze da treba da budem zahvalna sto imam sina i da bi on pustio sve to i ne bi mucio svoj organizam. :/ 
Kako su hormoni stetni,uticu na rak dojke ....
Elem,uskoro u novi postupak...pa kako bude  :Heart:

----------


## točkalica

> Meni uspjelo iz prvog FET-a. 
> Ovaj mjesec krećem s klomifenima i odmah će mi uspjet




hej!! kad krećeš s klomifenima??!!


svima malo vibrica da ubrzo postanemo dvostruke mame ( ili trosturke) 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nevenera

sretno svima
mi smo prvo dobili prirodno nakon što smo dogovorili laparo i postupak u rijeci. 
sad nam je doktor rekao da uživamo u našem malom čudu ali da s ozirom na mmovu teratooligoasthenozoospermiju i moje jajovode moramo početi s drugim. još se nismo odlučili.

----------


## valentine

Pridružujem se.
Iz prvog postupka IVF/ISCI imam curicu od 4 godine (FET). Sad idem po drugo. Imam još smrzlića, bila na razgovoru kod dr. L. Krećem krajem 11 mj.
Sretno svima![/url]

----------


## ninoslava

AnneMary, puno, puno sreće sutra! da sve bude sjajno!

----------


## H2O

a72 razumijem te ,jako,jako.Moja malena je iz vrtića dolazila kući tužna jer nema seku ili brata kao svi drugi,srce bi mi se kidalo tada.

Denny   :Love:

----------


## taMarelica

eh, da sam mladja...ali s obzirom na godine i dijagnoze mogu biti sretna sto sam/smo dobili Davida.

cijeloj listi zelim srecu   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Joj cure, meni te bebe tako daju poticaj da ću uspjeti, i uvjek mi je drago kod gin. vidjeti mamu ili tatu sa bebom. A vama mora da je u nekim trenutcima i teže nego nama, jer osim vaše i muževe, imate još i djetetovu neisopunjenu želju, a s tim se preteško boriti.   
> Sretno cure i nadam se da će se ova lista brzo smanjivati!


Potpisujem Denny u potpunosti, i zaista nema potrebe da bi vam bilo neugodno zbog nas koji još nemamo djecu, mi volimo svu dječicu  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

Dakle, u postupcima su:

1. nela
2. andiko
3. AnneMary
4. molu
5. Ginger
6. škorpija
7. narnija
8. loki
9. H2O
10. BHanny
11. točkalica
12. Nene2
13. ninoslava 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1
17. Choco
18. valentine

Mi smo se vratili s punkcije, i nažalost ništa ovaj mjesec!
Ulovili smo stanicu ali nije dobra, piše da je u atreziji, dakle ni u kućnoj radinosti ne bi bilo ništa.
Rekao mi je da pijem folic plus, i da dođem sljedeći mjesec isto ovako u prirodni ciklus.

idem sad malo surfat šta to znači i kako to poravit!

Možda bi mogli otvorit topic i za one koji su uspjeli doć do druge bebe, da nam budu podrška, jer vidim da su se već neki javili?

----------


## Tia

i mi "radimo" na seki (naravno i braco je dobrodošao).
Ako ne upali ovako spontano, prije ljeta idemo na dogovor za novi postupak

----------


## bole

Drage moje, dajem Vam punu podrsku.  :Kiss:  
 Kada smo dobili nasu prvu cerkicu (  1.IVF Maribor) ja sam istog dana zvala jos iz porodilista i zakazala se.  Mnogi nisu razumeli ovaj moj potez ali ja sam zelela da mi cerka ima brata ili sestru, a imala sam vec dosta godina. Naredne godine dobili smo brata i sestru. Iz dva pokusaja troje  zdrave i zlatne dece. Ne mogu vam opisati nasu srecu.
Zato samo optimisticno i  srecno.

----------


## barbi26

Cure i ja ću vam se pridružiti podrškama, zbilja ste hrabre i uporne, vjerujem da će se tolika upornost i isplatiti! 
Moj Lovro ima 8,5 mj, još mi je rano za drugo, ali imamo planove, prvo se želim njemu potpuno posvetiti, pa kad napuni dvije godine bi htjeli seku (ili bracu).

Ali bez obzira što je Lovro sad tu s nama, od ovog podforuma se ne možemo oprostiti, stalno vas čitamo i navijamo za sve vas!

----------


## iva_luca

Cure sretno! 
S obziromna moje godinice   :Grin:  nisam sigurna smijem li se nadati... ali, ako bude sreće i zdravlja, mi po seku krećemo slijedeće godine.

----------


## andiko

iva_luca  :D

----------


## AnneMary

> Cure sretno! 
> S obziromna moje godinice   nisam sigurna smijem li se nadati... ali, ako bude sreće i zdravlja, mi po seku krećemo slijedeće godine.


to se zove ljubav!   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Cure, s vama sam   :Heart:  !

----------


## buba mara

Mi smo svoje prvo dijete čekali 16 godina i uspjeli smo u Mariboru.Prije Maribora prošli smo puno klinika i od 9 IVF postupka uspjeli.Rado bi na drugo dijete.Nemam hrabrosti opet krenuti u cijelu borbu.Za prvo nam je dugo dugo trebalo.Vama svima želim sreću!

----------


## sretna35

> Cure sretno! 
> S obziromna moje godinice   nisam sigurna smijem li se nadati... ali, ako bude sreće i zdravlja, mi po seku krećemo slijedeće godine.


  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

moj M. ima 7,5 god. i po smrzliće sam išla dok još nije imao godinu dana, ali na žalost ništa. Ponovno smo išli prije 4 godine i od te sam se stimulacije teško oporavila. Po smrzliće sam išla prije dvije godine i opet ništa.

Tuga neopisiva i moja i MM i malog M.

evo sad ovdje i na 39+ (gdje i spadam sa još dva ++) skupljam snagu za sve to ispočetka.

Moja želja i malog M. je jako velika, ali nam treba još motivacije za MM

svima puno sreće, a posebno onima koji idu po 3,4...    :Kiss:

----------


## enya22

I mi zelimo jos (barem) jednu bebu!   :Heart:  M. ima tek 4 mjeseca i dosao nam je prirodno, nakon puno godina prirodnog pokusavanja i 2 godine MPO-a. Cim mi se uspostave ciklusi (iskljucivo dojimo i namjeravamo jos neko vrijeme), pocinjemo raditi na seki/braci! 
Sretno nam svima!  :Love:

----------


## Emma Maria

Evo i nas ovdje !
Pingu će imati 2 godine za koji dan i vrijeme je za još jednu toplu čupavu štrucu. Sina smo dobili nakon 2 godine pokušaja, iz 3. inseminacije ( prvi IVF je bio već dogovoren  8)  ).
Opet nam godinu dana nije uspjelo na "starinski način" pa ćemo ako sve bude OK, od slijedećeg ciklusa na inseminaciju.

----------


## Lili75

Ajde da se i mi priključimo. 

Nakon 3 god pokušaja što prirodnih, što MPO-a, Leonu smo začeli prirodnim putem. Leona je sada stara 6 mj. (danas punih 6 mj. zlato mamino   :Heart: ) i još nam je rano, ali bi htjeli defintivno imati još dječice ako Bog da. 

Ne znam reći kad ćemo krenuti na drugo, nećemo sigurno puno čekati jer vrijeme leti i godinice prolaze. Ali prije "teškog" rada   :Laughing:  mama mora operirati venu, a da bi to napravila ne smije dojit a planira bar još 6 mj. (ako ne i dulje   :Wink:  ) tako kad sve to uzmem u obzir ne prije povratka na posao.

Curke koje ste sad u postupcima i/ili radite na bebolini puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas dvije 
Lili i Leona

----------


## Lili75

"teški" rad se naravno odnosio na kućnu radinost,ajme kad se sjetim koliko je truda i rada bilo da bi došli do Leone majko moja   :Laughing:  

a ovisit će i o nalazima,možda ćemo morat opet u MPO, al naravno nadamo se što bržem dolasku našeg drugog anđelka i što lakšim putem.

 i vjerujem da smo podstrek curkama koje se još bore za svoju prvu bebu. Ja sam sanjala o drugoj bebi još dok nisam ni zatrudnila s Leonom.

----------


## AnneMary

Dakle, u postupcima su:                     

1. nela                                                
2. andiko                                           
3. AnneMary                                         
4. molu                                          
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O
10. BHanny
11. točkalica
12. Nene2
13. ninoslava 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1
17. Choco
18. valentine
19. Tia
20.Emma Maria

Evo malo sam razmišljala, pa pošto radimo listu onih koji su krenili u postupke, mislim da bi mogli i jednu onih koji to jako žele.

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek
7. enya22
8. Lili75

Ako je too much samo recite, ja sam u stvari više mislila na listu onih koji su u postupku, ali mi se sviđa i ova druga, a pošto ste jasno izjavile svoju želju onda mi je to logičan slijed.
Onda da imamo dvije liste ili ne?
Ili da svi idemo na istu?

joj u šta se ja uvalih!  :Embarassed:

----------


## andream

I ja bih na listu s još jednom željom za smotuljkom... iako smo tek prije par dana došli kući s jednim takvim slatkim smotuljčićem.
Malecka je predivna, obožavamo je iako nas je noćas budila svako malo, ali želimo još jednu takvu slatku "gnjavažu", bez obzira prirodno ili potpomognuto, naravno kad se za to "steknu uvjeti"

----------


## ninoslava

Objašnjavam ja Lori izdaleka da bismo tata i ja jako voljeli još jednu bebu i da ćemo je pokušati dobiti. Mala kaže: Može, onda ćemo opet imati mlijeka! Eto, svatko od nas ima svoju viziju čemu beba broj dva može "služiti"

----------


## tonili

*Ninoslava*  :Heart:   :Grin:

----------


## točkalica

I cure di ste........kad koja počinje s nekim postupcima...jel se blizi kakvo iščekivanje plusića???????!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pirica

jaku želju za drugim smotuljkom imam i ja  :Grin:

----------


## Snjeska

mi planiramo po svoje smrzliće, još ne znam kada ali prije proljeća će biti kod nas :D

----------


## Snjeska

> Sretno   !
> 
> Kako ide i koliko traje/trajalo za bebu br. 2, to, rekla bih, ovisi o ženinim godinama, dijagnozi para, *duljini prijašnjeg puta (ako je prvi put rel. brzo, onda i drugi put isto, ako je teže išlo i drugi put ide teže)* i sreći. Tako sam ja nekako zaključila.
> 
> Imaš još i PP.


Ne mora značiti.

Meni je prvi IVF bio uspješan, a poslije njega 9x ništa. :/ 
10. IVF - blizanačka trudnoća,

zaista nema pravila

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Joj cure   :Love:  
Ja se lomim već sad da krenem, ali me frka! A oduvijek sam imala 5 imena spremnih! 
baš bi htjela još i bracu ili seku našoj V. ili možda oboje!   :Grin:  
Vidjet ćemo kad ću se ohrabrit!

----------


## andiko

ja u pon na UZV...3.dan. Krećem s klomifenima. Veća me je frka nego prvi put   :Ups:  
A još mali svako malo bolestan i doma sam s njim..u velikom zaostatku na poslu.. ma, uh  :/

----------


## kik@

Jao čitajuc vas i ja bih najradije odmah po drugu bebu ali jos mi je Luka premali..
Al bas ste me motivirale  :Love:

----------


## enya22

*AnneMary*  :Naklon:   :Love:  
*ninoslava*  :Laughing:   :Heart:  

Cure   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

BHanny ne otežavaš situaciju time što dijete dovodiš gore barem je meni uvijek drago čut i vidjeti kako ima uspjeha  jer onda nekako mislim da će se i meni posrećiti jedanput  :Heart:

----------


## anaea40

I ja se prijavljujem. Moja princeza žei seku ili bracu.

----------


## sretna35

*andiko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupak

----------


## točkalica

Ja sam danas završila sa duphastone, sad čekam M i za nekih 9 dana krećem s prvom turom klomifena!!!!!

----------


## molu

u subotu sam imala ET, cekam tetu ß 23.11.

Sretno svima

----------


## AnneMary

> u subotu sam imala ET, cekam tetu ß 23.11.
> 
> Sretno svima


E to je već nešto konkretno!
Sretno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvu pozitivnu betu na ovom topicu!  

 :Kiss:

----------


## tonili

*molu*~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
Za bracu ili seku!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

> *molu*~~~~~~~~~~~  
> Za bracu ili seku!!!


  :Love:

----------


## Emma Maria

*Molu*  :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Rene2

> Ja sam na pola s vama. Imam dijete zaceto prirodnim putem i nakon godina problema sa zacecem drugog  - eto nas u MPO, tako da sam prakticki friska u tim vodama...
> 
> I ja cesto imam feeling da moja okolina misli - pa kaj joj to treba, pa ima vec dijete i sl  
> 
> ali ja i MM se ne damo, i nasa princeza i bit ce nas 4, a mozda i 5


Moja princeza (iz kućne radinosti) ima skoro 9, a ja već 4 godine hodočastim ginekologu. Bila na laparoskopiji, na 3 AIH-a, nikako da se odlučim za IVF, čekam da prođu zimski praznici, pa ću možda u još jedan postupak, ako prije ne napravimo nešto sami doma  :Smile: 

*molu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu!

----------


## laky

mi tek imamo 109 dana i već pričamo o "pojačanju" mada nakon CR nesmijemo još u akciju ali vjerujemo da od 13 eskima upali još bar jednom  :Heart:

----------


## kik@

*Molu-*~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## molu

cure, hvala svima na ~.

Evo ja pomalo lezuckam i odmaram doma. Odlucila sam da neidem na posao do ß. I bas mi pase. 

Svima nam zelim brace i/ili seke   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

ajme koliko nas je   :Smile:  

*ninoslava *  :Laughing:  odvalih se

*Emma Maria*, mila moja jako se veselim što te vidim ovdje  :D 
vidimo se tamo  :Wink:

----------


## klara

I ja se prijavljujuem, iako je ne zam na koju listu spadam. "U postupcima" smo ako se uspijem uskoro naručiti u Mariboru (to bi nam bio 3. postupak tamo, 8. ukupno)

Lijepa tema... prije nekog vremena sam mislila otvoriti temu o dilemama vezanim uz drugo dijete, vezano uz pitanje želimo li previše, ima li smisla sve to ponovno prolaziti uz bojazan da će prvo dijete biti zakinuto (još uz moju persprektivu ponovnog ležanja u trudnoći) ... Pa onda pogledam prijateljice koje imaju samo jedno dijete iako nemaju problema sa začećem, a mi smo spremni potrošiti toliko novaca, vremena i energije na nove postupke. Poneklad sam se znala osjećati jako sebično zbog želje za drugim djetetom, iako imam Sunčicu, i drago mi je vidjeti da vas je toliko na listi.

----------


## Emma Maria

*Ginger*  - hvala draga, radije bih da se pišemo koji pdf niže ( o mučninama i sličnom ) , al što ćeš kad smo opet u cijeloj toj priči...

Makar moram priznati da je osjećaj naravno neusporediv sad kad imamo Pingua. Imamo još dovoljno godina ispred sebe, i sad (još) nemamo onaj kamen za vratom i knedle u grlu, nego samo idemo optimistično po još jednu malu prasicu... ili dvije...  :Embarassed:  

Za dva-tri dana sam na klomifenu i here we go!

----------


## točkalica

Nesto je tiho ovdje!!!

Ja konačno nakon 76 dana očekujem M...a klomifeni za 6-7 dana!!!!

pošto mi je to prvi klomifenski pokušaj, jak sam optimistična, uzela ja to zdravo za gotovo!!! Uzdam se u one priče gdje su djevojke od prve ostale trudne, eventualno drugi i treći put, o drugim scenarijima, trenutno neću ni razmišljat!!


Svima pozdrav i punoo sreće!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AnneMary

ja čekam mengu i pijem folnu , i nadam se da će sljedeća stanica biti bolja.

Do sad se to još nije dogodilo, da ne valja, pa sam sad malo u brizi.
Mada vidim da je to u stvari i nije tako neobično, jednostavno ovaj put nije bilo sreće.

točkalice sretno sa klomifenom.
Klara tebe trenutno stavim na drugu listu, ali čim budeš blizu postupka, i osjetiš nervozu javi , pa te prebacim.

Inače jedva čekam napravit još jednu listu na kojoj ćemo bilježit trudnice!  :Kiss: 

čekam da se još netko javi pa da ažuriram listu!  :Grin:

----------


## klara

> ...
> Klara tebe trenutno stavim na drugu listu, ali čim budeš blizu postupka, i osjetiš nervozu javi , pa te prebacim.
> ...


Možeš me staviti na prvu listu, imamo termin u Mb za lipanj 2010. 
(a i ja nakon poroda i prestanka dojenja prvi put u životu imam redovnu mengu i prolaktin mi je u redu, tako da se pomalo nadam i nekom čudu...)

----------


## ina33

Klara,   :Heart:  !

----------


## lexy

Nadam se da i mene primate u društvo.
Prvo dijete smo začeli nakon 3 i pol godine braka uz pomoć klomifena.
Sin mi ima sada 4 godine i 4 mjeseca. 
Nažalost, u subotu 6.11. izgubila sam bebicu u 12.tj.trudnoće (missed ab., kiretaža)koju smo začeli prirodnim putem.
Ali ne odustajemo, za 6 mjeseci krećemo opet . Do tada ćemo poraditi na svom zdravlju (skidanje kila, vraćanje nakon 5 godina u fit formu, zdrava prehrana ...). Psihički smo trenutno pokošeni do korijena, živimo dan po dan, ali smo uvjereni da ćemo u neko dogledno vrijeme opet nunati bebicu u našim rukama!

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko      klomifen 
3. AnneMary                                         
4. molu      ß 23.11 
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O
10. BHanny
11. točkalica klomifen
12. Nene2
13. ninoslava 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1
17. Choco
18. valentine
19. Tia
20.Emma Maria  klomifen
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy
25. anaea40

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream

----------


## andream

*Anne*, super si, hvala ti za listu.
I drago mi je da sam nakon nekog vremena opet i ja na nekoj listi, moram neskromno priznati   :Grin:

----------


## andiko

Meni dr. L u pon rekao da imam cistu...baš sam bila jadna i otpisala ovaj mjesec. Danas na UZV kaže..."cista u remisiji...kreći s klomifenima!" Baš sam se iznenadila....a bilo mi i čudno kaj me dalje naručuje na UZV kad imam cistu ..  :Wink:

----------


## iva_luca

> Nadam se da i mene primate u društvo.
> Prvo dijete smo začeli nakon 3 i pol godine braka uz pomoć klomifena.
> Sin mi ima sada 4 godine i 4 mjeseca. 
> Nažalost, u subotu 6.11. izgubila sam bebicu u 12.tj.trudnoće (missed ab., kiretaža)koju smo začeli prirodnim putem.
> Ali ne odustajemo, za 6 mjeseci krećemo opet . Do tada ćemo poraditi na svom zdravlju (skidanje kila, vraćanje nakon 5 godina u fit formu, zdrava prehrana ...). Psihički smo trenutno pokošeni do korijena, živimo dan po dan, ali smo uvjereni da ćemo u neko dogledno vrijeme opet nunati bebicu u našim rukama!


  :Love:

----------


## točkalica

Eto mene, dobila M nakon 76 dana  :D  :D !!! Za pet dana i sam i službeno klomifenka!!!!


Sretnooo svimaaa!!!

----------


## točkalica

ajme trudilice spavaju, otišla nam tema na drugu stranu pa da je malo vratimo!!

ima li kakvih novosti kod koga??

----------


## AnneMary

ja čekam mengu do kraja tjedna, ništa novoga, ionako idemo opet u prirodni ciklus pa nisam ništa puno euforična.

ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za molu i veliku betu!   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

ja totalno s mislima izvan postupka i ß. Moja curka bolesna, ima temp. Nadam se da je samo viroza u pitanju. I tak, vise ne mislim na nista, osim kaj uredno stavljam utrice. Nadam se da ce sve biti ok.   :Kiss:   svima

----------


## Emma Maria

*Molu*- vibrice da malena čim prije ozdravi i da joj mama najavi
bracu ili seku !   :Love:  

Meni je prvi klomifenski dan  i  sredinom slijedećeg tjedna - nadam se inseminaciji !

----------


## točkalica

Evo i meni je prvi klomifenski dan, a u ponedjeljak idem vidjet da li se sto događa!! Nadam se samo da cu dobro podnijeti klomifene!!

Emma maria i ostali~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
molu za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Emma Maria

*Točkalice* i ja sam u ponedjeljak na UZV ! 
Tebi i ostalim trudilicama ~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## točkalica

> *Točkalice* i ja sam u ponedjeljak na UZV ! 
> Tebi i ostalim trudilicama ~~~~~~~~ !


Super!! ja sam tek u 6 popodne, ma neka nam i termini budu na isti datum!!!!!!!!!! samo da se nesto uhvati i bit ce puno malih lavica!!

----------


## H2O

OOO koliko nas ima,koliiiko nas iiiima :D Super curke,kreće nas dosta postupke.Meni je stigao menopur,još samo mengu čekam i krećem i ja  :D 






> *Molu*- vibrice da malena čim prije ozdravi i da joj mama najavi
> bracu ili seku !   !

----------


## vesnare

Drage moje da vam se i ja pridružim.
Naime, trenutno sam u vakumu jer imam polip na endometriju i već godinu dana to vučem, ali eto u petak idem dogovoriti na CITO histeroskopiju, pa se nadam da ću uskoro ući u stroj za bebu br. 2.
Super mi je da nisam sama, jer kad sam krenula, moj A. je imao samo godinu dana, dojila sam i tako, ganjala transfer smrzlića. Sjećam se da je u ono vrijeme Rosa već bila trudna sa drugim iz prirodnog postupka i možda tek jedan cura bila u postupku za drugo.
Samo naprijed i držim fige svima u postupku~~

----------


## ina33

Vesnare, sretno na polipectomiji u CITOu i za dalje, mislim na tebe i na sve cure ~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## BHany

Vesnare...drago mi je da te ponovo vidim ovdje i da ponovo krećeš   :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

AnneMary   :Kiss:  

Sretno i uspješno svima u borbi za još jednu bebu. 

Mi smo bili uvjereni da to nama ne ide pa nas iznenadilo...

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMary   
> 
> Sretno i uspješno svima u borbi za još jednu bebu. 
> 
> Mi smo bili uvjereni da to nama ne ide pa nas iznenadilo...


da nas bar sve tako hoće iznenadit, skakli bi više od ovih smajlića.

Lidali ti si mi jedna od prvih poznanica s foruma i zbog tebe sam beskrajno sretna.
Ako koji put štucaš onda sam definitivno ja krivac, jer te često spominjem. 
Ti si mi uzor za upornost, borbu i uspjeh, ma za sve vezano uz mpo.
Prava junakinja!

 :Kiss:   tvojim mališanima!

----------


## Ginger

vesnare drago mi je da si opet tu

Emma Maria neka ti ovaj klomifen donese sreću, kao i onaj zadnji put   :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

mi odlučili da definitivno krećemo nakon nove godine
sad sam počela raditi pa mi malo stresno,a i čekam sve nalaze hormona i briseva
i nisam sigurna bi li stimulirani ili prirodnjak
naginjem prirodnjaku :/

----------


## H2O

I ja krećem,danas sam se počela pikati  :D  :D 
Cure,držim fige svima  :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

evo meni danas 1.dc, napokon!
sad brojim 8.dana i pravac na folikulometriju!

vidimo se tamo!  :Grin:

----------


## točkalica

evo da se ja kratko javim!!

danas mi je 9 dc. 5 dan klomifena, i samojojs jedna, podnosim ih odlično izvana nikakvih nuspojava ( nadam se da nece ni iznutra kakva cista veca il nesto)..... i u ponedjeljak UZV  :D i ako Bog da akcija pocetkom tjedna!!!
pozzdrav svima!!!!




jos malo i blizi se 23. čekamo..mozda dođe prvi  + trudilica

----------


## vesnare

Drage moje, drago mi je da me se još sjećate, kao i ja vas.

Evo da informiram samo da idem u prosincu na histeroskopiju na CITO, pa onda kad bude moguće i postupak kod njih (prirodni). Vidjet ćemo kako će naše financije to podnijeti  :Laughing:  

Moram priznati da mi sve ovo fali  :Laughing:   mislim ovaj kotač u koji upadnemo kad smo u postupku i hodoćašćenje hodnicima VV-a, ali eto s obzirom na čekanje...

----------


## laky

> I ja krećem,danas sam se počela pikati  :D  :D 
> Cure,držim fige svima


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## tiki_a

> Moram priznati da mi sve ovo fali   mislim ovaj kotač u koji upadnemo kad smo u postupku i hodoćašćenje hodnicima VV-a, ali eto s obzirom na čekanje...


Kako se čovjek navikne, poznato mi je   :Grin:

----------


## Emma Maria

Evo završila jučer s klomifenom i u ponedjeljak ćemo vidjeti kakva je situacija...
*Ginger* - hvala draga, baš sam optimistična   :Smile:   Vibriram za  idealne hormone i briseve bez beštija !
*Molu* -  ~~~~~~~ za sky-high betu u ponedjeljak !
*Točkalica* - i tebi malo ~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak !
*H2O*, *vesnare* i sve ostale trudilice -   :Love:

----------


## valentine

Ja sam radila briseve, rješavala se beštija (E. Coli). Sad je, nadam se sve o.k. Zvala dr. L. U srijedu imam prvi UZV ( to mi je 10 dan ciklusa).

----------


## molu

joj cure, hvala na podrsci. Cijelo vrijeme sam bila skroz 8)  i optimisticna, a danas me sve napusta pa i moje napuhane (.) (.) koje su vjerojatno i bile samo od utrica. Nije mi danas dan, fakat nije...

----------


## točkalica

> Evo završila jučer s klomifenom i u ponedjeljak ćemo vidjeti kakva je situacija...
> *Ginger* - hvala draga, baš sam optimistična    Vibriram za  idealne hormone i briseve bez beštija !
> *Molu* -  ~~~~~~~ za sky-high betu u ponedjeljak !
> *Točkalica* - i tebi malo ~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak !
> *H2O*, *vesnare* i sve ostale trudilice -



Potpis na ovo, takoje lijepo sve nabrojala....samo jos jedna dupli val ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svih nas!!!



Emma kad ti imas pregled, joj ja tek u 6 popodne, jer sam prije par dana bila spriječena u ponedjeljak oko 2, al to se u međuvremenu riješilo i sad moram cekatt cijeliii dan!!! ja se nadam da ce bit nesto tu i tamo me ful malo onako zabolilo u jajnicima, tek toliko da pomislim da se ipak nesto događa tako da sam za sad  :D !!!


Ajd kad smo ih tako lijepo obje popile zajedno i isti dan UZV mogle bi i u paru na trudnicki!!!!

----------


## točkalica

> joj cure, hvala na podrsci. Cijelo vrijeme sam bila skroz 8)  i optimisticna, a danas me sve napusta pa i moje napuhane (.) (.) koje su vjerojatno i bile samo od utrica. Nije mi danas dan, fakat nije...



 :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

molu ne gubi nadu, nije gotovo dok se ne pokaže minus.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak ti budeš naša prva trudnica!  :Kiss:  

točkalici i Emmi sretno na uzv-u da bude dobrih folikula.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo i za vas!

 :Love:

----------


## Emma Maria

Hvala cure!   :Heart:   :Love:  
*Točkalica* - ja sam ujutro na UZV, vidjet ću kad ću doći na red...
Za trudnički smatraj da imamo dogovor!
Zapravo ne osjećam ništa po pitanju jajnika, valjda će biti nečeg sutra...
Osim što pod klomifenima mijenjam raspoloženja samo tako....
Kaj bi bilo da sam pikalica, MM bi se odselio  8)  ...

----------


## lexy

Javljam da krećemo na drugu bebicu u siječnju/veljači.
Jučer sam imala kontrolu 2 tjedna nakon kiretaže i imamo isplanirano što i kako dalje. Uglavnom, sada malo odmaramo, a onda krećemo prvo preteći moje ovulacije, MM spermiograme i neke pretrage, a onda prirodno ili uz klomifene (ovisno o stanju mojih policističnih jajnika).  :D 
I da, ako Bog da trudnoće, bit ću na heparinskim injekcijama od početka. 8)[/b]

----------


## AnneMary

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za molu da bude rtoznamenkasti broj!
za lexy, da braco što prije dobije društvo, lijepo se odmori pa u novoj godini u nove pobjede.
i za klomifenke, da bude dobra reakcija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i za andiko, ona se još ne javlja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ja i dalje brojim dane, još 4 dana!

----------


## točkalica

*molu* za +~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*emma maria* čekamo da cuejmo kakvo je stanje???!!!! ~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## molu

evo drage moje da vam i tu javim. Moja ßetica 1.41   :Crying or Very sad:  

Fala vam na podrsci i svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kaj im treba   :Heart:

----------


## andream

*molu,* da sljedeća beta bude - beturina ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

molu   :Love:  
žao mi je!

samo ne smijemo odustat!

----------


## Emma Maria

*Molu*- baš mi je žao. Ma samo baci pogled na kći
i hrabro dalje !
Kako bi moj MM rekao " ja sam snjela 2 jajeta". OK, radi se o folikulima, al je bezveze reći da sam snjela folikul. Jedan od 20 i drugi od 21 mm, danas je 10dc. Odmah je uslijedila štoperica i sutra poslijepodne AIH.
Za endić -zaboravila pitat. Ali barem nema cisti.
*Točkalica*- kakva je kod tebe situacija ?????
*AnneMary* - sitno brojiš   :Wink:  
*Lexy*    -   :Love:  
*H2O* - kak ide pikanje ? Drži se   :Love: 
Pozdrav svima !

----------


## andiko

Anne Mary - možeš mene pisati za betu 8.12. Vratili su mi samo jedan 8-stanični zametak 3. dan... :/ Od 3 stanice mi se oplodila samo jedna, pa sam malodušna.... ALi šta je, tu je.... Ništa od mojih blizanaca

----------


## BHany

andiko - to uopće nije tako loše   :Smile:  

rekla bih da ti je lana dala pristojne šanse   :Wink:  i želim ti da uspije   :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

potpisujem BHany, samo da se mrvica lijepo ugnijezdi i eto tebi malog plačljivca.
joj tako nam želim po jednu malu bebicu!

ja opet idem u prirodnjak i iako su mi šanse minimalne svejedno je moguće da sve bude super i da uspije. ja se nadam!

a još ne znam ni jel imam folikul.  :Grin:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko      klomifen ß 8.12. 
3. AnneMary                                         
4. molu                                         
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O čeka punkciju
10. BHanny ß 24.11
11. točkalica klomifen
12. Nene2
13. ninoslava 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1
17. Choco
18. valentine priprema, pozor....
19. Tia
20.Emma Maria  klomifen
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream

----------


## točkalica

eto mene , novosti su ovakve: desno nista, lijevi jedan folikul od samo 11-12 mm na 12-dc..ima nesto nade ali....????


Ima li tko iskustva s folikulom od 11-12 mm da je ipak nesto napravljeno??

----------


## BHany

Lijepo je biti i na ovoj listi, ali moja je beta i danas - 5. put nakon rođenja moje kćeri - negativna

----------


## molu

draga *Bhany* bit ce i za nas veselih vijesti. samo moramo biti uporni i strpljivi i sigurno ce nase princeze zajedno s nama uzivati u braci ili seki. Sigurno. Drzi se   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Cure, ovo postaje napeto kao stranica Odbrojavanja... 
Vibram za čekalice beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jedva čekam kad ćemo i mi opet biti u istima   :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

> Lijepo je biti i na ovoj listi, ali moja je beta i danas - 5. put nakon rođenja moje kćeri - negativna


*BHany*  :Love:  ljubim te i grlim

----------


## AnneMary

> draga *Bhany* bit ce i za nas veselih vijesti. samo moramo biti uporni i strpljivi i sigurno ce nase princeze zajedno s nama uzivati u braci ili seki. Sigurno. Drzi se


potpisujem!

BHany tek sam danas skužila da čekaš betu, pa sam se nadala da će biti pozitiva da nas krene!

no šta je tu je, još uvijek čekamo našu prvu trudnicu.( možda to budem ja!  :Grin:  )

dečko ili cura, bit će voljeni jednako, i više, jer uz mamu i tatu volit će ih i stariji brat ili seka. 

BHany svaka čast na upornosti,tvoj trud mora biti nagrađen.   :Love:

----------


## Mimek

> Lijepo je biti i na ovoj listi, ali moja je beta i danas - 5. put nakon rođenja moje kćeri - negativna


  :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Tako mi je ljepo čitai ove postove. Daje mi još veću volju za novom bebicom. 
Svim curama koje su u postupcima puno ~~~~~~~~!

----------


## nela.

A možda baš ja  :Grin:

----------


## Kjara

imam 4 mj, ali jedva čekam da dobijem seku ili bracu

----------


## Emma Maria

Inseminacija obavljena, korak smo bliže još jednoj maloj srećici.
A možda i dvije   :Wink: 

*BHany* baš mi je žao    :Sad:

----------


## andiko

BHany - baš mi je žao   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko klomifen ß 8.12. 
3. AnneMary                                         
4. molu    :Love:  
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O čeka punkciju
10. BHanny  :Love: 
11. točkalica klomifen
12. Nene2
13. ninoslava 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1
17. Choco
18. valentine priprema, pozor....
19. Tia
20.Emma Maria  klomifen ß 8.12.
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara

----------


## Čupko1

Samo prijavljujem žalosnu činjenicu da sam među onima na VV kojima je postupak odgođen do 02/2010.

Puno sreće svima!!!

----------


## AnneMary

> Samo prijavljujem žalosnu činjenicu da sam među onima na VV kojima je postupak odgođen do 02/2010.
> 
> Puno sreće svima!!!


brzo će to proći!
a možda iznenadi kućna radinost sad kad znate da ste do 2mj.  slobodni!   :Wink:

----------


## točkalica

evo da prijavim i ovje, da je moj jedan jedini foliklu naredovao  i da ce sutra. preksutra bit ovulacija, a beta 14.12.!!!

----------


## Emma Maria

*Točkalica*,   :Heart:   neka bude jedan, ali vrijedan !

----------


## molu

Tockalica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jedan ali vrijedan!

----------


## AnneMary

evo mene s pregleda, jučer 13 mm, danas 17 mm.
večeras štoperica.

u srijedu punkcija!

 :Kiss:

----------


## točkalica

> evo mene s pregleda, jučer 13 mm, danas 17 mm.
> večeras štoperica.
> 
> u srijedu punkcija!



Super!!! Evo malo vibrica da uspije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



A ja cekam, od sad pa do 14.12., od akcije sta je bilo bilo je i sad cekanje!!!

----------


## AnneMary

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi točkalice pa da bude ta beta lijepa i velika.   :Kiss:

----------


## andiko

AnneMary - za što bezbolniju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~

Točkalica - za veselu kućnu radinost   :Razz:

----------


## enya22

*AnneMary* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
*tockalica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

cure da vas pozdravim i zazelim puno srece  :Kiss:  
BHany   :Love:

----------


## valentine

Evo drage trudilice da vam se i ja javim.

Sutra imam ET/FET i baš sam nekako :D 

Jedva čekam!

----------


## Emma Maria

Valentine, AnneMary, Točkalica ~~~~~~~~~~
 :Love:

----------


## ninoslava

Curke, na žalost se moram maknuti sa ove liste. Postupak je prekinut zbog velike količine slobodne tekućine  u Douglasovom prostoru i jednog sasvim lažnog nalaza. Nekoliko dana nakon prestanka uzimanja hormona sam prokrvarila, uz užasne bolove ( gonale sam jako loše podnijela, nisam se od boli nakon dva dana uzimanja mogla sagnuti) i to je trajalo pet dana. Sada ( bilo bi vrijeme normalnog krvarenja) me trbuh boli do ludila. Da li je to znak menstruacije? Ima li koja sličnih iskustava s prekidom uzimanja hormona?

----------


## AnneMary

ma ne mičem te sa liste, proći će to , pa ćeš ti opet u akciju.
nadam se da će se brzo sve vratit u normalu i da te neće boljet.
 :Kiss:  
valentine  :D 
javi kad će bit beta pa da čekamo zajedno!  :Kiss:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima i meni!  :Grin:

----------


## Mimek

> *AnneMary* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
> *tockalica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ninoslava ja bi se na tvojem mjestu odmah javila doktoru

ja sam se naručila 16.12., pa ćemo vidjeti kad ulazim u postupak, ali krenulo je  :D

----------


## AnneMary

evo ja doma!
doktor je ulovio opet stanicu.
ovaj put nije neupotrebljiva, ali nije ni super.
probat će nešto smućkat pa zovem sutra da vidimo ima li kakve šanse.

joj, ja zaboravila na utriće.
 i to koliko ih mrzim!   :Mad:  

sad moram opet kod doktorice!

----------


## BHany

cure...andiko, Emma Maria, Valentine, AnneMary, Točkalica, H2O ...ako sam nekog zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## molu

AnneMary~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

----------


## valentine

Bok cure,

Danas sam imala transfer. Vraćena su mi 3 embrija.

Beta 15.12.

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko klomifen ß 8.12. 
3. AnneMary                                         
4. molu    :Love:  
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O 
10. BHanny  :Love: 
11. točkalica klomifen ß 14.12
12. Nene2
13. ninoslava  :Love: 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. valentine FET  ß 15.12.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria  klomifen ß 8.12.
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare
27. Mimek priprema,pozor....16.12.dogovor

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek - odselila na gornju listu  :Bye: 
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara[/quote]

----------


## AnneMary

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve bete, da budu lijepe i velike!

----------


## Nene2

Tek sad vidim da vam nisam javila, vadim betu 4.12. (nije da se previše nadam...)

Vibre svima~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

> Tek sad vidim da vam nisam javila, vadim betu 4.12. (nije da se previše nadam...)
> 
> Vibre svima~~~~~~~~~~~


a ja tek sad vidila tvoj prekrasni post Zadnja Ruža hrvatska, i mislim se kako se nisi javila i bilo mi žao jer sam taman danas ponovila listu, ali sad ću to ispravit jer stvarno si super žena.
od srca ti želim da ti budeš naša prva trudnica, i da budeš prva na novoj listi trudnica.  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko klomifen ß 8.12. 
3. AnneMary                                         
4. molu    :Love:  
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O 
10. BHanny  :Love: 
11. točkalica klomifen ß 14.12
12. Nene2 FET ß 4.12.
13. ninoslava  :Love: 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. valentine FET  ß 15.12.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria  klomifen ß 8.12.
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare
27. Mimek priprema,pozor....16.12.dogovor

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek - odselila na gornju listu  :Bye: 
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara

----------


## AnneMary

cure u igri sam!

moja ne baš kvalitetna stanica se oplodila i u subotu je transfer, samo se nadam da će se i do tada pravilno razvijat!

jel se to može odmah vidjet jel ide u dobrom smjeru?

kako bude, ja sam već zadovoljna, ipak je to prirodni ciklus!

----------


## točkalica

*Anne Mary*  :D  :D  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sutra cekamo  prvu betu *Nene2*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

Nene2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

----------


## Nene2

Nisam izdržala, vadila danas, 13dpt beta je 10! Moram ponoviti u ponedjeljak...  :Sad:

----------


## AnneMary

> Nisam izdržala, vadila danas, 13dpt beta je 10! Moram ponoviti u ponedjeljak...


a joj!  :Sad: 
ako ima imalo nade ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivan ishod.  :Love:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivne i veeeelike bete!

----------


## točkalica

> Nisam izdržala, vadila danas, 13dpt beta je 10! Moram ponoviti u ponedjeljak...



Vise od 5 je trudnoca zar ne....znaci ima nade!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Joj najgore je to kazu vise od 5 je trudnoca, ali ako je 6 nije dobro  :/

----------


## BHany

Nene   :Love:

----------


## Emma Maria

*Nene2* -   :Love:  
Vibrice da se radilo o prerano vađenoj beti!

----------


## Alyssa

Nene   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

Nene2   :Love:  nadam se da je bilo prerano

----------


## andiko

Nene   :Love:  

Mene sise rasturaju i trebam dobit M danas... Uopće se ne mogu sjetit da li sam one pute kad nisam bila trudna prokrvarila preko utrogestana... :/  kako neke stvari hlape iz sjećanja....

----------


## AnneMary

Evo i mene, malo sam odmarala i idem opet.
Transfer je bio o.k., čas posla.
vidjela sam na mikroskopu malu mrvicu, lijepo se dijeli, a kasnije sam ju vidila na UZV u mom trbuščiću.

rekla sam malenoj da je doktor mami stavio malu mrvicu u trbuh i da je sad moramo paziti da vidimo da li će rasti, i da je ne mogu nositi i da se ne penje po mom trbuhu. Za sad je dobra!

idem u horizontalu.

a da, beta je 16.12.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za andiko!   :Heart:

----------


## točkalica

Annmary i tu malo  :D  :D  :D ...........~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ma isgurno ce se odrzati!!!

----------


## nela.

AnneMary~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrvica čvrsto primi za mamicu

----------


## molu

malo sam bila odsutna. Curka mi je bila bolesna. Pa dok ne pohvatam sve konce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za  sve kaj im treba

----------


## andiko

Cure, meni negativan test i jučer i danas. Izgleda niš ovaj put...  :/ 
Bilo bi i čudo da se primilo...nisam mirovala ni sekunde. Sljedeći put ću si ipak uzet malo vremena...

----------


## AnneMary

žao mi je andiko!
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Emma Maria

> Cure, meni negativan test i jučer i danas. Izgleda niš ovaj put...  
> Bilo bi i čudo da se primilo...nisam mirovala ni sekunde. Sljedeći put ću si ipak uzet malo vremena...


*Andiko*, potpisujem te doslovno od riječi do riječi.
 :Love:  
Ako ništa drugo, za Novu nazdravljam sa šampanjcem.

----------


## H2O

Andiko žao mi je   :Love:  

I ja se bojim jer ni ja baš ne mirujem.
u petak sam imala transfer jedne savršene blastice
beta 15.12.

----------


## H2O

AnneMary  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## BHany

AnneMary~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mrvicu  :Heart:  

Andiko, draga   :Love:  ma i sama znaš da mirovanje nema puno veze s tim, nemoj si sad nabijati osjećaj krivnje i tražiti razloge ...  :Love:  

Žao mi je, bit će ...jedan od slijedećih puta je tvoj   :Kiss:

----------


## klara

Da vas probam malo utješiti za mirovanje - meni su u Mariboru nakon transfera rekli da mogu nositi Sunčicu (pitala sam i rekla da ima oko 12 kg). A kućanski poslovi i svakodneve aktivnosti zahtjevaju ipak manje podizanja od te kilaže. 

andiko   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> Da vas probam malo utješiti za mirovanje - meni su u Mariboru nakon transfera rekli da mogu nositi Sunčicu (pitala sam i rekla da ima oko 12 kg). A kućanski poslovi i svakodneve aktivnosti zahtjevaju ipak manje podizanja od te kilaže. 
> 
> andiko


x.

----------


## Ginger

*andiko, Emma Maria*  :Love:  drage moje, žao mi je zbog vaših minusa  :Sad:  
nadam se da ćete uskoro ugledati veeeelike pluseve :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko   :Love:  
3. AnneMary  ß 19.12.   
4. molu    :Love:  
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O ß 15.12
10. BHanny  :Love: 
11. točkalica klomifen ß 14.12
12. Nene2 FET ß 4.12.
13. ninoslava  :Love: 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. valentine FET  ß 15.12.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria  klomifen ß 8.12.
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare
27. Mimek priprema,pozor....16.12.dogovor

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek - odselila na gornju listu  :Bye: 
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara

----------


## Nene2

Prijavljujem betu 1,26   :Sad:

----------


## andiko

Nene2   :Love:   Baš mi je žao.... Dajte neke dobre vijesti na ovom topicu...Baš nas ne ide... :/  javim i ja svoju jadnu beticu za nekih sat-dva...

----------


## choco

Evo i ja da se prijavim,vec 7.dan sam na gonalima i menopurima,sva sam u modrim flekicama po nogama,dodjem sebi kao neki ovisnik...malo-malo pa se bockam,pijem tablete....uf.....
U petak  kontrola,a naredne sedmice punkcija.Imam 3-5 folikula  :Sad:  ,zavisi kako ce rasti.
p.s.Ne znam kako je vama(ili sam zaboravila kako je bilo sa prvom bebom)ali ja se uzasno osjecam,tako se plasim neuspjeha,mislim o losem dejstvu silnih lijekova...i t d...
Cmoka svima i dajte malo plusica pls.....

----------


## AnneMary

bit će cure, samo moramo bit strpljive!
evo ja se ne nadam previše, ipak je ovo tek prvi tranfer.

nekako se ne opterećujem jer tu kraj mene čujem mali glasić pa je nama puno lakše podnit neuspjeh nego curama koje se trude za prvu bebu.

ja znam da neću odustat, sad koliko će to trajat o tome ne mislim.

samo se nadam!  :Love:

----------


## BHany

Nene...da te i ovdje zagrlim   :Love:

----------


## točkalica

Nene2   :Love:  ......bit ce jednom to je sigurno i najvaznije.......samo treba docekat   :Heart:

----------


## klara

Nene2     :Love:

----------


## franka76

> Prijavljujem betu 1,26


pa jel to biokemijska?   :Sad:

----------


## franka76

> Prijavljujem betu 1,26


pa jel to biokemijska?   :Sad:

----------


## enya22

*Nene2, andiko Emma Maria*  :Love:  
*H2O* ~~~~~~~~~ za 15.12.

I svima ovdje zelim sto prije +!

I ja jedva cekam kad cu moci u akciju (jos intenzivno dojimo, pa nema M...)!

----------


## vesnare

Cure moje svima vam želim što prije plusiće i male poklone pod bor  :Heart:  

Choco samo hrabro  :Love:  

Nene  :Love:   bit će, idemo dalje  :Heart:  

Andiko, priprema, pozor i novi start nadam se iza nove godine i držim fige za slijedeći pokušaj  :Love:   drži se  :Heart:  

AnneMary :D držim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## Roza

> Evo mi smo krenuli ponovno u postupke, želimo bracu ili seku. 
> Htjela bih vidjeti koliko vas je opet u postupcima, i ako ste već uspili dobit drugu bebu kako je to izgledalo?
> Dakle koliko postupaka je bilo potrebno da se dođe do cilja?


ja ću se malo vratiti na prvi post na ovom topicu i prijaviti se kao ona kojoj je uspjelo dobiti drugu bebu. a izgledalo je skroz nevjerojatno:
za prvo dijete su mi trebale 2 godine na VV, 2 stimulacije, hrpa prirodnjaka ili pokušaja prirodnjaka, punkcija bez jajnih stanica...bilo je trenutaka kad  mi se činilo da hodam po rubu - i da malo fali da se izgubim u depresiji.
 kad sam se odlučila ići ponovo, po drugu bebu, prvo sam imala smrzliće koji nisu preživjeli odmrzavanje. to me je strašno pogodilo i odlučila sam probati negdje drugdje. na vv sam se stalno prisjećala svojih neuspjelih postupaka. koliko god sam se trudila razmišljati pozitivno, stalno sam mislila kako ću naredne dvije godine opet provesti u toj čekaonici. 
otišla sam u petrovu na razgovor, rekla da bi ja išla u postupak za tjedan dana i da ne želim stiimulaciju već prirodnjake. dr se nasmijao, valjda sam mu bila simpatična s takvim stavom i rekao da dođem kad želim. i eto mene, došla sam već za tjedan dana, i imala samo 2 uzv prije punkcije. nakon punkcije sam ležala u sobi u kojoj sam prije par godina čekala carski s prvom bebom i osjećala sam se savršeno dobro. 
nakon transfera sam bila u istoj sobi, i tako sam si stvorila dobar film u glavi, da sam svima rekla da iz te sobe izlazim samo trudna. 
kasnije nisam ništa mirovala, normalno sam radila, napravila prvi test koji je bio negativan. rekla sam da je to nemoguće, napravila novi test za 2 dana, koji je bio pozitivan. 
dakle, 2 djece, 2 potpuno različita slučaja.
zato vam svima želim puno uspjeha i još više ovako sretnih završetaka. i nadam se da mi ne zamjerate što sam se javila.

----------


## andiko

Roza - ja se sjetila tebe danas   :Love:  I tvoje priče kako si 2. bebicu odmah napravila...

Moja beta je 2.1   :Grin:  Baš neka grozna grupa smo bile...nas 7-8 u grupi - niti jedna trudnica! Katastrofa..

Ja se nekako osjećam kao da sam probila led.... ne mogu vam to opisati...Bilo me je nekako puno više strah svega nego prije.... Sad sam si opet doma na VV   :Rolling Eyes:  Idem dok ne uspijem... Rekla sam dr. da ne želim stimulacije. Nebu meni nitko moje drage js bacao u smeće.... Baš sam puna optimizma!! U veljači opet startam...

Svima   :Kiss:  

Anne Mary - tebi želim da te iznenadi uspjeh iz prve   :Love:

----------


## vesnare

Roza baš super što si se javila  :Love:  

Odmah sam se tebe sjetila kad je AnneMary otvorila ovaj post. 
U ono vrijeme kad je tebi uspjelo iz druge još sam dosta bila na forumu. S vremenom sam sve manje, ali evo sam opet aktivna, iako više na poslu nego kući...

Tvoj uspjeh nam daje nadu  :Kiss:  

Andiko kod kojeg si ti doca? I prihvatio je to da nećeš u stimulirani. Ja sam samo zbog novog zakona odustala od VV, jer u stimuliranom postupku imam i po 20 js i nikad mi nisu odmah vraćali zbog moguće HS i tako i ne dam se nagovoriti na novu stimulaciju...
Na VV sam išla dok nisam potrošila smrzliće kad je moj A. navršio godinu dana, a nakon toga sam odustala od VV.
p.s. koliko plaćaš prirodni na VV?

Na CITO su odmah prihvatili da idem samo u prirodni postupak (iako me polip za sada vratio unazad, ali nadam se da ću i to uskoro riješiti).

----------


## BHany

andiko   :Love:  
zvučiš mi super, drago mi je zbog toga   :Heart:  

roza :Heart:   i ja te se često sjetim...krenula si koji mjesec prije mene po drugu bebicu i baš sam bila sretna zbog tebe, baš si mi davala nadu  :Love:  ...ali eto...

----------


## andiko

vesnare - kod dr. L sam. 
Pa ne može drugo nego prihvatiti ono što ja hoću. To je moje tijelo i moja odluka. On je tu da mi daje savjete. Ovaj postupak s klomifenom nisam ništa platila. Ne znam kako će biti slijedeće godine. Nešto mi je natuknuo da će se plaćati...vidjet ćemo. 2007. sam platila 1 prirodni IVF 2.500 kn. Vidjet ćemo sad... :/  

BHany   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

i ja sam odlučila gurati prirodnjake cijelu sljedeću godinu, pa valjda će se koji uhvatit, ako ne i sad.
iskreno simptoma nema, a i ne tražim ih previše, mislim da je još rano.
malo mirujem kad mogu, stavljam utriće i čekam.

Ali ti dani sporo prolaze!

----------


## BHany

vesnare, na vv-u se isto sada rade blagi - tako da dobiješ tek nekoliko stanica
i to su najčešće opcije i po doktorovoj preporuci, a pogotovo kad ti izraziš i svoje mišljenje (upravo zbog novog zakona) - zbog toga se ne trebaš brinuti

na vv-u se prirodnjaci više ne plaćaju već im je broj/kvota ograničena - direktiva odozgo (ne znam hoće li se nešto promijeniti uskoro po tom pitanju kako kaže andiko)
ti polustimulirani - ako imaš koji gonal ili menopur, platiš lijekove sama, a možeš uzeti i preko hzzo-a - onda ti se to račiuna u jedan od 6 postupaka, klomifen dobiješ na recept, postupak ne plaćaš

----------


## vesnare

Cure stvarno ste super  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Na VV sam uvijek bila "kod kuće" i možda onda ipak nazovem dr. L kad riješim polip.
Vama sretno u postupku  :Love:

----------


## klara

Pomalo vam zavidim kad uopće pričate o prirodnjacima. Naša postotak oplođenih JS je premali da bi to imalo smisla. Tako da čekamo Maribor u lipnju.
Sretno svima   :Love:

----------


## sretna35

> *Nene2, andiko Emma Maria*  
> *H2O* ~~~~~~~~~ za 15.12.
> 
> I svima ovdje zelim sto prije +!

----------


## Ordep

mi ćemo ići na drugog bebača tamo za sljedeći Božić, imamo smrzlića za još tri puta :D  :D

----------


## iva_luca

Tužnicama šaljem jedan topli   :Love:  i   :Taps:

----------


## Emma Maria

Trudilicama i hrabricama   :Heart:  

Naše malo čudo ne ostavlja viška vremena za neko tugovanje i ne sumnjam da uskoro dolazi još jedno prekrasno malo biće jer bi bila šteta da nas nije više kad nam je ovako lijepo skupa.
Veli MM da ovaj put nije uspjelo jer nam hitno treba još jedna vaga u obitelji   :Smile:  .
E pa nek mu bude, idemo u siječnju po vagu.

Pusa svima   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

Emma maria žao mi je!
baš sam se ponadala da javljaš dobru vijest!

joj, joj kako to kod nas ne ide!  :Mad:  

ja se nadam da ćemo do nove godine imat bar jednu trudnicu , a još više da ćemo u novoj 2010. sve sa liste biti trudne, i to je moja novogodišnja želja nama svima!   :Love:

----------


## anaea40

Evo, da se javim trudilicama za drugu bebicu. Moj pokušaj u XI mj je završio neuspješno, beta je bila poz. narasla do 94 te pala- biokemijska. Na redu je Mb u V mj 2010. Do tada možda upali u kućnoj radinosti ili možda uspijem dogovoriti prirodnjak. Pozdrav i da nam 2010 bude plodonosnija.

----------


## andream

> ja se nadam da ćemo do nove godine imat bar jednu trudnicu , a još više da ćemo u novoj 2010. sve sa liste biti trudne


*Anne*, ja te mogu samo potpisati *X*

----------


## choco

Pozdrav drage moje!
Danas sam bila na kontroli(4 folikula priblizno iste velicine i 2 mala)...a izgleda da sam pokupila neku upalu(dobila sam antibiotike za narednih 5 dana).Povecano mi je bijelo pranje,pa me strah da nije neka opasna bakterija....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Znaci,u nedjelju vece uzimam stopericu,a u utorak punkcija.
Bezze sto u sred stimulacije pijem jos i antibiotike...bas sam se nesto razocarala.

----------


## AnneMary

:D  :D  :D 
za H2O našu prvu trudnicu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta bude lijepa i velika!   :Kiss:

----------


## točkalica

H20    :D  :D  ze velikuuuuuu betu!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko   :Love:  
3. AnneMary  ß 19.12.   
4. molu    :Love:  
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O ß 234  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
10. BHanny  :Love: 
11. točkalica  :Love: 
12. Nene2  :Love: 
13. ninoslava  :Love: 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. valentine FET  ß 15.12.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria   :Love:  
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare
27. Mimek priprema,pozor....16.12.dogovor

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek - odselila na gornju listu  :Bye: 
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara 

Trudnice:
1. H20 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## H2O

Hvala vam cure.Vidi mene među trudnicama,ja još ne mogu vjerovati ali beta je rekla svoje  :D 
8.dpt sam radila test-druga crtica se pojavila tek malo kasnije
9.dpt neki jeftini  test koji je odmah pokazao i drugu crticu ali dosta svjetliju
10.dpt beta 234  :D 

Želim vam svima puno sreće u borbi za vašu drugu mrvicu  :Kiss:

----------


## Emma Maria

*H20* -  :D  :D   Juuupiiii - čestitam!!!
Idemo sad s *AnneMary* i *valentine* ispratiti ovu 2009
s još malo čestitarenja !  :Wink:  
Trudilice mah-mah!

----------


## andiko

Bravo H2O  :D  Koje divne vijesti!!!

----------


## pirica

> ja se nadam da ćemo do nove godine imat bar jednu trudnicu , a još više da ćemo u novoj 2010. sve sa liste biti trudne
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Anne*, ja te mogu samo potpisati *X*


niste se dugo nadali
*H20* čestitam :D  :D  :D

----------


## enya22

*H2O* cestitam!  :D  :D

----------


## H2O

Hvala vam curke,ja sam još u oblacima.Svima vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugu mrvicu

----------


## BHany

čestitam H20...od srca  :D   :Heart:

----------


## andiko

H2O - pa tebi na sv. Duhu sve pali iz prve   :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

ja nemam nikakvih simptoma, danas je 10 dpt i test je pokazao jedan veliki minus, tako da se ja više ne nadam.
ponovit ću test još jednom za 4 dana da to službeno potvrdim.

čini mi se da ću prvi mjesec pauzirat zbog doktorskih godišnjih, ali to još moram provjerit.
uglavnom idemo dalje!

----------


## lexy

H2O, čestitam i neka bude uredna i dosadna trudnoća!

Ja ne krećem u siječnju nego tek u 4. mjesecu jer moram uzimati nekakvu terapiju nevezanu uz trudnoću a koja šteti bebi i još moram omršaviti bar desetak kila!
Ali zato je travanj moj mjesec!!!  :D

----------


## ina33

*H2O*, čestitam  :D !!!!

*AnneMary*,   :Heart:  !

Svima ~~~~ za puno sreće u novoj godini!

----------


## nela.

anneMary  :Kiss:

----------


## valentine

Evo još jedne trudnice  :Smile:  

Beta 483,2. 

Ja očito imam sreće samo sa smrzlićima.

Cure, svima vam želim ovakvu radost od  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

:D  :D  :D  :D 
nešto mi je govorilo da će kod tebe biti pozitivna beta!

čestitam, sad možemo veselo dalje, jer vidimo da će biti uspjeha, nije to samo san!

uživajte cure u najljepšem Božiću!

joj malo vam zavidim jer ćete svojim malcima dati prekrasan poklon!   :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko   :Love:  
3. AnneMary  ß 19.12.   
4. molu    :Love:  
5. Ginger                                           
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. H2O ß 234  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
10. BHanny  :Love: 
11. točkalica  :Love: 
12. Nene2  :Love: 
13. ninoslava  :Love: 
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. valentine   ß 483,2 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria   :Love:  
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  travanj 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare
27. Mimek priprema,pozor....16.12.dogovor

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. laky
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Mimek - odselila na gornju listu  :Bye: 
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara 

Trudnice:
1. H20 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
2. valentine  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

Pa ovdje postaje jako dinamično.  :Smile:  
*Valentine*, čestitke na 2. FET-u, bravo!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## valentine

Hvala vam cure  :Smile:  

Preksutra ponavljam betu, nadam se da će biti sve ok.
A inače, već par dana imam simptome trudnoće (neki čudan okus u ustima, vrtoglavica, muka, ogromne bradavice, probadanje u zdjelici, sve isto kao kod prve trudnoće).

Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

valentine  :D  :D  :D 

krenulo je krenulo! Jupi

----------


## molu

I jos da dodam AnneMary   :Love:   za veliku beturinu

----------


## AnneMary

> I jos da dodam AnneMary    za veliku beturinu


hvala molu ali mislim da ništa od toga, jutros je bio minus na testu, 10 dpt, pa mislim da su šanse male.
ali vidjet ćemo!

----------


## vesnare

H2O posebna pusa tebi i jedno veliko jupiiiiiiiiiii jer znam kolika je duga borba za tvoju bebu br. 2 :D   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Valentina i tebi čestitke od srca  :Heart:   i do neba :D 

AnneMary još ima nade. Meni se plus pokazao i kad sam bila trudna tek 14 dana nakon transfera  :Love:   jedino betu priznajemo

----------


## pirica

*valentine * :D  :D  :D čestitam

----------


## Emma Maria

*valentine* -  :D  :D  :D  kakav je to božićni poklon za obitelj!!!!

*AnneMary* - možda se još ipak pojavi kakva dupla crtica, pa subota je daaaaanimaaa daleko   :Wink:

----------


## H2O

Cure divne ste   :Kiss:  
Valentine  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

vesnare hvala draga, ni sama još nisam svjesna  da će moja cura imati seku ili brata.

AnneMary ,za test je možda bilo prerano,zato čekam betu   :Kiss:  

Andiko to je i dr.B rekao,Zg na nas djeluje,volim taj grad  :Heart:  

Ja sutra ponavljam betu,nadam se da će se pravilno duplati,malo se bojim...a sutra nam je 9 godina braka,želim MM dati najljepši poklon 

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BHany

valentine  :D  :D 

H2O   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

H20~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje i nalijepi poklon za godisnjicu

AnneMary ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu i da nas iznenadis. Is Is - ti pokvareni testovi  :Wink:

----------


## H2O

Moj poklon je stigao beta 476   :D  :D  :D 
Malo je reći da sam sretna  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AnneMary

cure ja ne mislim vadit betu, neda mi se samo zato ići u Zagreb.
ako bude bude, ako ne stići će menga i gotovo.
A testića imam još dovoljno, naime ja u 10 godina braka nisam napravila ni 3 testa, pa sad nadoknađujem!  :Laughing:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## H2O

Onda čekamo sutra rezultate testa   :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

> Onda čekamo sutra rezultate testa


u subotu ujutro! tako sam zaplanirala ako do tada ne dobijem.

čestitam H2O!
jako sam sretna zbog tebe!  :D  :D

----------


## molu

H20  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mimek

H2O i valentine  :D 

ja evo bila danas i odlučeno da se ide u stimulaciju čim se vrate s GO.

Statistike za moju dob su poražavajuće (članica kluba 39+++), ali ja sam mu rekla da rušim statistiku i slijedeće godine javljam vam svoju betu  :D 

cure svima pod bor dobre želje za slijedeću godinu   :Kiss:

----------


## kikica

H2O ivalentine čestitam  :D

----------


## molu

Mimek bravo za stav   :Love:

----------


## valentine

Statistike za moju dob su poražavajuće (članica kluba 39+++), ali ja sam mu rekla da rušim statistiku i slijedeće godine javljam vam svoju betu  :D 

Mimek, super si mi  :Love:  

Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama. 
Moja beta je danas 1188,1. U utorak imam prvi UZV.

Cure  :Kiss:  [/b][/code][/quote]

----------


## vesnare

H2O i Valentina jupiiiiiiiiiii za pravo duplanje :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Emma Maria

*H2O* i *valentine* - prekrasne duple bete !!!
*Mimek* - svaka čast, go girl!

----------


## andiko

H2O i Valentine - super za 2. bete...Bit će sve zakon!!! Krenulo je...krenulo....!!  :D

----------


## Mary Ann

drage moje želim vam svima čim prije veeeeelike beturine  :Smile:  

prije nekog vremena sam imala veliku želju otvoriti ovakav topic ali sam odustala jer sam mislila da sam jedna od rijetkih ovdje koje bi opet u postupak, ali naša draga AnneMary (sigurno me se sjećaš   :Bye:  ) je probila led i izgleda nisam bila jedina.

AnneMary stavi me barem na listu želja, jer mislim da zbog moje dijagnoze neću skoro u postupak

puse svima

----------


## AnneMary

joj Mary Ann tebe cijelo vrijeme čekam!   :Love:  

moj jutrošnji test govori da je novi pokušaj predamnom!
mislim da ništa od prvog mjeseca zbog godišnjih, moram ispitat kako rade na SD.
a drugi mjesec je vjerovatno isto pauza jer trebam počet radit pa ne znam kako će to šljakat.
ali do ljeta ćemo valjda doći do cilja.
samo naprijed nema odustajanja! 

 :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

AnneMary   :Love:  
valentine  :D  :D  :D  Bravo smrzlići!

----------


## H2O

hvala vam cure moje   :Kiss:  
idući tjedan idem na pregled,možda već u ponedeljak
mimek  :D  :D  :D za stav
AnneMary  :Love:  
Mary Ann ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije kreneš u postupak
Valentine super beta,koji ti je dan od transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ultrazvuk

----------


## valentine

> hvala vam cure moje   
> idući tjedan idem na pregled,možda već u ponedeljak
> mimek  :D  :D  :D za stav
> AnneMary  
> Mary Ann ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije kreneš u postupak
> Valentine super beta,koji ti je dan od transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ultrazvuk


X

H2O, prvo vađenje bete je bilo 14 dpt.
U utorak idem na UZV, još da nam i to dobro prođe  :Love:

----------


## H2O

Valentin sretno na UZV,ja možda danas odem,ne mogu više čekati   :Kiss:

----------


## H2O

Mali poticaj mamama koje iščekuju svoju drugu mrvicu....ja sam danas na UZV vidila maleno srčeko kako titra...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve vas   :Kiss:

----------


## Pepita

Cure čestitam od srca  :D  :D  :D 

I mi ćemo za cca godinu dana pokušati prirodno, ako ne uvijek imamo IVF i nadamo se još jednoj princezi   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## škorpija

evo još jedne trudilice koja ima pozitivnu betu 10 dan, ali ne baš idealno duplanje, stoga čekamo ponedjeljak i uzv da vidimo na čemu smo
H2O čestitam ti i ovdje na srčeku!!!!

----------


## Čupko1

Možda duplanje nije idealno jer opada udio štoperice. Deseti dan je ipak skroz rano.   :Love:

----------


## Čupko1

Meni btw M kasni već 5 dana. Nisam radila pravi test ali imam puno onih trakica za ovulaciju, koje mogu poslužiti. I otprilike 20   :Embarassed:   tih trakica mi je već reklo da nisam trudna.
Ima li šta gore od toga da ti kasni, a nisi trudna?
I imaš 20 trakica koje ti govore jedno, a ti se svejedno nadaš drugom.
Ahhhh.....   :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

Čupko1   :Love:  

nije lako, ali sve će to izbrisati jedan koji će okazat da si trudna, ako ne ovaj onda sljedeći ili neki drugi put.
 :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

H2O  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## osijek

Evo ne znam dali ja uopće ovdje pripadam, ali nekako si mislim da pripadam jednim djelom. Ja sam u 11. mjesecu rodila trojkice dosta prerano i nažalost sve tri su me napustile jedna po jedna nisam dočekala da niti jedna od njih stigne kući. Međutim ne želim ostati na tome nego se spremam na novi postupak po svoju novu bebicu jednu, dvije ili tri?!
Trebat će mi ohrabrenje, a vi koje ste sve to jednom već prošle doduše sa ljepšim završetkom nego ja, vi ste mi najveće ohrabrenje. Zato se nadam da ipak pripadam ovdje ili možda ne?

----------


## H2O

osijek,jako mi je žao zbog tvoje dječice koje si izgubila   :Crying or Very sad:  
Tri bebice,o Bože zašto?  :Sad:  
Vjerovatno ti tvoja tri anđela daju snagu za dalje,svaka čast ženo.
Piši nam i dalje a mi ti šaljemo vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Denny

*osijek*  :Love: 
Pretužno je to što ti se dogodilo. 
Drago mi je da tvoj duh nije klonio, da skupljaš snagu za novi postupak i daj Bože, trudnoću sa sretnim krajem. Neka te tvoji mali anđeli zauvijek čuvaju i pomognu ti da stigneš do cilja i ubrzo postaneš ponovo mama.
Ovdje na Rodi postoji podforum Roditelji anđela na kojemu se druže cure koje su nažalost izgubile bebicu, jedna drugu tješe, pružaju si potporu i vesele se novim trudnoćama i bebicama. Pa ako imaš potrebu s nekim podijeliti svoju bol, pridruži im se tamo, možda će ti biti lakše.
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.php?f=96
Poljubac, drži se i sretno ti bilo.   :Heart:

----------


## andream

Osijek, jako mi je žao zbog vaša tri anđeleka. I divim se vašoj snazi koju skupljate za dalje... Vaša vas bebolina sigurno čeka...

----------


## AnneMary

osijek   :Love:  

žao mi je tvoje patnje, ali tvoja snaga i volja definitivno spada ovdje!
nadam se da ćemo zajedno svi ponovno biti trudni i imat male bebice.

----------


## laky

osijek   :Love:  

mi smo donijeli odluku u rujnu 2010 idem po smrzliće valjda nije rano jer je 7/ 2009 bio carski.btw tko zna kad upali

----------


## ina33

Osijek, moja sućut i želje za brzi ponovni uspjeh   :Heart: ! Ne znam ništa detaljnije o tvom slučaju, osim ovoga što si sada gore napisala, ali bih ti savjetovala bih ti eventualnu pažljivost vezano za vraćanje broja embrija, ako je moguće da idete na vraćanje dva, ne tri, za neki drugi put. Bit ću otvorena, ako si možeš to organizirati, moja bi ti preporuka bila centar u Mariboru, jer se u Hrvatskoj boriš sa začkoljicama ovog novog jako lošeg zakona di ti vraćaju sve oplođene embrije, tj. ako se tri oplode, tri vrate, budući da ne mogu zamrzavati embrije. U Mariboru se, ako se dobiju blastociste, tj. embriji 5. dana, ide na vraćanje jednoga ako je embrij dobar, a žena mlada. Također, pri procjeni rizika od trojki gledaju ženinu konstituciju i brojne druge stvari u koje se ne razumijem, jer nisam stručnjak. Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

Barem koliko sam skužila od doktora, glavni rizik svih višeplodnih trudnoća je taj da trudnoća neće biti iznešena do kraja. Koliko sam ja shvatila, što je više plodova, to je kraće očekivano trajanje trudnoće, zato se već i blizanci često vode kao rizična trudnoća. Ako ikako možete, moj savjet od srca je da pokušate ići u Maribor gdje je moguće na neki način minimizirati rizik višeplodne trudnoće jer je moguće puštati embrije da se razvijaju do 5. dana kad se bolje može procijeniti njihova kvaliteta, pa onda vraćati 1 ili 2, a ostale embrije zamrznuti. U Mariboru mladim ženama (ispod 35), kod kojih se zbog dobre kvalitete jajnih stanica u pravilu dobiju dobri embriji, najčešće preporučaju vratiti samo 1 embrij, ostale zamrznu, a što je žena starija, to se računa da su embriji manje kvalitetni, pa vraćaju 2, a u rijetkim slučajevima (žena preko 40) vraćaju 3. Sretno, i molim te nemoj zamjeriti moje iskrene riječi i ovakve savjete koje možda nisi tražila  :Heart: .

----------


## Suzzy

I mi bi bracu ili seku... za sada smo na kućnoj radinosti, a ako ne upali na proljeće se spremamo opet na SD

Čestitke trbušastima a ostalima puno sreće! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zeljka33

i mi bi isto bracu ili seku...ali za sada je samo na razmišljanjima...drago mi je vidjeti da vas ovoliko puno ima...to mi daje nadu...mi ćemo pričekati sada 1 godinicu...u međuvremenu pokušavati prirodno...pa onda nadam se opet u kolo sreće   :Smile:  

Svima želim puno uspjeha!

----------


## pirica

> I mi bi bracu ili seku... za sada smo na kućnoj radinosti, a ako ne upali na proljeće se spremamo opet na SD
> 
> Čestitke trbušastima a ostalima puno sreće! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


OT
Koje okice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## uporna

I mene dodajte na listu želja jer u postupak najvjerojatnije neću ići (nikad ne reci nikad  8) ).
*osijek* žao mi je za vaš gubitak bebica   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kikica1

Vec duze mislim da li da se priupisem ovamo ili ne, pa sam napokon odlucila. 

Nakon prve bebe iz IVF-a odlucili smo se malo pokrenuti pa smo za pocetak radili spermiogram da vidimo sta dalje. Negdje u to doba ostala sam prirodno trudna ali je bebica odustala, imala sam spontani u 8.tj. Bilo nam je tesko ali imamo deckica od skoro pa 17 mjeseci i mora se covjek skupiti i ici dalje.

Nalaz MM je i dalje za IVF tako da se pomalo spremamo krenuti u narucivanja i cekanja i mozganja sta i kako, da li da skupimo pare i odemo van ili da se prepustimo lutriji zbog ovog naseg novog zakona.

Za sad sam cekalica dogovora   :Smile:   a ako jos koji puta upali iz kucne radinosti, jos i bolje.

----------


## BHany

osijek    :Love:  
budi s nama

...i svi ostali   :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

> U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    
> 
> 1. nela                                                
> 2. andiko   
> 3. AnneMary   
> 4. molu    
> 5. Ginger                                           
> 6. škorpija                                         
> 7. narnija                                               
> ...

----------


## AnneMary

Evo stigla sam sve nove dodat na listu i dobro došle!
neke prebacit na gornju listu! :D

ne znam kako se razvijala beta kod škorpije pa nisam ništa označila!

čupko! jel kasnila prirodno ii kao posljedica postupka?

Da malo pojasnim listu:

oni mali smajlići koji se grle označavaju neuspjele postupke, samo se nadam da ih neće biti previše na listi!

a ove skakajuće neću ni spominjat, njih želim hrpu u ovoj godini, i to toliko da nas upozore da zauzimamo prostor nepotrebnim smajlićima.  :Grin:  

Kod mene ništa novog, zeznuli nas praznici, ali mislim da ću navratit u utorak na SD da vidim šta mi treba po novom zakonu tako da sam spremna za sljedeći ciklus!

svima želim puno sreće u ovoj godini!   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

anne, super za listu, vibrice za sve nas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andiko

> I mene dodajte na listu želja jer u postupak najvjerojatnije neću ići (nikad ne reci nikad  8) ).
> *osijek* žao mi je za vaš gubitak bebica


ma ti buš k'o Lidali   :Grin:

----------


## Superman

> mi smo donijeli odluku u rujnu 2010 idem po smrzliće valjda nije rano jer je 7/ 2009 bio carski.btw tko zna kad upali


*laky*, svaka čast, mačko!!!   :Love:  

*osijek*, jako mi je žao zbog tvog gubitka   :Sad:   i želim ti da što skorije zagrliš svoju bebicu(e)!

----------


## anaea40

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:

1. nela
2. andiko Love
3. AnneMary Love
4. molu Love
5. Ginger
6. škorpija
7. narnija
8. loki
9. H2O ß 234 Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy
10. BHanny Love
11. točkalica Love
12. Nene2 Love
13. ninoslava Love
14. tikica_69
15. kikica
16. Čupko1 veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. valentine ß 483,2 Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria Love
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy travanj 2010.
25. anaea40 svibanj 2010.
26. vesnare
27. Mimek priprema,pozor....sad
28. osijek
29. laky rujan 2010
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1 priprema ,pozor ...

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita


Trudnice:
1. H20 Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy
2. valentine Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy Very Happy

Čestitam trudnicama i nadam se da će ih ove godine biti dosta novih.

----------


## anaea40

Sorry, nešto sam zeznula, smajlići više ne skaču.

----------


## osijek

Ja u ponedjeljak idem u Petrovu na dogovor za dalje!!!

----------


## Dodirko

:Heart:  


svima   :Kiss:

----------


## Emma Maria

*Osijek*-  :Heart:   iskrena sućut na gubitku majušnih bebica, i zaista svaka čast na velikoj upornosti i vjeri, primjer ste volje i hrabrosti.
Svim trudilicama    :Kiss:  , već nas se popriličan broj skupio!

Popila sam klomifen i trebala bi na AIH u četvrtak....

----------


## Mimek

*osijek* o kako mi je ovo strašno za čuti i svaka ti čast samo kreni dalje

ako trebaš podstrek mi smo tu.

ja sam danas pokušavala nazvati VV, ali bezuspješno, ali prije toga trebam riješiti neke loše nalaze

nadam se da krećem u drugom prema planu    :Kiss:

----------


## andiko

osijek
neizmjerno mi je žao zbog tvog gubitka i ljubim te za hrabrost  :Shy kiss:  
Uistinu je bolje nositi jednu po jednu bebu  :/

----------


## Ginger

*osijek*  :Crying or Very sad:  strašno
moja iskrena sućut
nadam se da ćete uskoro ostvariti svoj san  :Heart:  

*Emma Maria* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj novi AIH
nadam se da će ovaj biti uspješan!

ja u petak idem u Vili na dogovor, ovaj ciklus vjerojatno krećem sa supresijom, a slijedeći sa stimulacijom
nekako nisam optimistična, al znam da ćemo kad-tad ponovo uspjeti
ovaj put mi je lakše (bar za sada) jer me doma već čeka jedno malo čupavo čudo  :Smile:

----------


## Emma Maria

*Gin*, hvala draga   :Heart:  !
Čini mi se da bi mogle istovremeno čekati pluseke  :D
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## enya22

*Ginger, Emma Maria* ~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Ja jucer dobila prvu M nakon poroda (beba ima malo vise od 6 mj.), sto znaci da mozemo ponovno u akciju... nadam se uspjehu iz kucne radinosti, kao i prvi put!   :Grin:

----------


## Betty

> *Ginger, Emma Maria* ~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 
> Ja jucer dobila prvu M nakon poroda (beba ima malo vise od 6 mj.), sto znaci da mozemo ponovno u akciju... nadam se uspjehu iz kucne radinosti, kao i prvi put!


Evo da  ~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~  da upali iz prve   :Heart:

----------


## Emma Maria

Hvala na ~~~~~!
Imam 2 folikula, 21 i 23mm, sutra AIH, 28.01 - ß.
Svima   :Love:   !

----------


## enya22

OT *Betty*  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:  Nadam se da ces i ti uskoro docekati svoj smotuljak! 

*Emma Maria*  :D ~~~~~

----------


## Superman

*Emma Maria*, obzirom da su nalazi sad svi OK (kako vidim iz tvog potpisa) koliko dugo ste pokušavali u kućnoj radinosti doći do druge trudnoće? I jel bilo problema da vas opet uzmu u postupak?

Sorry ako je OT... Sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## uporna

*andiko* riječi ti se pozlatile  :Kiss:  
Vidim vi u akciji e pa sretno i za jednu sekicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Emma Maria ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu
 :Kiss:

----------


## Mimek

> Emma Maria ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu


enya22 samo naprijed u akciju  :D

----------


## Emma Maria

Suborke hvala na ~~~~~~ !

U četvrtak bili na AIH, jedan folikul već puknuo, drugi na 25mm i pred pucanjem. Sad malo čekanja..... I ono najgore, svaku sitnicu procjenjivati ima li veze s trudnoćom ili ne...   :Smile:   Ono, malo štrecne prema jajnicima - već se zbrajaju dani, ne bi li to bila implantacija   :Laughing:  .....

*Superman*, naša dobitna treća AIH je bila prije 3 godine na SD kad je MM imao nalaz astheno ( ispočetka teži oblik, sa svakom AIH sve bolji )... Kad je sin navršio godinu dana, počeli smo s kućnom radinosti i tako pokušavali godinu dana, do drugog ročkasa... Na prvoj AIH za drugu bebu - nalaz normozospermia, a nama svejedno ne ide....
Sad nismo na SD nego u Vili-ju , pa nema nikakvih problema sa postupcima, samo se dogovaramo što dalje... Naravno sve ima svoju cijenu i da mogu izbivati s posla po 2-3 sata za folikulometrije koliko mi je tada trebalo na SD - sigurno bi opet na SD. 
Sorite svi na OT !

----------


## tikica_69

Ja iduci mjesec idem u MB po trecu  :D 
Samo da reakcija bude dobra i dobijemo bar jednou dobru blasticu za vratiti i bar jednog pingvina....lakse cu podnijeti negativnu betu i sve ostalo ako ce mi tamo ostati neka nada   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mimek

tikice kraljice ~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

sretno cure!

----------


## Superman

*Emma Maria*, hvala na pojašnjenju! 
Tebi i svim trudilicama, želim puno sreće!   :Love:

----------


## laky

> Ja iduci mjesec idem u MB po trecu  :D 
> Samo da reakcija bude dobra i dobijemo bar jednou dobru blasticu za vratiti i bar jednog pingvina....lakse cu podnijeti negativnu betu i sve ostalo ako ce mi tamo ostati neka nada


  :Evil or Very Mad:  kakva negativna beta bit će to janez( da nekazem Pahor   :Smile:  ) i jos 4 pingvina bar

----------


## Emma Maria

*Tikice * - kratko i jasno   :Naklon:

----------


## Ginger

*EM i tikice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeelike bete

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela                                                
2. andiko   :Love:  
3. AnneMary   :Love: , prirodnjak u tijeku         
4. molu    :Love:  
5. Ginger  , veljača 2010.   
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9.
10. BHanny  :Love: 
11. točkalica  :Love: 
12. Nene2  :Love: 
13. ninoslava  :Love: 
14. tikica_69  veljača 2010.
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. 
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria   :Love:  , AIH ß28.01.
21. Snješka
22. Rene2
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  travanj 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare
27. Mimek priprema,pozor....sad
28. osijek
29. laky rujan 2010
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1 priprema ,pozor ...

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita


Trudnice:
1. H20 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
2. valentine  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## AnneMary

Evo kako vidite jučer bila na SD za dogovor, danas išli vadit hep. i hiv, molila da bude hitno gotovo i teta veli može u srijedu umjesto u petak.
u ponedjeljak 1. folikulometrija pa ćemo dalje vidit.
važno da nalaze krvi dobijemo do punkije, jer veli doktor da bez toga ne punktiraju!
najgore je to šta 01.02 idem radit pa bi se moglo desit da sa transfera idem radit! :shock: 

ali dobro, ako će uopće doć do transfera, možda to bude dobitna kombinacija!   :Grin:  

ja sam ipak sretna da ne propuštam opet ciklus, jer sve se mislim ako stanem da se  ne bi odužio taj zastoj.

Vidim približio se datum mnogima, pa sretno svima!   :Love:

----------


## mala_aria

Evo Vam se javlja jos jedna mama sa zeljom za jos jednim smotuljkom.

Nas maleni ljepotan stigao je nakon prvog stimuliranog IVF-a i sada ima 19 mjeseci. Uistinu nema nista ljepse od djecjeg osmjeha, zagrljaja, poljubaca,...Uzivamo u svakom danu provedenom s nasim sinom koji nam je u poptunosti promijenio zivote. 

Jos nas ceka 9 smrzlica na VV po koje cemo kad maleni napuni tri godine, ukoliko u meduvremenu ne upali kucna radinost. Zelimo uzivati sto vise u nasem tako dugo iscekivanom andelu, iako je stigao odmah nakon prvog postupka prije toga bilo je bezbroj pokusaja popravka MM-ovog spermiograma prirodnim putem, molitvi i nadanja.

----------


## Dodirko

*mala_aria*   Joj draga moja    :Love:  

To sam čekala!!!!!     :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Mislim... TO da se javiš!  :Smile:

----------


## nela.

Bok trudilice moje.
Evo samo da se javim da u ponedjeljak imam punkciju.
Bila sam na klomifenima i reko mi danas dr L da imam 5 lijepih folikula.
Molim malo vibrica da budu i stanice lijepe  :Love:

----------


## zedra

Nela, za r samo klomifen?? i 5 folikula?? ma bravo!
U kojoj dozi i od kojeg DC?

----------


## nela.

bilo je i 8 gonala još a pila sam od 3 dana.Reko je kao 5 ih je lijepih a ima još nešto i manjih

----------


## mala_aria

Dodirko draga moja prijateljice, najvise sam pratila novosti kod tebe i kod jos nekih meni dragih osoba sa ovog foruma. Znam da i tebe ceka sreca i nadam se da ce ova 2010 za tebe biti dobitna godina tako da i tvojom kucom odjekuje bebosmijeh.
 :D  :D   :Kiss:

----------


## AnneMary

super nela. !
~~~~~~~~~ dane boli!
ja u ponedjeljak imam prvu folikulometriju!

idemo cure po naše bebice!   :D

----------


## Rene2

Molim te da mene prebaciš nal istu želja.
Nemam trenutno živaca za postupke s ovim novim zakonom.

----------


## AnneMary

> Molim te da mene prebaciš nal istu želja.
> Nemam trenutno živaca za postupke s ovim novim zakonom.


vjerujem ti!
da ja nisam upala u ovaj prirodni ciklus i ja bih to isto bila napisala!

ako ovaj ne uspije onda i ja radim pauzu najmanje 3 mjeseca.

----------


## H2O

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve vas koje se borite za drugu bebicu,znam koliko je vaša želja jaka.
Budite uporne i neka vaši prvorođeni vam daju snagu za dalje.
Znam da je zakon grozan,ja sam srećom uspjela..
Nisam ni sanjati mogla koliko ću moju curicu obradovati,njena sreća je neopisiva,toliko se raduje svome bratu ili seki.
Svima vama   :Kiss:

----------


## nela.

Evo cure punkcija prošla pacijent preživio.
Dobili smo 4 stanice a sada dalje Bože pomagaj  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

> Evo cure punkcija prošla pacijent preživio.
> Dobili smo 4 stanice a sada dalje Bože pomagaj


~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre zametke i jednu lijepu bebicu!

----------


## Emma Maria

> Evo cure punkcija prošla pacijent preživio.
> Dobili smo 4 stanice a sada dalje Bože pomagaj


*nela.* - još malo ~~~~~~~  za bebača !  :Love:

----------


## Mimek

> nela. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo cure punkcija prošla pacijent preživio.
> Dobili smo 4 stanice a sada dalje Bože pomagaj 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre zametke i jednu lijepu bebicu!


X~~~~~~~~~~

i ja bi čekala bar dok ne promijene zamrzavanje zametaka, ali ja već ionako kasnim, pa ću zato uspijeti od prve   :Wink:

----------


## ina33

*Nela*, sretno   :Heart:  !

Sretno svima, cure!

----------


## luana30

Nela sretno ti bilo

----------


## klara

nela. sretno!   :Love:

----------


## BHany

Nela, lijep broj stanica za ovaj protokol :D !

Sretno ti bilo, draga    :Heart:  
za super mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

sretno i svima ostalima koji kreću   :Wink:

----------


## molu

> Nela, lijep broj stanica za ovaj protokol :D !
> 
> Sretno ti bilo, draga    
> za super mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> sretno i svima ostalima koji kreću


malo se slepam X

----------


## nela.

cure moje drage hvala vam od   :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

evo da javim da imam dva folikula ! :shock: 

jučer je bio jedan oko 14 mm, a danas su dva takva.
nije nešto rastao, ali sutra štoperica a u petak punkcija!
baš me zanima hoće li biti dvije stanice! :? 

jučer je folikulometriju radila neka mlada dr. pa je očito previdjela jednog.

još mi čudno da su dva!  :Grin:  
ali odmah se više nadam!

----------


## Ginger

samo  da javim da sam od jučer šmrkalica :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

> samo  da javim da sam od jučer šmrkalica


 super!

ja čekam ponedjeljak da vidim jel ima transfera ili ne.
moram na to zaboravit do ponedjeljka! 
 Kako?  :Cekam:

----------


## Emma Maria

Nažalost ništa od naše Vagice  :No: ... A baš smo nekako zabrijali da je to to.
Eto odlučili smo da ne bismo više na AIH... Ići ćemo na IVF negdje tamo u svibnju ...

Svim hrabricama  :Kiss:  , posebno šmrkalici Ginger :Heart: , čekalici neli i hrabrici AnneMary ( naravno da ima transfera i naravno da ne možeš ne misliti na to :wink: ).

----------


## AnneMary

žao mi je Emma Maria! :Sad: 

nadam se da će ivf biti dobitni!  :Love:

----------


## nela.

evo meni od 4 stanica vračen jedva jedan embrij 3. dan

----------


## AnneMary

kako to? šta su ti rekli?

jel bio ICSI ?

~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednog i neka bude vrijedan i raste, raste i do velike bebice!

----------


## Ginger

EmmaMaria  :Love:  sve sam ti već rekla, žao mi je draga moja
neka prvi ivf bude uspješan ~~~~~~~~~~~~

AnneMary joj znam kako je grozno to iščekivanje  :Love:  
evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

nela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je taj jedan i onaj dobitni

cure, nosite vi svoje klince nakon et-a?
moja se nešto opet počela nosati, zubići je muče pa je cendrava
ne znam hoću li imati srca ne dignuti ju kad me polgleda onim velikim okicama  :Sad:

----------


## nela.

nitko mi ništa nije rekao kako od 4 stanice samo jedan embrij
ja se samo nadam da je jedan al vrijedan

----------


## AnneMary

> EmmaMaria  sve sam ti već rekla, žao mi je draga moja
> neka prvi ivf bude uspješan ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> AnneMary joj znam kako je grozno to iščekivanje  
> evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> nela ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je taj jedan i onaj dobitni
> 
> cure, nosite vi svoje klince nakon et-a?
> ...


Elena ima 16 i nešto sitno kila, nisam je odmah dizala, ali nakon tjedan dana jesam, to što veliš bilo mi žao ne dignuti je. a iveć sam osjećala da ne bude ništa bilo taj put.

evo jutros bili na transferu.
isto ne očekujem previše.
kad sam zvala čula sam bilogicu kako nešto govori kao pa neka dođe, pa mislim da nije baš najbolji zametak.

ali ja ću mu pužit priliku i ako bude sreće imat ćemo još jednu malu bebicu.
Daj Bože da ovaj put bude dobitni!

----------


## laky

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


> samo da javim da sam od jučer šmrkalica

----------


## vesnare

Nela držim fige da bude jedan ali vrijedan :Very Happy: 
AnneMary pa ne se sekirati - ne znaš da li je govorila o tebi. Ja ti svakako držim fige :Very Happy: 
Ginger jupiiiiiiiiiii :Very Happy:  samo naprijed
EmmaMaria pa bit će to dobitno ljeto :Love: 

Prijavljujem i ja da je dogovoren postupak na CITO i ako skupim sve papire po novom Zakonu i pretrage, onda sam u ožujku u postupku :Very Happy:  jedva čekam!

----------


## mromi30

evo da se i ja prijavim za trudilice za drugu bebicu.....

mojoj malenoj je tek 5 mjeseci,al odlučili smo da nećemo dugo čekati s obzirom da smo malo teže došli do naše princeze.

dobili smo je prirodnjakom uz pomoć trava i sad smo počeli raditi na drugoj pa što bude,ako nam ne uspije ovaj mjesec probati ćemo 
opet s travama....
svima od srca želim da vaša sunašca što prije dobju braceka ili sekicu,a onima kojima je to već uspjelo od srca ČESTITAM!!!!

----------


## Ginger

laky  :Kiss: 
vesnare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nela. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## H2O

Mromi sjećam se kad si objavila trudnoću,nadam se da vam i ovaj put čaj donese jedan maleni smotuljak.Drago mi je da si već krenula u akciju :Very Happy: 

Vesnare,bravo curo,stigneš ti sve to obaviti do ožujka.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro tvoj Ante dobije društvo.

Ginger,Anne Mary,Nela. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
držim palčeve za uspješne postupke.

Što se tiče nošenja bebača nakon transfera,znam da vam je teško,pogotovo kad su dječica manja.Mojoj curi je skoro 7 godina,razumije zašto je ne mogu nositi(25 kg ima).U ovih zadnjih godina poslije postupaka bi joj rekla da je ne bi smjela nositi,a ona meni-jesi to opet bila u doktora,trudiš se za moju seku... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Sretno svima ~~~~~~!

----------


## Ginger

mromi  :Klap: 

evo moja cista se povlači i nastavljamo s postupkom  :Very Happy: 
samo m nikako ne stiže....

----------


## Ana29

Drage moje trudilice,
od srca čestitam svima prvo na ovoj odluci-da se ponovo trude, onda curama kojima je beta već velika. Malo sam škicnula i nisam baš u toku, ali....osijek, kao mi je žao , ali sam sigurna da ćeš uspjeti u svojoj namjeri, samo hrabro naprijed.


Ja planiram na FET u listopadu 2010. dok pospremim još neke stvari....sin ima 26 mjeseci. Na VV imam još 2 katetera sa po 3 embrija. Jako me je strah višeplodne trudnoće, ali jednostavno idem pa kako Bog da. Na stumulaciju više ne idem definitivno, jer sam jedva izvukla živu glavu. I sin je "smrzlić". Mislim na vas i hrabro u boj.

----------


## osijek

:Zaljubljen: 


> Drage moje trudilice,
> od srca čestitam svima prvo na ovoj odluci-da se ponovo trude, onda curama kojima je beta već velika. Malo sam škicnula i nisam baš u toku, ali....osijek, kao mi je žao , ali sam sigurna da ćeš uspjeti u svojoj namjeri, samo hrabro naprijed.
> 
> 
> Ja planiram na FET u listopadu 2010. dok pospremim još neke stvari....sin ima 26 mjeseci. Na VV imam još 2 katetera sa po 3 embrija. Jako me je strah višeplodne trudnoće, ali jednostavno idem pa kako Bog da. Na stumulaciju više ne idem definitivno, jer sam jedva izvukla živu glavu. I sin je "smrzlić". Mislim na vas i hrabro u boj.


Hvala što misliš na na mene, ne dam se ja samo tako. Ovih dana mi je svekar iznenada preminuo, nitko se nije tome nadao pa me sada malo opet uhvatila sjećanja na moje bebice, ali to je ono što me tjera da probam ponovno i uspijem

----------


## Ginger

Ana  :Love:  želim ti uspješan fet

koke, ja javljam da je m stigla i od sutra sam pikalica :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

> Ana  želim ti uspješan fet
> 
> koke, ja javljam da je m stigla i od sutra sam pikalica


sretno Ginger!

----------


## andream

Cure u klubu, samo da vas sve pozdravim i čestitam na hrabrosti i ne-odustajanju.
Osijek, avatar mi je izmamio suze na oči, mali anđeo ...

----------


## AnneMary

evo da javim  da nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma, dobro ili loše vidjet ćemo za 6 dana.
iskreno mislim da ni ovaj put ništa!

no još se nadamo!

----------


## Emma Maria

*Anne Mary* ma bolje je kad nema simptoma... Ovaj zadnji AIH su me "bombardirali" simptomi sa svih strana, a na kraju ništa... To su valjda utrići radili svoje... 
Bolje je kad nema nikakvih signala, a ono dvije crtice na testiću... 
*Ginger* draga, sve znaš, neka vam je ovaj dobitni i nekako mi se čini da bi carica mogla dobiti bracu  :Cool: 

Ja ću ovaj mjesec na konzultacije i pregled kod dr. R., pa slijedeći mj. škicnuti hormone i pripremiti sve što treba za naš prvi IVF. ..

Svima veeeliki pozdrav i što skoriji prestanak članstva u klubu trudilica !

----------


## mromi30

*ginger* od srca da vam ovaj postupak bude dobitni!!!

*AnneMary* ja u prvoj trudnoći ama baš nikakvih simptoma nisam imala i koliko me sjećanje služi većina cura koje su ovdje ostale trudne,tako da vjerujem da ti nesimptomi budu početak jedne školske trudnoće  :Kiss: .

*osijek* ne mogu se tebi prestat divit na tolikoj snazi i hrabrosti kad vidim kroz što si sve prošla,ti nam svima trebaš biti primjer da kad je najteže da ne posustajemo..a osoba poput tebe zaslužuje najveću sreću ovog svijeta i ja ti je od srca želim i duboko vjerujem da će ti se veoma brzo široko osmjehnuti...i moja iskrena sućut! 

*H2O*  :Kiss: 

*Emma Maria* samo naprijed draga~~~~~~~~~~za što skoriji početak postupka i veliku pozitivu nakon njega!

----------


## Ginger

osijek  :Love:  tek sad sam vidjela slikicu malog anđela i još sam tužnija  :Crying or Very sad: 
drži nam se

Ann Mary ni ja u dobitnom postupku nisam imala simptoma
el evo ti malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Emma Maria  :Kiss:  i  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj prvi ivf
a možda se dogodi i čudo dok čekaš ivf  :Yes: 

H20  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

mromi a kakve ste to čajeve pili?

----------


## enya22

*Ginger* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*andream* OT predivan avatar! 
*osijek*  :Love:  Iskrena sucut zbog gubitka svekra. Nadam se da ce ti se od sada nadalje dogadati samo lijepe stvari! 
*AnneMary* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Ana29* zar maleni vec ima 26 mjeseci? Kako vrijeme leti! Sjecam se kad si ostala T.
~~~~~~~~~~ za drugu srecicu

Svima nam ovdje saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nasa djecica dobiju drustvo sto prije!

----------


## H2O

Ginger,Mromi je pila čajeve od neke tete iz BIH.Ne znam koliko dugo ih je pila,ali mislim da je relativno brzo ostala prirodno trudna...
Svima vam šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## katka22

I ja bi se prijavila na vašu listu. Imam sina 4 god. iz ICSI, uspjelo od prve. Da se ne prepisujem, pod nazivom - prestrašno iskustvo - možete pročitat što mi se desilo prije tjedan dana u mom prvom, toliko čekanom transferu mojih beba koje su me čekale na VV.
Ali, nadam se da ću nakon svega, ubrzo skupit snage za dalje, jer svejedno , bez obzira što se sad desilo - svi troje želimo još jednu bebu...
svima puno sreće...

----------


## mromi30

*H20 * za ogovor koji sam ja trebala napisati,nisam  bila ovih dana u mogućnosti!
*Ginger* draga H20 ti ja sve rekla,nakon dva mjeseca sam ostala trudna s tim čajevima....pisala sam ja o njima opširnije na ovom podforumu kad sam ostala trudna i podijelila brojeve tel. od dotične tete al mi nitko nije javio da li je uspjelo,ja se od srca nadam da jest...

----------


## Ginger

hvala mromi, želim ti brzi uspjeh!
kod nas je u pitanju muški faktor pa mislim da nije to za nas
inače volim probati sve

----------


## aha33

Evo i ja da se prijavim... Imamo cerkicu iz prvog IVF-a (a druge stimulacije... na prvu nisam reagovala ) i posle dve godine smo pokusali opet - neuspesno ( to je bilo pre 3 meseca) i sad cekamo neki zgodan ciklus da ga stimuliramo, pa opet da probamo... Svima puno srece!!!!!

----------


## AnneMary

vidim ja da moram ažurirat listu, ali čekam da vidim šta će bit kod mene pa da ne radim dvaput!  :Grin:

----------


## nela.

Evo cure moke ja danas izvadila betu i sad čeeekanjee
rezultati oko 17h :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zedra

nela.~~~~~~~~~~~a betu do neba!!

----------


## andream

nela, ~~~~~~~~~~ da nas obraduješ danas.

----------


## mromi30

*nela.*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velliku pozitivu danas,
da nas sve razveseliš  :Kiss:  u 17h!

*Ginger* od mog muža rođak je imao problema i ostali su trudni s tom terapijom nakon mjesec dana korištenja...,al sad sve je to individualno,
jer znam također i par parova koji su također koristitli pa im nije uspjelo....
mi smo probali i bili jedni od onih sretnika kojima je uspjelo,premda sam ja strašno bila skeeptična od samog starta ne samo prema toj terapiji nego i prema travama uopće...i eto hvala Bogu na kraju dobili našu malu princezu.

----------


## Lili75

Draga *Nela* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Ginger*,sretno!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za naše bebice koje na nas čekaju.

----------


## AnneMary

> Evo cure moke ja danas izvadila betu i sad čeeekanjee
> rezultati oko 17h



a nisi radila test?

nadam se da će biti lijepa i velika beta.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velik broj i da brzo prođe vrijeme.

----------


## nela.

Rekla sam da ga više neću radit
Hvala vam cure na podršci

----------


## BHany

nela  :Heart:

----------


## molu

*nela za velku brojku*

----------


## aha33

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milivoj73

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu nela!!!!!!!

----------


## enya22

*nela.* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :Heart:

----------


## Elli

cao svim trudilicama ... ja sam vam jedna stara forumasica sa potpomognute...kazem stara jer sam 2006 krenula na potpomognutu, i 2007 od 6 ivf-a ostala trudna...tesko je bilo ali se isplatilo...posle 12 godina braka rodila sam prekrasnu cerkicu zdravu i zivu, koja sad ima nepune 2 ipo godine...danas sam normalno trebala dobiti M...ona nije dosla. ali se zato test pokazao pozitivan..nemogu da vjerujem da se to meni desava...morala sam ovo s vama podjeliti, jer vi to zasluzujete...zato ne gubite nadu nikad ali bas nikad... cuda se dogadjaju bas kada se najmanje nadamo..pozdrav svima i da na sto kraci i laksi nacin stignete do svojih  :Saint:

----------


## zedra

Elli, cestitam!!!
I hvala na ovoj prici!!

----------


## nela.

evo curke moja beta 0,0
Dajte mi molim vas recite dal ima koja kakav dobar savjet što bi muž mogo koristit
jer su njegovi momčići dosta loši
jer ovako više mi nema smisla da hodam gore
Hvala unaprjed

----------


## molu

joj nela jako mi je zao
 :Sad: 
malo nize na pdf imas temu kako ste popravili spermiograme. Sigurno ces naci korisnih savjeta
 drzi se  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## mromi30

nela. draga jako mi je žao  :Sad:  ,drži se,ne gubi nadu i ja vjerujem da će drugi put biti i dobitni,možda i u kućnoj radinosti,vjeruj čuda se događaju....

Elli  :Kiss:  tvoja nam priča daje nadu za dalje i od srca čestitam draga,nek do kraja bude uredno i školski  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Elli, čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Ginger

nela  :Love:  jako mi je žao
a za spermiogram ti je molu već rekla- ima niže tema i puno savjeta, za svakog funkcionira nešto drugo

elli :Very Happy: prekrasno i čestitam od srca!

mromi hvala na odgovoru, sad smo u postupku i naravno da se nadam uspejehu
a poslije ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## AnneMary

evo došla sam s posla, i nadala se lijepim vjestima!
nela. jako mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## BHany

nela, jako mi je žao :Love: 
što se tiče popravljanja spermiograma, ne bih htjela biti negativna cure, samo vam prenijeti moje iskustvo...

mi smo, kad smo krenuli nakon Hane, iskušali sve moguće prijedloge za poboljšanje spermiograma s ovog foruma i iz drugih izvora. ostavili smo tolike količine novaca u apotekama, biljnim apotekama i sl...nadajući se ne noormospermiji nego tome da imamo nekoliko kvalitenih spermija za oplodnju - barem onoliko koliko sam ja dobijala js u punoj stimulaciji.
uz sve to (a to sam baš prije nekoliko dana 100% potvrdila pregledavajući s dr.L.sve naše nalaze spermiograma) - spermiogram se generalno gledano nije popravio, odnosno ako ćemo točno - on je varirao neovisno o uzimanju bilo kakvih preparata. to otprilike znači da u jednom od postupaka kad smo uzimali svu silu preparata, nalaz je bio lošije nego iti jedan puta u zadnje tri godine, dok za drugi postupak za koji se nismo pripremali preparatima - nalaz je, za naše uvjete bio čist pristojan

žao mi je ako sam te razočarala nela, ja sam isto željela pokušati i vjerovala sam u svoje vrijeme da će nam to pomoći i vjerojatno me nitko ne bi mogao u tome razuvjeriti...dok nisam na rezultatima shvatila da sam za te novce (koje sam dala kroz tri godine) vjerojatno mogla skupiti za jedan postupak u mariboru da sam ih na mjesečnoj bazi stavljala na stranu, a sad tih novaca nema, a nema niti rezultata popravljanja spermiograma.

 :Love:

----------


## aha33

Elli, čestitam !!! 
nela  :Kiss:

----------


## nela.

Ma draga BHany zašto bi me razočarala pa ja si sve mislim da ima kakav lijek za bolju pokretljivost da 
bi nam i sami doktori onda gore valjda nešto preporučili za koristit. 
Al što duže to imam manju nadu da bi moglo uspjet i mislim da ću ipak odustat od svega i molit Boga  
za zdravlje mog   već sad ne tako malog anđela kojeg imam.
Jer sve si mislim ipak je taj svaki ubod kad se vrši punkcija rana i sve se bojim za svoje zdravlje

----------


## BHany

mislim da se nakon svakog postupka, pogotovo mi, maratonke, suočavamo s tim pitanjem...možda više neće uspjeti...mislim da se sa svakim neuspjelim postupkom i svakom godinom više,  nada smanjuje
mi se dodatno suoočavamo s pitanjem, imamo li uopće pravo nadati se/moliti za drugo dijete kad smo imali tu privilegiju jednom uspjeti i imati danas svoje dijete, pitamo se hoćemo li biti 'kažnjene' za takvu bahatost i sebičnost, pitamo se (jer moj je dojam da se svi strahovi višestruko materijaliziraju i povećavaju kada posatnemo majke) hoće li naše dijete zbog ovoga imati bolesnu majku ili ju ranije izgubiti i imamo li mi tu pravo odlučivati o tome, sada kada imamo dijete...mislim da su sve to naši strahovi...veliki su
a posebno je sve  to izraženo nakon tko zna koje po redu negativne bete

no treba pričekati jedan odmak od toga i onda doista vidjeti jesmo li za odustanak ili nismo
ja sam recimo nakon svakog postupka osim ovog zadnjeg koji mi jedini nije bio traumatičan - psihički ili fizički i/ilizdravstveno - rekla da neću više upravo iz navedenih i još nekih razloga (kod mene je recimo bio jako izražen i osjećaj krivnje prema kćeri zbog toga što je zapostavljena ili odvojena od mene u tom periodu - no jednaki osjećaj krivnje i tuge imam i svaki put kad govori s čežnjom i željom o bratu ili sestri - jučer mi je npr.rekla da nema veze koliko će ona biti godina, samo neka ja rodim brata ili sestru pa makar ona imala 14 ili 16 godina). no na kraju bih uvijek našla opravdanje da pođem još jednom, i još jednom, i još jednom... :Undecided: 
no ako nakon nekog vremena preostane naša odluka da ne idemo dalje, onda je to ona prava i treba je prihvatiti
zato, pusti neka se ohladi bol
a kako god na kraju odlučila, odustati ili nastaviti - mi ćemo ti ovdje pružiti punu podršku :Love:

----------


## prima

samo da vas pozdravim  :Smile:   i službeno se prijavim.
upravo sam se vratila od ginića sa uputnicama, da malo prekontroliram situaciju i uskoro startamo opet.

----------


## barbi26

> evo curke moja beta 0,0
> Dajte mi molim vas recite dal ima koja kakav dobar savjet što bi muž mogo koristit
> jer su njegovi momčići dosta loši
> jer ovako više mi nema smisla da hodam gore
> Hvala unaprjed


ej draga moj m. ti je pio neki čaj od gospodina iz solina. košta 100 kn. spermiogram mu se popravio do normalnog, a krvna slika mu je bila savršena (inače su mu enzimi jetre bili povišeni). pio ga je dva mj prije postupka. i bio mu je jako fin.
uz njega je pio i vitamin E

----------


## Ordep

barbi 26 mene zanima taj čaj pa ako mi možeš poslat na pp , puno bi mi značilo i zanima me koja mu je bila diagnoza i koliko ga je dugo pio da mu se spermiogram normalizirao?

----------


## nela.

BHany ti ko da si studirala kod dr L 
Baš znaš reći prave riječi u pravo vrijeme i dignut čovjeka kad mu je to najpotrebnije
 :Kiss:

----------


## kik@

> barbi 26 mene zanima taj čaj pa ako mi možeš poslat na pp , puno bi mi značilo i zanima me koja mu je bila diagnoza i koliko ga je dugo pio da mu se spermiogram normalizirao?


barbi mene isto zanima kakav je to čaj,pa ako mozes javi nam :Smile:

----------


## edinas

I mene zanima taj caj.  AKo moze na pp? Hvala

----------


## BHany

> BHany ti ko da si studirala kod dr L 
> Baš znaš reći prave riječi u pravo vrijeme i dignut čovjeka kad mu je to najpotrebnije


ma jok nela, to valjda dođe nakon 10 godina boravka na onim hodnicima

drži mi se

----------


## AnneMary

evo jutros sam radila test, 12. dpt i naravno jedan veliki minus.
ne mogu reć da se nisam razočarala, ali nekako sam znala da opet ništa neće bit.

sad ćemo odmorit 2 mjeseca, pa ćemo možda probat opet stimulaciju.

----------


## mromi30

AnneMary žao mi je draga  :Sad: ,drži se i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se za vrijeme dvomjesečne pauze dogodi kućna radinost  :Wink:

----------


## valentine

AnneMary, baš mi je žao. :Love:

----------


## BHany

AnnMary :Love:

----------


## vesnare

:Love: Nela drži se draga. Skupi snage i nemoj odustati :Heart: 

BHany sve što si napisala su i moji strahovi i nade :Yes:

----------


## nela.

AnneMary :Love:

----------


## molu

AnneMary :Sad:  :Heart:

----------


## H2O

:Love: Anne Mary,Nela 

MM je pio jednu dozu čaja od M.K. iz Solina.Spermiogram je bio malo samo bolji,ali ne dovoljno.Mislim da smo trebali ponoviti čaj,kao što je taj gospodin savjetovao,ali eto nismo.Znam da se na veliko pričalo o tome čaju,dosta muževa ga je pilo i spermiogram je bio bolji.Znam da je M od Lilli se spermiogram super popravio i već za dva mjeseca su imali poz. test.Uz čaj je pio i bioastin,mislim 4 * dnevno. I sam bioastin je super stvar ali obavezno 4* dnevno da se pije.

----------


## Ordep

a draga h2o a bi li nam ti poslala na pp broj od tog čovjeka iz solina, pleasee

----------


## Ordep

:Love: Anne Mary,Nela

----------


## andream

hmmm... a propo Bioastina, MM ga je pio, moj MPOvac je lagano prasnuo u smijeh kad sam ga spomenula i još gledali nakon toga spermiogram... bio je čak i lošiji nakon "terapije" Bioastinom...
ali svatko od nas ionako ima svoju priču, jedinstvenu samu po sebi i ono što je za nekoga manje uspješno za drugoga može biti - zgoditak.

----------


## H2O

*Andream*,naravno,ako je nakome pomogao,ne mora značiti da će pomoći svakome.Što se tiče svega,čajeva,vitamina i dr. Kad bi nam barem svima ti vitaminčeki pomogli ne bi išle iz postupka u postupak. Ali dok čekamo na postupak zašto ne bi probali nešto,ne vjerujem da će nam odmoći.Na kraju možemo barem reći da smo pokušali.

*Ordep* imaš pp.Ako još kome treba broj od gospodina iz Solina,samo recite.

Svima želim puno sreće,bilo u prirodnim pokušajima ili u postupcima   :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

Tek sam sad pročitala za AnnMary, ali se ne sjećam koji su ti dan vratili malce. Je li bilo prerano za test? Hoćeš vaditi betu i je li stigla vještica?
Ako je ipak minus drži se :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

> Tek sam sad pročitala za AnnMary, ali se ne sjećam koji su ti dan vratili malce. Je li bilo prerano za test? Hoćeš vaditi betu i je li stigla vještica?
> Ako je ipak minus drži se



treći dan vraćn zametak.
budem ujutro ponovila test za konačnu presudu!

----------


## AnneMary

ispravak!
upravo se pokazalo crveno, tako da neću trošit test.
trebat će mi sljedeć put da pokaže plusić!

----------


## mromi30

> ispravak!
> upravo se pokazalo crveno, tako da neću trošit test.
> trebat će mi sljedeć put da pokaže plusić!



samo hrabro dalje,sviđa mi se ovaj pozitivan stav  :Kiss:

----------


## Lili75

> Anne Mary,Nela 
> 
> MM je pio jednu dozu čaja od M.K. iz Solina.Spermiogram je bio malo samo bolji,ali ne dovoljno.Mislim da smo trebali ponoviti čaj,kao što je taj gospodin savjetovao,ali eto nismo.Znam da se na veliko pričalo o tome čaju,dosta muževa ga je pilo i spermiogram je bio bolji.Znam da je M od Lilli se spermiogram super popravio i već za dva mjeseca su imali poz. test.Uz čaj je pio i bioastin,mislim 4 * dnevno. I sam bioastin je super stvar ali obavezno 4* dnevno da se pije.


Evo da potvrdim našu *H2O,* istina je, nama je čaj od g. Mije iz solina u kombinaciji s Bioastinom toliko popravio spermiogram da sam odmah u 2.ciklusu ostala trudna. Znam da MPO-vci ne vjeruju u alternativnu medicinu, i prirodne preparate ali ja znam da itekako pomažu,pomogli su nama i mnogima drugima. Kvaka je da se bioastin treba piti 4xdnevno a ne jednom ili dvaput,to nije dovoljno.
ako hoćete mogu potražit na starim postovima priej začeća točne brojke koliko nam se popravio spermiogram i kad i kako smo točno pili čaj i bioastin,dijagnoza je bila asthenoterato.
sretno svima!

Curke, *nela*, *AnnMary* jako mi je žao, samo naprijed, vaše vas bebice čekaju!

----------


## molu

AnneMary draga  :Sad:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

AnneMary evo i ovdje jedan :Love: 

dogovorena punkcija u srijedu navečer, samo me strah da svi ne popucaju, jer mi se pojavila sukrvica kao i inače kod ovulacije...

----------


## osijek

može meni na pp čika travar

----------


## Emma Maria

*AnneMary i nela * MM i ja uvijek kažemo da nam treba malo dulje nego našim frendovima za doći do bebača, jer kad ih napravimo onda su savršeni ( jedno već je, a drugo će biti ), tako da jednostavno negdje čeka vaše malo savršenstvo da dođete po njega.
*Ginger* što drugo nego  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mromi30

*Ginger* draga puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu punkciju!

----------


## molu

> *Ginger* draga puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješnu punkciju!


*X
*

----------


## Ordep

mi danas idemo po čaj...pa ćemo viditi...
osjek imaš pp :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

:Kiss:  svima

----------


## katka22

ja se hrabro prijavljujem na vašu listu, mada ne mislimo nekoliko m,jeseci s konkretnim postupcima...

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko  *1/0*
3. AnneMary *2/0*
4. molu *                                      1/0*
5. Ginger  , veljača 2010.   
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *1/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69  veljača 2010. ß 05.03.
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*
21. Snješka
22.mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  travanj 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnareožujak 2010
27. Mimek priprema,pozor....sad
28. osijek
29. laky rujan 2010
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1 priprema ,pozor .
32. prima
33. aha33

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2


Trudnice:
1. H20  :Very Happy: 
2. valentine  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

evo napokon nova lista!
nove sam ubacila na prazna mjesta na listi.
nažalost više ne mogu stavljat smajliće kod negativne bete, pa sam to zamislila u brojevima.
dakle 1/0 znači jedan pokušaj IVF (Aih) / neg. beta.
nadam se da ćete se snaći.

~~~~~~~ za tikicu_69 i Ginger, da uskoro budu na listi trudnica.

i svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!

----------


## Ordep

:No: a ja?i ja već imam jaku želju za još jednim malenim smotuljkom

----------


## AnneMary

> a ja?i ja već imam jaku želju za još jednim malenim smotuljkom


sorry!
nekako kad vidim datum rođenja tvog malca odmah te preskačem!
stavim te na listu sljedeći put!

----------


## tikica_69

Moje dve male mrve u busi, beta je 05.03. Ovaj puta sam odlucila da ce moji decki sigurno dobiti seku  :Grin:

----------


## BHany

ako ne računaš otkad si otvorila topic već od trenutka kada smo krenuli po drugo dijete, moj ljubičasti broj pokraj nicka je 5/0  :Grin: 

za seku~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

> ako ne računaš otkad si otvorila topic već od trenutka kada smo krenuli po drugo dijete, moj ljubičasti broj pokraj nicka je 5/0 
> 
> za seku~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ja računam od topica jer od prije ne znam.
ali sljedeći put stavim kod tebe 5/0.

ako i drugi žele da to napravim slobodno napišite pa ću korigirat na listi.

----------


## AnneMary

> Moje dve male mrve u busi, beta je 05.03. Ovaj puta sam odlucila da ce moji decki sigurno dobiti seku


već sam te preduhitrila!

sretno!

----------


## mromi30

*tikica69* punnno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dvije mrvice da ostanu kod mamice
 i da budete jedna veeeelika sretna family..... ja vjerujem da se ovaj put trud mora isplatiti,jer tolika upornost se mora nagraditi  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

prijavljujem transfer u ponedjeljak  :Very Happy: 

tikica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za seku

----------


## mromi30

*Ginger*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer :-d

----------


## molu

Ginger ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica_69

ginger, veselim se skupa s tobom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## H2O

Ginger, Tikica puno sreće vam želim
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Emma Maria

Ginger i tikica69 od :Heart:  puno ~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

bila sam na konzultaciji kod dr R pa kako sad stvari stoje
ostaje svibanj za naš IVF. Nije mi niti sugerirao dalje aih ( obzirom da je valjda
kod mene sve OK, a zadnji spermiogram MM je na granici normo i astheno što 
ne bi trebao biti neki problem...) , i bolje jer nemam više volje za aih...
pusa svima!

----------


## nevenera

nema ni mene na listi. nešto radimo na pretragama i uskoro krećemo - trudilica za drugu bebu.

----------


## aha33

tikice
ginger
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a kod mene bi trebalo da stoji 1/0

----------


## Ginger

evo, drage moje, ja sam PUPO i čekalica bete 05.03.  :Smile: 
vraćene 2 krasne blastice
dr. i biolog su zadovoljni, pa smo i mi!

hvala na vam na vibrama i evi malo za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

Ginger držim fige i navijam za 05.03.

----------


## Mimek

moji priprema, pozor, sad došli...

sutra idem na dogovor, pa javim u šta će se pretvoriti priprema, pozor....

a tikica ti si za mene već trudna

----------


## aha33

e pa eto.... juce mi javili da imamo stretokoke i sad moramo da pijemo ( i mm i ja) eritromicin 3*1 od 500mg 8 dana... oboje smo alergicni na penicilin... a streptokoke se teskooooooo  lece. moja koleginica ih je tamanila 2 godine, raznim antibioticima i NISTA. kaze mi dr. da nije to presudno za IVF, ali bilo bi mi lakse da ih nemam... htela sam od sledeceg ciklusa na stimulaciju ukoliko FSH bude ok (kratki protokol) ali sad sam totalno u zbunju... bedak..  :Sad:

----------


## Mimek

evo kad bude update liste ja krenula u postupak...

----------


## H2O

Tikica,Ginger ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vi ste naše PUPO

Cure koje ste u akciji i koje ste u iščekivanju akcije puno sreće želim 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

> ej draga moj m. ti je pio neki čaj od gospodina iz solina. košta 100 kn. spermiogram mu se popravio do normalnog, a krvna slika mu je bila savršena (inače su mu enzimi jetre bili povišeni). pio ga je dva mj prije postupka. i bio mu je jako fin.
> uz njega je pio i vitamin E


mm pio isti caj, apsolutno nikakav pomak, nista....
a nacin na koji taj covjek predaje caj je prestrasan... osjecala sam se ko svercer droge... uzas.
travar rade marusic, jako poznati travar iz mostara, je PUNO bolji. ako ne nista ne taji sastojke i ne ponasa se ko lopov.

----------


## barbi26

ja se ispričavam na nejavljanju, vjerujem da su cure već dobile brojeve tel., ako niu neka mi pp-aju.
mm je imao dijagnozu oligoastenoterato, nije uopće bila obećavajuća, a uspjeli u prvom ivf-u kod dr. r.

----------


## dorica

:Yes: I imam jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom
ali eto morat ću se strpiti još neko vrijeme jer mi ciconja trenutno ne da ali bilo bi lijepo vidjeti se na listi  :Grin: 

a što se tiče ovog čaja od travara iz Solina i ja sam ga nabavila ali na kraju ga mm nije htio piti jer smo se opekli kod Tešića i tako je to meni duuugo stajalo dok ga nije moja mama uzela i pila ...njoj je bio fin  :Laughing:  a i imala je nešto malo problema s jetrom

----------


## vesnare

Dorica - ja sam išla dok je A. još sisao i nisam htjela radi toga prekinuti dojenje i sanjala sam o tandemu...
Mislim da moji neuspjesi (2 puta FET) nisu vezani za dojenje, nego su mi blastice jednom bile fragmentirane, a jednom je bio blighted ovum.

Prijavljujem se na listu - danas prvi dan m. i počinjem od sutra sa femarom - klinika CITO

----------


## andiko

:Grin: Cure...ja napravila već 5 testova i svi pozitivni. Vadim betu u srijedu. Izgleda da sam T

----------


## pirica

> Cure...ja napravila već 5 testova i svi pozitivni. Vadim betu u srijedu. Izgleda da sam T


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa čestitam draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## enya22

> Cure...ja napravila već 5 testova i svi pozitivni. Vadim betu u srijedu. Izgleda da sam T


Ajmeeeee, cestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## andiko

hm... nekak sam skroz cool. Čekam betu...samo ona zna  :Smile:  Bio je klomifenski IVF. 5 folikula, 3js, 3 oplođene i vraćene.... 
Niš, čekam srijedu  :Cekam:

----------


## ivica_k

čekamo i mi s tobom, i skakućemo zbog plusića :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Superman

Ajmeeeee,* andikoooooo*,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

andiko  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jeeeeee!

----------


## Ordep

andiko čestitam :Smile:

----------


## andream

andiko, i ja čestitam i nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve tvojim stopama !

----------


## rozalija

> Cure...ja napravila već 5 testova i svi pozitivni. Vadim betu u srijedu. Izgleda da sam T


Ajmeeeee bravo draga za + na testićima, beta će biti jedna lijepa brojka. Čestitam od srca.

----------


## pirica

> hm... nekak sam skroz cool. Čekam betu...samo ona zna  Bio je klomifenski IVF. 5 folikula, 3js, 3 oplođene i vraćene.... 
> Niš, čekam srijedu


ja navijam za dupliće :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Andiko, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Lidali

Čestitam!!!!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## dorica

*Andiko* čestitam 
ma to su duplići  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

juuupi!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitam!

jedva čekam staviti te na listu! :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

andiko, draga  :Kiss: 

ma znaš koiko se veselim s tobom :Very Happy: 

to je tako dobra vijest :Very Happy: 

očekujem veliku, lijepu betu u srijedu :Yes:

----------


## vesnare

Andiko čestitam od srca :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: 
jedva čekam srijedu i visoku betu

----------


## nevena

andiko cestitam od srca. jesi li ti kod dr. L na VV-u

----------


## Mimek

Andiko  :Very Happy:  kakva predivna vijest !!!

----------


## valentine

O, pa ovo je prekrasno :Very Happy: 

Čestitke Andiko, od  :Heart:

----------


## Nene2

:Heart:  andiko, predivna vijest!

----------


## Ginger

ajme andiko  :Very Happy:  predivno! čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## mromi30

ajme* ČESTITAM* od srca!!!!!!

----------


## osijek

Andiko čestitam i nek bude uredna trudnoća  :Klap: !

----------


## andiko

Hvala Vam cure od srca...Baš je lijepo kad toliko ljudi navija :Smile: ))

Da, kod dr. L sam.... 

A što se tiče mirovanja....Mali mi je bio bolestan cijelo vrijeme (razbolio se 1. DPT). Nije išao u vrtić cijelo vrijeme. Crijevna viroza. Nosila sam ga cijelo vrijeme. Nisam sjela 5 minuta. Jedan dan sam čak zaboravila utrogestane stavit...Sjetila se u 11 navečer... Pokupila od malog crijevnu virozu...ma sve u svemu - Katastrofa!! Ako se ovo primilo....i još je trasfer bio 2. dana (to mi nikad prije nije bilo).

Tak da se ne bedirate ako ne uspijete mirovati.... Izgleda kad hoće, hoće...kad neće, možeš se slikat!


nevena - da, kod dr. L


javim se sutra oko pol 2 s rezultatom :Smile: 

Pusa svima!

----------


## rikikiki

Moj maleni smotuljak nema niti mjesec dana, a ja već ovdje :Cool: . Ja bih na listu onih koje bi željele još koju bebicu ... ali morat ćemo ipak još malo pričekati!

Andiko, čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Rene2

Andiko, čestitam od srca!

----------


## sweety

*Andiko* prekrasno! :Very Happy: 

Čestitam!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kik@

*Andiko* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aha33

Prelepa vest... cestitam

----------


## nevena

Andiko navijam za lijepu brojkicu danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andiko

Beta je 540  :Saint:

----------


## amel

Andiko čestitke od srca  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## pirica

> Beta je 540


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitke

----------


## rikikiki

> Beta je 540


Jeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam ..... stiže braco ili seka  :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

andiko, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Andiko, predivna vijest, nismo ni sumnjali  :Smile:  Čestitam još jednom!

----------


## Lili75

bravo *andiko*,

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## BHany

andiko :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## molu

*andiko* draga cestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

andiko  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

----------


## Nene2

:Very Happy:  super vijest, čestitam andiko, nek se i ova naša lista počne lijepo puniti! :Heart:

----------


## enya22

*andiko* cestitam i ovdje!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Bas sam vesela zbog tebe! Mali D. ce dobiti drustvo! :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

cestitam andiko  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1  ß540*
3. AnneMary *2/0*
4. molu *                                      1/0*
5. Ginger *1/0*
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *5/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69  veljača 2010. ß 05.03.
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22.mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  travanj 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare u postupku
27. Mimeku postupku
28. osijek
29. laky rujan 2010
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1 priprema ,pozor .
32. prima
33. aha33 *1/0*
34.nevenera

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17.Ordep
18. dorica


Trudnice:
1. H20  :Very Happy: 
2. valentine  :Very Happy: 
3. andiko  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

Andiko bravo za prekrasnu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

eto, i službeno je 1/0 
biokemijska...

----------


## uporna

*andiko * čestitam od srcai želim ti urednu trudnoću.

*Ginger*  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

Ginger žao m je!  :Love:

----------


## Emma Maria

*Ginger* draga, imaš veeliku pusu i tu sam za sve što ti treba, to znaš.



*Andiko*, iskrene čestitke !

----------


## Mimek

Ginger  :Love:

----------


## kik@

*Ginger-*

----------


## molu

Ginger draga i ovdje  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Zeljka33

*andiko* čestitam! :Klap: 
*rikikiki* malecka ti je predivna...čestitam!  :Smile: 
*ginger 
*

----------


## fjora

Andiko, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

ginger :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

Andiko   :Bouncing:  :Very Happy:  :Saint:  i bravo za dr. L.

----------


## nela.

ginger žao mi je

----------


## mromi30

*Ginger* draga jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## aha33

prijavljujem da sam od danas u postupku -prva boca (jutarnja) je primljena... 2gonala 1 menopur dnevno, pa da vidimo da li ce se neka jajna celijica probudit, oploditi, deliti, deliti......primiti...

----------


## andiko

Ginger - baš mi je žao  :Love: 

Moja beta danas 1186. Tako da je sve ok... Uzv sljedeći tjedan, pa dalje..
Hvala Vam svima na čestitkama i želim i Vama što prije uspjeh i bebeke  :Saint:

----------


## ina33

Andiko, super  :Smile: !!!

----------


## goa

*Andiko*,beta je vrhunska  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam i tebi i tm!

*Ginger,*

----------


## vesnare

Andiko prekrasno - jedva čekam :Heart:

----------


## odra

Samo da prijavim želju - ogromnu, već dulje vrijeme, ali nikako ne mogu smoći snage ponovo ići u postupak. A. se svako veče moli "da dobijemo bracu ili seku. Ili oboje." , a ja se grizem jer me ni to dovoljno ne potakne da napravim taj prvi korak... a onda još i taj grozni zakon koji je dodatno zakomplicirao sve! Drage žene, kad vas čitam, sramim se... ali i počinjem razmišljati konkretnije... na žalost, godine idu, nema se puno vremena za razmišljanje, nego treba djelovati!
Čestitam svim  trudnicama s ovog topica, a i svim ostalima na hrabrosti!

----------


## BHany

andiko :Heart: 

ginger  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

> Samo da prijavim želju - ogromnu, već dulje vrijeme, ali nikako ne mogu smoći snage ponovo ići u postupak. A. se svako veče moli "da dobijemo bracu ili seku. Ili oboje." , a ja se grizem jer me ni to dovoljno ne potakne da napravim taj prvi korak... a onda još i taj grozni zakon koji je dodatno zakomplicirao sve! Drage žene, kad vas čitam, sramim se... ali i počinjem razmišljati konkretnije... na žalost, godine idu, nema se puno vremena za razmišljanje, nego treba djelovati!
> Čestitam svim  trudnicama s ovog topica, a i svim ostalima na hrabrosti!


odra ti si jedna od mojih prvih suborki koje su mi davale snagu, i veselila sam se jako tvojoj trudnoći , a sad bih rado i drugoj, zato samo naprijed.
ako ne probaš nećeš znat!
a uvijek možeš reći dosta!
sretno! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## odra

AnneMary, :Heart: 

Dat ću si još malo vremena s alternativnim metodama, iako - kod mene se čudo očito ne želi dogoditi (već je dosta vremena prošlo...). I iskontrolirat ću prolaktin, možda bi samo terapija bromergonom pomogla. Ipak ću bar koji koračić napraviti, ovaj topic je zaslužan!

----------


## Mimek

odra tako sam i ja sramežljivo... prvo papa, pa brisevi, pa hormoni... pa kad sve već imam i tako to polako krene... 

evo danas punktirali tri j.s., a u ponedjeljak transfer... a za dva tjedna ovdje će biti hopsanja zbog moje bete  :Very Happy: 

zato curo go for it  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Andiko, bravo, čestitam još jednom :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

odra samo naprijed :Very Happy:

----------


## jadro

odra, kako je krasan dečko  :Heart: 

mimek, super, super pozitivan stav  :Klap:

----------


## kikica

Andiko čestitam :Heart: 
Mi odlozili FET u dogovoru sa dr. A dok prestanem dojiti. Plan je šesti mjesec ili deveti
Svim curama puno sreće :Love:

----------


## vesnare

Mimek držim fige danas. 
Naravno da ćemo hopsati za tvoju betu :Wink:

----------


## Mimek

evo vraćeni blizanci, a betu vadimo 24.03. (samo za update liste)

svim trudilicama da postanu uskoro trudnice  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

Mimek šaljem i ovdje vibrice
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## karlita

evo i mene prijavljujem se na listu za drugu bebicu postupak dogovoren za 4 mjesec sa dr.L 
1 bebica također IVF na VV 2008

----------


## vesnare

Da i ovdje prijavim da su mi danas vraćena tri embrija 3. dan i sad preostaje samo čekanje nekih 14 dana.

----------


## ina33

Sretno ~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## rozalija

Sretno draga!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mimek

najdužih 14. dana... ja još sitno 11 to go

----------


## Nene2

Svim čekalicama sretno!

----------


## valentine

Vesnare, Mimek i Karlita - sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## nela.

Vesnare nek ti je sa srećom   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Mimek, vesnare ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540*
3. AnneMary *2/0*
4. molu *                                      1/0*
5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *5/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69  :Love: 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1  veljača 2010
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22.mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  travanj 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare u postupku ß 26.03
27. Mimeku postupku ß 24.03
28. osijek
29. laky rujan 2010
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1lipanj ili rujan 2010
32. prima
33. aha33 *1/0* u postupku
34.nevenera
35. karlita travanj 2010.

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17.Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra


Trudnice:
1. H20  :Very Happy: 
2. valentine  :Very Happy: 
3. andiko  :Very Happy: 
4. Ginger  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

evo tek sad sam skužila događanja oko gingerine bete i to jednostavno zahtjeva hitni update liste.
ja malo odmaram i od foruma, pa nisma bila u toku.

samo fali mi još hrpa smajlija, jer mogu stavit samo 5 komada!  :Mad: 

sretno svima koje čekate betu!

sretna sma šta imamo već 4 trudnice, jer će četvero djece dobit bracu ili seku!
juuupi!

----------


## barbi26

Ginger čestitam!

----------


## Ginger

hvala cure  :Kiss: 
al ja sam još dosta suzdržana i ne mogu se baš veseliti, jer stvarno se svašta izdogađalo
u svakom slučaju, danas vijdjeli GV
čekamo slijedeću kontrolu za 10 dana

----------


## laky

AnneMary draga kod slijedeće liste me molim te brisi jer mi je dr"zabranio" kako on kaze iskreno preporučio da nista nepokusavamo prije 7/2011 zbog carskog reza pa do tad nista  :Sad: 

Ginger pa kad se sjetim minusa i krvarenja kod tvoje trudnoće prvi put sigurna sam da će ova biti super
P.S kako ide ovo vrijeme

----------


## Mimek

Ginger dugih deset dana 
~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Emma Maria

Nisam stizala na net, ali za dobre želje nikad kasno!
I ovim putem draga *Gin*  jupi-jeee na tvojoj beti ( bolje reći betama  :Cool:  )
i odsada na dalje neka bude školska trudnoća.
Čestitamo i Fredu i Carici :Heart:  !

Nisam u toku, pa svima u postupcima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~,
i svim trudilicama optimizma i pozitive za dalje!

----------


## lucija83

Evo i ja bi se htjela pridružiti ovdje ako mogu jer imam jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom i sutra se idem dogovoriti sa svojim doktorom drž te mi fige pusa svima !!!

----------


## vesnare

*Ginger* bravo bravo i s nestrpljenjem čekamo razvoj situacije i konačnu potvrdu o :Heart: 
*Laky* ma i to će brzo proći uz tvoj mali smotuljak
*Lucija83* sretno na dogovoru

----------


## osijek

Evo cure da i ovdje prijavim i da se upiše na listu, krečem u novi postupak u 5. mjesecu i jakoooo sam sretna zbog toga jer se napokon nešto konkretno počinje dešavati.
Svim čekalicama bete želim veeeeliku betu, trudnicama školsku trudnoču, a svima ostalima uspješne postupke i svima skupa što više smotuljaka koji nas toliko uveseljavaju!

----------


## laky

vesnare nadam se to je još 10 mjeseci dulje čekanja sto i nije puno ali je meni nekako tesko pala ta odgoda

----------


## Čupko1

Drage žene, dugo sam čekala da s vama podijelim sretnu vijest, toliko dugo da je u međuvremenu postala tužna. 
Naime, ako se sjećate zadnji put sam pisala prošle godine, žalosna jer mi je postupak odgođen za 02/2010. U međuvremenu mi je kasnila menstruacija i nakon 10-tak dana kašnjenja napravila sam pravi test (a ne ovulacijske trakice!  :Smile:  ) koji je bio pozitivan. Uz prvobitno čuđenje (endometrioza i astenoterato) i neopisivu sreću, osjećala sam i velik strah, koji je lagano kopnio kako je vrijeme prolazilo. Na drugoj kontroli, sa 12/5 tjedana, kad sam već mislila da se mogu opustiti, saznala sam da je bebici prestalo kucati srce, a za dva dana uslijedio je i spontani.
Znam da vama ne moram pricati kako sam se osjećala i što sam proživljavala, pa ni neću.
Nemam još nikakve planove, osim što sam sigurna da nećemo odustati. 

Držim vam fige svima, i čestitam mamicama koje su uspjele  :Heart: !

----------


## andream

Osijek, bravo za hrabrost i neodustajanje.
Čupko, isto tako.
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

Mimek sretno

andko čestitam

cure bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mimek

Čupko1  :Love: 

samo hrabro dalje

----------


## valentine

> Osijek, bravo za hrabrost i neodustajanje.
> Čupko, isto tako.
> Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## amel

Svima puno, puno sreće, a posebno *Vesnare!*

----------


## Mimek

osijek sad tek vidim tvoj potpis  :Crying or Very sad: 

od srca ti želim da uspiješ  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

osijek i čupko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## †mummy_s

Curke jaaaako me veseli da ste se pobacale u akciju a vidim da će biti i veselih rezultata što je još bolje. Nisam ni znala da postoji ova tema a sad kad mi je srdašce zacvrkutalo dok sam čitala vaše postove moram naglas napisati  :Grin:  da mi svakodnevno prolaze glavom moje smrzlice. Čak i kad mi ove 2 nesmrzlice skakuću po glavi! I ja bih još jednom bar bila trbušasta i svojim haharima rodila pojačanje...dok sam u formi s nespavanjem!  :Cool:

----------


## AnneMary

evo i kod mene novosti.
danas sam malo banila na SD i nabacila dogovor za stimulaciju.
uglavnom ljekove mogu očekivat u 4. mjesecu a postupak u 5.
ovaj ciklus opet idemo u prirodni.
danas 3.dc.

Čupko mislila sam na tebe sad kad sam radila listu i žao mi je što se sve tako dogodilo.
ali vjerujem da nećeš odustat i da ćemo obadvije biit na zadnjoj listi. :Love:

----------


## miki

svima puno uspjeha!
andiko,ginger čestitam!!!

----------


## osijek

Čupko 1 žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: , ali drži se i ne odustaj. Ako želiš možeš nam se pridružiti na pdf-u mame anđela, tamo će te postojeća ekipa sigurno utješiti i oraspoložiti. Drži se i sve će biti dobro.
A svim petomjesečarkama sretno u potupcima.

----------


## vesnare

*Čupko* želim ti da što prije ideš u akciju i da ti bol koju osjećaš što prije prođe :Love: 
*Osijek* bravo za hrabrost - svakako zaslužuješ uspjeh :Yes: 
*AnneMary* bravo, bravo - doći će to prije nego misliš :Wink: 
*Amel* :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Čupko, jako mi je žao  :Heart: !

Ginger, još malo ~~~~~~~!

Cure, mame-to-be po 2. put, ~~~~~!

----------


## osijek

*Vesnare* hvala!

----------


## aha33

samo da prijavim da pored mog imena stavite *2/0* ... posle jake stimulacije dobijeno 3 folikula-2 jejne celije nezrele, jedna zrela - prestala da se deli... ja od sad zelim ici svaki mesec u prirodnom ciklusu na ivf... kazu da moze tako, pa da vidim... idemo dalje.. puno srece svima... drzim vam fige..

----------


## nataša

evo i ja se skromno prijavljujem!

iza mene(baš danas) negativan test, IVF KBO Osijek, jedna blastica vraćena- bezuspješno :Sad: 

ali nastavljam dalje, pa i ja želim na listu, moja IVF čudo ( u potpisu)  silno želi sestricu...pa dok je u meni jajnih stanica , neću odustati!

----------


## nataša

i da, svima sretno!

----------


## osijek

*nataša* samo hrabro i drži se , ne odustaj. Pa da vidimo tko je tvrdoglaviji, mi ili blastice :Mad: .

----------


## nataša

Joj, drage moje, sad kad sam se ponovo uhvatila ovih voda, vratila sjećanja šta sam sve prolazila dok nisam došla do mog malog djetešca, ponovo ju nekako drugačije doživljavam! nakon negaitvnog testa pomislila sam nju, koju imam, koja je tu, i za koju sam isto tako strijepila kolika će biti beta, i bude mi puno puno lakše....želim još jedno dijete, ali neuspjeh je ipak puno lakše podnijeti...jer ona je tu!! moja najveća sreća je već tu!

i kad pomislim na  muke koje prolaze cure koje još nemaju ni jedno, pogotovo  ako im biološki sat pomalo otkucava, poželim mijenjati jedan od svojih budućih uspjeha za njihov! neka bude njihov, a ne moj!

ništa nisam patetična, stvarno tako mislim! 
 svima nam je suđeno što nam je suđeno....samo se nadam da će svako doći do ovakve  sreće kao što ima  ja i vi na ovoj temi, mog čuda   koje sada mirno spava kraj mene dok vam ovo pišem....i imati bar jedno svoje čudo!!!

 :Love:

----------


## andream

nataša, jako lijepo napisano.
pusa maleckoj  :Kiss:

----------


## Mimek

samo kratko - beta 318,2

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

> samo kratko - beta 318,2
> 
> svima


  mimek, zezaš????????????????????????? pa ne mogu vjerovat!!!!!!!!!!    prekrasno!!"

----------


## pirica

> samo kratko - beta 318,2
> 
> svima


čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## valentine

Moram i ovdje poskočiti za Mimek  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

I ja i ja :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mimek

hvala drage moje svima vam želim ovu sreću... i dočekat ćete je jer uporni uspijevaju, a nema upornijih nego žene koje idu na MPO...

VI STE SVE MOJI HEROJI !!!!!

----------


## Ginger

Mimek  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andiko

Mimek - čestitam!!!

----------


## AnneMary

bravooo! 

Mimek - čestitam!

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540*
3. AnneMary *3/0*
4. molu *                                      1/0*
5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *5/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica
16. Čupko1   :Love: 
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22.mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  travanj 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare  :Love: 
27. Mimek *1/1* *ß 318,2*
28. osijek svibanj 2010.
29. 
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1lipanj ili rujan 2010
32. prima
33. aha33 *2/0* u postupku
34. nevenera
35. karlita travanj 2010.
36. nataša

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. pirica
11. andream
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17.Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra
20. laky
21. lucija83


Trudnice:
1. H20 
2. valentine 
3. andiko  :Very Happy: 
4. Ginger  :Very Happy: 
5. Mimek  :Very Happy:

----------


## aha33

Prelepa vest!!!! Jupi mimek  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## H2O

Mimek čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

prijavljujem se za listu da idem idući ciklus dakle kraj travnja/početak svibnja po svoje smrznute js

----------


## BHany

mimek, čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## uporna

*Mimek* čestitam jupiiii  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## nevenera

da se javim kao trudilica
trenutno u kućnoj radinosti

----------


## andream

*Nevenera*, super, mogli bi i za to otvoriti listu.
Onda se i ja prijavljujem za istu, od ovog mjeseca  :Grin:

----------


## pirica

> da se javim kao trudilica
> trenutno u kućnoj radinosti


ja sam to već 5mj, ali...

----------


## H2O

> da se javim kao trudilica
> trenutno u kućnoj radinosti


Neve,ja čitam umjesto trudilica=trudnica  :Shock:  taman sam ti mislila čestitati,pa sam provjerila još jednom šta piše  :Embarassed: .
Ma nema veze,nadam se ubrzo da ću ti čestitati  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

nema mi druge, osim na sljedećem up date-u dodat kućnu radinost! :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

anne, svakako stavi, možemo mi javljati i koliko minusića onda svaki put pišeš, isto kao kod MPO-a  :Grin:

----------


## nataša

Ja krećem u 5. mjesecu stimulirani na VV...DOGOVOR PAO!!! JEA!!

----------


## AnneMary

mi danas bili na transferu, sad čekanje!

----------


## Mimek

AnneMarry za mirno čekanje ~~~~~~~ meni su to najduži dani

----------


## valentine

Nataša  :Very Happy: 

AnneMary ~~~~~~~ da se primi tvoja mrvica  :Smile:

----------


## molu

malo sam ispala iz toka dogadjaja, pa zato svima saljem vibrice za sve kaj im treba.

Ja, nakon vanmaternicne cekam, mozda uspijem nesto prije ljeta,a dotle samo nadopuna za moj status 4/0

pozdravi svima

----------


## andream

Nataša, super za stimulirani, to je bilo brzo.

----------


## nataša

> Nataša, super za stimulirani, to je bilo brzo.


 :Wink:

----------


## Kikica1

prijavljujem ispravak netocnog navoda - po pojacanje krecemo u 10/2010  :Smile:

----------


## karlita

evo i mi se prijavljujemo za drugu bebu
1 beba stimulacija IVF na VV 2008 uspješno
  a druga sad u travnju

----------


## lucija83

*Kikica1*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno neka ti bude dobitni 10 mjesec !!!!
*Vesnare* evo i za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje smrznutejs sretno !!!!!!
I svim curama zelim da sto prije dobiju jos jednog smotuljka ili dva najmanje pusa svima !!!!!

----------


## vesnare

AnneMary držim fige za pozitivnu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Nataša bravo za brzi dogovor! Neka bude sve uspješno! Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Karlita jesi započela postupak? U svakom slučaju šaljem vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lucija83 hvala na vibrama. Nadam se da ćeš i ti uskoro na novi vlakić!

----------


## nevenera

bok cure
ova trrudilica čeka da joj dođe vještica. brojim preko 50 dc. dojim pa je sve poremećeno. nastojala sam pratiti plodne dane, i znate već sve i same, ali ne ide.

----------


## nevenera

svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

evo da  se javim.
jutros test pokazao minus, ali još se nadam da je možda rano. 
ili nije?
8.dana od transfera 8. staničnog zametka. šta vi mislite?

i još me danas zove sestra da su stigli ljekovi da dođem po njih!  :Undecided:

----------


## Ginger

definitivno prerano
evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

> definitivno prerano
> evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala Ginger!

jako se veselim tvojim novostima ~~~~~~~~~~ da i dalje ide sve u redu!

----------


## vesnare

AnneMary rano ti je to još s obzirom da ti nije transfer 5. dan, već 3., onda je to tek 11 dana od punkcije - bar još tri dana ili možda betu izvaditi?
A opet može ti beta tako rano biti niska, pa ćeš se izluditi sa ponavljanjima i da li se dupla.
Ako ti nije bad kupovati testove, onda svaki dan po jedan dok ne pokaže plus :Wink: 
Držim fige :Yes:

----------


## AnneMary

transfer je bio 4. dan.
sutra ujutro radim test!
danas bila po ljekove, pa valjda će na kraju nešto bit.
važno da ne odustajem!

----------


## vesnare

*AnneMary* pa gdje si ti?
Jesi vadila betu?

----------


## AnneMary

nije mi se dalo tražit temu pa sam napisala na odbrojavanju.
i drugi test je pokazao minus!
trebala bih sutra dobit, ili u ponedjeljak.
ako ne dođe opet ćemo jedan napravit.

betu mi se na da vadit jer moram onda u Zagreb.
a i to čekanje me ubija, ovako test odmah pokaže i doviđenja.

u srijedu sam išla po ljekove, pa odmah ovaj ciklus startam sa stimulacijom.
onda ću moći ić na bolovanje jer će proć 3 mjeseca da sam na poslu, tako da ću onda više mirovat pa se mrvice možda uhvate.

jedino što ne znam kako odabrat, 2 ili 3 stanice. ubija me ovaj zakon!
najradije bih vratila sve tri ali pošto sam rodila na carski strah me ako bi se uhvatila sva tri ili dva.
prva trudnoća je bila rizična a šta bi tek bilo sa trojkama?

tako da sam ja luda!
najradije ne bih ni išla u stimulaciju jer s njom ništa ne dobivam, ali evo već 3 tri transfera i ništa.
ne znam šta da radim? :Confused:

----------


## Ginger

AnneMary  :Love: 
mene je mučila ista dilema
isto rodila carskim i prva trudnoća rizična
na kraju sam se dogovorila ovako: oplodit će sve 3, ali ćemo ići na blastice i nadati se (koliko god ovo glupo i bizarno zvučalo, al stavljeni smo pred zid) da će na kraju biti 2, a ne 3
mislim, užasno, ali tako je
na kraju nisam morala birati, jer je biolog zaključio da je od njih 5 za oplodnju idealno 2, a ostale nisu
i tako su napravili icsi na 2 i obje su bile predivne blastice (pitam se što bi bilo da su bile 3 dobre stanice, al dobro....)
doduše, ja sam išla privatno pa sam mogla izraziti svoje želje, ne znam možeš li se ti dogovarati ovako

----------


## vesnare

*AnneMary* ako češ ići na onu laganu stimulaciju, možda ne bude puno js.
Ja sam pristala na sva tri, zato što je jedan bio odličan, drugi vrlo dobar, a ovaj treći nije imao šansu. Dakle, eventualno su se mogla primiti 2, pa ipak ništa. 
U svakom sluačju, super da odmah imaš plan za dalje. Držim ti fige, pa ću onda malo bolje pratiti odbrojavanje...

----------


## AnneMary

ma javljat ću ja i ovdje, samo kako niko nije posta tako sam samo tamo postala, a i žurila sam na posao!

i ja pratim tebe! pozz!

----------


## nevenera

ja još čekam vješticu. brojim 56 dc. ne znam jel ima drugih dojilja, kako da brojim plodne dane, tj kako da ih odredim. trakice i maybebaby i toplomjer totalno nepouzdani.

----------


## AnneMary

pa teško jer ti se još nije ustalila menga, mislim!
sačekaj sad dok dobiješ, a to može bit i za mjesec  dana ako dojiš, ne ide uvijek odmah nakon prve menge sve kao i prije u dan.
treba se to malo ustalit.
pretpostavljam da si imala samo jednu od poroda, sorry nisam baš u toku.

----------


## AnneMary

evo moja stigla kao po satu, sutra je trebala doć, i baš se sad pokazalo, tako da od sutra brojim 1. dc.  :Sad:

----------


## andiko

AnneMary  :Love: 
Draga, želim ti da slijedeći put bude to to.... Meni su oba puta kad sam bila trudna vratili tri... Nikad nisu bili iste kvalitete, ali uvijek se samo jedan uhvatio. Valjda sreća  :Yes:  Ja kad sam skužila sad drugi put da mi vraćaju tri...znala sam odmah da ću bit trudna....To je to..

----------


## Myra2

Curke, s puno nade  :Smile:  pridružujem vam se i ja.
Imam curicu od 2 godine, a sad imam još 2x4 smrzlića u Cita po koje krećem ovaj mjesec.
Pusa svim trudilicama!

----------


## vesnare

Myra2 želim puno sreće!
Molim te javi se na topicu o smrznutim js, da imamo na jednom mjestu sve koje idu po te vrste smrzlića.
Mene posebno živo zanima kako će proteći tvoj postupak, jer i ja imam na CITO 3 smzlića po koja idem početkom svibnja.
Držim ti fige!

----------


## AnneMary

mislim da Myra2 govori o FET-u, ako ima curicu od 2 godine! 
ili sam ja krivo skužila?

----------


## Myra2

AnneMary u pravu si. Ja idem na klasični FET.
Nadam se da se po tom pitanju nije ništa promjenilo u odnosu na prije dvije godine kad na snazi nije bio ovaj blesavi zakon.
U svakom slučaju idem na prvi UVZ u sljedeći pon popodne pa ću malo više znati što i kako.
Vesnare svakako sretno i tebi s smrznutim j.s.

----------


## osijek

Ja sam dobila lijekove i protokol i krećemo u akciju početkom 5. mjeseca. Držite fige!!!

----------


## aha33

kod mene moze da se napise *3/0*  :Sad:   -prirodan ciklus-jedna jajna celija-oplodjena- podeljena na 3- beta 0
sad pravimo pauzu do IX meseca.. pa onda opet da pokusavamo... pocecu da pijem kontracepciju u VII mesecu

----------


## AnneMary

i ja krećem početkom 5.

----------


## BHany

evo da vam se javim nakon dužeg vremena

za listu* - 6/0* - 2 js, ništa oplođeno - nema transfera

svima koji krećete želim sretnije rezultate

----------


## molu

* BHany*  :Love:

----------


## nela.

BHany baš mi je žao

----------


## Mimek

BHany  :Love: 

osijek puno sreće za koji dan

----------


## aha33

BHany
 :Sad:

----------


## prima

*aha33, BHany*  :Love: 

ja krećem u 6, prirodnjak. Sad sam u fazi prekida dojenja.Imam još 5-6 dana da prekinemo dojenje onda krećem sa kontracepcijom ciklus prije postupka.
Ima li neko iskustva s tim?

----------


## aha33

moj sledeci pokusaj ce biti takav..... samo sto cu biti 2 meseca na kontracepciji...  
sretno prima!!!!!

----------


## andream

prima, koliko ti je star bebač?

----------


## prima

18 mj.

jučer je dan prošao bez dojenja, i bez muke. Još da preživimo vikend...

----------


## andiko

BHany - baš mi je žao draga..  :Love:

----------


## Čupko1

Malo da oživim temu, prijavljujem da sam ponovo u postupku. 
Danas je bio prvi dan pikanja, i ovo je prvi put da sam na gonalima (do sad dva puta menopur).
Prilično sam naglo odlučila pokušati prije ljeta, a dr se složio pa sam i sama malo iznenađena brzinom kako je sve odjednom počelo  :Smile: 
Nadam se najboljem, pozdrav svima!

----------


## AnneMary

a ja danas mislim tko zna gdje je potonio naš topik i kako se nitko ne javlja.
i kako sam sama na njega zaboravila.
dosadilo mi više pisat o neuspjesima.

trenutno stanje je takvo da sam danas imala transfer, 5 dan, compactni zametak, tako piše i sad čekamo, opet.
trebala sam ići na hormone ali se pojavila neka cista pa mi prekinili postupak, cista nestal apa smo odradili prirodnjak.
ni sama ne znam koji po redu, mislim peti.
prehlađena sam ko pas, kišem jako i nikako da mi krene.

kako su naše trudnice?
i ako imate novosti dajte se javite pa da malo ažuriram i oživim listu.
sad će ljeto i opet će biti zatišje!

kako brzo prođe ovo vrijeme! :Sad:

----------


## beba.2

dobar dan ,da vam se i ja priključim. tek vidjeh ovu temu ( sram me bilo). imam dečka kojeg smo dobili bez puno truda i muke, i neplanski, već je 5,5 godina. već se 3 godine trudimo za drugo, uz moje spontane i vanmaterničnu, odradili smo jedan AIH, jednu punkciju bez js, sad smo na listi čekanja za lijekove koji bi trebali doći svaki dan.

----------


## Myra2

Cure moje drage, kad se već oživila tema da se i ja priključim.
U  četvrtak sam imala FET tri embrija 3. dan. Do jučer sam bila cool, a sad  me već hvata nervoza. A tek je 6. dan nakon transfera. Simptoma nemam  ama baš nikakvih, ali nisam imala ni u prvoj T pa se tješim  :Smile: 

Puno  sreće svim curama u pripremi ili postupcima!

----------


## vesnare

Ma ja se nisam htjela javljati kad mi je bilo negativno, pa nije veselje.
Sad malo odmaramo - najvjerojatnije do jeseni... 
Iskoristili smo smrznute js iz stimuliranog postupka i sve bilo tako prekrasno, da me šokirao negativan rezultat. Mislim u prirodnom dobili odličnu js plus jedna odmrznuta odlična, preživjela i oplodile se obje. Ma sve pet i ništa.
Kažu kad ti jednom uspije sve ide lakše, ali ne...

btw kolika su vam dječica? Mi pokušavamo od kad je naš A. napunio godinu dana, a evo ovaj mj. puni 5 i strah me nekako velike razlike u godinama, mojih godina (37) i tako... Kakva su vaša razmišljanja?

----------


## andream

Vesna, samo vi pokušavajte i ne opterećujte se razlikama i tvojim godinama. Evo mi od silne želje htjeli odmah u novi postupak već krajem ljeta ali kako dr reče, za novi postupak treba ipak pričekati godinu dana od poroda. Bitno je da ne gubimo nadu. Osim toga, mi smo već velike sretnice jer imamo jedno djetešce.

----------


## lexy

vesna, mi smo u sličnoj situaciji. Moj D. puni u 7.mjesecu 5 godina a ja sam već u 36. godini. Također nisam htjela imati veliku razliku između djece, no stjecajem okolnosti ispalo je tako. Moje bolesti i zabrane liječnika, pa onda pobačaj, pa strah od nove trudnoće i ponovnog pobačaja, pa evo sad i godine.... ali ne smijemo tako razmišljati. Za drugo dijete nije kasno ni poslije 40-te. 
Idući tjedan idem na pretrage u Petrovu i ako nalazi budu dobri, probat ćemo od 7.mjeseca prirodno. Naravno, čim saznamo da smo trudni idem na heparin. Problem su još moji lijekovi za tlak, za koje pretpostavljam da će ih zamijeniti za neke koje se smiju koristiti u trudnoći. Pitanje koje me još muči je i kako će moj organizam prihvatiti te nove tablete. 
Niz pitanja i dilema, ali treba misliti pozitivno.

----------


## vesnare

andream lexy hvala cure  :Love:  :Love:  i lexy sretno sa hopsanjem :Very Happy:

----------


## H2O

Vesnare ma ne razmišljaj o razlici u godinama  u dječice,a ni o svojim godinama.Ja sam mlađa od tebe (31.g.) a razlika među mojim curicama će biti 7 godina i 3 mjeseca.Da,da,curicu nosim..A moja djevojčica me pazi više od ikoga,mazi bušu,pomže mi koliko može i sretna je,istinski sretna što će i ona napokon dobiti društvo,i to još seku.
Da sam mogla birati ne bi pravila ovoliku razliku,ali naš put je takav i to trebamo prihvatiti.
daj Bože da sve mi i po drugi i po treći(koliko ko želi) put budemo trudne,bez obzira koliko imale godina i koja razlika bude među dječicom,to nam je manje važno.

Svima vama želim da  što prije svoju dječicu obradujete sa još jednim smotuljkom.

----------


## osijek

Ja ćekam betu 08.06. pa držite fige!

----------


## AnneMary

i ja čekam, već četvrti put.

----------


## klara

Potpisujem H20. Nema biranja, što bude, bude. Svaka razlika u godinama ima svoje prednosti. 
Uspit, ja sam pikalica (Maribor), ovo nam je 8. stimulirani postupak. Možda vam se početkom srpnja pohvalim da sam trudnica.
Vesnare samo si jednu godinu starija od mene, a ja se ne osjećam nimalo starom (možda uskoro duplom) mamom   :Wink:

----------


## andiko

Mi smo super...još ne znamo jel' cura ili dečko... Ja radim još mjesec dana, pa uživancija doma... Htjela sam ljeto provesti u miru.
Nadam se pozitivnim betama na ovom topicu i mislim na vas 
BHany, AnneMary, klara, osijek i druge cure  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

AnneMary, Osijek, Klara držim fige i hvala svima i H2O na lijepim riječima i pozitivnom stavu :Zaljubljen: 
Andiko i H2O vi mi dajete nadu da je sve moguće :Yes:

----------


## Tia

evo mi obavili prvi IVF nakon našeg B. Bio je u kratkom protokolu, vratili su nam 2 predembrija i sada čekamo.
službeno ß 21.06. iako će pasti i koji dan ranije

----------


## osijek

Naša betica danas 13 dpt *542*!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Čupko1

Prekrasno, bravo!
Tako mi je drago zbog vas, uh! :Very Happy: 

Kod nas 8 spremnih folikula, punkcija u četvrtak.

Anne Mary, nadam se da ćeš nas i ti razveseliti, čekamo s tobom  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

> Naša betica danas 13 dpt *542*!!!



jao osijek skoro si me rasplakala!

čestitam od srca i želim da ti sljedećih 9 mjeseci brzo proleti i da sve bude u redu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540*
3. AnneMary *4/0* čekamo betu
4. molu *4/0*
5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *6/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69 
15. kikica  
16. Čupko1 u postupku
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22. mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare  :Love: 
27. Mimek *1/1* *ß 318,2*
28. osijek svibanj 2010. *ß 542*
29. pirica
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1 listopad 2010
32. prima
33. aha33 *3/0* 
34. Mayra2 čekamo betu
35. karlita travanj 2010.
36. nataša svibanj 
37. beba.2 lipanj 2010
38. Tia čekamo betu

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22
8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. 
11. andream
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17.Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra
20. laky
21. lucija83

Kućna radinost:
1. nevenera
2. pirica
3. andream

Trudnice:
1. H20 
2. valentine 
3. andiko  :Very Happy: 
4. Ginger  :Very Happy: 
5. Mimek  :Very Happy: 
 6. Osijek  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

evo cure nisam planirala ali ova vijest je morala dobit svoju listu, pa ako sam šta zabrljala ispravite me, nisam dugo ažurirala listu i na brzinu sam čitala postove.
još bar 4 trudnice do ljeta, da dođemo do broja 10.

ja ću u četvrtak ujutro radit test!

----------


## Pinky

bravo osijek  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

osijek :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> Naša betica danas 13 dpt *542*!!!


Ajme draga moja čestitam ti od srca na prekrasnoj brojci bete i šaljem milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću.

----------


## andream

Bravo, osijek, predivna vijest.
Anne, tako se lijepo vidjeti opet na listi... hvala!

----------


## Tia

> pa ako sam šta zabrljala ispravite me, nisam dugo ažurirala listu i na brzinu sam čitala postove.


samo mala ispravka što se tiče mene jer sam sada na dva mjesta 19. i 38.

----------


## nataša

osijek, divna vijest, tako sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! samo sam navirnila da visdim šta ima, kad mi zapade za oko OSIJEK!!! Ma bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nataša

ja na 36. mjestu ipak odgođena za 9. cista... :Mad:

----------


## enya22

Draga *osijek* cestitam od srca i zelim ti da ovaj put sve bude super!  :Heart: 

Cure, uz mog malog zvrka i posao (radim vec mjesec dana) ne stignem pratiti koliko bih htjela, ali vibram svim cekalicama za plusice!
I mi marljivo radimo na pojacanju...  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

*Osijek*, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

*Tia*, sretno!!!

----------


## tikica_69

AnneMary, ja cu u stimulirani u rujnu...

----------


## BHany

osijek...super, super  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Tikice, bravo za nastavak. Jesi i dalje u Vg?
I mi sramežljivo prijavljujemo dogovor s doktorom za 10tak dana u Vinogradskoj tako da preko ljeta skupljamo papire a onda u rujnu ili listopadu idemo po bracu ili seku...  :Embarassed:

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMary, ja cu u stimulirani u rujnu...


 ma super, jednostavno nema predaje!

joj cure mene pere trema, ujutro radim test, jedan dio mene veli bit će minus, a drugi viče mora biti plus.
i tako nekeako ću izdržat do sutra!

----------


## tikica_69

Ah, da...nema predaje  :Rolling Eyes: 
andream, nejdem u VG, vec na VV kod Lucija. On mi ima skroz individualni pristup i nekako imam najvise u njega povjerenja.
Detaljno je pogledao moju cjelokupnu situaciju i nadam se da zna sto radi jerbo mi je dosta eksperimentiranja  :Yes:

----------


## rozalija

> AnneMary, ja cu u stimulirani u rujnu...


Bravo draga moja, nema predaje, jako mi je drago zbog tebe i vjerujem sada u tvoj uspijeh jer si u dobrim rukama.

----------


## andream

Tikice, to se traži, baš si me ugodno iznenadila.
Mi ćemo za promjenu u Vg, za VV sam imala feeling da će biti bingo i bio je a sada to isto imam i za Vg - baš me zanima radi li mi i dalje intuicija.

----------


## Ginger

> Naša betica danas 13 dpt *542*!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasno!! čestitam!!!
i neka ti bude savršena i dosadna školska trudnoća

----------


## Ginger

> AnneMary, ja cu u stimulirani u rujnu...


 :Klap:  i  :Kiss:

----------


## Myra2

Osijek  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , predivna vijest!! Čestitam od srca i želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću!

AnneMary nadam se da će sutra biti tvoj dan  :Love: .

A kod mene prvi postupak završio negativno. ALI imam smrzliće za još jedan put pa se nadam da sam za mjesec dana opet u akciji i sa pozitivnim ishodom naravno  :Yes:

----------


## H2O

Tikice bravo draga za akciju :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Osijek prepredivno,čestitam

----------


## AnneMary

jutros test negativan!

nekako je to kod mene loše krenulo, 4 transfera i nijedan pozitivan test. :Mad:

----------


## vesnare

*AnneMary* ma sigurno će biti. Ne gubi nadu.
I mi smo imali 4 negativna rezultata od našeg A. iako su u rasponu od 4 godine... Nadamo se 5. sreći i naš A. je 5. sreća...
*Myra* žao mi je - no idemo dalje, zar ne? Držim fige za smrzliće!

----------


## potočnica

Evo, drage moje cure, nakon dužeg izbivanja sa foruma drago mi je da sam našla jednu temu gdje pripadam. Prijavljujem se na listu jer sam neki dan dogovorila sa dragim dr.B. da sam na listi za lijekove za 10.mjesec. Krenut ćemo sa AIH-om jer sam dobila curicu iz 4. pokušaja. Ne moram ni reći koliko sam prestrašena i ujedno uzbuđena...
Dragim novim trudnicama čestitke, a nama ostalima puno sreće

----------


## Tia

mi čekamo novi postupak. Danas beta 0

----------


## klara

> mi čekamo novi postupak. Danas beta 0


Žao mi je Tia.
Nadam se da ćete brzo u novi postupak. Uživaj u ljetu i skupi puuno energije  :Love:

----------


## laky

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  cure samo naprijed

----------


## Čupko1

AnneMary i Tia, jako mi je žao.Ja prijavljujem tri zametka vraćena 5. dan, dva vrlodobra i jedan blizu vrlodobrog.Beta je 28.06., a čekanje prolazi lakše kad razmišljam kako sam sad zapravo supermama sa 4 bebe.

----------


## enya22

Imamo plusic!  :Very Happy:  Prirodno, kao i prvi put. Jos je malo rano, pa necu jako skakati, ali sretni smo...  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

enya!!!! bravo!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mimek

ooo enya22 čestitam i vaš Mihael će dobiti ekipu, evo i ja ću onda za sada sitno

----------


## kik@

enya22-bravo,čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## uporna

enya22 čestitke i ovdje :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## andream

enya, i ja ću poskočiti za tebe i ovdje ....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
baš si računam, Mihać je četiri mjeseca stariji od Morane, pa kamo sreće da za četiri mjeseca bude razlika i u drugoj bebi. A taman za toliko idemo otprilike u drugi postupak  :Wink:

----------


## enya22

Hvala svima na cestitkama! Mislim da mogu na sluzbenu listu trudnica, beta je 728,80! :Very Happy:

----------


## Denny

Isuse *enya* pa kojeg li iznenađenja!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Prekrasan poklon M. za rođendan!!!  :Very Happy: 
*ČESTITAM OD SRCA!!*  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Bravo Enya za pojačanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Myra2

> Isuse *enya* pa kojeg li iznenađenja!!!  
> Prekrasan poklon M. za rođendan!!! ica
> *ČESTITAM OD SRCA!!*


Potpisujem!

Vesnare sretno u novom postupku!

A ja sam opet čekalica bete.
Danas sam imala transfer 3 embrija. Embriologica mi je rekla da su dva loša a jedan za -5, a na to sam ja njoj rekla da ću ja biti sasvim zadovoljna s jednom bebicom  :Smile: 
A vidjet ćemo!

----------


## valentine

> isuse *enya* pa kojeg li iznenađenja!!! :-d:-d 
> prekrasan poklon m. Za rođendan!!! :-d
> *Čestitam od srca!!*


X

----------


## vesnare

Myra2 hvala i sretno i tebi! Neka bude jedan ali vrijedan
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Stigla je prva M nakon poroda pa se pridruzujem svima sa zeljom za novom bebicom  :Heart: 
Ne planiramo odmah postupak, ali...

Sretno svima i neka sva djecica sto prije dobiju braceke i seke

----------


## Myra2

Od mene nažalost ništa ni ovaj put.
Tako da kod mene možete pisati 2/0.
Baš sam u bedu. Puno više nego prošli put  :Sad: , ali proći će, mora.

Puno sreće svim trudilicama, a posebno Vesnare kojoj su danas vratili njene dvije blastociste. Sretno draga!

----------


## AnneMary

bok cure!
evo i ja danas krećem, ovaj put stimulirani s gonalima bez decapeptila, bilo me strah ciste, ne bih podnila još jedno odgađanje postupka.

to je to, sad ćemo vidit šta će bit.

čestitam novoj trudnici!
Myra2 tako to ide sve dok ne uspijemo , a sigurna sam da hoćemo.
Samo je pitanje hoće li naše cure dobit jednu, dvije ili  tri male bebice.

vesnare sretno!

----------


## Ginger

enya  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam na mrvici!

svima drugima puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kik@

Evo da se i mi malo javimo,planirali smo ici u postupak početkom sljedeće godine.
E sad kasni mi menga pa se nadan :Smile:  a bojim se nadati

----------


## vesnare

AnneMary sretno u ovom postupku
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nataša

samo da vam kažem da vas sve uredno pratim i čekam 9.mjesec da se pridružiim aktivno!!

----------


## andream

A ja potpisujem natašu jer i nama se smiješi rujan/listopad za novi start.

----------


## kik@

Ja danas napravila test i imamo plusic,
sada jos cekam sluzbenu potvrdu od doktora u ponedeljak

jos uvjek nemogu vjerovati da sam nakon svih ovih godina uspjela prirodno zatrudniti uvjek sam mislila kako se to drugima dogada da ja nisam te srece :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

bravo kik@, čestitam!

iskreno to je moja jedina želja, da se iznenadim i budem već 6 tj. trudna.

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540*
3. AnneMary *5/0* stimulirani u tijeku
4. molu *4/0*
5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *6/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69 rujan
15. kikica  
16. Čupko1???
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia *1/0*
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22. mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare  :Love: 
27. Mimek *1/1* *ß 318,2*
28. osijek svibanj 2010. *ß 542*
29. pirica
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1 listopad 2010
32. prima
33. aha33 *3/0* 
34. Mayra2 *2/0* 
35. karlita travanj 2010.
36. nataša rujan 
37. beba.2 lipanj 2010
38. potočnica listopad AIH 2010


Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22 *ß728.80*
 8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. 
11. andream rujan ili listopad 2010
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17.Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra
20. laky
21. lucija83
22. Charlie

Kućna radinost:
1. nevenera
2. pirica
3. andream

Trudnice:
1. H20 
2. valentine 
3. andiko 
4. Ginger 
5. Mimek  :Very Happy: 
 6. Osijek  :Very Happy: 
7. enya22 (prirodno)   :Very Happy: 
8. kik@ (prirodno) :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

*kik@* bravo! Predivna vijest :Very Happy: 
Curama koje su u postupku i čekaju ga puno sreće i držim fige.
Mi čekamo betu 22.07.

----------


## andream

Kik@, super vijest, čestitram. 
Vesna, ~~~~~~~~~~ za trudnoću.

----------


## pirica

bravo* kik@*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitam
moram priznat tome se i ja potajno nadam :Grin:

----------


## enya22

*kik@* cestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Neka se nastavi ovaj sretni niz trudnica u klubu, pa da sva djecica dobiju bracu ili seku!  :Heart: 
*vesnare* ~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu 22.7.
*AnneMary* hvala za listu! ~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi za sto skoriji uspjeh!
Svim cekalicama postupaka/trudilicama u kucnoj radinosti saljemo pregrst ~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## AnneMary

htjela sam danas dodat i čupko1 , jer sam vidila da je čekala betu, a nije ništa javila, pa sam je potražila na odbrojavanju i vidim tamo da je i ona trudna, i to već malo srce kuca, tako da i njoj od srca čestitam.
nisam je stavila na listu jer mi se malo zablesirao komp pa sam bila sretna da jei ova prošla.

uglavnom, čupko1 čestitamo!
neka raste lista trudnica, i neka bude veća od onih u postupku!

vesnare sretno, stvarno ti želim ovaj put da uspije, isto kao i samoj sebi!

----------


## kik@

Nažalos mozete me maknuti s liste trudnica ,bila sam kod dr.maternica je prazna :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## enya22

*kik@* zao mi je!  :Crying or Very sad:  Pa kako to?

----------


## andiko

Da nije prerano?  :Sad:

----------


## kik@

Izgleda da je vanmaternicna

----------


## AnneMary

žao mi je Kik@!
toliko čekamo taj plus, a kad se desi ovako nešto, stvarno je teško!

i ja se puno nadam od ovog postupka! ali....

----------


## vesnare

*kik@* ako je to stvarno tako zaista mi je žao. Sad bih ja sto pitanja - kakvu ima opremu ginekolog, je li pouzdan, jesi li već imala vanmaterničnu, da li se vidi onda gdje bi moglo biti, neka zadebljanja, bolovi? Kako beta nije ništa konkretno pokazala i tako dalje...
Baš smo se veselili s tobom...

Mi imamo plus 12dnt 5. dan i u četvrtak vadim betu. 

*AnneMary* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

> Mi imamo plus 12dnt 5. dan i u četvrtak vadim betu.



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

imala sam osjećaj da će uspiti, i da ćeš javiti plusić, i toliko sam se nadala, i čestitam od srca.

ti sutra javi betu a ja ću broj stanica! :Grin:

----------


## kik@

*vesnare-*čestitam draga :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kik@

A sad da ti odgovorim dr i mislio da je mozda rano pa me narucio za četvrtak ponovo na uzv,al sam ja nakon pregleda prokrvarila,
e sad krvarenje je odmah stalo ali stalno imam krvavi iscjedak ponekad svjetli ponekad tamni,ne boli me nista osim sta mi se stalno vrti ,nalaz bete cekam danas

----------


## enya22

*vesnare* cestitam!  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeliku betu!
*AnneMary* ~~~~~~~~~~~
*kik@* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

kik@ nadam se svim srcem da je bilo prerano i da je krvarenje uzrok nečeg drugog i držim fige za betu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Vesnare, ma, odmah ću ti čestitati, neću ni ja čekati betu  :Smile: !!!

----------


## vesnare

AnneMary, Inna33, Enya22, Kik@ - hvala vam :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BHany

vesnare, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

doista krasna vijest  :Very Happy:

----------


## valentine

> vesnare, čestitam 
> 
> doista krasna vijest


 :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Oooo vesnare, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
kik@~~~~~~~

----------


## kik@

beta danas 1343,60
ali ako sutra na uzv nema nista znaci da je vanmaternicna

----------


## laky

> Hvala svima na cestitkama! Mislim da mogu na sluzbenu listu trudnica, beta je 728,80!


tek sad vidim čestitammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## pirica

*vesnare* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*kik@*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (nekad negdi sam čula da se uzv rtadi tek kad beta pređe 1000 jer se navodno prije ništa ne vidi, ne znam koliko je to istina :Unsure:  )

----------


## andiko

vesnare - ma bravo  :Very Happy: 
kik@ - svašta je još moguće... držim fige za uzv sutra.... :Love:

----------


## uporna

vesnare  :Very Happy:  čestitke od srca
kik@ ~~~~~~~~~ bit će sve ok

----------


## osijek

*vesnare* čestitam od srca i želim ti najljepšu trudnoću! :Very Happy: 
*kik@* držim fige, bit će to sve dobro vidjet ćeš! :Love:

----------


## nataša

bravo cure, samo tako treba, navijam za vas! i ja krecem u 9.mjesecu i nadam se da cu vasim stopama!! super!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

*kik@* držim fige za UZV - beta je baš dobra, možda je jednostavno bilo rano za UZV. Ipak je prirodna trudnoća pa ne možeš znati točno...
moja beta danas 14.dnt 5. d. iznosi 428!
Hvala svima na željama.

----------


## kik@

*vesnare-*bravo za betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
* ČESTITAM*

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko * ß540*
3. AnneMary *5/0* stimulirani u tijeku
4. molu *4/0*
5. Ginger*ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *6/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69 rujan
15. kikica  
16. Čupko1???
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia *1/0*
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22. mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy  
25. anaea40
26. vesnare *ß 428*
27. Mimek    *ß 318,2*
28. osijek  *ß 542*
29. pirica
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1 listopad 2010
32. prima
33. aha33 *3/0* 
34. Mayra2 *2/0* 
35. karlita travanj 2010.
36. nataša rujan 
37. beba.2 lipanj 2010
38. potočnica listopad AIH 2010


Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22 *ß728.80*
 8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. 
11. andream rujan ili listopad 2010
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17.Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra
20. laky
21. lucija83
22. Charlie

Kućna radinost:
1. nevenera
2. pirica
3. andream

Trudnice:
1. H20 
2. valentine 
3. andiko 
4. Ginger 
5. Mimek 
 6. Osijek 
7. čupko1
8. enya22 (prirodno)   :Very Happy: 
9. kik@ (prirodno) :Very Happy: 
10. vesnare  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mimek

vesnare jaako mi je drago zbog tebe, a naravno i zbog drugih cura... 

svima sa liste želja želim da što prije skoče na listu trudnica

----------


## lucija83

evo samo da se javim da smo i mi u postpku u 10 mjesecu bila na dogovoru jos samo da skupimo svu papirologiju i krecemo!! puse svima!!!

----------


## kik@

Maknite me slobodno s liste trudnica,ipak je bila vanmaternicna,u nedelju su me operirali danas sam izasla iz bolnice

----------


## rikikiki

> Maknite me slobodno s liste trudnica,ipak je bila vanmaternicna,u nedelju su me operirali danas sam izasla iz bolnice


Žao mi je Kik@  :Sad:

----------


## vesnare

kik@ baš mi je žao što si to morala proći :Crying or Very sad: 
Drži se i nadam se da će idući put biti sve OK

----------


## AnneMary

žao mi je kik@!

ja od danas brojim 12 dana (čitaj:10 dana)!
dvije blastice su na sigurnom!

----------


## vesnare

AnneMary držim fige
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lexy

Bok cure!
Evo nakon dugo vremena da se i ja javim. 
Dakle, nefrolog mi je promijenio terapiju za tlak i sada slijede pretrage (osnovne krvne pretrage, UZV bubrega, EKG, 24h natrij i proteini u mokraći,urin,24h holter za tlak) i ako Bog da nalazi budu uredni, krećemo na trudnoću u 9.mjesecu. Znači, jedan ciklus preskačemo, i onda u boj!
Drž'te mi palčeve!

----------


## pčelica2009

imam jedno pitanje za sve trudilice.Krajem 11.mjeseca imam termin za porod a u Mariboru me čekaju još 2 smrzlića.Koliko ste dugo čekale nakon poroda za smrzliće i kakva je procedura za transfer(koji dan,da li treba prethodno dolaziti na uzv?).

----------


## klara

> imam jedno pitanje za sve trudilice.Krajem 11.mjeseca imam termin za porod a u Mariboru me čekaju još 2 smrzlića.Koliko ste dugo čekale nakon poroda za smrzliće i kakva je procedura za transfer(koji dan,da li treba prethodno dolaziti na uzv?).


Moj prvi plan je bio ići na novi pokušaj kad Sunčica napuni godinu, ali smo čekali 2.5 godine (nismo imali smrziće nego stimulacija iz početka) zato jer nisam željela prekidati dojenje, a ipak je manja šansa da zatrudniš dok dojiš starije dijete. Na kraju smo s 25 mjeseci prekinuli dojenje i žao mi je što nismo dulje čekali jer je Sunčici nagli prekid teško pao a taj (lanjski) IVF ionako nije uspio.

FET procedura je vrlo jednostavna, jedan-dva UTZ koje možeš obaviti i doma, praćenje ovulacije trakicama i jedan odlazak u Mb, 5 dana nakon ovulacije (jer su blastice stare 5 dana). Naravno pod uvijetom da imaš prirodne ovulacije.
Kad rodiš prestat ćeš razmišljati o smrzlićima na neko vrijeme  :Smile: 
Nešto što ja nisam znala prije prvog FET-a - smrzlićima je svejedno koliko dugo čekaju, jednaka im je šansa ako čekaju pola godine ili 5. (naravno našem tijelu nije pa zbog toga ne treba previše čekati)

----------


## pčelica2009

Klara-hvala na odgovoru.Nekako,ne bi ostala na jednom djetetu ali šta bude-bude.

----------


## jopam

Pozdrav svim curama,
evo vam se i ja "šuljam" po forumu već neko izvjesno vrijeme, a sada se i priključujem. Imam već jedno dijete staro 11 g. iz sasvim prirodne trudnoće bez ikakvih problema. I od tada kao da je sve krenulo dolje. Nikako zatrudniti. Bila na VV nekoliko puta i u CITA uz plaćanje sve same stimulacije ali je beta uvijek bila 0. I evo sada prikupljamo papirologiju za stimulirani pokušaj u CITA u 9. mj. Mislim da će mi na ovom putu biti lakše ako sve podijelim s vama.

----------


## AnneMary

dobro došla jopam i što prije prešla na zadnji dio liste!

i ovdje je stvarno lakše jer nisi sam!

----------


## nevenera

javljam da smo iz kućne radinosti prešli na skupljanje nalaza (brisevi, spermiogram i slično) pa ćemo vidjeti 

a sad malo hopsanja da se zadnja lista popuni, živile sam sve trudnice  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## klara

> Pozdrav svim curama,
> evo vam se i ja "šuljam" po forumu već neko izvjesno vrijeme, a sada se i priključujem. Imam već jedno dijete staro 11 g. iz sasvim prirodne trudnoće bez ikakvih problema. I od tada kao da je sve krenulo dolje. Nikako zatrudniti. Bila na VV nekoliko puta i u CITA uz plaćanje sve same stimulacije ali je beta uvijek bila 0. I evo sada prikupljamo papirologiju za stimulirani pokušaj u CITA u 9. mj. Mislim da će mi na ovom putu biti lakše ako sve podijelim s vama.


Dobrodošla!  :Smile:

----------


## H2O

Vesnare tako mi je drago zbog tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Cure svima vam želim da uskoro ugledate svoj poz. test ili betu  :Kiss: 
Ja brojim još 20 dana do termina :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta jos  samo 20 dana  angel????   ajme sto se priblizilo......SRETNO LJUBE :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

znala sam da će doći dan kad ću se i ja na ovom svom topicu naći na listi trudnica!

beta je oko 1100!
i ja sam presretna!

----------


## vesnare

AnneMary napokon i tvoj dan! Moram i ovdje poskočiti :Very Happy:

----------


## enya22

*AnneMary* cestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

annemary, i ovdje čestitam!

kako sam i ja na listi, pa da napišem da smo prije tjedan dana  na 12 dpt imali betu 449. u petak imamo prvi uzv, nadamo se da su se obadvije mrvice lijepo zakačile

----------


## pirica

> znala sam da će doći dan kad ću se i ja na ovom svom topicu naći na listi trudnica!
> 
> beta je oko 1100!
> i ja sam presretna!


čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kik@

> znala sam da će doći dan kad ću se i ja na ovom svom topicu naći na listi trudnica!
> 
> Beta je oko 1100!
> I ja sam presretna!


Čestitam:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## AnneMary

> annemary, i ovdje čestitam!
> 
> kako sam i ja na listi, pa da napišem da smo prije tjedan dana  na 12 dpt imali betu 449. u petak imamo prvi uzv, nadamo se da su se obadvije mrvice lijepo zakačile


znam beba.2 , samo sam čekala da vidim svoj rezultat pa da konačno napišem i svoje ime na listu trudnica.

sutra je sredim!

----------


## BHany

:Very Happy: i ovdje čestitam od srca :Heart:

----------


## Myra2

Annemary jupi!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam i ja od srca!
Cure, dajete mi nadu  :Love:

----------


## †mummy_s

Čestitke svim curama!
Primate me na listu čekalica?!  :Grin:  Nadam se da će se zvjezdice posložiti da i ja odem po svoje smrzliće jednom..samo da ovi malci još malo porastu!
Obuzela me strašna želja za još jednim smotuljkom. Stalno sanjam da sam opet trudna i totalno sam presretna. Još kad bi me i obitelj podržala u toj želji  :Undecided:  umjesto sablazni "šta ti bi još??"

----------


## potočnica

Mummy_s, dobrodošla u klub, ljudi su skroz čudni po pitanju planiranja NAŠIH obitelji, ali nek te to ne sekira... Da kažeš da ti to dosta, oni bi rekli "Pa bar još jedno...."

----------


## potočnica

Čestitke novim trudnicama!

----------


## vesnare

*Mummy* samo da ti kažem da ne vodiš brigu o tome šta drugi misle. 
Ne znam zašto drugi ne žele prihvatiti da smo mi baš isti kao i svi drugi koji na normalan način dođu do djece. I ja sam se naslušala komentara - zašto se sad mučim kad imam Antu, pa šta mi to treba, pa misli na zdravlje i tako... Zašto mi ne bi imali isto pravo da imamo djece koliko želimo.
Samo naprijed po smrzliće!
p.s. možda budeš kao još jedna cura sa foruma što ima dva para dvojčeka, samo što su njeni prirodnim putem. pusa

----------


## Myra2

*Mummy_s*, i od mene dobrodošlica. Slažem se s curama u potpunosti. Ni ja se ne osjećam drugačije od ostalih koji su svoju djecu dobili prirodnim putem i nadam bar još jednoj bebi.
Planiram kroz 10 mj krenuti u još jedan pokušaj ( ako bude sve po planu ).
*Vesnare* čestitke i ovdje na malom čudu! Tako mi je drago  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540*
3. AnneMary *6/1-* *ß1184,2*
4. molu *4/0*
5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                               
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *6/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69 rujan
15. kikica  
16. Čupko1???
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia *1/0*
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22. mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy rujan 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare *ß428*
27. Mimek *1/1* *ß 318,2*
28. osijek svibanj 2010. *ß 542*
29. pirica
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1 listopad 2010
32. prima
33. aha33 *3/0* 
34. Mayra2 *2/0* 
35. karlita travanj 2010.
36. nataša rujan 2010.
37. beba.2  *ß 449*
38. potočnica listopad AIH 2010
39. lucija83 listopad 2010
40. jopam rujan 2010.


Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. Željka33
7. enya22 *ß728.80*
 8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. 
11. andream rujan ili listopad 2010
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17.Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra
20. laky
21. mummy_s
22. Charlie

Kućna radinost:
1. nevenera
2. pirica
3. andream

Trudnice:
1. H20 
2. valentine 
3. andiko 
4. Ginger 
5. Mimek 
 6. Osijek  :Very Happy: 
7. enya22 (prirodno)   :Very Happy: 
8. vesnare :Very Happy: 
9. beba2  :Very Happy: 
10. Anne Mary  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

evo napokon lista!
jutros smo vidili malu mrvicu u maternici.
za 10 dana kontrola!

----------


## †mummy_s

Vidjeti sebe na listi mi ulijeva nadu da ću napredovati u kategoriju trudnica..eto sad mi preostaje samo čekati i nadati se da će bembolinići početi spavati i vratiti tati volju i želju za još nekim nespavačem! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AnneMary

mummy_S vidim da si jako mlada, i vjerujem da en trebaš nikud žurit.
uživaj u svojoj dječici i kad dođe vrijeme vjerujem da će sve ići po planu.

neznam koliki su ti klinci ali ja ne bih ni pokušavala do 3 godine s obzirom da imaš dvojčeke.
ipak je to puno napornije i za tijelo i psihu.

ja sam počela raditi u 2. mjesecu, (bila sam s malom do dvije i pol godine doma), s postupcima smo krenuli par mjeseci ranije jer sam znala da moram radit bar 3 mjeseca za prosjek plaće i eto to se odužilo do sad, malena ima 3 god i 2 mj.
mislim da je spremna za malenu mrvicu koju je doktor mami stavio kroz pupak u trbuh na sigurno, da raste i da bude mala beba - tako je ona to danas objasnila kad sam joj pokazala slikicu.

----------


## valentine

Drage moje trudilice  :Love: 

Evo ja vam prijavljujem da je moje drugo čudo stiglo na svijet 10.08.2010. 

Presretni smo svi a najviše njena starija sestrica koja ju stalno ljubi i mazi i ne može skinuti pogled s nje (kaže da je najljepša beba na svijetu  :Zaljubljen: ).

Uglavnom, sve se isplatilo.

Svim trudilicama želim što prije ovakvu neopisivu sreću.

----------


## beba.2

valentine, čestitam na mirisnom zamotuljku! mazite se i pazite se i svaka čast na velikoj seki

----------


## AnneMary

pusa prvoj bebici s ovog topica! čestitam ti mamice!

čekamo sad H2O.
vidim da si je ti prestigla!

mogle bi napisat i termine poroda da možemo pratit.

----------


## H2O

AnneMary čestitke i od mene,tako mi je drago :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Valentine čestitke na tvom malenom čudu.Uživajte mazite se i pazite. :Zaljubljen: 
Izgleda da je i na mene sada red,25.08. mi je termin.Idem u četvrtak u Du,beba ide na zadak pa moram u bolnicu.Cure držite mi fige :Wink:

----------


## enya22

*valentine* cestitam! :Very Happy: 
*H2O* sretno i da se uskoro mazis sa svojom bebicom! :Heart: 

Bas lijepo da nam vec stizu prve bebice s ovog podforuma...  :Zaljubljen:  Meni je termin za sada oko 25.2.2011.

----------


## Zeljka33

evo mi malim koracima krećemo...odlučili smo na jesen početi s pripremama (kontaktirati doktora, dogovoriti konzultacije itd...)...uf morat ću se prisjetiti svega, a i proučiti što sad sve treba...a definitivno bi trebala i smanjiti kilažu  :Smile: 
pozdrav svim trudnicama i trudilicama

----------


## rikikiki

evo i nas u niskom startu! u četvrtak idem na konzultacije i nadam se uskoro nekom postupku. sigurno ću morati odraditi brdo pretraga, ali i to je neki početak. svima držim fige za uspjeh :Heart: 
*valentine* cestitam! :Very Happy: 
*H2O* sretno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vali

> evo i nas u niskom startu! u četvrtak idem na konzultacije i nadam se uskoro nekom postupku. sigurno ću morati odraditi brdo pretraga, ali i to je neki početak. svima držim fige za uspjeh
> *valentine* cestitam!
> *H2O* sretno!


Hihi, jos bumo bile skupa trudne!  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

*Rikikiki* ........... baš te je lijepo vidjeti ovdje i to u niskom startu..........ž

SRETNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

a cura ti je bombon, mogle biste na kavu koju ćemo uskoro opet organizirati, neku prvu after-ljetnu........ na Bundeku ako vrijeme dozvoljava

----------


## AnneMary

H2O  je rodila curicu.
negdje sam pročitala.
čekamo da nam se javi!

----------


## rikikiki

> *Rikikiki* ........... baš te je lijepo vidjeti ovdje i to u niskom startu..........ž
> 
> SRETNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> a cura ti je bombon, mogle biste na kavu koju ćemo uskoro opet organizirati, neku prvu after-ljetnu........ na Bundeku ako vrijeme dozvoljava


Thx, kad organizirate - stižem!!

----------


## narnija

hej curke možete i mene staviti na listu u postupku sam za deveti mjesec....čestitke Valentine jer je rodila na moj rođendan...a i H20..pusa

----------


## pirica

*rikikiki*

----------


## andiko

Anne Mary - čestitke od srca...pa stvarno kasnim  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Rikikiki  :Klap: 

Valentine i H2O - veeeeelike čestitke  :Very Happy: 

Meni termin za malog buraza 8.11.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

H20, valentine, cesitike!!!!

rikikiki  :Klap:  a curka je preslatka, ajme koliko kosice ima! I ja bih vas voljela vidjet na nekoj kavici da se male smizle upoznaju  :Heart: 

Mi smo jos u kucnoj radinosti, negdje pred Novu godinu cemo u akciju ako ovo ne upali.

----------


## pirica

> H20, valentine, cesitike!!!!
> 
> rikikiki  a curka je preslatka, ajme koliko kosice ima! I ja bih vas voljela vidjet na nekoj kavici da se male smizle upoznaju 
> 
> Mi smo jos u kucnoj radinosti, negdje pred Novu godinu cemo u akciju ako ovo ne upali.


 tako i mi, bila bi fora da opet zajedno odbrojavamo :Grin:

----------


## AnaMarija34

Bok...ja sam vam se evo pridružila na ovoj temi i jako mi je drago što sam ju pronašla...naime ja sam vas sretna napustila 2007. jer nam je uspio prvi IVF na VV...sada se borim sa odlukom da li ići po drugu bebicu...ali vidim da vas ovdje ima, pa nekako sa sigurnija da je moja odluka uredu...bojim se pomisliti na one koje nemaju niti jedno djetešce, a meni je to uspjelo i sada sam nezahvalna i tražim još....pomozite mi da se odlučim...da li se neka od vas tako osjećala ili ste odmah znale da trebate ići na drugu bebicu....ja imam 37.godina i pitam se nije li to već malo previše...i tako muče me slična pitanja....

----------


## rikikiki

> Bok...ja sam vam se evo pridružila na ovoj temi i jako mi je drago što sam ju pronašla...naime ja sam vas sretna napustila 2007. jer nam je uspio prvi IVF na VV...sada se borim sa odlukom da li ići po drugu bebicu...ali vidim da vas ovdje ima, pa nekako sa sigurnija da je moja odluka uredu...bojim se pomisliti na one koje nemaju niti jedno djetešce, a meni je to uspjelo i sada sam nezahvalna i tražim još....pomozite mi da se odlučim...da li se neka od vas tako osjećala ili ste odmah znale da trebate ići na drugu bebicu....ja imam 37.godina i pitam se nije li to već malo previše...i tako muče me slična pitanja....


Slično se i ja osjećam, ali drugu bebicu želim jako, više zbog V. nego zbog sebe. Mislim da bi moja curica trebala imati bracu ili seku i mama i tata će se dobrano potruditi da to uspije.

----------


## rikikiki

> rikikiki  a curka je preslatka, ajme koliko kosice ima! I ja bih vas voljela vidjet na nekoj kavici da se male smizle upoznaju 
> 
> Mi smo jos u kucnoj radinosti, negdje pred Novu godinu cemo u akciju ako ovo ne upali.


Znala sam da se kod vas nešto kuha jer sam te počela primjećivati na forumu u zadnje vrijeme :Grin: 
I ja sam za kavicu, vidim i Pirica :Wink: , možda još netko ...pa ajmo se dogovorit.

*Kavica trudilica za drugu bebu*

Charlie
Pirica
Rikikiki

ajmo dalje cure ... javljajte se

(evo mene opet u organizaciji kave, ušlo mi u krv ..  :Laughing: )

----------


## ina33

> (evo mene opet u organizaciji kave, ušlo mi u krv .. )


 :Smile: )). 

Sretno, drage trudilice  :Smile: !

----------


## andream

I ja sam u redu za kavicu trudilica. Kad startamo? Moj je prijedlog idući tjedan. Riki, dargo mi je da si ti organizator jer će kavice sada biti redovne.
Ne moram ni pisati da i naša M ustreperi kad vidi bebicu, pa smo joj i mi obećali da mama i tata neće dugo čekati za drugu.

----------


## AnneMary

nisam još nikad bila na ni jendoj kavici.
uvjek sam htjela ali mi je uvik sve nezgodno.
prvo sam čuvala trudnoću, a onda s malim djetetom iz Zaprešića do Cvjetnog ili Bundeka mi je bilo totalno nezamislivo.
još uvijek nisam sigurna da ću se pojavit.
išle ja i frendica do Jaruna  iz Zaprešića i putovale smo 2 sata. dva autobusa i pol satno čekanje tramvaja, nikad više.
javite kad pa ću vidjet.
jako bi volila, ali ne obećajem.

----------


## Zeljka33

evo i ja se javljam za kavicu...bila sam jednom na kavici i to baš u vrijeme postupka koji je uspio...pa možda je to stvarno sretna kavica  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

pa može kavica idući tj, stim da ja radim tako da mogu samo popodne i vodim L sa sobom

----------


## maja_st

Ciao svima...pridružujem se temi.....čitala sam forum prije svog prvog ( i jedinog) i uspješnog IVF+ICSI-ja u lipnju 2008.....i sada se zbog svojih godina...39,5 borim s odlukom da li drugo ili ne....najviše me strah zakinuti moje zlato za bracu ili seku, a možda sam mogla.....i tako to.... 
Vidim da ih je dosta u istoj dilemi ili bar dijeli iste strahove......

----------


## AnneMary

dobro došla i želim ti da sljedeći postupak bude iz prve uspješan tako da ne odustaneš zbog godina!
sretno!

----------


## AnaMarija34

maja st...imamo istu dilemu...

----------


## maja_st

Hvala Annemary na dobrim željama........mislim da ćemo ipak pokušati ponovo.....ako s nalazima bude sve u redu......
AnaMarija34.....imamo istu dilemu....samo ja imam koju godinicu više......

----------


## anabanana

Evo prijavljujem se medju trudilice za drugu bebu- prva ce iduci mjesec navrsiti 2 godine i kaze da hoce bebu. Mi bi joj rado ispunili zelju, ali.....dogovor je krajem mjeseca pa cemo vidit kad krecemo (ja bi odmah).....

----------


## maja_st

ciao svima.....bila sam na redovnom gin. pregledu i onako usput pitala dr. za novi postupak.......i tako sad moram povadit nalaze.....klasika FSH,prolaktin, LH i TSH. Ne znam može li se to vaditi u splitskoj bolnici pa ako imate informaciju o tome i koliko se čeka nalaz pomagajte......

----------


## kikica

mi startujemo, 
prvi UZ u srijedu 22-og
idemo po nase smrzlice

----------


## enya22

Mi smo danas doznali da nam stize jos jedan decko! :Heart:  Na UZV sve super, termin je 24.2.2011.

----------


## 2hope

Evo da se i ja ovdje prijavim kao jedna 35-godišnja  trudilica za drugu bebu. 
Prva je navršila 3 godine, nedavno, nakon 1.ICSI, 3 . FET-a, VV. Nažalost smrzlića više nemamo. 
U međuvremenu je bila i jedna prirodna trudnoća, ali nažalost biokemijska. 
Imamo termin u Mariboru u 12 mjesecu  :Klap: .
Pozdrav svima

----------


## H2O

Vidim dugo me nije bilo ovdje,prije četri tjedna sam rodila svoju drugu djevojčicu. Mrvica je rođena na carski,mama se super brzo oporavila.Treći dan smo počeli cicati i mislim da nam ide super.
Svima vam želim da osjetite ovu sreću,da i vi dočekate svoju drugu mrvicu.
Velika seka je presretna,puca od ponosa kad joj neko kaže da je ista ona.

----------


## 2hope

Čestitam *H2O* na malom zamotuljku  :Very Happy: , pozdrav velikoj seki. Uživajte  i mazite se.

----------


## sretna35

svim *trudilicama* (rikikiki, andream, charlie, pirica, BHany etc) puno sreće, a *uspješnim* (enya, andiko, annemarie etc) od srca čestitam

zbog carskog ja još na čekanju  :Sad:

----------


## maja8

Evo drage moje da se i ja prijavim ovdje.danas zvala dr. kada ja i MM možemo doći na ponovni FET,s obzirom da sam rodila na CR, rekao mi da može većnakon godinu dana tj. prvi ili drugi mjesec,pa eto samo da se zna da opet startamo ako bog da da nam mala curka dobije bracu ili seku ili oboje... Bože budi uz nas ...

----------


## laky

maja8 pa super  :Smile: 
ima nas očito dosta u planovima :Smile:

----------


## potočnica

Evo, ja sam ipak nešto ranije obavila svoj aih, imala sam lijekove kojima ističe rok pa smo se požurili. MM je imao najgori nalaz u povijesti postupaka tako da se ne nadamo previše, ali opet, tko zna.... Beta bi trebala biti 08.10.

----------


## pirica

ja sam u pon na prvom pregledu u vinogradskoj, polako smo krenuli :Wink:

----------


## spodoba

bok cure, mogu li vam se pridruziti?  :Smile: 

baby nr 1 je (vjerovatno) nastala uz klomice, cajeve i vitex
baby nr 2 se očito predomislila, trudnoća nastala od prve prirodnim putem..pola godine nakon poroda, ali završila u 12. tjednu s missed ab  :Sad: 
baby nr 3 - trudimo se godinu i pol, s tim da sam do 9/2009 dojila..dakle i godinu dana nakon prestanka dojenja se ništa nije desilo
u međuvremenu je prije 2mj otkrivena i laparaskopski otklonjena endometrioza stupanj 1-2. moj gyn apelira da probavamo prirodnim putem pola godine. mpo-vac apelira da ne cekam previse i da idem na IVF.
rado bi probala barem 2-3 puta aih, a ako ne uspije onda ivf.

----------


## kikica

Malo da podignem temu.

Transfer bio 30.10, vraćena dva embrija, beta 13.10.

----------


## AnneMary

super kikica!
neka bude lijepa beta!
jel misliš radit test?

ajde javi nam plus pa da ažuriram listu.
evo mi guramo 14 tj. i nadam se da će sve biti u redu!
iam neki smeđi iscjedak već par dana pa me to muči, idem popodne doktorici da vidim jel ima mjesta brizi.

----------


## kikica

AnneMary jesi bila kod doktorice? :Love: 

Hvala ti!
Radila test  :Very Happy: +++++ 
Javljam betu.

----------


## AnneMary

znala sam!
 bravo čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sutra riktam listu!

ja na kraju nisam išla kod doktorice jer danas nije bilo iscjetka, vidit ću do jutra jel će šta bit.
obično se pojavi nakon spavanja, tj. mirovanja.

----------


## andream

kikica, bravoooo! čestitam.
Ja sam na listi u postupku u tijeku.

----------


## andream

Kikice, to je bio FET?
Onda nemaš brige za betu.

----------


## kikica

Da , bio je FET, transfer peti dan od punkcije.

----------


## kikica

AnneMary. andream hvala !

----------


## kikica

Beta 1230 :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Kikica, kako sam napisala... Čestitam na još jednoj FET trudnoći!

----------


## AnneMary

> Beta 1230



čestitam kikica!
čim si podigla temu rekla sam evo nam još jedne nove trudnice!
neka sve bude školski!
sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Kikice, čestitam!!!

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540*
3. AnneMary *6/1-* *ß1184,2*
4. molu *4/0*
5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija                                                :Love: 
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *6/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69 rujan
15. kikica  
16. Čupko1???
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia *1/0*
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22. mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy rujan 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare *ß428*
27. Mimek *1/1* *ß 318,2*
28. osijek  *ß 542*
29. pirica
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1*ß1230*
32. prima
33. aha33 *3/0* 
34. Mayra2 *2/0* 
35. karlita travanj 2010.
36. nataša rujan 2010.
37. beba.2  *ß 449*
38. potočnica ß 8.10.
39. lucija83 listopad 2010
40. jopam rujan 2010.
41. rikikiki
42. Željka33
43. anabanana
44. 2hope prosinac.2010.
45. maja8
46. pirica
47. spodoba
48. andream  listopad 2010


Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. 
7. enya22 *ß728.80*
 8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. 
11. 
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17. Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra
20. laky
21. mummy_s
22. Charlie
23. Sretna35

Kućna radinost:
1. nevenera
2. Charlie
3. maja_st
4. AnaMarija34

Trudnice:
1. H20 - curica 
2. valentine -curica 10.08.2010.
3. andiko t: 08.11.2010., dečko
4. Ginger 
5. Mimek 
 6. Osijek 
7. enya22 (prirodno)  t:24.02.2011., dečko
8. vesnare :Very Happy: 
9. beba2  :Very Happy: 
10. Anne Mary  :Very Happy:  t:15.04.2011.
11. Kikica (FET)  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

ako sam šta zabrljala ispravite me, stvarno je lista podugačka!

----------


## enya22

*kikica* cestitam! :Very Happy: 
Super kako se lista trudnica povecava... 
*andream* vibram vibram...  :Heart: 
*andiko* jos malo i upoznat cete malog buraza!  :Zaljubljen: 
Mi u ponedjeljak bili na kontroli, maleni je tezak oko 340 g, dug dvadesetak cm i lijepo napreduje. Bas mi je super opet gledati bebu na UZV! Tako volim biti trudna... :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

> *kikica* cestitam!
> Super kako se lista trudnica povecava... 
> *andream* vibram vibram... 
> *andiko* jos malo i upoznat cete malog buraza! 
> Mi u ponedjeljak bili na kontroli, maleni je tezak oko 340 g, dug dvadesetak cm i lijepo napreduje. Bas mi je super opet gledati bebu na UZV! Tako volim biti trudna...


potpisujem našu trudnicu enyu i još dodajem brdo čestitiki za kikicu

----------


## spodoba

hey cure,
ima li vas ovdje da se borite sa sekundarnim sterilitetom, da ste prvu trudnocu ostvarile bez MPO, a da za drugu morate na MPO tipa IVF, ICSI?
ovaj ciklus samo radili prvu inseminaciju...danas je 6dpo, sutra cu na pregled.

drzim fige svim borilicama!  :Smile:

----------


## gala1979

> hey cure,
> ima li vas ovdje da se borite sa sekundarnim sterilitetom, da ste prvu trudnocu ostvarile bez MPO, a da za drugu morate na MPO tipa IVF, ICSI?
> ovaj ciklus samo radili prvu inseminaciju...danas je 6dpo, sutra cu na pregled.
> 
> drzim fige svim borilicama!


Ima nas ovdje dosta takvih, nažalost čini mi se da je to danas sve češće.

----------


## narnija

da i meni se čini 
...sina sam planirala jedan mjesec i odmah ostala trudna imala savršenu trudnoću i normalan porod nakon pet godina ponovno krenuli u kućnu radinost po brata i seku misleći da ćemo to napraviti kada poželimo, ali sve dalje vidite iz potpisa.
.sin mi ima već 12 godina i stvarno bih željela da ima brata ili seku ...a da ne pričam o tome koliko sam ja sada spremnija i zrelija za tu trudnoću nego kad  sam bila  22 godine  a eto ako bog da valjda ću do četrdeste dobiti drugo do tada ne odustajem ....a poslije će doći unuci  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> da i meni se čini 
> ...sina sam planirala jedan mjesec i odmah ostala trudna imala savršenu trudnoću i normalan porod nakon pet godina ponovno krenuli u kućnu radinost po brata i seku misleći da ćemo to napraviti kada poželimo, ali sve dalje vidite iz potpisa.
> .sin mi ima već 12 godina i stvarno bih željela da ima brata ili seku ...a da ne pričam o tome koliko sam ja sada spremnija i zrelija za tu trudnoću nego kad sam bila 22 godine a eto ako bog da valjda ću do četrdeste dobiti drugo do tada ne odustajem ....a poslije će doći unuci


joooj..kuzimo se  :Smile: 
koliko ste pokusavali prirodno..koliko dugo vec pokusavate sa AIH i IVF?
ja sam ostala drugi put trudna pola godine nakon poroda. i namjerno..mada su svi mislili da je tako ispalo jer se nismo pazili..a bilo je zeljeno i namjerno sam ciljala plodne dane..i od prve upalilo. nasa cura u to doba nije bila dijete koje je spavalo citavu noc..sto vise, sisala je svako dva sata...ali svejedno mi to nije bilo u toj mjeri naporno da bi cekala sto se tice druge trudnoce..
a kad se desio spontani, tocno sam znala da nam prestoji borba. :Sad: 
prije tri mjeseca su mi laparoskopski utvrdili endometrizu..istina da je minimalna i da subjektivno nemam poteskoca, ali... sad bi me mpo-vac najradije poslao na IVF - ne toliko zbog endometrioze, vise jer misli da mi jajnici nisu funkcionalni..mada su prohodni..lijevi je pri zahvatu bio ok, desni je bio zacepljen, ali je doc na kraju uspostavio prohodnost.
sve si mislim da funkcionalnost ne moze biti tako losa ako sam bila dva puta trudna..ili?
dat cu si fore s AIH 3-4 ciklusa, a onda cemo u IVF vode..pa kako bude.
zelim svakako uciniti sve sto je u nasoj moci, pa i ako ne uspije, bit cu u stanju reci kceri da smo sve pokusali..
ali problematika me toliko bedira  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tia

Evo da i ovdje javim naš 2 postupak nakon B je urodio plodom. slijedi prvi uzv u srijedu

----------


## Tia

> 15. kikica  
> 31. Kikica1*ß1230*


mislim da ovdje treba zamijeniti jer koliko ja znam Kikica1 nije još T ili nam nešto prešućuje  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

Čestitam Tia!
dobro došla na listu trudnica koju ću sutra preuredit.
hvala na napomeni, ja nisma ni skužila da su dvije Kikice, valjda sam stavila prvoj koju sam vidila.

inače, mi smo napunili 16 tj. i za sad je sve u redu i idemo dalje!

----------


## andiko

ja sam skužila da je pirica dvaput upisana :Smile: 

Čestitke kikica i Tia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Naše drugo blago stiž svaki čas....Nadam se da neću puno prenijeti, jer su rekli da je veeeeliki dečko...

----------


## sretna35

baš me veseli da dobro ide u klubu trudilica za drugu bebu

*andiko i Mimek* želim vam najljepši skorašnji susret ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

*andream* da uđeš među trudilice-trudnice danas i da nas obraduješ visokom betom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

*kikica, tia, annemary* sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## beba.2

dobar dan curice! dugo me nije bilo na ovim temama,. evo nas u 18 tj. buša raste, za sada je sve u najboljem redu, bebice se javljaju, udaraju. sve pet. i želim svima vama uskoro da to osjetite.

----------


## Indi

Cure, malo poslije 17 rodilo se malo cudo.  
Rodila nam je Ginger savrsenu curicu od 3220g i 50cm.

Evo i čestitanje je tu: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60802-G...77#post1735777

----------


## tikica_69

AnneMary, kraj mene mozes staviti prosinac/sijecanj na popis  :Yes: ...ovaj u rujnu nije ni radjen zbog stanja na VV  :Nope:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540*
3. AnneMary *6/1-* *ß1184,2*
4. molu *4/0*
5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija 
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *6/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69 prosinac/siječanj
15. kikica  *ß1230*
16. Čupko1???
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia *1/0*
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka
22. mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy rujan 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare *ß428*
27. Mimek *1/1* *ß 318,2*
28. osijek  *ß 542*
29. pirica
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1
32. prima
33. aha33 *3/0* 
34. Mayra2 *2/0* 
35. karlita travanj 2010.
36. nataša rujan 2010.
37. beba.2  *ß 449*
38. potočnica ß 8.10.
39. lucija83 listopad 2010
40. jopam rujan 2010.
41. rikikiki
42. Željka33
43. anabanana
44. 2hope prosinac.2010.
45. maja8
46. 
47. spodoba
48. andream  :Love: 


Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. 
7. enya22 *ß728.80*
 8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. 
11. 
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17. Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra
20. laky
21. mummy_s
22. Charlie
23. Sretna35

Kućna radinost:
1. nevenera
2. Charlie
3. maja_st
4. AnaMarija34

Trudnice:
1. H20 - curica 
2. valentine -curica 10.08.2010.
3. andiko t: 08.11.2010., dečko
4. Ginger   curica 06.11.2010.
5. Mimek 
 6. Osijek 
7. enya22 (prirodno)  t:24.02.2011., dečko
8. vesnare
9. beba2  :Very Happy: 
10. Anne Mary  :Very Happy:  t:15.04.2011.
11. Kikica (FET)  :Very Happy: 
12. Tia :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

cure sretna sam jer se ova zadnja lista pomiče, ali najviše me veseli što se već rađaju mali bebači!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Snjeska

Ja idem na FET  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Ja idem na FET


kao što bi rekla andream "onda nemaš brige za betu" ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Snjeska

> kao što bi rekla andream "onda nemaš brige za betu" ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno


hvala  :Smile:

----------


## kikica

Sretno Snjeska !

----------


## sandy-l

Snjeska, sretno!

----------


## Snjeska

hvala cure!

----------


## nataša

ja krenila na stimulirani, mislite na mene!!!

----------


## andream

nataša, evo šaljem ti vibrice da postupak bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~
i mi smo uporni, i bit ćemo svaki mjesec dok ne uspije  :Smile:

----------


## valentine

Snjeska, nataša i andream, sretno cure  :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

> Snjeska, nataša i andream, sretno cure



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budete sljedeće trudnice na listi.
i da mjesečno povećavamo listu bar za tri trudnice!

----------


## nataša

> nataša, evo šaljem ti vibrice da postupak bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~
> i mi smo uporni, i bit ćemo svaki mjesec dok ne uspije


that is the spirit!

----------


## sretna35

> Snjeska, nataša i andream, sretno cure


xxx

----------


## ZO

> xxx


X

----------


## andiko

Drage moje...prijavljujem svoju slabašnu bebicu od 4550g (rekla mi dr na UZV pred porod da nije preko 3700  :Razz:  ). Jedva sam ga izgurala...
A sad jede i spava...i jede, jede, jede i spava...

----------


## ina33

Kikice i andiko, čestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## enya22

Draga *andiko* cestitam od sveg srca!  :Very Happy:  Bas ce vam biti lijepo s dva mala frajera.  :Heart:  I mi se veselimo nasem No.2!

----------


## andream

Andiko, vrijeme stvarno brzo prolazi, čestitam na drugoj srećici.... baš je pravi bebolinac  :Smile:

----------


## klara

> Kikice, to je bio FET?
> Onda nemaš brige za betu.


Ja ovo ne kužim.
Zašto na FET-u nemaš brige za betu???

----------


## andream

Klara, ma to je bilo više u šali - vidi moj potpis (što ću, uvijek su mi posebno drage FET trudnoće).  :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

> Drage moje...prijavljujem svoju slabašnu bebicu od 4550g (rekla mi dr na UZV pred porod da nije preko 3700  ). Jedva sam ga izgurala...
> A sad jede i spava...i jede, jede, jede i spava...



četitam Andiko!

----------


## klara

> Klara, ma to je bilo više u šali - vidi moj potpis (što ću, uvijek su mi posebno drage FET trudnoće).


Aha. 
A ja mislila da ima veze s utrogestanima i sl hehe.

----------


## sretna35

> Drage moje...prijavljujem svoju slabašnu bebicu od 4550g (rekla mi dr na UZV pred porod da nije preko 3700  ). Jedva sam ga izgurala...
> A sad jede i spava...i jede, jede, jede i spava...


čestitam od srca *andiko* 
...znam ja kako je to...ja Vedrana nikako izgurati...bio carski...a što se klope tiče i dan danas čitvo vrijeme dok jede viče njam njam, njammmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## rikikiki

Andiko, čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ja prijavljujem prirodnjak ... u srijedu je punkcija ako se gospodin folikul odluči zadržati do tada  :Grin:

----------


## Snjeska

vibrice za gospodina folikula ~~~~~~~~~~~

i čestitke za andiko <3

ja sam imala FET, čekam betu i pokušavam coolirati, već sam zaboravila kako je to čekati  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

sretno Snješka, da se se sjetiš svega kad bebica počne lupkat u buši!

----------


## SNOOPY

Evo da vam pojačam najdonju listu, danas nam je 11+6, PRIRODNO u kućnoj radinosti, i to primjer za knjige (5 dan ciklusa......). Malo nas je iznenadilo, ali se jako veselimo!

Veselimo se braci ili seki i već ljubimo bušu......

----------


## AnneMary

Bravo Snoopy!
Čestitam!

----------


## sretna35

čestitke *Snoopy*, baš su mi drage trudnoće iz kućne radinosti

----------


## nataša

> Kikice i andiko, čestitam !


kradem! al je od srca!

----------


## kikica

Čestitam !

----------


## nataša

jel vam teško ostavljati dijete negdje dok putujete? znam da je, ali meni je večeras baš grozno... :Crying or Very sad: 

 znam da imamo isti cilj, ali baš mi je teško

----------


## sretna35

> jel vam teško ostavljati dijete negdje dok putujete? znam da je, ali meni je večeras baš grozno...
> 
> znam da imamo isti cilj, ali baš mi je teško


misli na to kako će biti sretno kad se vratiš, a pogotovo ako uspiješ i cilj ostvariti

----------


## kikica

da podignem temu

mi smo u 12 tjednu, sve je ok  :Very Happy: 

svima puno sreće :Love:

----------


## nataša

> misli na to kako će biti sretno kad se vratiš, a pogotovo ako uspiješ i cilj ostvariti


 nažalost, ovaj put nisam uspjela! procurila sam u dan!!!! preko utrogestana, ma.......... srećom, tješi me ovo djetešce kraj mene, kako je teško curama koje nemaju još ni jedno :Sad:

----------


## AnneMary

žao mi je nataša i andream, ali ne odustati jer baš je lijepo opet biti trudan!

samo naprijed!

----------


## andream

nataša, žao mi je. ja sam upravo u trećem postupku nakon rođenja djeteta, iako ne znam dokle ću imati snage za gurati dalje nakon svakog pada.
Za sada se nekako držimo i nastojimo ne zanemariti dijete zbog svega što s tim ide... emocijama, odsustvom,.... ma znaš i sama.
Vibram ti za snagu za dalje, što god odlučili.

----------


## nataša

> nataša, žao mi je. ja sam upravo u trećem postupku nakon rođenja djeteta, iako ne znam dokle ću imati snage za gurati dalje nakon svakog pada.
> Za sada se nekako držimo i nastojimo ne zanemariti dijete zbog svega što s tim ide... emocijama, odsustvom,.... ma znaš i sama.
> Vibram ti za snagu za dalje, što god odlučili.


hjtjedoh ti se javit, žao mi zbog tvog neuspjeha, baš sam se nekako uzdala da će ti Vinogradska biti uspješna, ali nisam pisala na forumu, samo sam čitala, nisam imala volje ni snage! 

 ne znam šta ćemo dalje.... svakako nije lako....

----------


## AnneMary

cure ja sam godinu dana vrtila postupke svaka 2 mjeseca i baš kad sam rekla da ću nakon ovog morat
odmorit pola godine da se oporavim ono lijepa velika beta.
ovo je bio 6 ivf.
ako ste jednom uspile sigurno ćete i drugi put samo ne posustajat.
odmarat ćete se trbušaste kao ja trenutno.

----------


## 2hope

evo da se i ovdje javim 
trenutno smo u postupku u Mb
zlato naše vodimo sa sobom, stalno smo na relaciji Zg, Mb, kuća...... :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

> evo da se i ovdje javim 
> trenutno smo u postupku u Mb
> zlato naše vodimo sa sobom, stalno smo na relaciji Zg, Mb, kuća......



sretno!

----------


## andream

do sada mi je nekako uvijek bilo lakše kad nismo čekali nego smo išli u postupke iz ciklusa iz ciklus... iako se sada malo bojim da se to ne pretvori u neki žrvanj koji bi nas mogao lupiti po glavi (zato sam danas i rekla doktoru kad me stavljao na listu za novi stimulirani za travanj iduće godine da mi je i potreban vremenski odmak). Možda nam na kraju krajeva Vg i bude uspješna, ne mislim čak da je to pitanje klinike nego jednostavno kako se posloži xy stvari u cijeloj toj priči. Ali to ionako znamo svi mi koji smo u ovoj MPO priči.

----------


## andream

anne, lijepo si nas ohrabrila, hvala ti.
vidim da si ti uspjela oba dva puta sa stimuliranim.
moram priznati da jedino razmišljam što bi za mene ovaj put mogao biti dobitni postupak (FET se više ne radi da mu se mogu nadati).

----------


## AnneMary

> anne, lijepo si nas ohrabrila, hvala ti.
> vidim da si ti uspjela oba dva puta sa stimuliranim.
> moram priznati da jedino razmišljam što bi za mene ovaj put mogao biti dobitni postupak (FET se više ne radi da mu se mogu nadati).


nemoj puno razmišljat.
ja bih na tvom mjestu sad vrtila prirodnjake do sljedeće stimulacije.
a ako ni ona ne bi uspila definitivno bih se odmorila pa onda za npr. pola godine opet cijeli krug.
takav je bio moj plan.
U 10 mjesecu bi bila godina dana da idem svaki drugi mjesec na SD, a eto u 7 mj. je uspilo.
Mi žene imamo posebnu snagu, a pogotovo kad se borimo za svoju djecu.

ja vam želim kao i sebi da što prije budete trbušaste i sretne!
a kad se to dogodi skakat ću zajedno sa vama! :Love:

----------


## andream

anne, slažem se sa svime što si napisala osim u jednom detalju: za mene je u 40. godini čekati pola godine nepovratno izgubljeno, zato imam samo dvije opcije: biti u postupcima ili odustati. Za sada smo u ovom prvome. A kad prestanemo, zauvijek smo u ovom drugom.

----------


## AnneMary

> anne, slažem se sa svime što si napisala osim u jednom detalju: za mene je u 40. godini čekati pola godine nepovratno izgubljeno, zato imam samo dvije opcije: biti u postupcima ili odustati. Za sada smo u ovom prvome. A kad prestanemo, zauvijek smo u ovom drugom.


sorry, nisam gledala godine!
ali jesam pomislila da to mora biti razlog zašto tako brzo ideš na drugo!
onda ženo dok imaš snage budi u postupcima, a kad više ne budeš znaj da si učinila sve šta si mogla i uživaj u djetetu koje imaš.

----------


## nevenera

ja sam napravila laparoskopiju, maknuta je cista. jajnici su sad policistični ali su jajovodi prohodni. ovulaciju sam dobila ovaj mjesec, ali nije urodilo plodom. rečeno mi je da se strpimo do veljače, kućna radinost a onda ćemo na dogovor

----------


## mala bu

heeej...evo, ja se pridružujem trudilicama za drugu bebu..upravo bili u postupku na SD,ICSI,danas 2dnt5d-3 embrija(bc,cc,cc) i sad čekamo..
inače, imamo 13-omjesečnog vrlo živahnog dječaćića i jerdnostavno nismo mogli čekati...kako smo i rekli dr.B na konzultacijama-"mi došli po još"...na što je čovjek skoro "umro" od smijeha... :Smile: )))

----------


## andream

mala bu, sretno! i naša je sada 13 mjeseci, nama je ovo već treći postupak od rođenja bebice. nismo ni mi baš dugo čekali.

----------


## laky

mi još čekamo šmizla ima 16 mjeseci nadam se u travnju startamo s FET-ovima

----------


## mala bu

evo,javljam se i ovdje..danas mi 10dnt i beta mi 126,2...u pon po potvrdu....izgleda da će biti JAKO sretan Božić....ne mogu vjerovati....stvarno nam stiže pojačanje?!

----------


## Andrea26

evo i  mene ...... tema  mi je super  !!!! ja imam jednog limaća od 7 god.  dobili smo ga prirodnim putem .iako  smo  se  namućili   8 mjeseci ,a sad kad želimo drugog  bebaća neide  nikako već 5 mjeseci  a onda jućer šok kod ginekologa.........kaže da se  moje jajašce  neće odvoji ipripremi   za  oplodnju tako da uvopće nisam najvjerovatnije  bila plodna i da zato  nemogu  ni  zatrudniti i da je to vjerovatno do hormona pa mi je dala uputnicu za vaditi hormone ali tek kad dobijem menzes a to je tek oko 10.1.2011.g uvopće mi nijejasno kako sad to??????? ajde curke ako  je ikoja  imala  slićan  problem nek  pomaže   jer  moj ginić. je totalno  u  komi a  ja  nemogu   čekati  još  misec  dana   ..... pomažite  !!!!!!!!PLEASE !!!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

A ja se napokon opet prijavljujem na listu, krecem sa stimuliranim sredinom sijecnja  :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

go girls!

----------


## andream

andrea imenjakinjo, standardno vadimo hormone treći dan ciklusa (nakon menstruacije) pa samo polako, ako ste do sada čekali, pričekaj lijepo taj siječanj i pravac vaditi hormone. Na osnovu te hormonalne slike doktor će znati kakvo je stane kod tebe i trebaš li eventualno neku terapiju. Sretno! Kako vidim u našem se klubu druga trudnoća ostvaruje relativno brzo kad se cure već odluče na postupak.

----------


## 2hope

ja nažalost ne mogu pojačati listu, M došla tiho i nepozvano :Rolling Eyes: 
ovaj puta nismo uspjeli, kada se malo dignemo iz pepela idemo opet po bracu i/ili seku

trudnicama iskrene čestitke  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    

1. nela *1/0*
2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540*
3. AnneMary *6/1-* *ß1184,2*
4. molu *4/0*
5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
6. škorpija                                         
7. narnija 
8. loki                                                
9. katka22
10. BHanny *6/0*
11. točkalica *1/0*
12. Nene2 *1/0*
13. ninoslava *1/0*
14. tikica_69 siječanj 2011
15. kikica  *ß1230*
16. Čupko1???
17. Choco
18. Ana29 listopad 2010.
19. Tia *1/0*
20. Emma Maria* 2/0*, svibanj 2010
21. Snješka FET
22. mromi30
23. Klara, MB, lipanj 2010.
24. lexy rujan 2010.
25. anaea40
26. vesnare *ß428*
27. Mimek *1/1* *ß 318,2*
28. osijek  *ß 542*
29. pirica
30. suzzy proljeće 2010
31. Kikica1
32. prima
33. aha33 *3/0* 
34. Mayra2 *2/0* 
35. karlita travanj 2010.
36. nataša  :Love: 
37. beba.2  *ß 449*
38. potočnica ß 8.10.
39. lucija83 listopad 2010
40. jopam rujan 2010.
41. rikikiki *ß194*
 42. Željka33
43. anabanana
44. 2hope  :Love: 
45. maja8
46. mala bu * ß126,2*
47. spodoba
48. andream 
49. Andrea26

Jaku želju za još jednim smotuljkom imaju:

1. uporna
2. kik@
3. sretna35
4. barbi26
5. iva_luca
6. 
7. enya22 *ß728.80*
 8. Lili75
9. sandra.zvrk
10. 
11. 
12. Kjara 
13. Mary Ann
14. Pepita
15. mala_aria
16. Rene2
17. Ordep
18. dorica
19. odra
20. laky travanj 2011
21. mummy_s
22. Charlie
23. Sretna35

Kućna radinost:
1. nevenera
2. Charlie
3. maja_st
4. AnaMarija34

Trudnice:
1. H20 - curica 
2. valentine -curica 10.08.2010.
3. andiko t: 08.11.2010., dečko
4. Ginger   curica 06.11.2010.
5. Mimek 
 6. Osijek 
7. enya22 (prirodno)  t:24.02.2011., dečko
8. vesnare
9. beba2 
10. Anne Mary  t:15.04.2011.
11. Kikica (FET) 
12. Tia :Very Happy: 
13. SNOOPY  :Very Happy: 
14. mala bu  :Very Happy: 
15. rikikiki

----------


## andiko

Annemary, mozes napisati da je moj bucmasti sinek stigao 10.11.

Svima puno srece u postupcima i kucnoj radinosti!

----------


## Ordep

vidim da sam skroz zaboravila prijavit se da sam trudnica, a bila uvijerena da sam javila, ups...nego nas iznenadila prirodna trudnoća i test pokazao+ 25.09, sad sam u 20 tjednu i nemam pojma kako nam je uspjelo, nismo planirali uopće ni razmišljali o tome, kad se ja poćela nekako loše osjećati, umor, nisam se mogla pomaknuti, a ciklus mi se nije ustalio još od poroda pa se nisam brinula što mi nekoliko dana kasni menstruacija. (muž mi je pio neko vrijeme onaj čaj od onog čovjeka iz solina možda nekih mjesec dana samo i odustali smo od tog, a uzimao je i matičnu mliječ, magmu, i multivitamine, ali čisto da malo očisti organizam).Mama mi je rekla da joj baš čudno izgledam, a meni padne na pamet da uzmem test za T, kao, kad ga napravim dobit ću M, bit će da sam umislila u glavi pa se tako loše osjećam, a ono test pozitivan, muž i svi oko mene su bili u šoku , a ni ja nisam mogla vjerovati dok mi stomak nije počeo rasti :Smile: , uglavnom u 5 mj stiže nam mala Marija :Smile: . Svima u novoj 2011 želim isti scenarij! 
Svima veliki cmooooook

----------


## valentine

Ordep  :Very Happy: 

Prekrasno vas je život iznenadio  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mimek

joj mi kategorija koja je odradila svoj trud zaboravljamo se odjaviti s liste. I moja druga beba curica stigla 01.12.2010.

Svim trudilicama želim puno strpljenja i uspjeha u 2011. godini

----------


## andiko

Ordep i snoopy cestitke!!!!

----------


## klara

Joj kako lijepe vijesti ovdje  :Smile: 

I ja bih na listu budućih duplih mama, bebica stiže u kolovozu. (sve piše u potpisu)

----------


## Isabel

Hello!
I ja se skromno prijavljujem, jer već neko vrijeme mi se želja ta drugom bebicom mota po glavi. Kad sam pitala MM da li slično misli, samo se nasmiješio i kimnuo glavom  :Yes: . Eto, skromno smo se odlučili, idemo probati dobiti još jednu zvijezdicu! Zapravo mi se želja pojavila u srcu čim sam se prvi puta naspavala  :Grin: , no ipak smo morali malo pričekati radi CR. Naša princeza  :Zaljubljen:  je sada 18 mj.
Iako smo oba IVF-a radili u Viliju, i još uvijek ih jako jako volimo, mislim da ćemo ovog puta probati na SD-u, prvenstveno radi financija. Probati ćemo, a uvijek se možemo odlučiti ponovno za privatno, ako nam se na SD ne svidi.

Ja kao da sam sve zaboravila, pa nemam pojma otkud da krenem. Danas ću  se naručiti na inicijalni pregled kod dr. Baumana (bila kod njega 2007.,  ali brzo odustala kad je predložio bar 5 AIH prije IVF-a), pa ćemo  vidjeti!

I još samo da  :Bye:  mojim dragim curama: Snješka, Charlie, Pirica, Rene2, Andiko, Ginger, Suzzy, Uporna, Iva-Luca, Lili75, Enya, Pepita, Laky... KOliko se mi godina već družimo, ha? Ne mogu vjerovati koliko nas se skupilo ovdje! Baš lijepo!


 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## ina33

Ordep i snoopy, čestitam  :Smile: !!! Sretno svma!

----------


## Charlie

*Isabel*  :Kiss:  
Možda budemo ponovno i trudnice u isto vrijeme, to bi bilo lijepo.
Sretno!!!

----------


## pirica

*Isabel* baš sam se pitala kad ćeš nam se pridružit  :Grin: 

ja prijavljujem da sam na kontacepciji i s idućom M idemo u stimulirani :Very Happy:

----------


## maja_st

Prijavljujem šoping femare i negdje oko 20-tog siječnja idemo u postupak...... :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

super šta ste se malo pokrenili!
ajmo povećat malo listu!

----------


## Isabel

Charlie, e to bi bilo super!
Pirice, super za postupak! Pa vi ste speedy?
Charlie i Pirica, a gdje idete na postupak? Mi ćemo sad probati malo preko državne cice, točnije na SD, no uvijek kao backup računam Pol. Vili.
Kako je s poslom? Meni je malo bed jer tek sam prije 5 mj. ponovno počela raditi, ali opet s druge strane neću dijete odgađati radi posla.
 Kako bi vaši poslodavci gledali a drugu trudnoću?

Sretno i vama  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

*Isabel* ja idem ponovno na VV pa ćemo vidit za dalje

----------


## pirica

e da i meni je malo bed zbog posla, ali nemam namjeru ništa odgađat, još ništa nisam rekla ali bliži se tranutak kad ću morat reć šefici i šefu pa ćemo vidit kako će reagirat

----------


## andream

I ja prijavljujem onda femarski, negdje oko 25-oga. A za posao - ionako su me svi prestigli u napredovanjima dok sam bila na porodiljnom (ali doslovno svi), pa mi je sada svejedno. Bilo bi ludo odgađati i mjesec dana tik prije 40-tih, zar ne?

----------


## anabanana

I ja prijavljujem trudnocu, cekamo nase drugo zlato, iako smo tek usli u 8. tjedan, nadam se najboljem... Princeza je napunila 2 godine i 2 mjeseca...

GO CITO !!!

----------


## ZJENA

Tek sad vidim ovu temu. I prijavljujem se. 
Švrkija smo dobili nakon par godina borbe s spermiogramom, varikokelom, idiopatskom neplodnošću, nakon 2 AIH, nakon nebrojnih UZV praćenja ovulacije i baš kod jednog praćenja, skroz na skroz prirodno (već imali zakazan IVF) došlo je naše SUNCE. 
Za drugo smo se trudimo već skoro dvije godine, i sad u 11/10 imala sam vanmaterničnu koju sam riješila mtx. Kako uskoro punim 40-tu moj gini kaže da u obzir dolazi samo IVF. Kako sad to dobro rade i u Splitu, u niskom sam startu! Držite fige!

----------


## SNOOPY

Hvala vam cure! 
A ja vama želim da čim prije dođete u moje stanje.

Da malo pogurnem, kako smo ono znale reći - da vas povučem za nos!

----------


## andiko

klara - pa koja divota!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

Cestitke nasim trudnicama i buducim majcicama  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam od jucer pikalica  :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

> Cestitke nasim trudnicama i buducim majcicama 
> Ja sam od jucer pikalica


sretno tikica_69 ovaj mjesec navijam za tebe! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala puno  :Kiss:

----------


## iva_luca

Opa! Vidim da je u ovom klubu poprilično živahno. Baš mi je drago videjeti neke "stare" djevojčice.
Hm, hm, nekako se nadam da ću i ja uspjeti nagovoriti svog ljubljenog da startamo po još jednu lucu..... Za sada se uspješno otima, ko pastrva na maloj udici i slabom koncu. 
A velika L. će uskoro slaviti svoj drugi rođendan i ako nikako drugačije, naučit ću nju da pita za seku  :Smile: )) Dijete je ionako rječito (skoro ko mama!) pa neće biti problem da to savlada.

----------


## andiko

tikica, navijam za tebe....iva_luca....kud jedno.... :Grin:

----------


## kikica

Koje novosti!
Svim curama čestitam  :Love: 
Mi smo u 18 tjednu i čekamo dječaka termin 20.06.

----------


## Ginger

klara  :Very Happy:  i ovdje
snoopy i kikica :Very Happy:  i za vaše mrvice
tikica_69 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ posebne za tebe

a jooooj koliko poznatih imena  :Heart: 
Isabel, neka ti nova neprospavana noć dođe što prije, he he....

posao - ja sam i prije nego sam se vratila s porodiljnog šefu rekla da idemo odmah u nove postupke
moglo je biti da nam uspije nakon x postupaka i x vremena, nikad se ne zna kad će uspjeti...
srećom, ovaj put je uspjelo iz prve
a šef mi je inače super tip, tako da nije bilo nikakvih problema
karijeru sam stavila po strani, trenutno imam druge prioritete

----------


## Charlie

Jedno pitanje za trudilice u postupcima: kako sad kad je doma već jedno malo biće odrađujete vrijeme nakon transfera? Nema baš neke poštede uz moju 1,5 godišnjakinju, o dizanju njenih 11,5 kg da ne govorim. Nisam niti sigurna da je to uopće važno, ali da pitam, kako se vi snalazite?

----------


## rikikiki

Imala sam sreće pa je muž bio na nekakvom bolovanju i potpuno je preuzeo brigu o V. nakon transfera. Sad, kad se vratio na posao sve je po starom, osim što mi dolazi tata poslije posla na sat, dva da ja stavim utriće i odležim ... ubrzo nakon njega stiže i muž ... tak da me poprilično svi maze. Za vrijeme dok smo nas dvije same, radim sve normalno i dižem ju ... ne mogu joj odoliti, a i zubić joj izlazi pa se često nosimo i tiješimo :Heart: !

----------


## AnneMary

i ja sam imala sreću da je m bio na godišnjem pa sam ih oboje ostavila u Dalmaciji na selu kod babe i dida.
O je samo bio došao na punkciju.
A mala je imala 3 godine pa sam joj objasnila d aje ne mogu dizati i ona je to super prihvatila, 
iako meni to strašno nedostaje, ali dizanje 18 kg jednostavno mi nije palo na pamet.
Rekla sam joj da sad kad je mrvica u trbuhu doktor neda da mama diže teške stvari i teško kamenje, 
a pošto je i ona teška da ne smijem ni nju.
Ona je to super privatila!

----------


## Charlie

Meni nema šanse da MM bude doma...

----------


## Ginger

moja mama je bila kod nas jer je čuvala stariju cukru pa je ona obavljala sve teške stvari
onda sam prokrvarila i morala strogo mirovati pa nisam smjela ni iz kreveta
jako mi je falilo naše nosanje (puuuuno smo se nosale), a i njoj
stalno sam joj objašnjavala da mamu buba bušek ili leđa pa je ne mogu nositi
nisam htjela govoriti da je to zbog druge bebe da ne bi kasnije bilo frke...
onda je puno ležala pored mene (mislim puno za njenu dob) i čitali smo, mazili se, slagali puzzle i takve stvari
vrlo brzo je za sve što je treba dignuti, ili kad je htjela da ju se nosa, tražila baku ili tatu
meni je pružala rukicu da se idemo hodati
al ne mogu vam opisati kako sam bila sretna kad sam ju nakon poroda smjela ponovo podići  :Smile: 
al ni to odmah, jer su me iskasapili pa sam se bojala da mi ne popucaju šavovi...
to je i jedan od razloga (uz hrpu drugih logičnih) što sam toliko priželjkivala vbac (luda li sam bila :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## Ginger

moram se nadovezati na gornji post
mama je obavljala sve teške stvari od moje punkcije pa dok nisam prokrvarila
s obzirom da je beta bila mala i ja sam krvarila kao da imam pravu mengu, slijedećih 4 dana sam se ponašala kao da nisam ni bila u postupku
nosila malu, radila sve što treba i tak
znači, prokrvarila u srijedu (mislila gotovo je) u četvrtak beta 15 i do ponedjeljka sve po starom
u ponedjeljak sam išla i na posao i nakon posla po betu da potvrdimo da je nula, a kad ona narasla
onda su slijedili dani i tjedni agonije, je li vanmaterična, pa nije, pa hoće li beta rasti, pa ponovo krvarenja, pa hoće li biti ploda, pa opet krvarenje, pa kuca li srčeko, pa opet krvarenje.........
do kraja trudnoće nisam ništa radila i ništa dizala....

----------


## Charlie

Uh Ginger opet sam se najezila na tvoju pricu, ljubi svoje cudesne curice!

Ja sam se nakon prvog postupka 2 dana stvarno stedila, nisam lezala ali sam citala, odmarala (bio vikend), sve laganini, a onda od ponedjeljka u normalu bez nekih vecih napora tipa vjezbanje ali drugo sve normalno. Zato mi se sad cini neizvedivo dva dana postede, a nisam ni sama sigurna koliko to utjece na ishod...

Ostale trudilice, kako vi?

----------


## enya22

Charlie mozda ti moze koristiti i moje iskustvo (iako sam oba puta prirodno ostala T), pogotovo sad u 2. trudnoci: nosila i dizala M.-a (i jos ga povremeno dignem, iako sam 35 tj. T), tako da ocito to bas i ne utjece na tijek trudnoce. Naravno da mi od pocetka govore kako ga ne bih smjela dizati... ali, ajde ti objasni to 1,5-godisnjaku...  :Laughing:

----------


## frodo

cure,evo i mene k vama  :Smile:  !
kako vidite u potpisu i mi bi drugu bebicu...jučer su mi punktirali 6 jajnih stanica,sutra moram zvati da vidim kako su moji embrijići ( nadam se da su bar 2 od tolikih jaj.stanica)
prvi ISCI je uspio u prvom pokušaju,prošlo ljeto smo bili ponovno, ali ništa..
sad se lagano nadamo...a moje dijete stalno ponavlja da bi seku...srećica moja mala, i kako smo sad svaki drugi dan išli u zg on objašnjava baki da su "mama i tata otišli u zabreg vidjet za seku "   :Smile: 
svima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh !

----------


## andream

frodo, rastopila sam se na ovo. 
mi se nadamo da ćemo uspjet prije nego M progovori da je preduhitrimo  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Evo da i tu prijavim ET 2 zametka i betu 04.02.

----------


## AnneMary

> Evo da i tu prijavim ET 2 zametka i betu 04.02.


tikice sretno!

----------


## klara

> Jedno pitanje za trudilice u postupcima: kako sad kad je doma već jedno malo biće odrađujete vrijeme nakon transfera? Nema baš neke poštede uz moju 1,5 godišnjakinju, o dizanju njenih 11,5 kg da ne govorim. Nisam niti sigurna da je to uopće važno, ali da pitam, kako se vi snalazite?


Kad smo bili na postupku prošle godine Sunčica je imala 12 kg i 2.5 godine. Doktori u Mariboru su mi rekli da je smijem nositi nakon transfera i nosila sam je (taj postupak nije uspio ali ne mislim da to ima veze s nošenjem). Sada ima 4 godine i 15 kg, rijetko pita da je nosim, ali dignem je kad ide u kadu i sl., nosala sam je kad je bila bolesna. Nakon transfera nisam baš ništa mirovala.

----------


## kik@

čestitam svim novim trudnicama
tikice za tebe brdo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kik@

ja se moram priznati jos uvijek nemogu pomiriti s svojom vanmaternicnom,to me je bas jako pogodilo

----------


## Charlie

Klara, hvala ti!
kik@  :Love:

----------


## kiara

pozdrav svima!!! nije me dugo bilo,nisam baš imala vremena.ali bi se htjela pijaviti za drugu bebu.moja dg ista-pcos,a MM također loš nalaz spermiograma(mislim da je zadnji bio theratozoosp. još nismo uspjeli doći do Zagreba i pregleda,ujedno i dogovora  za postupak,ali mi se trudimo,i najviše se nadamo prirodnoj trudnoći :Very Happy: .
inače trenutno mi kasni 7 dana,a otkad sam rodila K.ciklusi su mi se popravili,tak da se malo nadam,ali ipak ne vjerujem baš da sam trudna. prije vjerujem da su mi se hormoni opet poremetili. :Mad: 
držim palčeve i vbram svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pusa!!!!

----------


## anabanana

Ni ja ne mogu odoliti dizanju curice, ima 14 kg, i navikla se maziti i nosati sa mnom i s nikim vise.. a ja ne znam tko je o nasem mazenju ovisniji, ja ili ona, pa ju nekad vrtim i dizem i kad ne pita..znam i ja da ne bih trebala, jer sam u 11.tjednu, i pokusavam se pribrati, ali s obzirom da mm radi, baka i didova ni rodbine nema u blizini, mi smo najvise vremena same. I poslje transfera sam ju dizala i kupala i sve ostalo, pa to valjda nije utjecalo na rezultat. I mislim da tek sad postajem svjesna trudnoce zapravo, jer je pocelo probadanje u donjem dijelu, pa cu se od sada i paziti i probati joj objasniti.....

----------


## klara

> ...pa cu se od sada i paziti i probati joj objasniti.....


Na forumu sam pročitala nešto što mi se čini kao dobar savjet: da djetetu treba reći kako tebe boli trbuh pa je ne možeš nositi, a ne da je ne možeš nositi zbog bebe. Tako da ne izazivaš negativne osjećaje prema bebi. A i zato što dijete može osjetiti empatiju prema mami, ali ne i prema nerođenoj bebi.

----------


## Ginger

klara, tako isto sam i ja, upravo iz navedenih razloga

kik@  :Love:

----------


## Lili75

Cure, čestitam vidim da se broj trudnica lijepo povećao !!! samo naprijed!

Svoje lijepe novosti sam stavila na : http://forum.roda.hr/threads/35224-N...-Lili75/page12

----------


## Lili75

QUOTE Lili75 
Ajde da se i mi priključimo. 

Nakon 3 god pokušaja što prirodnih, što MPO-a, Leonu smo začeli prirodnim putem. Leona je sada stara 6 mj. (danas punih 6 mj. zlato mamino   :Heart: ) i još nam je rano, ali bi htjeli defintivno imati još dječice ako Bog da. 

Ne znam reći kad ćemo krenuti na drugo, nećemo sigurno puno čekati jer vrijeme leti i godinice prolaze. Ali prije "teškog" rada   :Laughing:  mama mora operirati venu, a da bi to napravila ne smije dojit a planira bar još 6 mj. (ako ne i dulje   :Wink:  ) tako kad sve to uzmem u obzir ne prije povratka na posao.

Curke koje ste sad u postupcima i/ili radite na bebolini puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas dvije 
Lili i Leona[/QUOTE]

QUOTE Lili75 
"teški" rad se naravno odnosio na kućnu radinost,ajme kad se sjetim koliko je truda i rada bilo da bi došli do Leone majko moja  :Laughing:  

a ovisit će i o nalazima,možda ćemo morat opet u MPO, al naravno nadamo se što bržem dolasku našeg drugog anđelka i što lakšim putem.

 i vjerujem da smo podstrek curkama koje se još bore za svoju prvu bebu. Ja sam sanjala o drugoj bebi još dok nisam ni zatrudnila s Leonom.[/QUOTE]

Drage moje, čitam ovaj svoj "stari post" od studenog 2009. da mi je  netko tad rekao da ću u isto vrijeme dogodine zatrudnjeti s drugom bebom rekla bih mu da je lud, a upravo to se dogodilo i to bez po muke u kuć.radinosti (koju sam predviđala s obzirom na dijagnozu MM), još ne mogu vjerovat, pa vas molim da me prebacite iz jake želje za još jednim smotuljkom u trudnice. 

presretna sam i svima želim da osjetite ovo stanje sreće i blaženstva!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lili75

ponovno čitam (nešto sam zbrljala s citatima) i razmišljam kako sam oduvijek zamišljala i drugu bebu, sad gledano unatrag ne znam kako sam se to uopće usudila s obzirom da nisam imala niti jedno dijete al eto hrabre, lude valjda sreća prati!

Želim vam svima ostavrenj vaših snova bilo da se radi jednom, dvoje il iviše djece  :Smile:  nikad se ne zna kako smo krenule...vidim da neke cure dobije dvoje odjednom pa to su stvarno sretnice...

Drž te se, upornost se isplati i sve ćemo imati svoje smotuljke!

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav svima drage rode i rodice...
Čitam vas povremeno i vidim da je ovdje uvijek živo...Čestitke svim novim trudnicama, i ispunjenje želja svima onima koje još rade da to postanu...

Nakon cijele kalvarije koja mi se desila prije godinu dana, za one koje me ne znaju postoji tema - prestrašno iskustvo - ( danas je točno 1 god. od tog nesretnog transfera, pa sam posebno tužna...) želja za ponovnim pokušajem sve je jača. 

U strašnoj smo dilemi, nakon svega što se desilo, nažalost nisam u potpunosti povratila povjerenje u svog doktora, i ne znam hoću li ikada, tako da trenutno razmišljamo o tome u koju bi uoće kliniku mogli krenuti... Ne želimo ić na privatne klinike, niti zasad van Hr, tako da sam se ovdje obratila s nadom da nam moža možete preporučiti nekog dobrog, strpljivog doktora gdje bi mogli krenuti kroz mjesec,dva. Kažu mi da je dr. Bauman super...Željela bi čuti vaša mišljenja i preporuke...
Hvala vam unaprijed...

----------


## AnneMary

Dr.Bauman je ljudina i doktor , od srca ga preporučam s tim da mu obavezno kažeš za svoje neugodno iskustvo!
sretno katka22 i neodustaj.
jer kako kažu sve šta nas ne ubije, osnažuje nas!

----------


## Suzzy

he he he, vidim da sam još na listi za trudilice a moj je malecki već pravi zmaj  :Laughing: 
dugo, dugo se nisam javljala, baš sam zloćesta, nemojte mi zamjeriti.
ukratko, trudnoća nam se desila doslovno od prve, u kućnoj radinosti tako da smo zaobišli SD  :Cool: 

čestitam svim novim trudnicama i onima koje već nunaju svoje mališane a ostalim trudilicama za pojačanje želim puno,puno,puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~

i da... zaboravih... kratka22, baumana toplo preporučujem (hvala mu za našu K)

----------


## pirica

*Suzzy* koja vijest čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## katka22

Koji je postupak, tj. kako doć do doktora? Telefonski broj koji imam, točan je, javlja mi se njegova sestra, i koliko god uporno zovem, još nisam uspjela razgovarati s njim...
Kad je najbolje vrijeme za zvati?
Krećem u pripremu, ovaj tjedan počinjemo s prikupljanem nalaza, pa se nadam da ćemo ubrzo i u prvi posjet Zg...
ne znam da li je ovo pravo mjesto za tražit info, ali može li mi ko reći, smrzavaju li oni js?
Hvala...

----------


## tikica_69

katka, imas PP

----------


## Ginger

suzzy  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam

----------


## Suzzy

katka22, nisam sigurna kako doći do doktora, prilično je zauzet ali mislim da je najbolje da sa sestrom dogovoriš termin pa ćeš s doktorom u četiri oka. Treba ti samo uputnica od ginekologa, ponesi sve nalaze i ostale papirusine sa sobom. Ili da možda zvrcneš privat polikliniku u kojoj radi pa da tamo odeš na razgovor s njim.... jedino što će te to koštati.

----------


## katka22

Ne želim plaćat nešto za što ionako već plaćam...možda pogrešan, ali to je moj stav...
A nema panike što se tiče vremena, mislim, ne želim ništa forsirat, mjesec dva gore dolje mi ništa ne znači, iskoristit ću to za obavit osnovne pretrage. Da li tu još spadaju: Papa, brisevi, hepatitisi, i naravno povijest bolesti sa VV?

----------


## Charlie

*Suzzy* čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

katka22 najbolje ti je napravit termin za konzultacije, pa sve lijepo dogovorit s njim.
taman ćeš do tad imat sve nalaze.
pa možda već sljedeći ciklus krenete u postupak.
a ako misliš odmah na stimulaciju onda pokušaj da te odmah stave na listu za lijekove!

----------


## FionaM

*Katka22*, ja sam friška trudnica doktora Baumana i od srca ga preporučujem, ali do njega je gotovo nemoguće doći telefonski, jer ujutro obavlja foliklulometije, transfere, punkcije, nakon toga porode i onda mu dolaze trudnice (kojima je on vodio postupak) na UZV. Kad sam god došla na UZV, gore je bila hrpa parova i žena. Najbolje je naručiti se telefonski kod sestre i dobit ćeš svoj termin, a onda ćeš mu na konzultacijama sve lijepo ispričati. Ja sam, osim ovog što si ti navela, imala još i nalaze hormona, a osim markera hepatitisa, radila sam testiranje za HIV 1 i HIV 2 te na VDRL (mislim da je to test na sifilis). Sve to je radio i MM (hepatitis, HIV i VDRL), a MM je morao još kod njih na SD napraviti s-gram i bakteriologiju ejakulata (ovo zadnje TM ne mora napraviti na SD, nego bilo gdje). Nakon konzultacija će te staviti na listu lijekova i to je to. Ja sam lijekove čekala 2 mjeseca, ali čini mi se da se sad čeka malo duže. 
Sretno!!

----------


## katka22

Hvala svima na info!!!

----------


## jadro

Katka 22 :Bye:

----------


## katka22

> Katka 22


Jadro, stara suborko...
Pa gdje si mi?
Vidjela sam te nedavno na nekoj listi čekalica...jel to znači da si i ti u niskom startu?
Ajde, opet zajedno, i možda opet dobitno...
Pozz...

----------


## Suzzy

:Embarassed: tek sad vidim čestitke
hvala curke, i vama želim što prije još jedan maleni smotuljak u naručju

----------


## enya22

Ja rodila 17.2.2011.! 
David brzinski stigao u 8.45, malo vise od 3 sata nakon sto sam stigla na SD. Iskustvo drugog poroda mi je bilo PREDIVNO!  :Zaljubljen:  Ekipa dr.-ova, babica, sve... I kasnije na babinjacama, super cimerice, a ono najvrednije - moje dijete i ja sami, samo nase vrijeme za upoznavanje i mazenje. Sad kad smo kod kuce jos je ljepse, ali tu su i MM i starije dijete koje je jos uvijek beba i trazi paznju, pa nikad necu zaboraviti one trenutke u radaoni, kad smo se mali D. i ja gledali i kad je prvi put papao i kasnije u sobi kad sam bila samo njegova.
Zelim svim trudilicama za drugu bebu sto prije jos jednog malog andelica!

----------


## valentine

enya22, predivno  :Zaljubljen:  

Čestitam!

----------


## kikica

Čestitam!!
Uživajte, i nama se bliži prvi susret  :Love:

----------


## kikica

Cure, samo da podignem temu, dugo nema nista novo.

----------


## pirica

a trudimo se i dalje :Grin:

----------


## nevenera

trudimo se i dalje. 
i nadamo se

----------


## Charlie

Također...

----------


## AnneMary

evo ja brojim dane!
uskoro stiže mali braco!

----------


## anabanana

Odjavljujem se-----odustali smo, na moju veliku zalost, jer i dalje prizeljkujem jos jedno malo stvorenje..

----------


## spodoba

@mamice koje su isle na IVF/ICSI
kako ste uskladili vrijeme nakon transfera s obavezama oko djeteta? da li ste malkoc mirovale nakon transfera ili ste se i dalje bavili djecom kao uobicajeno..podizali..itd..
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Baš sam to ja pitala prije par stranica, pogledaj...iskustva variraju, nekima su uskakali muževi, neke su sve kao i uvijek. Ja idem normalno raditi, jer imam ok uredski posao, dijete izbjegavam dizati previše ali ne mogu to potpuno izbjeći. 
Probala sam nakon stimuliranog, kad su ulozi ipak veći, malo mirovati, ostala sam 2 dana doma, nisam ležala ali mi je mama pomagala s djetetom, i bilo je bez rezultata. U prirodnjacima definitivno ne mijenjam ništa, to bi bilo preveliko pretumbavanje a za male šanse, ali za idući stimulirani možda opet uzmem dan-dva predaha, baš mi je godilo  :Smile:

----------


## Snjeska

> Odjavljujem se-----odustali smo, na moju veliku zalost, jer i dalje prizeljkujem jos jedno malo stvorenje..


I ja se odjavljujem.
Išli smo na dva FET-a i nismo uspjeli.
Na nove simulacije ne idem, ta odluka je davno donesena, i time završava moj MPO put.
Mirna sam s tom odlukom, imam jednu srećicu i osjećam se ispunjeno.

Svima vama želim puno sreće, da ostvarite svoje snove i ispunjene idete kroz život.

----------


## frodo

mi se ne predajemo  :Mad: 
idemo dalje uporni i tvrdoglavi i optimistični  :Wink:

----------


## nataša

> I ja se odjavljujem.
> Išli smo na dva FET-a i nismo uspjeli.
> Na nove simulacije ne idem, ta odluka je davno donesena, i time završava moj MPO put.
> Mirna sam s tom odlukom, imam jednu srećicu i osjećam se ispunjeno.
> 
> Svima vama želim puno sreće, da ostvarite svoje snove i ispunjene idete kroz život.


  a joj, kako mi to zvuči nekako tužno... .. i ja sam probala do sad dvije stimulacije, jedan klomifen, 2 x FET, dva pritodnjaka i ništa..ali nekako ne volim reći da sam odustala...hm.. svakako se divim  hrabroj odluci, na ovaj način ćeš se moći konačno cjelokupno posvetit djetetu koje je tu, kraj tebe... svaka čast!

i ja razmišljam da odustanem..ne znam...

Snješka, anabanana, koliko vam je godina? jel vas to nagnalo na odustajanje?

 ja pauziram evo 5 mjeseci, nakon zadnje stimulacije, i NIKAKO NIKAKO se ne mogu natjerat za zagreb!!

----------


## Snjeska

> a joj, kako mi to zvuči nekako tužno... .. i ja sam probala do sad dvije stimulacije, jedan klomifen, 2 x FET, dva pritodnjaka i ništa..ali nekako ne volim reći da sam odustala...hm.. svakako se divim hrabroj odluci, na ovaj način ćeš se moći konačno cjelokupno posvetit djetetu koje je tu, kraj tebe... svaka čast!
> 
> i ja razmišljam da odustanem..ne znam...
> 
> Snješka, anabanana, koliko vam je godina? jel vas to nagnalo na odustajanje?
> 
> ja pauziram evo 5 mjeseci, nakon zadnje stimulacije, i NIKAKO NIKAKO se ne mogu natjerat za zagreb!!


nataša,
 moj MPO put je bio izuzetno težak, izgubila sam dvoje djece u visokom stupnju trudnoće, tj. nakon poroda.
Imala sam 11 stimuliranih ICSI postupaka, njih sam stoički podnijela, što se toga tiče isplati se svaki trud, ali gubitak djeteta...to je nešto sasvim drugo.

Sada imam svoju D. i sve je sjelo na svoje mjesto.
Meni je sada lako odustati jer ono čega se najviše bojim je nova trudnoća, neizvjesnost...i opet, ne daj Bože, gubitak.
Skupila sam snagu otići po smrzliće, jer sam osjećala da im moram dati šansu.
Dalje ne mogu...nakon svega, dalje ni ne želim.

----------


## anna

Nakon duuugo vremena skicnem sto se ovdje zbiva i oduseve me ove vesele vijesti. Cestitam svim upornim curama, a posebno su me odusevile Klara i Tia. Saljem vam velike puse i uzivajte u onim prekrasnim danima trudnoce! (a mogle bi se i koji put sastati)
Mi se nismo vise trudili (osim u kucnoj radinosti), sto ne znaci da ne bih voljela opet stiskati maleno, slatko, mirisljavo............... ali svi oni negativni rezultati u 7 godina, a i mojih 40+.................ne da mi se....
Nasa cura je svu tugu, samocu i suze pretvorila u neizmjernu srecu!

----------


## AnneMary

Evo da javim da se naš mali braco rodio 11.04.2011. godine.
Bio je drugi carski jer je i malac bio na zadak.

Svima vama koji nećete odustat iz bilo kojeg razloga želim da što prije dođete do bebača broj dva!

----------


## andream

Anne, čestitam.
Ni mi ne odustajemo - dok god bude imalo smisla (naravno, s obzirom na godine).

----------


## klara

*AnneMary* čestitam!

*nataša* nije tužno... ne moraš imati više djece da bi bio ispunjen. Meni je bila potrebna druga trudnoća da to shvatim. Sad znam da bih bila ispunjena i bez ove bebice koja mi je u trbuhu. To ne znači da joj se ne radujem beskrajno, ali, evo, ta bebica dolazi u obitelj koja je već sretna i ispunjena, nema "zadatak" da od nas učini sretnu i ispunjenu obitelj.
Trebalo mi je toliko da to shvatim jer sam kao dijete vjerovala da bi moja obitelj bila sretnija da sam imala brata ili sestru,jer jedno dijete nije "dovoljno" da usreći roditelje... ali nije tako  :Smile:  Sreća nije mjerljiva u brojkama, a naši putevi su različiti. 






> Nakon duuugo vremena skicnem sto se ovdje zbiva i oduseve me ove vesele vijesti. Cestitam svim upornim curama, a posebno su me odusevile Klara i Tia. Saljem vam velike puse i uzivajte u onim prekrasnim danima trudnoce! (a mogle bi se i koji put sastati)...


Bilo bi lijepo... kavica stare riječke ekipe  :Smile:  Doduše ja trenutno ne smijem na šetnje i kavice, ali bit će vremena kasnije.

----------


## enya22

*AnneMary* cestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Istina, sreca se ne mjeri brojkama, pa tako dvoje djece ne znaci vecu srecu, ali neizmjerno nas veseli kad vidimo kako nas M. voli malog bracu i kako odmah pita za njega cim dode kuci iz vrtica (a i ujutro kad se probudi, ide traziti "bebu" - kako ga zove).  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja bih i 3. dijete!  :Embarassed: 
Svim trudilicama za drugu bebu zelim uspjeh sto prije!

----------


## valentine

AnneMary čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

AnneMary, čestitam od srca na malom dečkiću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coolerica

AnneMary čestitke na dječačiću!

----------


## enya22

Evo nas da se malo pokazemo, a i da dignemo temu... nakon baby booma opet malo zatisje... Moram priznati da mi je predivno imati opet malu bebicu, nakon pocetnog uhodavanja s dvojicom malenih, vec sad je puuuno lakse (a D. tek navrsio 3 mj.)!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nevenera

da se javim, malo malakasala no i dalje uporna, nakon neuspješnog AIH-a idemo dalje. 

čestitke svim trudilicama  :Klap:

----------


## vesnare

*AnneMary* dugo me nije bilo pa čestitam sa zakašnjenjem.
Moji klinci mi oduzimaju puuuuno vremena, ali to je najljepše...
Napokon smo se s malenom malo uhodali, jer je konstantni sisavac.
Svima koji se još trude i nisu odustali želim da što prije dođu do brace ili seke.
Enya da me ne sprječavaju godine, možda bih i ja po treće... (ostalo još smrznutih na CITO) Ipak sa ovih svojih dvoje mališana osjećam se napokon ispunjeno.

----------


## uporna

*AnneMary* čestitke definitivno kasnim ali za dobre želje i čestitke nikad nije kasno.

*vesnare* još si mlada stigneš i 3. dijete.

Meni je na žalost ova trudnoća otišla ali čim prođe malo vremena i sredimo situaciju krećemo u kućne radinosti.

----------


## fjora

AnneMary čestitam!!!!!!!

----------


## sretna35

čestitke *AnneMary* na pojačanju

*vesnare i enya22* za čuda br 3

*uporna* za čudo br 2

ja šaljem zagrljaj odustajalicama i pridružujem im se 
nekako ne mogu zamisliti da si uživanje uz mog plavokoso-plavookog ljepotana i adaptaciju stana priuštim još neizvjesnosti, isčekivanja, minusa i razočarenja...život je uistinu lijep sada...a možda sa sobom donese i neko čudo...čudo br 2 ovog puta s porijeklom iz kreveta

----------


## amel

> *AnneMary* dugo me nije bilo pa čestitam sa zakašnjenjem.
> Moji klinci mi oduzimaju puuuuno vremena, ali to je najljepše...
> Napokon smo se s malenom malo uhodali, jer je konstantni sisavac.
> Svima koji se još trude i nisu odustali želim da što prije dođu do brace ili seke.
> Enya da me ne sprječavaju godine, možda bih i ja po treće... (ostalo još smrznutih na CITO) Ipak sa ovih svojih dvoje mališana osjećam se napokon ispunjeno.


Iskrene čestitke i uživajte u četvero!

----------


## andiko

Čestitke svim trudnicama i mamama. Trudilicama velika pusa...

Klara...ne bih se složila s tobom... Vidjet ćeš da je dvoje djece dupla sreća. Dolazi u sretnu obitelj, ali će povećat sreću... Trudnoća nije ona euforija kao prvi put... Sve je lakše s drugom bebom....
Trebaš vidjeti kako se manjem (7 mj) ozari lice kad vidi brata ...samo se njemu smije na glas punim plućima... A stariji se budi u svojoj sobi ujutro i viče..."mammmmaaaaa, donesi buraza" ... Ma nema riječi za to....
Ti se osjećaš da si ispunila onaj dio sebe koji je bio prazan sa jednim djetetom, ali vjeruj da će ti se napravit još puno mjesta u srcu  :Heart:

----------


## Becky

Evo da vas ja malo ohrabrim i uvjerim da idete opet. Mi imamo jednu harambašu staru skoro 4 godine (prirodnjak), sad je nekako došlo vrijeme da probamo opet, evo iz prve je uspjelo. Idemo slijedeći tjedan na uzv i nadamo se da ćemo vidjeti srčeko da kuca, do onda se oprezno veselimo...

----------


## kikica

Evo da se javimo, rodio se nas Borna 13.06.
Sve proslo ok

Svim trudilicama zelim puno uspjeha  :Love:

----------


## AnneMary

čestitam kikice!

i sretno svima, neka ljeto bude opuštajuće i plodno!

----------


## andream

Becky, ~~~~~~~~ za srčeko. I sama sam u čekanju istoga na UZV 1.7. i vjerom da ćemo se veseliti.

----------


## AnneMary

to se traži - puno dobrih vjesti!
čestitam andream i ~~~~~~~~ za srčeko!

----------


## Lili75

Drage moje,

prekrasnih li vijesti ovdje, čestitam vam svima od srca! ja baš i ne stignem na forum, umornija sam u ovoj trudnoći, pogotovo sad kad su vrućine i kad se bliži termin (za cca 3 tj.).

Leona se beskrajno veseli svom braci, potpuno ga je svjesna, večeras je zaspala, tako što mi je mazila trbuh, kaže mama mazit ću malo Franka , zlato moje malo...

Svima koji još čekaju drugo zlato šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

veliak pusa i pozdrav od mene, Leona i Franka(iz trbuha)  :Smile:  ljubim vas

----------


## Lili75

pardon LeonE i Franka...

----------


## laky

mi smo juče imali FET 3 vraćena...ali nesto nisam optimista mada nada zadnja umire :Smile: ))

----------


## maja8

Laky~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu i da mala curica dobije bracu ili seku

----------


## sretna35

laky navijamo
lili preslatko
kikica genijalno
andream čestitamo

----------


## sweety

*Laky*, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Laky* sretno!!!

Nama koliko god da je prvi put uspjelo relativno brzo (6xAIH i 2 prirodnjaka, a prvi stimulirani bingo), ovaj put ne ide pa ne ide  :Sad: 
Sad odmor preko ljeta a onda ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## aha33

meni bas nikako ne ide.....  :Sad: 


svima zelim srecu!!!!

----------


## Matovila

Prijavljujem se  :Smile: 

Uskoro idem kod dr. R na dogovor pa cemo vidjeti. Pretpostavljam da ce biti negdje na jesen... do tad jos moram malo raditi na sebi (citaj: skinuti koji kilogram, malo popraviti hormone stitnjace)

Imam smrzlice, zelim jos jednom pokusati. Istodobno se uzasavam ako nesto podje po krivu (jer prosla trudnoca i porod su bili upravo to... jako komplicirani i teski). Ali kao sto je Snjeska ranije napisala, osjecam da im trebam dati sansu. Ako ne uspijemo, to ce biti kraj naseg MPO puta, jer novi IVF ne planiram.

Obzirom da tu ima puno vas s iskustvom FET-a, jel mi mozete malo poblize opisati kako izgleda postupak, jel se (i sto) uzima nesto od lijekova, ako netko zna cijenu takvog postupka u Viliju. Unaprijed hvala

----------


## mala bu

evo, i ja se nakon svega ponovo prijavljujem....krećemo u pohod po n0.2...krajem 8./poč 9.mj....
do tada svima-S R E T N O !!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nana0501

evo i mene vec 2 god se trudimo, jedna neuspjela insem u petrovoj sad ciljai sa klomifenom i nadamo se najboljem

----------


## MASLINA1973

I mi se trudimo, trudimo, još uvijek iz petnih žila, ali zasad bez rezultata. Sutra bi trebala biti punkcija i dok princeza ljetuje nadam se da ćemo joj uskoro ipak moći javiti da su seka ili braco na putu. Pišem - bi trebala biti - jer nikad se ne zna.
No, kako bilo da bilo, mi smo ipak blagoslovljeni jednim djetetom pa od srca stalno navijam za sve da dožive taj osjećaj.

----------


## nana0501

mi se isto trudimo i necemo samo tako odustati jedino ako nam se financije isptiječe na putu ali ipak imam pravo na još 3 postupka pa se nadam da ce sa njima i beba doći

----------


## nevenera

da podignem temu
nakon 2 neuspješne inseminacije
prirodna trudnoća
sad sam 7 tt
maleno čudo  :Heart: 

ja PCOS,
mm asthenoteratooligozoospermia

----------


## mala bu

evo da se i ovdje prijavim...odradili punkciju i et... sad čekamo betu....za bracu ili seku :Very Happy:

----------


## tamara1981

Pozdrav cure....ja sam mama jednog malog dečkića kojeg smo,unatoč dugom čekanju,donijeli na svijet 2008.god.Prije godinu i pol smo počeli raditi na drugom bebaču ali nam nije uspjevalo pa smo otišli na pretrage u KBC Osijek.Prve dg.su bile Ashermanov sindrom,PCOS i anovulatorno hiperandrogeno stanje te mi preporučio laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju koje sam odradila 26.09.2011.Prije op.sam krvarila 11 dana te imala jače bolove,mislila sam da je od stresa.Međutim,bila je to vanmaterična trudnoća te sam ostala bez lijevog jajovoda.Desni jajnik mi je jako loš kao i d.jajovod.Zbog toga nam je propala inseminacija te nam je IVF postala jedina opcija.
Iako me je strah bilo kakvog postupka(zbog komplicirane 1 trudnoće i trombofilije) želja za još jednom bebicom je jača od toga.Zato vam se pridružujem u klub boraca za bebicu no.2

----------


## nevenera

samo naprijed cure  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

I ja se pridružujem trudilicama ali za treću bebu  :Very Happy: 
Sretno *tamara 1981*! Znam da je želja za novim članom obitelji jača od svega pa se nadam da ćeš brzo uspijeti u tome!

----------


## tikica78

bok cure, ja sam mama dvoje velikih  cura je 11  a sin 13 (prirodno ih dobili) prije 7 g je počela moja broba za 3 zlato..
5 g nisam znala u čemu je problem, prije 2g sam počela s pretragama ja sam u redu zdrava i sve ok ali mm ima loš sg..
rekli su nam jedino ICSI nam može pomoći.. prošla sam 4 ivf već dva u osijeku u bolnici i dva u privatnoj ivf klinici kod dr L. 
zadnji je bio sad u 10/2011 imala 3ET.. nije uspio.. htjela sam odustati .. od svega.. bol je neizmjerna .. ali ne mogu , moram se boriti 
dalje za svoje dijete.. srce mi je jače od pameti..idem dalje..

----------


## tikica78

jel nema nikoga ko ide po drugu bebicu?

----------


## andream

tikica, samo budite uporni. dobro si napisala da je ponekad srce jače od pameti. Nama je nakon rođenja prve bebe trebalo 5 novih postupaka da smo opet u iščekivanju druge bebe. Neka je i tebi sretan peti put. Sretno!

----------


## tikica78

> tikica, samo budite uporni. dobro si napisala da je ponekad srce jače od pameti. Nama je nakon rođenja prve bebe trebalo 5 novih postupaka da smo opet u iščekivanju druge bebe. Neka je i tebi sretan peti put. Sretno!


andream hvala ti, nadam se da bude sretan.. zapravo računam da mi je treći pukušaj kod pravog doktora kojem vjerujem..jer prva dva puta je bio totalni promašaj kod nestručnih liječnika..
ova tema mi je super jer razumijete moje razloge borbe.. rijetko gdje mogu naći podršku..obično me gledaju bijelo kad kažem da se borim za treću bebicu..
pa čak i doktori..

----------


## strategija

tikica78 apsolutno razumijem razlog borbe jer sam i sama u tvojoj situaciji ali mogu reći da ja imam dosta dobru podršku okoline.  :Smile:  Svi me već pitaju kad će treće  :Laughing:  Oduvijek sam htjela veliku obitelj i ne želim se predati samo zato što opet neće prirodnim putem. Važno da sad imaš povjerenja u dr i vjerujem da će te brzo razveseliti pozitivna beta!

----------


## Sezen

moje dijete je staro 11 godina-prirodno začeto,prije skoro 4 godine imala sam endometriozu,a prije toga sam nekoliko

godina pokušavala prirodno ostati trudna i doktori su me uvjeravali da je sve u redu,na kraju se pokazalo da ipak nije bilo...jako dugo želim drugo dijete,

što se okline tiče mišljenja su podijeljena,u početku me to malo brinulo,a sada mi je svejedno jer imam svoj cilj pa kako bude...jučer je na VV-u bilo

nas 4 cure koje se trudimo za drugo dijete i sve četiri smo se kužile kao da se poznajemo cijeli život....nadam se da ćemo uspjeti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica78

mene već godinama pitaju kad će treće? naime oboje smo mladi a djeca su nam već velika imamo mogućnosti i to im svima dođe kao neko logičnp pitanje..
a i ne slute da i srce puca kad me netko pita..
ali biti će treće , doduše nikada nisam ni sanjala da ću za treću bebicu prolaziti ovo sve , ali 
isplati se .. meni su moja djeca sve.. moji anđeli..

----------


## Sezen

a to sa upitima kad će drugo dijete već pomalo jenjava,valjda su me radoznali već otpisali :Laughing:

----------


## AnneMary

Upravo sam vidila na drugom topicu da je draga Andiko trudna treći put i od srca joj čestitam na malom Čudu!
Upravo takav san sanjam, a tebi se ostvario!
Čestitam!

Javi nam se malo ovdje, posebno kad rodiš! Sretno!
varno 
Inače naš braco je već 6 mjeseci i stvarno uživamo u njegovom društvu!
Sretno svima da što prije zatrudnite!
Sav trud se isplati stostruko isplati!

----------


## AnneMary

> U postupcima su ili uskoro startaju:                    
> 
> 1. nela *1/0*
> 2. andiko *2/1 -  ß540* 
> 3. AnneMary *6/1-* *ß1184,2*
> 4. molu *4/0*
> 5. Ginger* 1/1* - *ß477* 
> 6. škorpija                                         
> 7. narnija 
> ...



Evo ovo je zadnja lista!
Javite se da je ažuriramo.

----------


## maja8

> Evo ovo je zadnja lista!
> Javite se da je ažuriramo.


Moram da se javim i kažem da ćemo za jedno mjesec dana, ako bog da, dobiti bracu...  :Very Happy: 
Moram napomenuti, iz kućne radinosti...

----------


## AnneMary

> Moram da se javim i kažem da ćemo za jedno mjesec dana, ako bog da, dobiti bracu... 
> Moram napomenuti, iz kućne radinosti...



bravo maja8! čestitam i sretno do kraja!
javi se i kad rodiš da znamo da je sve prošlo u redu!

----------


## laky

mi smo dogovorili postupak u travnju 2011

----------


## kiara79

> mi smo dogovorili postupak u travnju 2011


misliš 2012.? :Smile:

----------


## laky

> misliš 2012.?


a da  :Smile:  nista čudno radna nedjelja pa sam napisla 10 puta 2011 -a i eto omaklo se i ovdje

----------


## strategija

> Evo ovo je zadnja lista!
> Javite se da je ažuriramo.


Čekam kontrolu 14.11. da me stavi na listu za IVF.

----------


## andream

Ja bih ipak na listu trudnica, iščekujemo porod u veljači 2012.

----------


## AnneMary

> Ja bih ipak na listu trudnica, iščekujemo porod u veljači 2012.


jao super!
koliko lijepih vjesti!
Znala sam ja da sigurno ima trudnih pa velim da vas malo postrojim, a ujedno i drugima dam elana za dalje.

Započet ću novu listu sa prijavljenima.


Trudilice za drugu bebu:

1. laky - postupak 04/2012.
2. strategija


Trudnice:

1. H20 - curica 
2. valentine -curica 10.08.2010.
3. andiko t: 08.11.2010., dečko, beba (prirodno)
4. Ginger   curica 06.11.2010.
5. Mimek 
 6. Osijek 
7. enya22 (prirodno)  t:24.02.2011., dečko
8. vesnare
9. beba2 
10. Anne Mary 11.04.2011., dečko
11. Kikica (FET) 
12. Tia
13. SNOOPY 
14. mala bu 
15. rikikiki
16. maja8 (prirodno),dečko
17. andream

----------


## tikica78

mogu ja na listu ? trudilica za treću bebicu.. :Smile:  u postupak idem ili sad u 11-2011 ili u 1-2012 budući sam bila sad u 9-om pa ne znam .. doktor mi je rekao da mu se javim čim dobijem pa onda valjda planira samnom nešto..
Darkica sviđa mi se taj polustimulirajući ...

----------


## laky

> jao super!
> koliko lijepih vjesti!
> Znala sam ja da sigurno ima trudnih pa velim da vas malo postrojim, a ujedno i drugima dam elana za dalje.
> 
> Započet ću novu listu sa prijavljenima.
> 
> 
> Trudilice za drugu bebu:
> 
> ...



H2O je rodila Ivu ima već 10 mjeseci mislim :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

> H2O je rodila Ivu ima već 10 mjeseci mislim


zato je pored nje curica ljubičastim slovima.
Bojila sam ih kad su se rodili, ali kasnije sam i ja zatrudnila pa je sve nekako stalo.

----------


## AnneMary

tikica78 i ja maštam o otvaranju novog topica s imenom trudilice za treću bebu, pa ako misliš d abi vas bilo slobodno otvori topic, a do tad tebe i strategiju stavim na listu.

Trudilice za drugu bebu:

1. laky - postupak 04/2012.
2. strategija

Trudilice za treću bebu:

1. tikica78
2. strategija

Trudnice:

1. H20 - curica 
2. valentine -curica 10.08.2010.
3. andiko t: 08.11.2010., dečko, beba (prirodno)
4. Ginger curica 06.11.2010.
5. Mimek 
6. Osijek 
7. enya22 (prirodno) t:24.02.2011., dečko
8. vesnare
9. beba2 
10. Anne Mary 11.04.2011., dečko
11. Kikica (FET) 
12. Tia
13. SNOOPY 
14. mala bu 
15. rikikiki
16. maja8 (prirodno),dečko
17. andream

----------


## frka

ja guram svoj nos gdje mu (još) nije mjesto  :Grin: , ali Mimek, Osijek i vesnare su rodile curke, a rikikiki je nažalost imala missed ab...

----------


## nevenera

ja sam ostala trudna prirodno. dvije neuspješne insemijacije i onda malo čudo. termin mi je 10.5. javim spol kad saznam

----------


## AnneMary

Trudilice za drugu bebu:

1. laky - postupak 04/2012.
2. strategija

Trudilice za treću bebu:

1. tikica78
2. strategija

Trudnice:

1. H20 - curica 
2. valentine -curica 10.08.2010.
3. andiko t: 08.11.2010., dečko, beba (prirodno)
4. Ginger curica 06.11.2010.
5. Mimek curica
6. Osijek curica
7. enya22 (prirodno) t:24.02.2011., dečko
8. vesnare curica
9. beba2 
10. Anne Mary 11.04.2011., dečko
11. Kikica (FET) 
12. Tia
13. SNOOPY 
14. mala bu 
15. maja8 (prirodno),dečko
16. andream


hvala!
Žao mi je za rikikiki, stvarno nisam znala!

----------


## andiko

AnneMary, hvala ti na čestitkama  :Love: 

Drugog sineka sam rodila 10.11.2010., a i čudo beba je dečko  :Zaljubljen:  Termin 01.03.2012.

Inače..od prvotnog šoka sam se oporavila...sad mi već nije jasno zašto svi nemaju bar troje djece.... :Grin:

----------


## andiko

Svim trudilicama želim puno sreće, a trudnicama/mamama čestitam od srca  :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

> AnneMary, hvala ti na čestitkama 
> 
> Drugog sineka sam rodila 10.11.2010., a i čudo beba je dečko  Termin 01.03.2012.
> 
> Inače..od prvotnog šoka sam se oporavila...sad mi već nije jasno zašto svi nemaju bar troje djece....


nemaš pojma koliko si me razveselila!
stvarno osjećam kao da se meni ostavrio san jer vidim da je i to moguće.
vidiš da sam zbog toga čak podigla i topic iako sam se skoro odvikla potpomognute.

----------


## tikica78

> AnneMary, hvala ti na čestitkama 
> 
> Drugog sineka sam rodila 10.11.2010., a i čudo beba je dečko  Termin 01.03.2012.
> 
> Inače..od prvotnog šoka sam se oporavila...sad mi već nije jasno zašto svi nemaju bar troje djece....


ovo mi je super što si rekla!!

----------


## mala bu

joj cure kak je lijepo vidjeti koliko nas ima....pogotovo trudilice za treću bebu- naime, mi smo tek krenuli u borbu za drugo, ali vas razumijem 100% i mislim da ćemo i mi vašim stopama...
u planu smo u 11.mj. za IVF u prirodnom ciklusu dok čekamo stimulirani negdje 2-3mj.2012.
sretno svima!!!! :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

malabu sretno ! nek se primi ovaj put..

----------


## strategija

Tiho je ovdje nešto  :Smile:  Cure, ima kakvih novosti? Ja u 02/2012 krećem u postupak  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Hej društvo pa gdje ste? Evo ja krenula u postupak s klomifenom ,u četvrtak uzv da vidimo jesam li odreagirala, ako ne onda novi postupak tek iza Nove godine..

----------


## strategija

*tikica78* ~~~ za folikule sutra! Javi!
Ja moram još hormone vaditi i ako budu kao i prije idemo u istu stimulaciju kao i u dobitnom IVFu. Cilest+decapeptyl+gonal f.

----------


## tikica78

strategija hvala ti za vibre.. pomogle su .. imam 7-8 folikula, dobila bocke za iduća dva dana pa i nedjelju idem opet na uzv.. :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

sretno tikica, možeš ti to!

----------


## tikica78

Hvala ti ,ma znam da mogu..sutra po magli do ZG...ali sve za bebicu..

----------


## strategija

tikica78 u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## tikica78

Hej draga evo večeras primam stopericu i u petak punkcija! A ti? Joj sad tek vidim da si i ti u borbi za treću bebicu, danas mi dr.kaze da mu nije jasno kako mi nije dvaput već uspjelo a već imam djecu i sve je ok samnom..kad sracunam sve postupke ovo mi je 5 pokušaj za to moje tako zeljeno treće čudo!

----------


## strategija

Da i ja krećem u borbu za treću srećicu. Nažalost ima dosta slučajeva sekundarnog steriliteta. Prvi put sam jako brzo ostala prirodno trudna i nikad mi nije palo na pamet da ću se za drugu bebicu morati jako potruditi jer neće pa neće prirodno. Sada kad smo se odlučili za treće to sam prihvatila kao normalno i jedva čekam veljaču da krenem u postupak.  :Smile: 
Tebi želim bezbolnu punkciju sa puno dobrih stanica i da ovaj postupak donese treće čudo!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

da i kod mene je tako prvih dvoje neplanski došli i prirodno , a sad kad smo htjeli treće ne ide i ne ide.. dugo smo sve pripisivali stresu i sl. i sad mi je zbog toga žao jer sam tako izgubila dobrih 5 godina.. da sam odmah krenula u postupak sad bi već imala bebicu..
a smiješno mi je to kako ti postane nekako normalno ići u postupak, meni već to sve bockanje ,folikulometrije i ostalo postalo  ko ono kad pereš zube svaki dan..
 :Laughing:

----------


## Tia

AnneMary kad bude nova lista onda mali ispravak
Ja sma rodila 29/06/11 dečka.

A za listu trudilice za treće još je malo prerano iako i tu ću biti jer imamo 3 vitrificirane

----------


## andream

Bravo cure, pogotovo curke koje idu na treće. Mi ovdje stajemo s našim MPO putem, naravno išli bi dalje da imamo bilo što zamrznuto, ali pratit ćemo vas uvijek na ovom najdražem forumu  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Cure da vam javim, jučer bio transfer..tri mrvice vraćeno..sad čekanje...

----------


## AnneMary

> Cure da vam javim, jučer bio transfer..tri mrvice vraćeno..sad čekanje...


sretno!

----------


## tikica78

Hvala puno, jel imate neki recept za ponašanje poslije tranfera?

----------


## AnneMary

Opusti se i uživaj!
Ja sam prva 2-3 dana ležala a onda laganini dalje!

U pravilu nema pravila, ili će se prihvatiti ili neće!
~~~~~~~~~~ za prvu opciju!

----------


## strategija

Tikica78, super  :Very Happy:  Čuvaj malce i izdrži do bete! 
Ja sam prvi put skoro dva tjedna mirovala pa ništa a drugi put sam išla odmah na posao i - bingo! Tako kao što kaže AnneMarry sve laganini!

----------


## tikica78

Lezala sam jučer i danas sutra cu laganini na posao ako mi ne bude dobro lako dođem doma i legnem..cure bas se nekako nadam da će biti sve ok, po prvi puta nemam reakciju i super se osjećam! I psihički i fizički!

----------


## strategija

Tikica78 za bracu ili seku ~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

haha..a može i oboje!  
hvala ti!

----------


## mirna26

curke..možda mi možete pomoći...zapravo treba mi info za jednu moju kolegicu..ispričavam se ako se o tome već pričalo..
naime...ako je po novom zakonu 6 ivf stimuliranih pokušaja MPO pod potporom HZZO-a....i ako žena želi drugo dijete nakon prvoga kojeg je dobila unutar tih 6 postupaka, da li sve ide iz početka pa se ima novih 6 pokušaja ili se ispuca još onoliko puta koliko je ostalo?

----------


## AnneMary

nisam sigurna ali mislim da se ide iz početka!

----------


## karlita

> curke..možda mi možete pomoći...zapravo treba mi info za jednu moju kolegicu..ispričavam se ako se o tome već pričalo..
> naime...ako je po novom zakonu 6 ivf stimuliranih pokušaja MPO pod potporom HZZO-a....i ako žena želi drugo dijete nakon prvoga kojeg je dobila unutar tih 6 postupaka, da li sve ide iz početka pa se ima novih 6 pokušaja ili se ispuca još onoliko puta koliko je ostalo?


poslije rođenja djeteta opet se računa ispočetka -znači 6 pokušaja :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Cure bok! Ja sam vam na 11dpt napravila test i imam plus, jučer na12dpt još 5testova +  i jutros + sutra tek vadim betu ali čini mi se da je moja borba koja traje 7godina za treću bebu blizu kraja..

----------


## laky

tikica odlično  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Tikice, odlična vijest, čestitam i vjerujem da će sve biti u redu. Stvarno duga borba, zaslužili ste uspjeh!

----------


## tikica78

Ma ne znam čini mi se kao da sanjam..čekam betu..samo da bude sve ok.. Da nitko ne moze vjerovati da sam tako uporno bila za treću bebu..

----------


## AnneMary

> Ma ne znam čini mi se kao da sanjam..čekam betu..samo da bude sve ok.. Da nitko ne moze vjerovati da sam tako uporno bila za treću bebu..


znala sam da ćeš uspit!
sretno do kraja!

----------


## strategija

Bravo, tikica  :Very Happy:  Javi nam veeeliku betu!

----------


## tikica78

evo cure beta je 496  :Smile:  sad još da preživim duplanje i da  ugledam malo srčeko na uzv...

----------


## mirna26

> poslije rođenja djeteta opet se računa ispočetka -znači 6 pokušaja


ma zar ozbiljno??!!! :Shock: 

BRAVO!!!!
puno puno hvala

ps.tikica čestitam t na trećoj bebolini!! :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Čestitam, tikice! Odlična beta!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

druga beta 1312 :Smile: 
cure moja moja borba od 7g za treću bebicu je izgleda završena... u ponedjeljak imam uzv..

----------


## strategija

Čestitam na trudnoći  :Klap:  Sigurno je sad cijela obitelj presretna  :Smile:  U ponedjeljak za  :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

Strategija nismo još rekli djeci nekako se bojim još dok se ne uvjerim na uzv..
Ali mos si smisliti koja će to biti sreća! 
Kad ti kreces po svoju srecicu? Da ti vibram jako jako!

----------


## strategija

Imat ćete predivne blagdane  :Smile: 
Ja sam u ponedjeljak naručena za kontolu i dogovor sa doktoricom za lijekove. Brzo i ja krećem pa će mi trebati vibrice  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Joj super jedva čekam da krenes i nek ti borba bude kratka! Ja idem u ponedjeljak na uzv , da vidimo jel ima možda vise od jedne bebice..

----------


## tikica78

Bok cure samo da vam javim na uzv dr. Našao dvije g.vrecice! Izgleda da ćemo dobiti i seku i bracu :Klap:  u utorak idem opet na uzv da vidim srceka! Svima želim predivne blagdane bas ovakve kakve ja imam! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## laky

aaaaaaaaaaaa uzivajte <3<3

----------


## nevenera

ne vidim sebe na listi trudnica. nakon dvije neuspješne inseminacije (ja PCOS, mm teratooligoasthenozoospermija), kućna radinost, beta 31,4 pa 90,1 pa 249,1. sad sam 20 tt, dečko stiže 10.5.2012. a stariji braco, isto malo čudo iz kućne radinosti, još ne vjeruje da u mom trbuhu ima nešto maleno. imali smo termin u cita za ICSI ali smo se prije neki dan čuli s dr poljakom i otkazali termin. želim svim trudilicama da što prije dobiju maleno čudo

----------


## strategija

Ajme tikice predivno  :Zaljubljen:  Imaš  :Heart:   :Heart:  Imat ćete gužvu za stolom sljedeći Božić :Laughing: 

Cure svima vam želim sretan Božić!  :Kiss:

----------


## laky

mislim da nista od naseg postupka u travnju a vjerojatno ni kasnije ..puno se stvari skupilo da smo odlučili odustati od daljnje borbe za drugu bebicu....sad je tako tjesim se onim nikad ne reci nikad ....

----------


## mala bu

tikica 78- prekrasno, čestitam od  :Heart: !!!! svima ostalima najljepše želje za blagdane i da uskoro dočekaju svoje srećice... :Yes:

----------


## magi7

Evo mi krećemo po bracu ili seku. FET će biti sad u srijedu, imamo samo jednog, pa ćemo vidjeti što bude.

----------


## maja8

drage moje evo da ovdje javim da je naša curica dobila bracu i sada nam još veće veselje vlada kućom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

čestitam!
 znam kako vam je!
 kiss!

----------


## strategija

*magi7* sretno!

*maja8*  čestitam!

*tikica78*  di si?

----------


## tikica78

Cure nažalost moram vam se javiti prepuna suza..prije 6dana sam imala Spontani u 11tj..ne mogu doći k sebi..svako novo jutro me ubija kad shvatim da ih nema vise...

----------


## AnneMary

žao mi je!

----------


## andream

tikice, žao mi je, jako...

----------


## strategija

Tikica draga...  :Taps:  nemaš pojma koliko si me rastužila sada  :Crying or Very sad:  Mogu si misliti kako je tek tebi... Isplači se i nadam se da krećeš u nove pobjede kad se oporaviš.  :Kiss:

----------


## magi7

Tikice, stvarno mi je žao. :Sad:

----------


## samosvoja

Tikica78 nemam reci utehe za tebe.
Samo da prijavim da smo krenuli u postupak :Klap:  :Klap: .Nadam se samo da mi nece trebati 9.postupaka za drugu bebicu



Pozdrav :Wink:

----------


## strategija

samosvoja neka ovaj put bude iz prve  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

cure želim vam puno sreće u postupcima i nek se bebice odmah prime..

----------


## mala bu

> cure želim vam puno sreće u postupcima i nek se bebice odmah prime..


potpisujem...
Meni za drugo se već uduplo odužilo...a tikice 78 znam kroz šta si prošla...vidiš u mom potpisu-na žalost, isto miss ab blizanci...
dat će nam Bog...

----------


## nataša

eo mene, dugo me nije bilo...od uspjelog pokušaja 5  promašaja :/, prvi put je bilo najlakše, valda nisam znala šta me sve čeka, pa se odmah primilo, sad već dugo dugo ništa  :Sad: ....
Nego, kako vaši muževi na to sve  reagiraju?
ja se i s tim moram dosta borit, silno želim ići opet, sad već imam  5 pokušaja iza sebe neuspjelih, od toga 3 stimulacije, MM više nema volje...idem vlakom do zagreba, ne treba ništa puno osim dva put ići sa mnom, jednom na punkciju, jednom na transfer, ostalo sve obavim sama, ali on nema volje i ne znam kako da se izborim..ima li neko slična iskustva?
 ono baš sam vam otvorila dušu ( možda  bi bilo bolje da mi je nick maaaaaaalčice skriveniji :Laughing: )

----------


## strategija

Draga Nataša. Evo ja sam nedavno odradila prvu negativnu betu nakon prethodnog uspjeha i moj muž je to dosta teško podnio s obzirom da je on mislio da je to riješena stvar. Sve je bilo super, dvije blastice vraćene i on je već slavio trudnoću ali ja sam kao i sve mi žene bile dosta realna u tom svemu i nisam se opustila. Negativna beta jako boli bez obzira na to što već imam djecu. Ja planiram sljedeći postupak i imam beskonačnu volju za dalje a on se sad malo zamislio i shvatio da nije to baš sad tako jednostavno. Njemu je žao gledati me kako se pikam i gutam sve te hormone a kao i ja jako želi još jedno dijete, ne želi odustati ali predlaže mi da više ne idemo u stimulirane postupke već bi on da probamo s inseminacijama. 
Nadam se da će tvoj muž skupiti snage za još jedan postupak i da će taj biti bingo!  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

dali znate kako se racuna  to ako  imas  pobacaj u 21tt  , dali  besplatnih 6x  idu ispocetka ili  ne  ?
eto ako tko zna....nama su ostala  samo jos 2x  beplatno

----------


## crvenkapica77

dali znate kako se racuna to ako imas pobacaj u 21tt , dali besplatnih 6x idu ispocetka ili ne ?
eto ako tko zna....nama su ostala samo jos 2x besplatno   :Sad:

----------


## frka

crvenkapice, kada novi zakon stupi na snagu, postupci će se brojati ispočetka. po svemu sudeći, imat ćemo pravo na 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodnjaka na teret države.  

i još jednom - tako mi je žao...  :Crying or Very sad:  ne znam što bih ti rekla... drži se  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

stvarno? tako ce biti ? 
a kad krece taj novi zakon i jel jos uvijek stoji oplodnja 12js , jel od svibnja? nisam to pratila u zadnje vrijeme od silnih problema 

pisem ovdje jer i ja nekako ovdje spadam zar ne , nazalost na ovaj nacin   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## margaretica

Drage ženice (i muškići, ako ih ima), molila bih jednu informaciju, nije da mi je hitno, međutim, htjela bih se informirati o slijedećem: suprug i ja smo nakon pet godina pokušavanja iz druge inseminacije uspjeli dobiti malenog sina. Što se tiče nekih dijagnoza, i kod njega i kod mene uvijek su svi nalazi bili i više nego dobri tako da smo se dugo, dugo nadali da ćemo prirodnim putem uspjeti ostati trudni (dvije i pol godine su prošle do trenutka kada smo potražili pomoć), međutim, kako nam to nije uspjelo, krenuli smo na potpomognutu i napokon dobili našu malu bebicu (sve skupa se odužilo iz raznoraznih, vjerujem, svima poznatih, razloga). 
Ono što želim pitati je slijedeće: kako nam se put do prvog djeteta neplanirano odužio, a ja imam 35 godina a suprug 5 više a željeli bismo barem još jedno dijete, i budući se bojim da "rad" na drugom djetetu neće biti uspješan kao što nije bio niti na prvom, koliko ćemo opet morati čekati (jer tek ako ne ide prirodno kreće liječenje koje se na kraju otegne) da eventualno krenemo u postupak "liječenja" potpomognutom. Nadam se da sam dovoljno jasno objasnila ono što me zanima i unaprijed hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## andream

Evo ja ću ukratko: ovo liječenje ne moraš stavljati pod upitnik jer neplodnost jest bolest pa se kao takva i liječi, u ovom slučaju postupcima potpomognute oplodnje. Hodogram će ti ovisiti dosta i o izboru klinike, između ostalog, ali najviše o čekanju dosta pretraga koje će doktori zahtijevati od tebe. Prošlo je već dosta vremena od poroda i zasigurno ćeš trebati obaviti papu, podosta hormona na određeni dan ciklusa, cervikalne briseve (ovdje se zna odužiti ako će trajati eventulano liječenje). Kad se odlučiš za kliniku, najbolje ti je onda na tim stranicama konkretno i postaviti pitanje (primjerice koliko se čeka na prvi postupak - VV čini mi se obavlja postupke odmah, čim obaviš sve pretrage, dok su npr na Sv duhu uveli i brojeve za čekanje na stimulirani postupak. Vjerojatno pratiš i problematiku prijedloga novog Zakona pa će se uvesti ograničenja broja postupaka, kako prirodnjaka (bez lijekova) tako i stimuliranih postupaka s lijekovima. Sretno! Btw, iz koje je klinike vaše dijete? ako se odlučite za dalje u istoj, onda možda najbolje da tamo i postaviš isto pitanje.

----------


## margaretica

Moja beba je iz Rijeke, znam da prikupljanje nalaza traje dugo (zbog toga kao i zbog naručivanja se i odužilo prvi puta), zato me zanima da li mi kao par koji ima dijagnosticiranu neplodnost iz nepoznatog razloga moramo ponovo neko vrijeme pokušavati prirodnim putem (što ćemo svakako i pokušavati iako pet godina neuspjeha ne zvuči obećavajuće) pa da nam se ponovo , ako ne uspijemo, da ista dijagnoza (što će potrajati), ili se odmah može krenuti u postupak za drugo dijete na istoj klinici?

----------


## andiko

najbolje da porazgovaraš sa svojim mpo doktorom.

----------


## pirica

> Moja beba je iz Rijeke, znam da prikupljanje nalaza traje dugo (zbog toga kao i zbog naručivanja se i odužilo prvi puta), zato me zanima da li mi kao par koji ima dijagnosticiranu neplodnost iz nepoznatog razloga moramo ponovo neko vrijeme pokušavati prirodnim putem (što ćemo svakako i pokušavati iako pet godina neuspjeha ne zvuči obećavajuće) pa da nam se ponovo , ako ne uspijemo, da ista dijagnoza (što će potrajati), ili se odmah može krenuti u postupak za drugo dijete na istoj klinici?


mi smo s istom dijagnozom odmah krenuli u postupke

----------


## margaretica

Ma ja sam blentavo postavila pitanje, uglavnom, htjela sam znati da li kada je jedan par dijagnosticiran kao neplodan (iz nepoznatog razloga)  pa uspije u postupku dobiti dijete ta dijagnoza ostaje i dalje pa se odmah može krenuti s postupcima za drugo dijete  ili opet sve kreće iz samog početka tj. 6 mjeseci se truditi pa onda opet svi nalazi i tek onda postupak. Najbolje da porazgovaram sa svojom ginekologiicom (iako nam se zbog njenog polako ćemo sve skupa i odužilo toliko pa se bojim da ne bi i ponovo bilo tako).
pirica, nakon koliko vremena od rođenja prvog djeteta ste krenuli na postupke?

----------


## pirica

> Ma ja sam blentavo postavila pitanje, uglavnom, htjela sam znati da li kada je jedan par dijagnosticiran kao neplodan (iz nepoznatog razloga)  pa uspije u postupku dobiti dijete ta dijagnoza ostaje i dalje pa se odmah može krenuti s postupcima za drugo dijete  ili opet sve kreće iz samog početka tj. 6 mjeseci se truditi pa onda opet svi nalazi i tek onda postupak. Najbolje da porazgovaram sa svojom ginekologiicom (iako nam se zbog njenog polako ćemo sve skupa i odužilo toliko pa se bojim da ne bi i ponovo bilo tako).
> pirica, nakon koliko vremena od rođenja prvog djeteta ste krenuli na postupke?


L je imala 1g i 4mj i krenuli smo u postupke bez prethodnog truda jel  :Smile:

----------


## Tia

I mi smo prije prvoga bili idiopati, i kad smo išli po drugo odmah smo išli na IVF bez svih onih silnih ciljanih i AIH-a

----------


## andream

Meni je logično da svakako trebaš napraviti pretrage (papu, briseve, hormone, eventualno HSG kod inseminacije), jer to se vremenom itekako može mijenjati pa ćete opet morati čekati. Inače preporuka koliko čekati nakon poroda razlikuje se od doktora, tako je jedan meni sugerirao godinu dana a drugi pola godine. Uz uvjet da krene m. U svakom slučaju, polako krenite s pretragama i taman na jesen stignete u novi postupak, u dogovoru s doktorom. Sretno!

----------


## margaretica

Znači, čim se odlučimo na drugu bebu, idem kod moje ginićke i ona me mora poslati raditi pretrage? Može li ona tražiti od nas da se prvo trudimo jedno vrijeme pa onda tek da krenemo s pretragama ili nam mora dati da odmah krenemo s pretragama koje ionako dugo traju pa tijekom pretraga ćemo se mi lako truditi. Pitam to obzirom na prošlo iskustvo i predugo čekanje.

----------


## Tia

margaretica
ti njoj reci da cijelo vrijeme od poroda imate nezaštićene odnose i treži uputnicu za MPO. Tvoj MPO dr će ti dati što sve moraš napraviti i tvoja soc gin neka radi po nalazu MPO dr.

----------


## andream

Da, potpisujem tiu, ovdje primarni ginekolozi uglavnom imaju ulogu "pisača" recepata i uputnica. Zato prvi korak - pravac po uputnicu kod ginića za prvi pregled kod MPO doktora-ginića. Sretno!

----------


## margaretica

Još jedno pitanjce: idu li zajedno MPO i dojenje?

----------


## frka

margaretica, mislim da baš i ne... ako se i isključi utjecaj stimulacije na mlijeko (a ipak su to jaki lijekovi za koje vjerujem da se ne preporučuju uz dojenje mada nisam proučavala pa ne mogu 100% tvrditi), ostaje i smanjenje šanse da će postupak uspjeti. jedna je mama ovdje pisala kako joj nisu preporučili niti FET dok doji jer je uspješnost u tom slučaju praktički nikakva (samo se ne sjećam koja je to mama). ali najbolje da se konzultiraš s dr-om...

----------


## gabica80

hmm..u meni strahovi i velika zelja za drugu bebu... imam bebu od 11mjeseci ...curke iskustva  :Smile:  kad je najbolje za drugo ..odmah ili ...????

----------


## strategija

Sve je to individualno. Nekome je bolja manja a nekome veća razlika u godinama između djece. Ja sam na drugo i na treće krenula kad su malci navršili godinu dana.

----------


## vesnare

gabice, kreni čim prije, jer ne znaš koliko će ti postupaka trebati - evo mi nakon prvog krenuli kad je imao godinu dana, a tek nakon 6 godina dobili drugo...

----------


## strategija

Da to sam zaboravila napisati. Ja sam htjela da bude mala razlika u godinama pa se to odužilo na 4 godine. Dok obaviš sve pretrage, skupiš sve papire i kreneš u postupak treba vremena tako da slobodno kreni!

----------


## Mala Maja

Meni je trebalo ravno god dana da skupim hrabrosti odemo na konzultacije, nekako sam se svega pribojavala .......i evo sad sam trudna iz prvog IVF pokušaja iz Vinogradske tako da će biti razlika punih 5 godina između prvoe (prirodne trudnoće) i ove sad, nadamo se lijepom završetku u znaku broja 5...
5 godišnjica braka, 5 -ta godina prvog sina.... :Very Happy: , transfer bio na samu godišnjicu braka i to 25.5....eto možda te brojkice nešto i znače... :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

*Mala Maja* bravo i držim fige do kraja za bracu ili seku :Very Happy:

----------


## klara

> margaretica, mislim da baš i ne... ako se i isključi utjecaj stimulacije na mlijeko (a ipak su to jaki lijekovi za koje vjerujem da se ne preporučuju uz dojenje mada nisam proučavala pa ne mogu 100% tvrditi), ostaje i smanjenje šanse da će postupak uspjeti. jedna je mama ovdje pisala kako joj nisu preporučili niti FET dok doji jer je uspješnost u tom slučaju praktički nikakva (samo se ne sjećam koja je to mama). ali najbolje da se konzultiraš s dr-om...


Sumnjam da će MPO liječnici podržati dojenje tijekom postupka (čak i u slučaju da nema lijekova koji bi bili štetni). Iz dva razloga: dojenje umanjuje postotak uspješnosti, ne znam točno koliko statistički ali umanjuje. I drugo, teško da će ginekolozi vidjeti smisla u produženom dojenju.
Koliko je staro tvoje dijete?
Mi smo prestali dojiti s dvije godine (počeli prestajati) da bi mogli na stimulaciju za drugu bebu. Trebalo nam je dvije stimulacije i nekoliko transfera, pa je razlika ispala 2 god.

----------


## vesnare

dakle, ja sam išla na fet, pri tom mislim na oplođene zamrznute dok sam dojila, doc je znao za to, bio je prirodni postupak uz utriće nakon transfera - taj put sam imala blighted ovum, ali to nije bilo vezano za dojenje, objasnili su mi da je vjerojatno zametak imao grešku itd pa se tijelo samo pobrine, raste samo posteljica, bla, bla
eh, da i to dojenje nije sad bilo ono dan-noć, već dva puta dnevno (popodnevno uspavljivanje i noćno)

----------


## klara

> dakle, ja sam išla na fet, pri tom mislim na oplođene zamrznute dok sam dojila, doc je znao za to, bio je prirodni postupak uz utriće nakon transfera - taj put sam imala blighted ovum, ali to nije bilo vezano za dojenje, objasnili su mi da je vjerojatno zametak imao grešku itd pa se tijelo samo pobrine, raste samo posteljica, bla, bla
> eh, da i to dojenje nije sad bilo ono dan-noć, već dva puta dnevno (popodnevno uspavljivanje i noćno)


Sto je doc rekao, je li te pokusao odgovoriti od fet-a uz dojenje?
Imas li jos smrzlica?

----------


## vesnare

ma to je bilo 2006. i 2007.godine kad sam išla na VV po oplođene zamrznute, ne sada - ovaj put smo išli/idemo dok ne dojimo
nije baš bio pretjerano oduševljen, ali nije me ni odgovarao - svi su uvjeti bili ok, ono ovulacija, dobar endić i tako to...

----------


## klara

> ma to je bilo 2006. i 2007.godine kad sam išla na VV po oplođene zamrznute, ne sada - ovaj put smo išli/idemo dok ne dojimo
> nije baš bio pretjerano oduševljen, ali nije me ni odgovarao - svi su uvjeti bili ok, ono ovulacija, dobar endić i tako to...


Hvala na odgovoru Vesnare!
Mi imamo dva smrzlica koji nas cekaju, idemo po njih ali ne znam kada, nista jos ne planiramo.

----------


## nana0501

ako mogu i ja bi vam se prikljucila, prvo djete nam je sin i ima skoro 4 god a za drugo se trudimo vec skoro 3 god i sad smo bili na SD i krecemo u postupak na jesen nadamo se odmah na ivf bez aih i ciljanih

----------


## vesnare

> Hvala na odgovoru Vesnare!
> Mi imamo dva smrzlica koji nas cekaju, idemo po njih ali ne znam kada, nista jos ne planiramo.


baš mi je drago klara da nisam jedina koja ide po smrzliće i eventualno treću bebu :Smile:

----------


## magi7

I ja sam u akciji za drugo od siječnja ali niakko da se sve poklopi. Prvo FET nije uspio, pa mi ginekologica nije htjela dati neke uputnice, pa sam imala neku bakteriju pa kad smo sve riješili krenuli u 6. pa prokrvarila 2 dana prije punkcije i odgođeno do daljnjega. Imam 2 js zamrznute u koje ne polažem neku nadu, ali vidjet ćemo. Nadam se da ćemo ući u sekundarni polovicom srpnja pa ako ne uspije onda na jesen.

----------


## mravak

Drage mame kako je izgledalo čekanje bete uz malo dijete pored vas (moje ima 17mj.)... tj. kako se ponašat? da li mogu to sama *odradit*  ili da potražim pomoć rodbine oko brige za dijete? muž mi radi po cijeli dan tako da on njega ne očekujem previše....  

Voljela bi to sama odradit jer ne želim nikome govorit dok ne budem trudna jer su me prije ubijali u pojam sa svojim ponašanjem i pitanjima. Sa prvim djetetom nam je trebalo 4 postupka, vidjet ćemo koliko će nam ovaj put trebat...

Da li ste podizali starije dijete dok ste čekali betu, a i poslije kada ste bile na početku trudnoće?  Ne mislim ga stalno nositi, ali treba ga podignuti tu i tamo na krevet, na kolica, u AS...na ljuljačku.....

----------


## klara

mravak meni su u Mariboru rekli da mogu podizati dijete kad je imala 3 god i 13 kg.
Nije uspjelo tada, nego tek kad je imala 4 god, a onda je više nisam trebala nositi.

----------


## mravak

Hvala klara, na odgovoru, malo si me smirila  :Yes: 
 još jedno pitanje, jesi ležala par dana nakon transfera ili si obavljala svakodnevne aktivnosti?

----------


## frka

Mravak, postoji tema Fizička aktivnost nakon ET-a, a i na drugim smo temama često o tome raspravljali i zaključak je da nakon ET-a NIJE potrebno mirovati osim ako je u pitanju hiperstimulacija ili neka druga komplikacija. Mirovanje je potrebno kada su jajnici jako uvećani i tada se ne preporučuje raditi ponavaljajuće kretnje (peglanje, usisavanje, plesanje,...), ali mirovanje ili fizička aktivnost NEĆE utjecati na ishod postupka (ako te to brine).

sretno u pohodu na drugo!

----------


## andream

Cure su valjda mislile da je ovo ipak novi trenutak jer doma već imaju malo čudo, pa evo ja ću odgovoriti - što se tiče logistike, ja sam svoju par dana nakon transfera ipak ostavila kod bake. Tjedan dana. U to vrijeme ja sam ostajala doma ali sve onako laganini, svakako bez nekih većih pretjeranih fizičkih napora. Ostala sam trudna peti put nakon poroda, od toga je bilo dvije inseminacije koje sam smatrala ionako pucnjem u prazno, pa se ovo tiče samo IVF postupka.

----------


## klara

> Hvala klara, na odgovoru, malo si me smirila 
>  još jedno pitanje, jesi ležala par dana nakon transfera ili si obavljala svakodnevne aktivnosti?


Nisam lezala, radila sve najnormalnije kao i svaki dan

----------


## andiko

meni se taman iza transfera mali razbolio (2 godine je bio...doduse i 9 kg samo) i non stop mi je bio na rukama. sto je najbolje bila je neka crijevna viroza, koju sam i ja pokupila...proljev i svasta. nosila sam ga na vv sa sobom na one inekcije post transfera. ja svoju djecu nažalost nemam kome ostavit.... da ne duljim, taj put sam bila trudna...a mislila sam da nema šanse..

----------


## pipi73

Evo da se i ja prikljucim listi....imamo curicu od 4 godine i nesto...

Voljeli bi seku ili bracu...svejedno... :Heart: 

Mada me malo strah kako cemo se organizovati poslje FET-,ona je bas u fazi da se mazi,igra i skace po meni...ali bice dobro aBd-a

----------


## anaea40

moram objaviti da sam nakon 7 stimuliranih postupaka uspjela u borbi za drugo dijete, rodila sam curicu pred mjesec dana i presretni smo  :Heart:  sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Čestitam *anaea40*! Isplatila se uspornost! Uživajte! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kjara

mi odlučili po bracu ili seku, ali nalazi briseva su streptokok grupe b  :Sad: i sestre u klinici rekla da bi se trebalo to rijesiti pa na ET, u cetvrtak tada mi je nalaz pape gotov zovem doktora pa cemo vidjeti sto ce on reci...

----------


## Kjara

> moram objaviti da sam nakon 7 stimuliranih postupaka uspjela u borbi za drugo dijete, rodila sam curicu pred mjesec dana i presretni smo  sretno



cestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

anaea40 čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Gosparka

> curke..možda mi možete pomoći...zapravo treba mi info za jednu moju kolegicu..ispričavam se ako se o tome već pričalo..
> naime...ako je po novom zakonu 6 ivf stimuliranih pokušaja MPO pod potporom HZZO-a....i ako žena želi drugo dijete nakon prvoga kojeg je dobila unutar tih 6 postupaka, da li sve ide iz početka pa se ima novih 6 pokušaja ili se ispuca još onoliko puta koliko je ostalo?



Ovo je pitanje postavljeno još za vrijeme starog zakona...mene interesira kako je sad, po novom? 
Imamo bebača od 3,5 mjeseca kojeg smo dobili iz zadnjeg, šestog pokušaja preko HZZO-a. Ako se odlučimo ići na drugo jel imam pravo opet preko HZZO-a ili sam svoje šanse ispucala? Privatno ne možemo, nažalost. MM na spomen Zagreba reče...možemo ići, al samo turistički  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Imaš pravo na nova 4 stimulirana postupka i dva prirodna.

----------


## vesnare

da se javim i ovdje - jučer odrađen transfer 1 embrija 3. dan - to su mi preostale zamrznute js na CITO, koje nisam imala srca baciti - možda tu čuči još jedna čudesna beba - sve u božje ruke...

----------


## andream

vesna, nek je sretno. idete i dalje ako ovo ne uspije?

----------


## Inesz

vesnare, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

cure zna li tko da li novi zakon predviđa resetiranje postupaka nakon rođenja djeteta kako je to predviđao milinovićev zakon.
kad se ispuca 6 postupaka na teret hzzo i rodi dijete nakon toga, predviđa li zakon pravo na nove postupke u cilju rođenja drugog (trećeg) djeteta?

----------


## andream

Na žalost postupci se ne resetiraju kao što je to bilo s Milinovićevim zakonom.

----------


## Inesz

eto.. kako vrijeme odmiče, sve je jasnije da je novi Zakon u mnogočemu velika podvala.

----------


## andream

Slažem se, na žalost tako je  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

> da se javim i ovdje - jučer odrađen transfer 1 embrija 3. dan - to su mi preostale zamrznute js na CITO, koje nisam imala srca baciti - možda tu čuči još jedna čudesna beba - sve u božje ruke...



Sretno !!!!

----------


## klara

> da se javim i ovdje - jučer odrađen transfer 1 embrija 3. dan - to su mi preostale zamrznute js na CITO, koje nisam imala srca baciti - možda tu čuči još jedna čudesna beba - sve u božje ruke...


Sretno!

----------


## vesnare

> vesna, nek je sretno. idete i dalje ako ovo ne uspije?


Ne više - pritišću me godine i tako. Ovo je zadnja šansa i točka na i.
Hvala svima na lijepim željama i kojima se još nije ispunila želja za drugom bebicom ili trećom - ne odustajte! Trud se isplati.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> da se javim i ovdje - jučer odrađen transfer 1 embrija 3. dan - to su mi preostale zamrznute js na CITO, koje nisam imala srca baciti - možda tu čuči još jedna čudesna beba - sve u božje ruke...


Sretno!

----------


## Šiškica

I ja se javljam da smo krenuli s radovima na braci ili seki , al nažalost za sad će to biti samo kućna radinost. (D. smo dobili nakon 2 AIH-a i i 5 IVF-a)

Ne usudim ponovo prolaziti punkciju jajnika jer već neko vrijeme (od 3 IVF-a kad sam imala jako bolnu punkciju i 9 js) imam jako bolne ovulacije i moram piti tablete za bolove .. Naivno sam se nadala da će s vremenom , trudnoćom, porodom se jajnici smiriti al ništ od toga.. U vrijeme zadnje O me bolilo 6 dana jako  i baš me strah što će se događati ubuduće..

Možda ak se sve smiri za koju godinu krenem u MPO vode al za sad ništ..
pade mi napamet ciljani i AIH kojima je uspješnost slaba  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bugaboo

Šiškice super da ste krenuli, drzim fige da uspije kucna radinost  :Wink: 
Mi se nikad ne pazimo od kada imamo dijagnozu, ali nas nece pa nece :Mad:  Zato cemo za cca pola godine/godinu ponovo u postupke :Yes:

----------


## ines31

Vesnare sretno, evo i naš miš će uskoro 2 godine te bi  krenuli po bracu ili seku, ali kako stvari stoje s lijekovima i čekanjem morat ćemo što prije, daj me  curke uputite gdje se najmanje čeka na lijekove i postupak!!!???

----------


## mravak

*vesnare* kada će past test....baš  sam nestrpljiva  :Yes:  24.10.?????  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> Vesnare sretno, evo i naš miš će uskoro 2 godine te bi  krenuli po bracu ili seku, ali kako stvari stoje s lijekovima i čekanjem morat ćemo što prije, daj me  curke uputite gdje se najmanje čeka na lijekove i postupak!!!???


definitivno Vuk Vrhovec. Tu nema govora¨. kad pribaviš potrebnu dokumenatciju, u postupku si već, pa usudim se reći, idući ciklus!
 Sretno!

----------


## nataša

> Ne više - pritišću me godine i tako. Ovo je zadnja šansa i točka na i.
> Hvala svima na lijepim željama i kojima se još nije ispunila želja za drugom bebicom ili trećom - ne odustajte! Trud se isplati.


 bilo bi divno da ta čudesna beba za par dana pokaže veliku betu!!! kakva sreća! DRŽIMO FIGE!!

----------


## vesnare

hvala curke :Shy kiss: 
sutra primam hcg booster, pa bih onda trebala još minimalno 5 dana pričekati, a i transfer je bio 3. dan, pa mi prethodi duže čekanje-sestra mi je rekla da naprije mogu 13. dan od transfera, a to bi bilo 22.10.

----------


## ines31

> definitivno Vuk Vrhovec. Tu nema govora¨. kad pribaviš potrebnu dokumenatciju, u postupku si već, pa usudim se reći, idući ciklus!
>  Sretno!


Hvala, uskoro krećemo, sretno svima!!!!

----------


## Inesz

pitanje:
da li na VV priznaju nalaz spermiograma iz drugih laboratorija?

----------


## frka

Inesz, mislim da to ovisi kako ti grah padne - bilo je slučajeva gdje su priznali, ali oni su zbilja rijetki. i mislim da su među njima gotovo isključivo oni s urednim spermiogramom. s druge strane, nama je spermio bio uredan da uredniji ne može biti i potpuno jasna dijagnoza (tubeless) pa smo morali ponavljati na VV-u. mislim da se praksa i nije promijenila - naišla sam na svega par primjera kada su priznali...

----------


## Inesz

da, tako sam i mislila da je sa nalazom spermiograma na VV.
čeka se termin za spermiogram, pa se na nalaz spermiograma čeka i nekoliko mjeseci...

gore je neko napisao da se u postupak na VV kreće odmah kad se pribave nalazi. samo što za pribaviti VV nalaze treba nekoliko mjeseci  :Sad: 
... da bi dobili nalaz spermiograma treba čekati nekoliko mjeseci, a nalaz spermiograma je dio potrebnih nalaza za svaki mpo postupak... 
i eto ga... nalaz sprermiograma postaje faktor koji koči ulazak u postupak (nevjerojatno, ali istinito, taj isti nalaz spermoigrama koji je zapravo gotov za nekoliko sati zapravo mejsecima čeka da androlog napiše i pošalje nalaz).
tako da se i za postupak na VV čeka se najmaje 3  mjesca (iako mislim i duže s obzirom  na probleme koje trenutno  imaju  sa licencom za zamrzavanje)

----------


## thratinchica

Hello! Evo i mi se spremamo na drugi pokušaj a sudeći prema dijagnozi opet ćemo morati na ICSI. S obzirom da je prošlo neko vrijeme više nisam upućena u sve regule pa me zanima par stvari. 
Da li prema novom zakonu neke privatne IVF poliklinike u Zagrebu rade preko HZZOa i ako da,  koje su to? 
Da li, ako se odlučimo ići privatno, o svom trošku, imamo pravo na besplatne lijekove preko HZZOa?
Hvala!

----------


## pirica

> pitanje:
> da li na VV priznaju nalaz spermiograma iz drugih laboratorija?


meni su priznali nalaz iz Petrove, ali nas nalaze je normo pa...

----------


## frka

> Hello! Evo i mi se spremamo na drugi pokušaj a sudeći prema dijagnozi opet ćemo morati na ICSI. S obzirom da je prošlo neko vrijeme više nisam upućena u sve regule pa me zanima par stvari. 
> Da li prema novom zakonu neke privatne IVF poliklinike u Zagrebu rade preko HZZOa i ako da,  koje su to? 
> Da li, ako se odlučimo ići privatno, o svom trošku, imamo pravo na besplatne lijekove preko HZZOa?
> Hvala!


od privatnih u Zg je preko HZZO-a radila samo IVF poliklinika, ali ne znam kakvo je trenutno stanje.
ako idete privatno, nemate pravo na lijekove.

----------


## Lili75

cure samo vam htjedoh poslat puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! sretno!

----------


## mravak

I mi smo krenuli  :Yes:  po još jednu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Držim svima figice za sljedeću bebicu~~~~~~~~~ Neka svako dijete ima bracu ili seku!

----------


## anabanana

Inesz, mm treba uputnicu za spermiogram, i ja uputnice za neke krvne pretrage i pregled.trebamo doći 2-5 dana ciklusa(zbog hormona). Ne treba termin neki za spermiogram, koliko je meni jasno. Niti prije par godina nije trebao. Kad bih ja isla, on bi dosao sa mnom sa uputnicom. Jedino sto smo uvik nalaz čekali doma oko 6 tjedana, sto mi nikako nije jasno, pošto je gotov isti dan.

----------


## FionaM

I mi krećemo po još jedno malo čudo  :Yes:

----------


## vesnare

Da i ovdje prijavim negativan test i završetak naše MPO priče.
Bez tužnih smajlića molim, jer imamo dvoje prerkasne dječice :Smile:

----------


## kik@

evo i mi samo jos uvijek tu :Bye: 
*vesnare-*nema tuznih smajlica eve ti samo zagrljaj :Love: 
mi smo se narucili u petrovu 06,11 na konzultacije

----------


## ksena28

evo i mene, ponovno u pogonu... nadam se da ovaj put neće trebati 4 godine...

----------


## karla 1980

I mi uskoro krećemo.. SRETNOOOOO svima.. vidim da nas ima dosta!  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

vesnare, baš sam mislila na tebe..... kao što kažeš imaš dvoje predivne djece...uživaj u njima..... ja u čet. prva folikumetrija

----------


## špelkica

> da, tako sam i mislila da je sa nalazom spermiograma na VV.
> čeka se termin za spermiogram, pa se na nalaz spermiograma čeka i nekoliko mjeseci...
> 
> gore je neko napisao da se u postupak na VV kreće odmah kad se pribave nalazi. samo što za pribaviti VV nalaze treba nekoliko mjeseci 
> ... da bi dobili nalaz spermiograma treba čekati nekoliko mjeseci, a nalaz spermiograma je dio potrebnih nalaza za svaki mpo postupak...


Zašto treba nalaz spermiograma za svaki mpo postupak? Da li se to odnosi na sve odnosno da li vrijedi i za one koji imaju uvijek dobar nalaz?

----------


## hrki

> da, tako sam i mislila da je sa nalazom spermiograma na VV.
> čeka se termin za spermiogram, pa se na nalaz spermiograma čeka i nekoliko mjeseci...
> 
> gore je neko napisao da se u postupak na VV kreće odmah kad se pribave nalazi. samo što za pribaviti VV nalaze treba nekoliko mjeseci 
> ... da bi dobili nalaz spermiograma treba čekati nekoliko mjeseci, a nalaz spermiograma je dio potrebnih nalaza za svaki mpo postupak... 
> i eto ga... nalaz sprermiograma postaje faktor koji koči ulazak u postupak (nevjerojatno, ali istinito, taj isti nalaz spermoigrama koji je zapravo gotov za nekoliko sati zapravo mejsecima čeka da androlog napiše i pošalje nalaz).
> tako da se i za postupak na VV čeka se najmaje 3  mjesca (iako mislim i duže s obzirom  na probleme koje trenutno  imaju  sa licencom za zamrzavanje)


Draga moja da te ispravim licencu za zamrzavanje imaju,i krenuli su sa stimuliranim postupcima.

----------


## hrki

> Zašto treba nalaz spermiograma za svaki mpo postupak? Da li se to odnosi na sve odnosno da li vrijedi i za one koji imaju uvijek dobar nalaz?


Na VV je jednostavno pravilo da ne priznaju spermiogram rađen u drugim klinikama.No ako si ga radila samo jedanput kod njih i nije problem muški faktor ne moraš ga ponavljati.MM ga je radio samo kod prvog pregleda koji je bio 2009. i nije ga morao više nikad ponavljati.

----------


## špelkica

> Na VV je jednostavno pravilo da ne priznaju spermiogram rađen u drugim klinikama.No ako si ga radila samo jedanput kod njih i nije problem muški faktor ne moraš ga ponavljati.MM ga je radio samo kod prvog pregleda koji je bio 2009. i nije ga morao više nikad ponavljati.


Hvala Hrki! Već sam se prepala tj mm se prepao da mora opet to tam ponavljati. Već smo radili tamo i spermiogram i pregled i sve je bilo ok. I sad kad smo zadnji put radili kod nas nalaz je bio odličan. Mm je stvarno plodan. Problem je u meni.

----------


## hrki

> Hvala Hrki! Već sam se prepala tj mm se prepao da mora opet to tam ponavljati. Već smo radili tamo i spermiogram i pregled i sve je bilo ok. I sad kad smo zadnji put radili kod nas nalaz je bio odličan. Mm je stvarno plodan. Problem je u meni.


Ista stvar je i kod mene.Kak kaže dr.A vaš muž je zmaj :Laughing:

----------


## nataša

> Da i ovdje prijavim negativan test i završetak naše MPO priče.
> Bez tužnih smajlića molim, jer imamo dvoje prerkasne dječice


ma kakvi tužni smajlići...oni su prestali nakon prve sreće, sve dalje mogu biti samo sretni najsretniji smajlići!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dvoje prekrasne djece, a nekad  smo mislili *hoćemo li ikad  uopće bit roditelji*?? ima li tu mjesta tužnim smajlićima? NEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## ambrosia

> ma kakvi tužni smajlići...oni su prestali nakon prve sreće, sve dalje mogu biti samo sretni najsretniji smajlići!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> dvoje prekrasne djece, a nekad  smo mislili *hoćemo li ikad  uopće bit roditelji*?? ima li tu mjesta tužnim smajlićima? NEEEEEEEEEE


prekrasno

----------


## Kjara

mi u srijedu na ponavljanje briseva u nadi da smo se riješili streptokoka i da krajem 11mj idemo po smrzliće

----------


## 2hope

Evo i ja se nakon dugo vremena javljam na ovu temu  :Bye: ... Krenuli ponovo nakon dvogodišnje pauze po bracu ili seku. Trenutno sam šmrkalica.

----------


## ambrosia

svima sretne vibrice - ustrajte - ali pritom uživajte u dječici koju imate

----------


## tikica_69

Vidim, puno vas je opet u uzletu  :Wink: 
Sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## ambrosia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  svima dobre vibrice

----------


## mravak

Drage utješite me ... uskoro mi se bliži dan transfera i cijelo vrijeme mi se vrti po glavi da kada dignem svoju srećicu (od11kg) da će mrvica u buši otići od mame... Moja mama je imala 3 spontana (ona kaže da je to od dizanja tereta) i stalno mi se to vrti po glavi  :Sad:

----------


## strategija

Mravak draga, podizanje svedi na nužni minimum. Ja sam dizala svoga 13kilaša ali samo kod stavljanja u autosjedalicu i jednom kad mi je zaspao u krilu pa sam ga prebacila u krevet. Ništa mi nije ispalo ali treba paziti.

----------


## klara

> Drage utješite me ... uskoro mi se bliži dan transfera i cijelo vrijeme mi se vrti po glavi da kada dignem svoju srećicu (od11kg) da će mrvica u buši otići od mame... Moja mama je imala 3 spontana (ona kaže da je to od dizanja tereta) i stalno mi se to vrti po glavi


Meni su nakon mariborskog transfera rekli da mogu slobodno podizati dijete od 12 kg. 
Mislim da ces se morati pripaziti u kasnijim mjeseima trudnoce, ali sad podizanje ili nepodizanje nista ne mijenja.
sretno  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Transfer odrađen...ali 3. dan 4stanični embrij....nema puno nade  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

I to iz zaleđenih jajnih stanica...od 5 mi se samo jedna oplodila i počela razvijat...

----------


## andream

na žalost to je uobičajena statistika odleđenih stanica. neka je ipak sa srećom!

----------


## bugaboo

Mravak svi znamo losu statistiku postupaka sa odmrznutim JS, ali nada uvijek postoji, drzim fige :Smile:

----------


## mravak

Evo da prijavim negativnu betu... nisam tužna jer se nisam previše nadala.... nema predaju...kada dođe menga idemo u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

mravak, žao mi je.
je li to bio sekundarni?

----------


## mravak

da, sekundarni, od 5 jajnih stanica vraćen mi je 3.dan jedan 4-stanični... nije bilo previše nade

----------


## Inesz

da  :Sad: 
nije baš bilo nade...

sretno! ;.)

----------


## ana 03

Evo i mi smo naruceni na konzul.u 1 mj.pa krecemo po jos jednog clana... 1.ICSI dobitan -pripremljeni smo na sve

----------


## bugaboo

Ana drzim fige da i ovaj put 1. pokusaj bude dobitan :Wink: 

A gdje idete na konzultacije? Mi planiramo na proljece krenuti s pretragama, ali jos mozgamo ocemo privatno ili drzavno i gdje...

----------


## ana 03

bugaboo s obzirom da smo i prvi put bili u Petrovoj kod dr.Sprem opet smo se kod nje narucili za termin.ja joj dosta vjerujem i jako je draga pa eto nisam se puni razmisljala.cekat cu prvi mjesec pa cemo opet u nove preglede i termine.

----------


## mravak

Jučer obavljen transfer jedne male mrve iz prirodnog ICSI.... samo da se ulovi za mamu i ne pušta idućih cca 9mj  :Smile:

----------


## pčelica2009

evo i ovdje da napišem.Sutra vadim betu.25.11 dva smrzlića u Mariboru a 9dnt blijeda druga crtica na testu.Nadam se da će i beta nešto pokazati.Čekala sam da moja Ana napuni barem 2 godine.I baš se potrefilo da njezin rođendan proslavimo u Mariboru

----------


## mravak

*Pčelice*....predivno...mislim da je ta blijeda crta odlična!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pčelica2009

je...beta je 202..trebala sam u ponedjeljak na uzv i ponoviti ali nema šanse jer ovaj snijeg je koma

----------


## tikica_69

tek sad ovo vidim  :Smile: , pčelice moje iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Pčelice iskreno ti čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Pčelice čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

pcelice, cestitke i od mene! razveselila me vijest da ce ana dobiti bracu/seku!

----------


## pčelica2009

:Heart: hvala cure..ja sam presretna

----------


## mravak

Moj prirodni IVF je završio biokemijskom trudnoćom  :Sad:

----------


## bugaboo

Mravak, bas mi je zao  :Sad:  Nadam se da ce iduci postupak biti uspjesan, imate ga u planu, prirodnjak ili stimulirani?

----------


## mravak

zapisani smo u 1mj. prirodnjak i u 5mj. stimulirani..... nisam još 100 % sigurna da li ću  ići....vrti mi se 100 stvari u glavi zbog biokemijske.....

----------


## andream

mravak, samo hrabro naprijed, znaš i sama da nema pravila ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

> I mi smo krenuli  po još jednu bebicu


i mi  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Pozdrav i da vam se pridružim iako nismo još 100% sigurno da krećemo na drugu bebu. No jako puno i intenzivno o tome razmišljamo ovih dana. Ne znam ni koliko je realno u to krenuti. Naime naša curica za koji dan puni 4 mjeseca. Plan je oduvijek bio da bi imali više djece i to što bliže jedni drugima po godinama pa bi na proljeće krenuli po bracu ili seku, ali ja i dalje dojim i nemam namjeru prekidati, a menstruaciju još nisam dobila. Mogu li u postupak dok dojim i dok mi se ciklus ne ustabili ili ću zbog toga ipak morati čekati? Znam da dok ne krenemo još ima vremena, ali eto motaju mi se svakakve misli po glavi pa da provjerim kakva su vaša iskustva.

----------


## mravak

dagnja, kod nas, KBO RIJEKA se ne može u postupak dok dojiš zbog hormona(ako ideš u prirodni primaš štopericu i poslije utrogestane)....  ja bi na tvom mjestu što dulje dojila....  dojila sam 14 mj. i nema ljepšeg osjećaja i zdravije ishrane za dijete ....ali nitko ti ne može reći kada je najbolje vrijeme za ići u postupak po druge dijete, to ćeš morati sama odlučit.... ja se razmišljam da li sam prerano krenula u postupak, mala mi ima 18mj. i još uvijek je moram tu i tamo negdje dignuti i nositi i sada se pitam da li je biokemijska T bila zbog toga ili nema veze s tim....

----------


## andream

Ne možeš u postupak dok imaš i kap mlijeka, tako su bar rekli mojoj frendici u Vg. Mi nismo dojili i zato smo krenuli u prvi postupak i prije nego što je malecka navršila godinu dana.

----------


## bugaboo

Dagnja super sto vec razmisljate o bebi no2, i meni je to stalno vec neko vrijeme u mislima. Meni je ginic nakon poroda savjetovao da pustim godinu dana od poroda da se tijelo oporavi od trudnoce i poroda pa da tek onda krenemo na drugu bebu i meni se to cini razumnim :Wink:

----------


## dagnja

Ja sam ostala trudna u prirodnom postupku inseminacije, dakle samo sa štopericom, bez utrogestana nakon. Provjerit ću s doktorom kakava je procedura ovdje, ali ne mislim prestajati s dojenjem dok god malena ne bude spremna, što bi moglo potrajati. Ali eto zanimaju me opcije i iskustva da znam na što mogu računati.

----------


## Kikica1

Dagnja, ja sam ostala prirodno trudna kad mi je mali imao 14mj nakon prve menge od poroda. Dojila sam, ginekologica me dosta forsala da prestanem s dojenjem ali nisam htjela prekidati. Iskreno, od pocetka se moji datumi kad sam ostala T i oni su UZV nisu preklapali i sumnjala sam da to nece dobro zavrsiti, i na kraju sam imala spontani u 8.tt. Mislim i dalje da to nema veze s dojenjem ali ponekad se znam pitati sto ako. E sad, mlijeko mi nije stalo tako da sam nastavila dojiti do 2.godine a onda sam malog odbila sa cica. Meni nije dr kao Mravak inzistirao na prestanku dojenja, sve je ostalo na meni, ali mi je preporuceno da prekinem (stari dr.V. na kbc Ri). Na papirima uz menopur i decapeptyl pise da ne idu uz dojenje a nekako ni ja ne bi bas riskirala da se izluci u mlijeko. 
Cura koju poznam ostala je prirodno trudna kad je mali imao 4 mj, dojila je do 6.mj.bebe a onda prestala, sve s malim je bilo okej. 
Jos cu reci da mi je receno da dojenje inhibira progesteron radi prolaktina, da ometa implantaciju, da dojenje izaziva grcenje maternice i da dojenje smanjuje prokrvljenost maternice, sve od razlicitih ginekologa. Jako malo ce ih poticati dojenje i trudnocu zajedno. Ako ti je trudnoca uredna najvjerojatnije ce sve biti okej bez obzira na dojenje al ako bude komplikacija bit ce ti problem i dojenje i uspavljivanje te prve bebe i nosanje i hranjenje i presvlacenje (ukoliko ste ti, muz i beba sami), i cinjenica da joj se vjerojatno neces moci dovoljno posvetiti ako budes morala mirovati - ovo govorim iz mog iskustva. Inace sam isto planirala sto manju razliku medju djecom al eto, kod mene se u praksi to nije pokazalo izvedivo.

----------


## dagnja

Kikica, hvala ti što si podijelila svoje iskustvo, puno se premišljam i puno je toga što i kako pa mi svako iskustvo puno znači iako znam da je na kraju na meni, tj. nama da donesemo odluku. A ja do nje još uvijek nisam došla, mm je tu više na čisto, ali ja ne želim prekidati dojenje i u neku ruku bih imala grižnju savjesti to napraviti zbog moguće trudnoće, a što ako do nje bude trebalo duže vrijeme za koje sam mogla nastaviti dojenje. Ne znam, mislim da je u redu pitati se i premišljati...

----------


## Kikica1

Ovaj dio sa premisljanjem sam imala i sama i bilo mi je zbilja tesko jer sam imala pravog cicoljupca. Nakon tog spontanog dogovorila sam ivf koji sam pomakla da bi mi mali mogao jos dojiti jer sto ako ga odbijem a ne ostanem trudna. Na kraju sam prosla dva ivf-a bez trudnoce a druga beba mi se zalomila opet prirodno. Mozda ce nekome cudno zvucati ali jos uvijek ponekad pomislim da sam malog mogla dojiti jos koji mjesec :/

----------


## dagnja

> Mozda ce nekome cudno zvucati ali jos uvijek ponekad pomislim da sam malog mogla dojiti jos koji mjesec :/


Meni ne zvuči čudno, iz moje sadašnje pozicije, savršeno te razumijem. :Wink:

----------


## mravak

i ja sam se razmišljala kako ću prestat s dojenjem jer bi išli po još jednu bebicu....i puno sam razmišljala..... i na kraju mala sama sa nekih 14mj. prestala tražiti cicu...a voljela ju je puno....na kraju je meni bilo teže što ona više neće...doslovno sam je stavljala na cicu ,a ona malo povuće i ode gledat reklame na tv  :Sad:   ...eto bez veze sam se ubijala od traženja odgovora kako i kada prestat ....

----------


## Kikica1

Mravak, to sam i ja cula, da nadju drugi interes i vise ne traze ciku. Mi smo probali i limun i kremu i flomaster i sve sto mi je palo napamet, mali bi jednostavno obrisao rucicom, obliznuo i nastavio dalje. Flaster i gazica u grudnjaku tipa cika je bolesna nisu mu predstavljali prepreku. Na kraju je isao spavati sa tatom, vozala ga u autu da zaspe i jednostavno sam mu nastojala sama skrenuti paznju na nesto drugo ili jednostavno nisam davala da doji. Vec sam bila debelo trudna s ovim drugim malim, proslo je bilo i vise od godinu da sam ga odbila od dojenja, sjecam se da sam jednom bila do njega bez grudnjaka, mislim da sam ga budila za vrtic a sebe usput oblacila...uglavnom, gospodina je cika poceskala po nosu, zasmekalo mu i on fino onako u polusnu - ham i povuce kao da nikad nije prestajao. Naravno da vise nije bilo mlijeka ali bas sam ostala  :Shock:

----------


## mravak

Kikica1.... baš slatko  :Smile:  pa sviđa mu se jako cika  :Smile:  Mislim sada je slatko, a vjerujem date je  tada izludilo i iscrpilo

----------


## Ginger

joj cure, kako kuzim ovo s dojenjem  :Smile: 
mi smo krenuli po drugo kad je micika imala godinu dana, tu je negdje pocela nesto manje cikiti
dr. nam je rekao da bi bilo dobro da prestanemo, al nije inzistirao
ona je sama prestala s 14 mjeseci, a s 15 smo isli u postupak
mlijeko mi nikad nije skroz otislo, valjda se na ovo samo nastavio kolostrum jer sam cijlu trudnocu bez puno truda mogla iscjediti i vise od par kapi
imala sam krvarenje, ali i velik hematom pa to ne povezujem s ostatkom mlijeka
jedino sto je meni taj prekid dojenja bio traumatican, plakala sam tjedan dana, a ona super  :Smile: 

mala micika je prestala nedavno, s punih 25 mjeseci, a mlijeka jos ima i bit ce ga sigurno jos dugo...

----------


## Ginger

hocu reci, meni bas i nije opcija cekati da mlijeko ode, al bi me zbog njih bio strah uzimati stimulaciju, iaki sam na vise mjesta nasla da to nije neki problem....

----------


## Kikica1

Imala sam i ja dosta dugo mlijeka nakon sto sam prestala, ne ono da se prepunjuju dojke, al kad bi stisnula islo je van. To nije prepreka za ici u stimulaciju. Najjace mi je bilo sto je cijelo vrijeme dok sam bila trudna trubio kako ce i on cikati s bracom. Sad ne bi ciku stapom taknuo.

----------


## Ginger

pa da, to sam i mislila, nije to prepreka

----------


## Lili75

Moje iskustvo: dojenje omelo trudnocu spontani u 9mj. Doktori mi rekli isto kao i kikici1, poslije sam se znala priupitat jel bi drugacije zavrsilo da sam prestala dojit. Iz sadasnje perspektive prestala bih s dojenjem da zatrudnim. Inace sam oboje dojila 15 mj.

----------


## Lili75

Sorrry greska spontani u 9 tj.

----------


## andiko

ja sam s trecim spontano ostala trudna dok sam dojila drugog i nikakvih poteskoca nije bilo. ja bih u prirodne postupke dok dojim..zasto ne? u stimulrane ne bih.

----------


## nataša

evo da se i ja skromno javim,nisam htjela do sad,  u 6. mjesecu 2012.  stimulirani postupak,VV,  tri jajne stanice, samo jedna zrela i dobra.... sad sam ušla u 34. tjedan!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## AnneMary

> evo da se i ja skromno javim,nisam htjela do sad,  u 6. mjesecu 2012.  stimulirani postupak,VV,  tri jajne stanice, samo jedna zrela i dobra.... sad sam ušla u 34. tjedan!!!


Pa to je vjest dana!
Jako mi je drago i sretno do kraja!

----------


## nataša

> Pa to je vjest dana!
> Jako mi je drago i sretno do kraja!


  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

nataša čestitam i sretno!
p.s. uskoro i ja planiram po drugu bebu  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Čestitke nataša.

i mi namjeravamo po još jednog juniora,mada mm poslije ovih tmurnih vjesti malo je  :Unsure:

----------


## nana_banana

Pozdrav svima, evo i ja bi se uključila ako mogu. Imamo curicu od 1,5 (zahvaljujući dr Baldani iz Petrove), međutim počeli smo razmišljati kako bi bilo lijepo imati još jednog člana obitelji. Naravno opet bi išli kod dr. Baldani pa me zanima, ako je još tko kod iste doktorice, ima li kakvih novosti, koliko se dugo čeka na konzultacije i na postupak? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## paty

evo da se i ja pridružim na ovoj temi

----------


## AnneMary

sretno svima!

----------


## Mala Maja

Naš drugi bebolinac upravo spava na meni...rodio se 07.02.2013. nakon prvog pokušaja IVF-a u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## andream

Mala Maja čestitam. I moj drugi bebolinac je Vg beba i rođen je na isti dan, godinu dana prije. Uživajte  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

kad vas čitam onda možda i ima nade za mene :Smile:

----------


## dagnja

Mi nismo dobili zeleno svjetlo za drugu bebu, ne još dok god dojim pa čekamo, no znam da će biti kada bude suđeno.  :Smile:

----------


## paty

pozdrav ženice
može mi koja reći dali je po novom zakonu resetirani postupci ako ste rodile?

----------


## Inesz

novi zakon daje pravo na 4+2 postupka bez obzira na to koliko je postupaka provedeno po milinovićevom zakonu.

----------


## paty

inesz hvala na odgovoru.
nadm se da mi neće trebati 4 postupka.

----------


## mravak

Kod nas još ništa po pitaju druge bebice.... malu sam zanjela iz 4. postupka ....nadam se da ću i drugu bebu iz 4. postupka jer je taj na redu  :Yes:

----------


## paty

ja bila na kolsutacijama
dok prikupim dokumentaciju-sve potrebne nalaze idem u prirodni IVF
nadam se u 5 mjesecu jer smo se dogovorili da odradimo prirodnjake do godišnjeg pa ako ne upali onda idemo u stimulirani u 10mj

----------


## Kjara

evo i nas konačno svi nalazi o.k. i od sutra smo u postupku FET-a na VV.......juuuhuuu idemo po seku ili bracu

----------


## karla 1980

*Kjara* SRETNOOOOO

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo da se i ja ovde prijavim,danas smo 2dnt 3-dnevnih 10-stanicnog i 12-stanicnog embrija....

----------


## paty

budući da je zatišje na ovoj temi evo da se prijavim da dolaskom M krećem u prirodni

----------


## mravak

bravo cure!! samo naprijed !!  :fige:  :Love: 

Pošto nam se spermiogram popravio, i dr.MPO  nas uvjerava da mi to možemo i na prirodan način ostvarit , ovo ljeto će nam biti radno  :Grin: ..ako ne uspije na jesen idemo na daljne dogovore jer ne želim više čekati....da može na prirodan način zašto se nije zalomilo ovih 18mj.??? čisto sumnjam , ali eto probat ćemo lovit plodne dane i guzu gore nakon odnosa pa vam se javim ako upali  :Grin:

----------


## Zeljka33

evo da se ja opet prijavim...planiram pokrenuti se ponovno za drugo  :Smile:  ...ne znam odakle da krenem... :Cool:

----------


## Ginger

zeljka ~~~~~~~~~~~

mravak, i mi smo gadjali plodne dane i sve sto ide uz to, al nista
stize i treca ivf beba  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

malo sam zakržljala sa informacijama i pozaboravljala od 2008. što sve treba  :Cool:  pa sada proučavam....da li treba i za drugi put obaviti sve one hormonske pretrage krvi i briseve? Mislim to prvo sve srediti pa onda se naručito možda paralelno jedno privatno (dok čekam) i jednu u Petrovu gdje sam i zadnji put

Ginger, pa ti već treću bebicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Čestitam!

----------


## mravak

Željka33 sve ovisi od bolnice do bolnice i od dr. do dr.

Najbolje je da se prvo naručiš na konzultacije kod svog MPO dr. i sve ćeš saznat.

Mi smo morali ponovo vaditi briseve i krvne nalaze (AIDS, Hepatitis , .....)

----------


## dani82

Nije pretjerano aktivna ova tema... Ima li što trudilica za drugog/treceg bebača? Meni je u ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija u prirodnjaku  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*dani82* ja ispucala sve prirodnjake  :Sad: 

i sada ne znam šta ću...ne ide mi se na stimulirani...dr. nas šalje na AIH jer nam se popravio spermiogram...još se razmišljam, na jesen bi trebala dalje....zasada lovime plodne dane  :Yes:  i aktivna sam na temi prije začeća....

----------


## karla 1980

*dani* bok! 

Ja Sam u fazi cekanja bete pa pisem Nakon transfera. Sretno na fm.  :Wink:   U kojoj si klinici?

*mravak* sretno ti bilo za sto god se odlucila!  :Smile:

----------


## dani82

*karla* ja sam na kbc-u Rijeka... Nadam se da ćeš objaviti lijepu betu!!!
*Mravak* jesi i ti kod profesorice?? I nama se popravio spermiogram i preporučena nam je insemenacija, ali ja nekako nisam bila za tu opciju, pa smo krenuli s prirodnjacima, vidjet cemo što cemo dalje.

----------


## paty

ja čekam M pa ću ponovno u prirodnjak u nadi da neće opet pobjeći folikul

----------


## strategija

Ginger čestitam  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Svim trudilicama želim debele pluseke i velike bete!!!

----------


## mravak

Nisam kod profesorice...kod dr. V. sam..... ma tako mi teško pada odluka....inače u stimulaciji imam po 12jajnih stanica...dosat ih dogura do blastociste pa se razmišljam da ću od prve ostat trudna, i šta ću s ostalim blastocistama? baciti ih/ubit? to me tako muči...barem me vi razumijete.... 
a što se tiče inseminacije, pa zar se ne bi zalomilo u ove dvije godine nešto da može tako? inseminacija i sex u plodne dane je skoro pa isto(nije baš isto , ali je blizu)....

----------


## Inesz

> Nisam kod profesorice...kod dr. V. sam..... ma tako mi teško pada odluka....inače u stimulaciji imam po 12jajnih stanica...dosat ih dogura do blastociste pa se razmišljam da ću od prve ostat trudna, i šta ću s ostalim blastocistama? *baciti ih/ubit?* to me tako muči...*barem me vi razumijete*.... 
> a što se tiče inseminacije, pa zar se ne bi zalomilo u ove dvije godine nešto da može tako? inseminacija i sex u plodne dane je skoro pa isto(nije baš isto , ali je blizu)....


mravak, sretno u pokušajima spontanog ostvarivanja trudnoće.


a ovo gore boldano ne razumijem. zamrzavanje embrija nije ubojstvo. toliko se borimo protiv da nas se označava kao ubojice djece radi zamrzavanje embrija, da sam baš iznenađena da misliš da i većina nas razmišlja da je zamrzavanje embrija ubojstvo djece. 

svatko ima pravo na svoj stav, i na osbni izbor. meni se čini da postoji jednostavno rješenje za tvoje osobne dvojbe.  da imam takve dvojbe-što sa preostalim embrijima- ne bih išla na ivf, odnosno ne bih išla u stimulirani postupak.

----------


## mravak

ne mislim da je zamrzavanje embrija ubojstvo djece , već me muči ako bi ostvarila trudnoću  a ostali bi mi zamrznuti embriji, više njih, što s njima? ne znam da li bi išla na treće  dijete....to me muči....

----------


## karla 1980

> ne mislim da je zamrzavanje embrija ubojstvo djece , već me muči ako bi ostvarila trudnoću  a ostali bi mi zamrznuti embriji, više njih, što s njima? ne znam da li bi išla na treće  dijete....to me muči....


Nama se upravo to dogodilo, iz dobitnog postupka nam ostalo 7 zamrznutih blastica. Jednu smo vratili prosli tjedan, cekam betu. Ako nam sada uspije za par godina idemo po ostale. Tako smo odlucili suprug I ja.
Ukoliko ne zelis veliku obitelj onda bi stvarno trebala razmisliti... Kao i za sve ostalo, odluka je na vama. 
Zelim vam svu srecu kako god odlucite!  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

> ne mislim da je zamrzavanje embrija ubojstvo djece , već me muči ako bi ostvarila trudnoću  a ostali bi mi zamrznuti embriji, više njih, što s njima? ne znam da li bi išla na treće  dijete....to me muči....


vidim da je kod tebe sve ok. moja preporuka ti je ići na klomifene. zasto ici na punu stimulaciju? dobit ćeš 2-3 js. to ti je dovoljno. sretno

----------


## Argente

Ne moraš ih bacit/ubit, možeš ih i donirat. Možeš ići i na čiste prirodnjake, nije problem skuplji postupak zamijeniti za jeftiniji. Zakon omogućava obje opcije.

----------


## ljube

> ne mislim da je zamrzavanje embrija ubojstvo djece , već me muči ako bi ostvarila trudnoću  a ostali bi mi zamrznuti embriji, više njih, što s njima? ne znam da li bi išla na treće  dijete....to me muči....


mravak, nitko te ne tjera da izabereš opciju oplodnje svih dobivenih jajnih stanica, to govori i Zakon o mpo, Člank 7., stavak 2.: 

"(5) Iznimno od stavka 2. ovoga članka, ako bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi žele oplodnju do dvije jajne stanice, u spolne organe žene unosi se dobiveni broj zametaka, a višak jajnih stanica zamrzava se, poštujući načelo sljedivosti."

tako da svaki par ima mogućnost izbora sukladno svojim stavovima i uvjerenjima.

----------


## mravak

ovo s klomifenima nije loša ideja, kako se ti postupci broje?

----------


## ljube

svaka stimulacija ovulacije (bila ona blaga s klomifenom/letrozolom ili konvencionalna s gonadotropinima) broji se kao stimulirani postupak

----------


## mravak

Hvala svima na kritikama i savjetima ....htjela bi još jednog bebača....to znam...a u koji postupak ću ići ću razmislit.....

----------


## strategija

I mene je malo kopkalo nakon ostvarene treće trudnoće što sa zamrznutim embrijima ali nažalost desilo se što se desilo i sada sam sretna da ako sve bude ok imam još 4 blastice koje me čekaju.

----------


## dani82

> Ne moraš ih bacit/ubit, možeš ih i donirat. Možeš ići i na čiste prirodnjake, nije problem skuplji postupak zamijeniti za jeftiniji. Zakon omogućava obje opcije.


Zakon omogućava samo opciju da se stimulirani zamijene prirodnim postupcima, ali ne i obratno - znači ne mogu se prirodnjaci zamijeniti stimuliranim.
*Mravak* razgovaraj malo sa svojim liječnikom. Mislim da ti opcija s kolomifenima ne bi bila loša, kao ni zamijena stimuliranog za prirodnjak. aza insemenaciju smatram da je gubljenje vremena!!

----------


## Argente

> Zakon omogućava samo opciju da se stimulirani zamijene prirodnim postupcima, ali ne i obratno - znači ne mogu se prirodnjaci zamijeniti stimuliranim.


Ovo "zakon omogućava obje opcije" se odnosilo na 1. opciju donacije i 2. opciju zamjene stimuliranog za prirodnjak...kamo sreće da omogućuje i trampu jeftinijeg za skuplji  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> mravak, sretno u pokušajima spontanog ostvarivanja trudnoće.
> 
> 
> a ovo gore boldano ne razumijem. zamrzavanje embrija nije ubojstvo. toliko se borimo protiv da nas se označava kao ubojice djece radi zamrzavanje embrija, da sam baš iznenađena da misliš da i većina nas razmišlja da je zamrzavanje embrija ubojstvo djece. 
> 
> svatko ima pravo na svoj stav, i na osbni izbor. meni se čini da postoji jednostavno rješenje za tvoje osobne dvojbe. da imam takve dvojbe-što sa preostalim embrijima- ne bih išla na ivf, odnosno ne bih išla u stimulirani postupak.


Potpisujem Inesz i Argente. I ne dodajem ništa...jer nemam takta...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Ginger*, čestitam!

----------


## Ginger

Strategija, Mia Lilly  :Kiss:  hvala cure

----------


## mala bu

Ginger, svaka ti cast!
Inace, i ja sam trenutno u situaciji da razmisljam ici po trece... Nisam ni sanjala da cu to ikad pomisliti, ali evo- nakon 5 ivf/icsi-ja, 2 uspjesno ostvarene trudnoce i 2 andela intenzivno razmisljam o tome.
Naime, u posljednjem postupku mi je pohranjeno 6 oocita pa si mislim koliko mi ih je do sada baceno bilo bi mi zao ove svjesno unistiti...
Kako ste znale u kojem stadiju su vam zamrznute js?
Kaj mislite jel razlika izmedu djece od 18-20 mjeseci premala?( mislim znam da ce nece biti lako, ali ako netko ima iskustva :Grin:

----------


## mare157

Evo i mi se spremamo (za sad smo jojš u psihičkoj fazi pripreme) po drugu bebicu i sve više razmišlajm o tome koja je sreća dobiti pozitivni nalaz bete, ali mi se i sve više povrača kad se sjetim inekcija i punkcije "na živo".  Kako ste se vi trudilice izborile sa tim. Znam da kad je želja za bebom jača od te muke koje mi stvaraju inekcije da će mi biti svejedno, ali sad kad sagledam sve unazad, muka mi je kad se sjetim svega što sam prošla i svega što me još čeka u toj borbi za novu srećicu.

----------


## sretna 1506

Pozdrav svima i ja sam trudilica za drugu bebu.Da vam se predstavim

Ja 74,sve ok a svašta nešto,MM 72,olig.
 1.ivf-icsi VV 9-2003  3 emb.vraćena,prokrv.12.dan
 2.ivf-icsi VV 9-2004  2 emb.vraćena,beta 14.dan-330,19.dan-2580,  7+1 tj.kuca malo srce,15.06.2005.rodjen mamin najdraži poklon,naš sin 3600 g,52 dug
 3.ivf-icsi Kbc-Firule   2 emb.vraćena,14.dan +,16.dan beta-614,18.dan beta-950,20.dan beta-1600,uzv 7 tj.ne kuca srce,kiretaža
 4.ivf-icsi Kbc-Firule   2 emb.vraćena,prokrv.11.dan
 5.ivf-icsi Kbc-Firule   2 emb.vraćena,prokrv.12.dan

----------


## paty

Dobro nam došla sretna 1506 i brzo postala trudnica!!!!
Ja krećem u 10mj. u stimulirani postupak nadamo se uspjehu

----------


## sretna 1506

Ja planiram isto 10 mj. ako sve bude ok.Ima li još netko da ide na drugu trudnoću,jel moguće da nema??

----------


## Matovila

Dakle, provjerila. Zamrznuto ih je 7 na dva nosaca. Dakle, moguce je da npr. 3 od 4 koja se odmrznu prezive. Dr. kaze da ne bi smjela nikako vratiti vise od dva. Nego visak odbaciti. Razmisljam.... i meni je to neprihvatljivo... Dobro znam sve rizike visestruke trudnoce, ucila sam iz vlastitiog iskustva, ali opet nikako nisam za bacanje

----------


## paty

Matovila ne znam u kojoj si klinici.I o kakvom bacanju oni pričaju?to je neprihvatljivo,što nisu bolje pohranili te JS(predpotstavljam da se o njima radi)Ja sam ostala trudna iz zamrznuti JS,imala sam ih samo tri.lijepo su se odmrzle,oplodila i 3 dan su sva 3 vračena jer ja nisam htjela čekati 5 dan.nema garancije da će se sve oploditi i naravno primiti.

----------


## Matovila

Ma joj, vec mi se mijesaju razni topici.... o ovome sam pisala na potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama. Dakle, iz jednog davnog postupka iz 2009. godine imam zamrtznuto 7 zemataka. U medjuvremenu se vec nekoliko puta zakon mijenjao i trenutno je zabranjeno vracati vise od dva zametka osim u iznimnim slucajevima. A po svemu sudeci ja taj iznimni slucaj nisam. A tada kad su zametci zamrznuti ja nisam pitala i odlucivala kako ce to biti. Ispalo je da su svih 7 zamrznuli u dvije slamcice (jedna s 3 i jedna s 4 zametka), dakle moraju ih odmrznuti skupa i teoretski moguce je da svi prezive zamrzavanje. I sto onda? Dr. kaze da po zakonu ne smije transferirati vise od dva.
Prvi postupak je radjen u Viliju, kasnije je sve prebaceno u Betaplus i tamo namjeravam na FET.

----------


## paty

kod tebe se ipak rad o zamecima.ne znam kakva je praksa sa time ali meni je to glupa da se baca.ma ti ćeš ostati opet trudna tako da nema beda ako se i dogodi da koji i "bace".sve u svemu sreeetnoooooo!

----------


## sara38

> Ja planiram isto 10 mj. ako sve bude ok.Ima li još netko da ide na drugu trudnoću,jel moguće da nema??


Ja sutra idem po menopure pa do kraja tjedna počinje bockanje...

----------


## Šiškica

A ja u četvrtak krećem ponovo na VV u lov na drugu bebicu!!!
to je tek onaj prvi pregled i razgovor.. 
Budemo vidjeli koliko nam bude trebalo ovaj puta..

----------


## andream

Super cure, baš mi je drago da krećete.
Neka bude brzo-sretno!

----------


## paty

Sara 38 dali ideš u Ri na humanoj?Vidim da ti je curica mjesec dana mlađa od moje bebe.

----------


## sara38

Paty da, idem na humanu u RI. Svi postupci su bili u KBC RI. Ja sam kod dr. V.

----------


## sara38

Na žalost, danas sam imala punkciju i nismo došli do nijedne js. Sada smišljam šta dalje i da li nastaviti.... Ići ću malo provjeriti hormonalni status....

----------


## paty

sara38 što se dogodilo?pa kako,kolko si imala folikula za punktirat?jakoooo mi je žaooooo!!!! 
nadam se da neću i ja imati takav scenari.

----------


## KLARA31

I ja se spremam u novi postupak, hormone izvadila,još briseve obavit i prikupit lovu i krećemo po bracu  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Evo i mene među vas... za sad samo pratim. Ali ozbiljno razmišljam o novom postupku dok sam još na porodilnjom, tamo netom prije nego A napuni godinu dana.

Šiškice, vidim da si ti na VV, jesi morala ponavljati kompletnu obradu (hormone, markere i to) ili si odmah na prvim konzultacijama dogovorila postupak?

----------


## nirvana

Iza nas je sek.ivf, na žalost neuspješan. Nisam ni imala neka velika očekivanja ali naravno da sam se  nadala. I baš me nekako potreslo jer ne znam šta dalje. Novaca više nemam za privatno, u državne klinike nekako nemam povjerenja a nisam ni sama sa sobom načisto da li je vrijeme da konačno odustanemo. Kako vi razmišljate nakon neuspjelog postupka, da li bi stvarno trebala biti sretna što imam barem jedno dijete kao što mi svi govore?

----------


## nataša

> Iza nas je sek.ivf, na žalost neuspješan. Nisam ni imala neka velika očekivanja ali naravno da sam se  nadala. I baš me nekako potreslo jer ne znam šta dalje. Novaca više nemam za privatno, u državne klinike nekako nemam povjerenja a nisam ni sama sa sobom načisto da li je vrijeme da konačno odustanemo. Kako vi razmišljate nakon neuspjelog postupka, da li bi stvarno trebala biti sretna što imam barem jedno dijete kao što mi svi govore?


naravno da trebaš biti sretna što imaš jedno dijete, ima li išta ljepše i predivnije od toga?! ali isto tako ne treba odustati od drugog, a veliki poklon onima koji idu i na treće.. ja sam svojevremeno rekla da dok je jajne stanice u meni ja neću odustati, i nisam! i sva sreća što nisam jer sad uz ono prekrasno prvo dijete ja imam još jedno.  i naprosto ne vjerujem, imam dvoje djece, a na početku puta mislila sam hoću li imati i jedno?!.
 I da odgovorim na ono moje pitanje sa početka posta: ima li išta ljepše i predivnije od jedne uspješne trudnoće nakon IVF postupka? IMA! A to je sljedeći uspješni postupak IVF!
ja imam dvije predivne curice, prva je uspjela od prve, ali za drugu sam se baš namučila i sad  s njih dvije NIKO MI NIJE RAVAN!!! 
Raspisala se je , a samo sam htjela reći nemoj odustat!  Uspije, SUPER, ne uspije SUPER, imaš jedno prekrasno dijete..dakle svakako je super, uspjeti jednom u ovim našim vodama je CIJELI SVIJET, uspjeti dvaput je nevjerovatno, ali moguće :Smile:

----------


## mravak

> Iza nas je sek.ivf, na žalost neuspješan. Nisam ni imala neka velika očekivanja ali naravno da sam se  nadala. I baš me nekako potreslo jer ne znam šta dalje. Novaca više nemam za privatno, u državne klinike nekako nemam povjerenja a nisam ni sama sa sobom načisto da li je vrijeme da konačno odustanemo. Kako vi razmišljate nakon neuspjelog postupka, da li bi stvarno trebala biti sretna što imam barem jedno dijete kao što mi svi govore?



 Kako smo imali zaleđene jajne stanice i mi smo krenuli u sekundarni, isto sam se kao i ti nadala , znala sam da je jako mala mogućnost za trudnoću...nakon neg. bete sam se isplakala,zbog neuspjeha, ali i zato što sam znala da me čeka još barem jedan postupak i PUNKCIJA....pa sam rekla mužu ajmo probat još prirodni, rekla sam mu u STIM- ne idem ...na kraju sam ispucala par prirodnih i sada jedva čekam stimulirani...kada smo krenuli po drugu bebu nisam baš bila sigurna ali sada znam da u  meni postoji ogromna želja za još jednim djetetom -i ne znam zašto zamišljam još jednu curicu....

Inače sve postupke sam odradila u državnoj klinici, i meni je tamo dobro jer ne znam za bolje.....

Uzmi si vremena, razmisli još  malo.....ako su samo financije problem odi u državnu kliniku...dok prikupljaš papirologiju još uvijek možeš razmišljat da li ćeš ići ili ne....uvijek možaš odustat od postupka...a čekanje na red u KBC je dugo....

----------


## nataša

da, i ja sam išla u državnu, na VV, oba puta!

----------


## andream

Nirvana, tebi i godine idu u prilog, imaš još i vremena za postići trudnoću. Mi smo svakako želljeli drugo i ja sam bez dvojbe startala drugi put u 40-tima. Iako šanse nisu bile baš obećavajuće zbog godina, ja sam bila uvjerena da ćemo uspjeti - i uspjeli smo, drugi put iz petog puta.
Istina da je kad već imaš jedno dijete nekako bezbolniji neuspjeh, ali to nam je davalo još veću tvrdoglavost da nastavimo dalje. Vjerojatno bi i sad u 43-oj negdje čekala pred vratima ordinacije da nismo uspjeli, doduše ne bi imala pravo u državnoj klinici, pa ti svakako iskoristi bar sve postupke na koje imaš pravo.

----------


## nirvana

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima i poticajima. Ja sam načisto sa sobom da želim drugu bebu ali mislim da mi samo treba vremena da skupim snage da nastavim borbu jer se trenutno osjećam totalno iscrpljeno i izmoreno od svega. Definitivno će to biti neka od državnih klinika da iskoristim postupke na teret hzzo-a , taman će mi lista čekanja dobro doći da se malo oporavim i financijski i emocionalno!

----------


## slavonika

Evo mi se još pripremamo(psihički) ali idemo na vv odmah nakon nove god,imamo curu od skoro 9 god(začeta u kućnoj radinosti) a druga beba ne dolazi nikako,ovo nam je sve novo jer se prvi puta susrećemo sa svime ali odlučni smo da idemo po tako željenog bracu/seku  :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

u četvrtak smo imali ET 2 blastice,beta je 13.11.pa ćemo vidjeti.
(naš 4 god. sin stalno pita da kad će on dobit seku, do prije godinu dana vikao je da on neće nikoga, ali sad stalno sprema igračke za seku, kad vidi reklamu za pelene ili bilo što za male bebe kaže da to moramo kupiti i čuvati za njegovu seku...smiješan je i sladak i nadam se da će mu se želja i naša naravno ispuniti, a ako bude seka znate kako će se zvati "leteća Gita" :Laughing: )

sretno svima i da nam se što prije ispune želje :Love:

----------


## mravak

*Kjara* sretnoooooo !!!! 2 blastociste!!!! waaoooo :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mala bu

> *Kjara* sretnoooooo !!!! 2 blastociste!!!! waaoooo


samo da i ovdje prijavim...od jučer službeno na putu po treću bebicu... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Yes:

----------


## Kjara

Mala bu super neka vam je sa srecom

----------


## Kjara

hvala mravak, je blastociste samo da su se primile...izludit cu do srijede

Sretno svima

----------


## mravak

> hvala mravak, je blastociste samo da su se primile...izludit cu do srijede
> 
> Sretno svima


ja bi na tvom mjestu napravila u subotu test....pa trebala bi biti nekakva sjena  :Cool: 



Mala bu sretnooooo!!!

----------


## mala bu

Hvala cure-mravak i Kjara... :Smile: 

Kjara, meni su dobitni postupci bili samo s blasticama i nikad nisam čekala 14-i dan, nego sam vadila betu jednom 9-i i jednom 10-i dan i sve se odmah znalo- već je tad oba puta beta bila troznamenkasta, tak da ako ne možeš izdržati (ja nisam mogla), možeš i ranije...držim fige!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Mary Ann

Službeno i mi krenuli ponovno po drugu bebu  :Very Happy: . Prošli mjesec bila na femari i ništa..ovaj ciklus na Puregonima i za sad imam samo 3 folikula, ali eto nadamo se nećem  :Smile: .

----------


## AnneMary

> Službeno i mi krenuli ponovno po drugu bebu . Prošli mjesec bila na femari i ništa..ovaj ciklus na Puregonima i za sad imam samo 3 folikula, ali eto nadamo se nećem .


Sretno!
Nadam se da neće dugo trajati do pozitivne bete! :Yes:

----------


## Mary Ann

Bok draga AnneMary, sjećam te se od prije  :Smile: , vidim da si uspjela i drugi put, bravoooo  :Very Happy: . Na žalost danas nestala dva folikula, ostao mi samo jedan, dr.se čudom čudi što se dogodilo  :Sad: ..

----------


## sretna 1506

> Bok draga AnneMary, sjećam te se od prije , vidim da si uspjela i drugi put, bravoooo . Na žalost danas nestala dva folikula, ostao mi samo jedan, dr.se čudom čudi što se dogodilo ..


Koji ti je dan ciklusa,vjerojatno popucali,kad si bila prije na fm,koliki su bili,možda je već trebala štoperica,a zakasnili??

----------


## Mary Ann

10 dc, jučer bila na FM i bio je jedan 14mm i dva od 15mm, danas ostao jedan od 17mm, danas štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija.. koliko god imala iskustva uvijek me nešto iznenadi  :Sad: .. mislim da je bila ovulacija da bi dr.vidio žuto tijelo ili ne ?

----------


## AnneMary

> 10 dc, jučer bila na FM i bio je jedan 14mm i dva od 15mm, danas ostao jedan od 17mm, danas štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija.. koliko god imala iskustva uvijek me nešto iznenadi .. mislim da je bila ovulacija da bi dr.vidio žuto tijelo ili ne ?


Samo naprijed, nema odustajanja!
Vjerujem da ćeš uspiti ako ne iz ovog puta onda iz sljedećeg!

----------


## Inesz

> 10 dc, jučer bila na FM i bio je jedan 14mm i dva od 15mm, danas ostao jedan od 17mm, danas štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija.. koliko god imala iskustva uvijek me nešto iznenadi .. mislim da je bila ovulacija da bi dr.vidio žuto tijelo ili ne ?


... možda preslaba stimulacija za tvoj amh...  :Sad:

----------


## Mary Ann

I opet danas ništa, taj folikul koji je ostao je prazan  :Crying or Very sad:  ... i sad mi dr. kaže da ne reagiram na stimulaciju i da probam jedino u prirodnom ciklusu  :Grin: , a druga mi je doslovce rekla da sam prestara i da zaboravim postupke  :Evil or Very Mad:  (mislim da nije ok od nje). Baš me zanima i taj prirodan ciklus  :Rolling Eyes: ...uhhh

----------


## paty

ti prestara,šta b iza mene rekla.stvarno moj dr.nikad nije spominjao godine nego ja se šalim na svoj račun.
mjenjaj kliniku.prirodni ciklus ne razlikuje se previše od stimulacije samo meni pukne folikul prije punkcije.sve je to lutrija

----------


## Inesz

> I opet danas ništa, taj folikul koji je ostao je prazan  ... i sad mi dr. kaže da ne reagiram na stimulaciju i da probam jedino u prirodnom ciklusu , a druga mi je doslovce rekla da sam prestara i da zaboravim postupke  (mislim da nije ok od nje). Baš me zanima i taj prirodan ciklus ...uhhh


Uh... žao mi je da je tako ispalo...

35 godina možda i ne bi bilo toliko puno godina kad bi imala bolji biološki reproduktivni kapacitet. Mislim da je kod tebe problem nizak amh i visok fsh. Ovi nalazi zapravo upućuju na prilično rano iscrpljivanje ovarijske rezerve koja vrlo često znači  i malu vjerojatnost postizanja trudnoće.

----------


## Inesz

godine.... godine... ja imam 43 i zapravo još priželjkujem jedno dijete...





> ti prestara,šta b iza mene rekla.stvarno moj dr.nikad nije spominjao godine nego ja se šalim na svoj račun.
> mjenjaj kliniku.prirodni ciklus ne razlikuje se previše od stimulacije samo meni pukne folikul prije punkcije.sve je to lutrija



paty, je li se smije znati kako ti stojiš sa brojkama?  :Smile:  godinice i nalazi?

----------


## Charlie

Mary Ann prirodni ciklus bi mogao biti rjesenje za tebe, ili polustimulirani. Samo se pripremi da su prirodnjaci iscrpljujuci jer je sansa da se uhvati js oko 50%, imali smo citavu temu o njima. Ako mozes, ja bih se makla sa SD... I sretno!! Ja sam s nalazima kao tvojima i jos malo losijima u 34. godini uspjela zatrudniti drugi put!

----------


## sretna 1506

A bogme i ja sam 39,5 pa planiram i radim na tome da uskoro idem u postupak,i ne odustajem dokle god imam prava i ikakve šanse ,tako da ne odustajte,nego promjenite kliniku ili dr. :Smile:

----------


## paty

Ines napunila 40a a nalazi su mi ok ,samo što ja nemam ni jedan jajovod.u zadnjoj sitimulaciji dobila samo 2JS jer mi je cista pojela stimulaciju.a valjda i godine ćine svoje.sad krećem opet u 2/14sa jaćom stimulacijom P4

----------


## Snekica

Mary Ann generacijo! Nek meni kaže da sam stara, pa će vidjeti!  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Cure mi smo imali 1 IVF koji je bio uspješan, trudnoća je bila bez problema, a porod izvan očekivanja,)kao prvorotka rodila za 2 sata (doktor koji me porodio pitao me zašto sam uopće išla na MPO). No nalaz supruga kada smo kretali u prvi IVF je bio oligoastenoteratozoospermija. 
E sad, iz prvog postupka ostalo nam je zamrznuto 9 jajnih stanica. Rado bi po drugu bebu, no ne znam kako to sada funkcionira sada smrznutim jajnim stanicama.Tada , dok je na snazi bio stari zakon mi se i to činilo super ako ne uspije, ali čula sam da je uspješnost ostvarivanja trudnoće iz smrznutih jajnih stanica mala. 
Da li se moraju obaviti ispočetka sve one silne pretrage za mene i njega, savjetovanja i sve ostalo u proceduri kao i prvi put? 
Koji lijekovi se moraju piti u postupku sa smrznutim stanicama ?
Da li baš moramo iskoristiti smrznute stanice ili možemo ići u postupak sa svježim stanicama? 
Što ako u postupku budem imala svježu stanicu, da li je punktiraju i oplođuju ili bacaju?
I u stvari odakle da krenem... da li da tražim svog ginića uputnicu za kliniku ili se trebam prvo čuti sa doktorom koji mi je radio MPO prvi put?

----------


## Nera29

Prosla san dva sekundarna sa smrznutim js, nazalost nije uspio ni jedan. postupak ti je ako imas normalno cikluse da ides na folikulometrije do ovulacije i na dan ovulacije oni odleduju js a partner daje svoj prilog. i dalje sve isto ko i kod postupka inace ovisno koliko ih bude dobrih idu na treci ili pet dan za transfer. Svjezu stanicu ne punktiraju ( barem ne u ri). Morate iskoristiti sve zamrznute stanice prije nego idete u novi postupak. Svog doktora trazis uputnicu za dogovor i narucujes se na dogovor. svi nalazi se ponavljaju al sad vise nema onih savjetovanja barem. Eto nadam se da sam pomogla  :Wink:

----------


## Tena789

> Prosla san dva sekundarna sa smrznutim js, nazalost nije uspio ni jedan. postupak ti je ako imas normalno cikluse da ides na folikulometrije do ovulacije i na dan ovulacije oni odleduju js a partner daje svoj prilog. i dalje sve isto ko i kod postupka inace ovisno koliko ih bude dobrih idu na treci ili pet dan za transfer. Svjezu stanicu ne punktiraju ( barem ne u ri). Morate iskoristiti sve zamrznute stanice prije nego idete u novi postupak. Svog doktora trazis uputnicu za dogovor i narucujes se na dogovor. svi nalazi se ponavljaju al sad vise nema onih savjetovanja barem. Eto nadam se da sam pomogla


Da da tako smo i mi to prošli...i nije uspjelo,ali smo nastavili s prirodnim,sad čekamo rezultat transfera.
Vidim da si i ti bila 17.na trensferu? U Rijeci? i imaš +, čestitam :Smile:  ja sam taj dan bila na transferu,ali sama, još nisam napravila test, a beta mi je 3.1.,a nekako još vjerujem da se nešto događa :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

Tena imas pp da ne zachatavamo tu ovu temu  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

Kao trudilica za drugu bebu prosla sam sekundarni,3 prirodna IVFa i zadnji stimulirani IVF je bio dobitni. Tek smo 6+3 i nadam se dobrom zavrsetku.

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo napokon ja opet u postupku za drugu bebusu...pikam se menopurima i u utorak prvi uzv

----------


## mravak

> Evo napokon ja opet u postupku za drugu bebusu...pikam se menopurima i u utorak prvi uzv


sretnooo !!

----------


## Šiškica

I ja napokon u postupku, isto na Menopurima!! bumo vidli što će biti dalje!!

----------


## Zeljka33

> I ja napokon u postupku, isto na Menopurima!! bumo vidli što će biti dalje!!


Nek bude jos jedna srecica :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Evo napokon ja opet u postupku za drugu bebusu...pikam se menopurima i u utorak prvi uzv


sretno  *Željka33*!!!!

draga moja venozna  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Hvala Lilly  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Sretno cure!

----------


## Joss

Cure sretno..

I ja cu se skromno predbilježiti ovdje, nisam još ziher ali možda zavrtimo neki postupak u travnju (još čekam zeleno svjetlo... u ponedjeljak idem na uzv pa ću više znati).

----------


## Šiškica

Ja zavrtila postupak i danas mi je 2dnt morule (5. dan)  i peru me crne misli,  kak ne mogu više ovo prolaziti sva ova napetost i iščekivanje , tuga itd... 
 Sinoć sam imala razgovore sama sa sobom da je najbolje da se pomirim s tim da imam D. i da život ide dalje..
zbediralo me to što sam si u glavi zabrijala da sve ide savršeno (mislim na postupak) i da ću imati jednu blasticu na čuvanju i jednu zamrznutu , kad ono jedna morula a drugi embrij nije bio za zamrzavanje.. 

znam da su čuda moguća !!! jedno čudo mi trči po kući!!!  
za sad mi se čini da nemam snage za ponovnu borbu, a možda me samo pere depra!!

----------


## andream

Šiškice, ja ću ipak zavibrati da ti ovaj postupak bude posljednji i - dobitan. Znaš i sama da je sve ovo sreća kako je rekao dr Luči. Ja sam oba puta zapravo zatrudnjela kad uopće nisam imala nikakvih nadanja, na dan vađenja bete nisam ni utriće više stavljala. A kad sam najviše očekivala bio je fijasko.
Nek ti bude sretno dakle, pa da nas obraduješ za 10tak dana s lijepom betom. Ili s novim planom, ako baš i do toga dođe.

----------


## Zeljka33

Siskice, meni su prije 6 g vratili nakon 3 dana jednu 7st i dvije lose i nista za zamrzavanje, a danas mi eto po kuci trci petogodisnjakinja  :Wink:  Zato Siskice ne gubi nadu i misli pozitivno

Ja sam evo usred postupka, bila jucer na aspiraciji i dobili 11 js, 10 zrelih i 6 se oplodilo....cekam transfer i sve mi je nekako ovaj put brze proletilo i s manje opterecivanja, nekako usput.....malo me frka onih 2 tjedna nakon transfera....mrzim to cekanje, pa cu nastojat se zaokupiti poslom da ne mislim

----------


## Šiškica

Nekako se odradi ovaj prvi dio do punkcije  , al ovaj čekanje 2dana , pa još 3  dana  :Rolling Eyes:   mi je turbo  težak dio a, opet drugi dio  od ET , rekla bi da je strava, NAJGORI!!!

Pitam se od kud sam crpila snagu i upornost za ovih 7 postupaka da bi došla do D: :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Siskice meni vraceni dvodnevni pa uspjesan bio. Glavu gore i otjeraj crne misli!

----------


## Šiškica

I moja D. je dvodnevni  :Zaljubljen: ..

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo kazu da se svih 6 razvija diobom i da ce transfer biti 5. Dan. To jos nisam docekala u proslim postupcuma

----------


## Jim

Evo još jedne trudilice za drugu bebu ... da malo povećamo brojno stanje i podignemo temu  :Very Happy:  . Mi smo počeli s novim postupkom IVF-a na SD .

----------


## bugaboo

I ja sam od subote pikalica u borbi za drugu srecicu, nekako sam si zacrtala da ce biti uspjesno :Smile:  Tocno prije 3 godine smo imali uspjesan postupak pa se tjesim da je ovo moje doba godine za zatrudnjivanje :fige: 

A ako i nebude odmah uspjeh necemo odustati dok god nasa sefica ne dobije konkurenciju :Wink:

----------


## mravak

cure samo naprijed !

----------


## Joss

> Evo još jedne trudilice za drugu bebu ... da malo povećamo brojno stanje i podignemo temu  . Mi smo počeli s novim postupkom IVF-a na SD .


me too, prva folikulometrija u četvrtak, još uopće ne mogu vjerovati, tj. sve mi nekako čudno ko da nikad nisam bila u postupku, ono zbunjola totalna.

----------


## Joss

jim, bugaboo, šiškica,i ostali..sjećam se nickova od prije i baš vas je lijepo vidjeti... idemo dalje .. :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

kod mene ništ ovaj puta!!
shrvalo me kao da je prvi put  :Sad: ..  

Što ću i kako ću dalje nemam pojma!!
prošli ponedjeljak sam govorila NIKAD VIŠE a sad sam u fazi NE ZNAM !!!

----------


## Joss

šiškice žao mi je...
kad malo prodje vremena tek ćeš onda shvatiti kuda dalje.samo polako..

----------


## bugaboo

Siskice zao mi je, neka se malo slegnu dojmovi pa cete vidjeti za dalje :Wink:

----------


## Zeljka33

meni danas plusic na testu kuci

----------


## malena2

evon cure i ja sam trudilica za drugu bebu.kuci imam decka od 3 i po godine.
jel ima koja od vas s ashermanom.Kako Poljak radi ovaj tjedan!

----------


## Loly

*Željka* čestitam na plusiću!
*Šiškica* žao mi je, nama odustajanja! I ja sam trudilica za drugu bebu, za koju sam prošla 6 postupaka i sutra čekam prvi uzv nakon pozitivne bete! Samo malo odmora, pa u novu borbu!
*Malena2* žao mi je radi neuspjeha ovaj put, sretno dalje!

----------


## Joss

željka cestitam!!

----------


## mravak

željka i loly,čestitam i sretno za dalje !

----------


## Lili75

> željka i loly,čestitam i sretno za dalje !


bravo cure, čestitam!!!!

----------


## dagnja

Pozdrav! Prije godinu dana smo vagali bi li ušli u postupke ili ne. MM je bio spreman od rođenja prve beba, ja sam se jako, jako dvoumila. U razlozima protiv bilo je i dojenje. Na kraju je prevagnulo da dojim i čekam vrijeme kada ću biti spremna i kada će se stvari tako poklopiti da i mi krenemo po drugo. Danas samo bili na prvom postupku i moram priznati, da iako sam mislila da će mi s iskustvom i vremenom to postati lakše, osjećam se isto kao i prvog puta. Pere me nervoza i nestrpljenje, strah i uzbuđenje...

----------


## bugaboo

Dagnja mislim da je svima tako, drzim fige za uspjesan postupak!
Nama je sad 1. postupak za 2. bebu uspio, a za nasu L nam je trebalo 4 transfera.

----------


## mravak

dagnja,razumijem te u potpunosti,sretnooooo !

----------


## Joss

> Pozdrav! Prije godinu dana smo vagali bi li ušli u postupke ili ne. MM je bio spreman od rođenja prve beba, ja sam se jako, jako dvoumila. U razlozima protiv bilo je i dojenje. Na kraju je prevagnulo da dojim i čekam vrijeme kada ću biti spremna i kada će se stvari tako poklopiti da i mi krenemo po drugo. Danas samo bili na prvom postupku i moram priznati, da iako sam mislila da će mi s iskustvom i vremenom to postati lakše, osjećam se isto kao i prvog puta. Pere me nervoza i nestrpljenje, strah i uzbuđenje...


Bas tako sam i ja mislila, pa cak sam do transfera sve odradila mehanicki a onda ova dva tjedna čekanja, ajmeee ...opet ko i prvi put.
A sto sam postala mpo neznalica to je posebna prica, jednostavno pol toga zaboravila.

Tebi sretno i da sto prije docekate bracu/ seku!

----------


## dagnja

Hvala cure. Mravak i bugaboo čestitam! Nama je s prvom curkom uspjelo iz trećeg pokušaja, nadam se da ćemo ovaj put biti brži.  :Wink:

----------


## Joss

Kod mene jučer beta čista nula..peti mjesec pauziramo pa se nadam da u šestom idemo dalje.

----------


## bugaboo

Joss zao mi je, bit ce vise srece drugi put, drzim fige :Wink:

----------


## Joss

> Joss zao mi je, bit ce vise srece drugi put, drzim fige


tnx.

----------


## mravak

Joss,biti će,samo budi uporna !

----------


## dagnja

Joss, žao mi je i nemam ti što pametno reći, osim da se nadam da će idući biti dobitni. Moj test je isto negativan, iščekujem mengu i važem da krenem u idući odmah ili da pauziram mjesec dana.

----------


## Joss

Curke  :Heart: .
Dagnja zao mi je, naravno kao što kažeš, kod negativne bete nema se baš puno što za reći, ali plan za dalje i pozitiva uvijek pomažu.
Ja pauziram svibanj zbog nekih obaveza, pa ću iskoristiti vrijeme da malo napunim baterije za ljeto...

----------


## KLARA31

Evo meni je uspio 2.ivf poslije trudnoće,mislila sam da je lakše ići po drugu bebu al kako sam boravila u Zg gdje je bio ivf bila sam 2 tjedna u komadu bez svoje djevojčice i baš je teško bilo. Mislila sam se ako ne uspije sad mislim da neću nikad više ić. Ubije ono mirovanje doma da se primi a stalno mislim na svoje dijete. Nažalost moji roditelji nisu u istom gradu pa nisam mogla iskombinirat da mi i mama dođe dok sam mirovala tjedan od ET. 
Stvarno ne znam bili više išla na ivf.

----------


## mravak

Klara čestitam !! :Zaljubljen: 

razumijem te u potpunosti, i ja sam bila luda dok sam mirovala, a mala mi je bila samo kat niže.... plakala sam dok sam je čula da tapka , da se plače i smije a ja ležim na katu sama....... možda je to sve i od hormona i od previše slobodnog vremena dok miruješ i samo razmišljaš o starijem dijetetu....

----------


## edina

Dali mi neko moze reci koliko treba mirovati od transfera.  Meni dokot nije nista rekao da mirujem.  Imam bebu od 8 mjeseci i moram ga uzeti da presvucem i ostale stavri.  Dali ti mozem da utice na neuspijeh IVFa?
Hvala

----------


## mravak

Do implitacije bi bilo dobro mirovat ako se može. Premda možda to nema nikakve veze,tko ce ga znat. Ja sam mirovala više da se poslije ne grizem,možda bi upalilo da sam više mirovala???
Kako druge ostanu trudne nakon poroda i ne znaju a hendlaju malu bebu??? tako da mislim da to nema nikakve veze...

Sretno Edina !

----------


## edina

Hvala  sad samo ostaje da cekam da vidim sta ce biti.  Prvi IVF je uspio iz prve.

----------


## Inesz

Mirovanje ne pomaže implantaciji.

----------


## bubekica

mirovanje ne utjece na ishod IVF-a, ali preporuca se zbog posljedica punkcije.

----------


## centar

vec neko vrijeme skicam, ali se nisam usudjivala javiti. 
mm i ja jako zelimo dijete. pocelo je prije tri i pol godine kad smo odlucili "prestati paziti" pa kad se dogodi.... no, nista : ( 
svi nasi nalazi su uredni. prosli mjesec smo isli s ciljanim odnosima nakon folikulometrije, no opet nista. 
sto, kako dalje?

----------


## bubekica

*centar* soc. ginekolog ti daje uputnicu za neku od klinika koja radi MPO - u zagrebu na raspolaganju imas vinogradsku, sveti duh, vuk vrhovac i petrovu (+privatnike, za koje ti ne treba uputnica).
za svaku od klinika imas temu ovdje na podforumu potpomognuta oplodnja.

----------


## kitty

Ahoj curke, evo i mi smo se odlučili pokrenuti i krenuti po bebu No 2... U ponedjeljak prve konzultacije na VV. A osjećaj mi je kao da idem prvi put  :Shock:

----------


## mravak

kitty, sretno !!

----------


## Joss

> Ahoj curke, evo i mi smo se odlučili pokrenuti i krenuti po bebu No 2... U ponedjeljak prve konzultacije na VV. A osjećaj mi je kao da idem prvi put


Sretno!!!I da uspijete što prije...........

----------


## dagnja

Ovdje je zatišje, jer zato što nitko nije u postupcima ili zato što čekate rezultate (nadam se pozitivne)?  :Wink:  Ja sam pauzirala mjesec dana i bila ovaj ciklus u postupku. Imala sam brdo nuspojava od svih hormona koje sam primala. Koji su s druge strane dali dobre rezultate što se tiče jajnih stanica, ali nažalost prošlo je bez uspjeha. Danas sam dobila mengu i baš me nekako pogodilo (puno, puno više nego sam očekivala). Sad opet pauza pa od jeseni dalje, samo ne znam kako točno. Kada sam prije 3 godine bila u postupcima bilo mi je strašno pshički i emocionalno, fizički mi nije teško padalo. Ovaj zadnji postupak me je baš iscrpio i strah me idućeg puta.

----------


## paty

ja idem sutra da vidim dali su se oplodile jajne stanice
Znam kako ti je,meni je ovo 3 stimulirani  za drugu bebu.koliko god sebe tješim da je lako kad imaš jedno dijete uopće nije.

----------


## dagnja

Sretno Paty. Nije uopće jednostavno, čak ni mrvicu lakše nego prije prvog djeteta. Ja sam mislila da će biti barem malo jednosatvnije i ne toliko iscrpljujuće, ali valjda je to nemoguće. Ja sada idem na godišnji od svega i probat ću ne misliti na to sve, ali znam da neću skroz moći izbaciti misli o bebi i idućim postupcima.

----------


## Joss

Hej curke, meni danas 2 dnt šestostaničnog embrija starog tri dana..znam da je već mogao biti i osmostanični ali poznajem  par trodnevnih šestostaničnih embrija koji su sad velika dječica..tako da ima nade.
I meni je ova punkcija teško pala, dosta krvarenja je bilo, i dva dana sam jedva na nogama stajala, tako da sam na trenutak pomislila..ne mogu ja ovo više...s prvim sam djetetom bila spremna na sve, ma glavom kroz zid..
Sad sam i starija 5 godina, iscrpljenija-posao-dijete-postupci, većinom sama jer mm puno putuje tako da...nisam ziher koliko ću još izdržati.
Javim vam betu.. :Heart:

----------


## mravak

joss sretno!!!

----------


## Ginger

Cure, sretno vam bilo!

Evo ja mogu potvrditi da borba s neplodnoscu nikad nije laka - ni kad ides po drugo, a bome ni po trece dijete
Svaki neuspjeh boli, svaki postupak nosi svoje
Svaki postupak je bio emocionalna bura za mene
I svako cekanje bete jednako tesko
Ali cu napisati nesto sto je jedna forumasica davno rekla: borba za dugo (ili koje vec) dijete je teska, ali se ne moze usporediti s neostvarenim majcinstvom
Ja sam stvano svjesna koliko sam srece imala

Pusa i javite veeeelike bete!

----------


## Joss

MPO je  kad nemaš dijete sasvim jedna druga kategorija i mislim da nam je svima to u potpunosti jasno.
Zato i imamo svoju temu na kojoj razmjenjujemo iskustva u borbi za drugo dijete.
I vjerujem da smo sve mi beskrajno zahvalne da se baš nama dogodilo to čudo, da smo dočekale svoju djecu jer vrlo lako je moglo biti drugačije.Ali i dalje postupci imaju svoju težinu, naravno drugačiju.
Teže mi je fizički podnositi postupke, rastuži me negativna beta, najviše zbog moje curke koja kada ju netko pita ima li brata ili seku tužno odgovori "ja nemam nikoga"...

----------


## njoka

Ginger, baš sam ja to mislila napisati. Evo meni danas 1 dnt jednog sedmostaničnog embrija ( tako je bilo i za prvo dijete, pa se nadam jako...), i uzbuđena jesam, ali stres i razmišljanje o neuspjehu puno je manje nego za prvo dijete. Vidjet ću ako beta bude negativna kako ću reagirati, ali u ovom trenutku mislim da neće biti krokodilske suze kao kod prvog postupka. Iako, mislim da smo za prvo dijete imali jako puno sreće uspjeti s prvim, prirodnim IVF-om, vjerojatno bi sve bilo drukčije da nam je uspjelo iz ne znam 10-og puta. Uglavnom, beta daleko: 28.7, a testić vjerojatno idući petak 18.7  - na taj dan je već bio vidljiv plusić za prvu bebu.
Al ne mirujem baš, dižem i malog, muž sutra odlazi na teren, tako da ću ja kod majčice, barem par dana. Ako je transfer trodnevnog embrija bio u srijedu, implantacija bi bila subotu , nedjelju možda?

----------


## Ginger

Joss  :Love: 
Meni nije bilo teze fizicki, ali recimo, zadnji stimulirani me psihicki rasturio
Bila sam poluluda od samog pocetka pa do njegovog neslavnog kraja
Nikad do tada tijekom postupka nisam bila tako uznemirena, pa niti onog prvog ikad
A ovaj put smo isli po trece dijete...
Da mi je to netko rekao prije pet godina, ne bih vjerovala
Tesko je valjda jer jednako zelis svako dijete, ali kad si zamislim kako bi mi bilo da ih nemam, ma srce mi se slomi...

----------


## Ginger

njoka, nadam se da ces imati pozitivnu betu pa neces ni saznati
al sumnjam da te ne bi pogodilo
samo bi se lakse utjesila
bar je meni bilo tako, kamen na srcu, al mi se oko vrata objesil dva para rucica i odmah je bilo lakse

ma zapravo sam ovo napisala potaknuta primjerom iz svoje uske obitelji
gledam ih danas kako se igraju s mojom djecicom, a srce mi se kida jer se nikad tako nece igrati sa svojom  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kaja76

Evo, i ja od ponedjeljka postajem trudilica za drugu bebu. Trenutno pijem klomifene i prekosutra krećem na prvu folikulometriju i nakon toga inseminaciju. Za sad se osjećam dobro, jedva čekam da krenem. Zadnji je put bilo uspješno iz prve inseminacije pa se potiho nadam da ce i ovaj put. Makar, racionalno razmišljajući bila bi to prevelika sreća da se dvaput ponovi isti film. Mislim da neću biti previše razočarana ako i ne uspije odmah mada ne bih voljela da moj miško bude sam.

----------


## Joss

> Evo, i ja od ponedjeljka postajem trudilica za drugu bebu. Trenutno pijem klomifene i prekosutra krećem na prvu folikulometriju i nakon toga inseminaciju. Za sad se osjećam dobro, jedva čekam da krenem. Zadnji je put bilo uspješno iz prve inseminacije pa se potiho nadam da ce i ovaj put. Makar, racionalno razmišljajući bila bi to prevelika sreća da se dvaput ponovi isti film. Mislim da neću biti previše razočarana ako i ne uspije odmah mada ne bih voljela da moj miško bude sam.



Sretno!!

----------


## Joss

Kod mene i ovaj put ništa! Na jesen ćemo probati ponovo. :Bye:

----------


## njoka

A ja sam radila već tri testa, danas mi je 10 dnt (trodnevni sedmostanični embrij), i opet nisam sigurna u rezultat. Prvi test One step sam otvorila dan prije iz one folije i nakon testiranja nisam vratila onu plastiku natrag, al pojavila se blijeda blijeda linija. Drugi test Clearblue je izgleda bio nevažeći jer mi se pojavila odmah minus a ne plus al je kontrolni prozorčiž bio prazan. Tek nakon što sam ga opet pogledala a prošlo je sigurno nekih 15 minuta, bio je plus a i u kontrolnom je bila crta. Jutros sam radila treći Gravignost i pokazao je ponovo blijedu blijedu pozitivnu crticu al sam zabrinuta jer je blijeda kao i jučer. Sad ću napravit pauzu od testiranja par dana sa sigurno isprobanim još kojim testom do bete, koju moram vaditi 28.7.
Koja je prva na redu sa betom???Paty?

----------


## njoka

Joss, žao mi je... 
Došle stvari ili negativan test?

----------


## Ginger

Joss  :Love: 
Neka bude plodna jesen!

njoka, okani se testova i vadi betu ranije
meni je clearblue zadnji pokazao plus i to najslabiji

----------


## paty

ja službeno vadim betu 24.7. naravno ako će  mi moj gin htjeti dati drugu uputnicu.

----------


## Joss

> Joss, žao mi je... 
> Došle stvari ili negativan test?



Negativna beta ( rodila sam a pošteno pozitivog testa nikad vidjela tako da testove ne radim).
Cure vama sretno, nadam se da ćete imati velike bete!

----------


## dagnja

Cure čekalice koječega sretno! Joss, žao mi je. Nadam se da će nam jesen biti uspješna.  :Wink:

----------


## paty

pozdrav
moja beta danas 1424.sad čekam UVZ

----------


## mravak

paty,čestitam!

----------


## paty

hvala.nekako mi je dugo za čekati prvi UVZ koji bi trebao zbog godišnjeg biti tek 18.8.

----------


## Joss

Paty čestitam!!!Sretno do kraja.....

----------


## njoka

Paty,čestitkeeee!!!!

----------


## dagnja

Paty, čestitke, super i sretno do kraja!

----------


## dani82

Pozdrav! Evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu. Čekam betu (14.8.) nakon stimuliranog postupka (vraćene 2 blastice). Naravno test će pasti i ranije. Vidim da su neke od vas odmarale nakon transfera. Kod mene to nije slučaj. Jučer, na dan transfera, sam veći dio dana preležala. Danas sam već bila na kavi, malo peglala, a i obavljala neke sitnice koje ne možeš izbjegnuti kad imaš dijete.

*Paty* čestitam na lijepoj beti!!

----------


## mravak

dani82 sretno !
mi brojimo još 5 tj. do poroda,i mogu vam reći da sam umorna od održavanje kuće i brige za djetetom,ali kada mi mala zagrli trbuh i ljubi malog bracu unutra ,sva se rastopim,stvarno neprocjenjivo...

----------


## paty

hvala dani82.
mravak što samo još 5tj?sretno,lagan i bezbolan porod i da uživaš u sinčiću.i za koju godinu po 3.

----------


## dani82

Mravak stvarno još malo imaš do poroda  :Smile:  ...Ubrzo će malena grliti bracu za stvarno!

----------


## kaja76

Evo da se i ja javim. Nakon menstruacije koja je kasnila (kasni i inače, ali ne toliko) konačno sam se u zadnji čas ukrcala na vlak za folikulometrije (KBC Ri). Folikul je lijepo rastao, 16. dc sam inseminirana i sad duuugo čekanje... Beta je tek 13.8.

----------


## kaja76

Što vam se čini- koliko je opasno nositi starije dijete (2,5 god.) od 13 kg? Čini mi se nemogućim to izbjeći u nekim situacijama. Kako se snalazite?

----------


## paty

ja sam bila otpisala i ovaj postupak jer nošenje malog od 2g je neizbježno
.ali to uopće ne ovisi o tome to odlučuje viša sila.sretno kaja76

----------


## dani82

kaja76 meni je prof.S rekla da smijem podizati dijete od 2 godine. Znam da je kod nas sve to s malo većim strahom nego kod žena koje trudnoću ostvaruju prirodnim putem... Zamisli samo što bi bilo kad bi sve žene koje planiraju trudnoću stopirale sve što inače rade na dva tjedna. Tako da mislim da je sve u laganini ok  :Wink:

----------


## dagnja

Ja radim sve što i normalno radim. Tako su mi i rekli da mogu. Tako sam i prvi puta u svim postupcima, uključujući i onaj kad sam ostala trudna i cijelu trudnoću. Mi nismo bolesne (naravno dok je sve u redu i ne pokazuju se komplikacije bilo koje vrste) da bi se tako ponašale. To je moja filozofija i ne grizem se kada postupak ne uspije, a ja se sjetim da sam trčala, dizala malu ili što već.  :Wink:  Sretno!

----------


## njoka

Evo, da i ovdje prijavim današnju betu na 19dnt  -  4090  :Smile: . A nosim stalno malog od nekih 12 kg, počela sam ga učiti da sam uđe u krevetić i popenje se u hranilicu, al voli se mazit i nosit, i to mu ne mogu odbiti....

----------


## Šiškica

njoka čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam imala tisućiti razgovor s MM. 

Nakon neuspjelog IVF , i nakon prekinutog prirodnog IVF-a za sad smo odlučili odustati od postupaka za drugu bebu.

Previše mi je bolno i naporno ,  trenutno nemam ni volje ni snage opet sve prolaziti..

Toplo se nadam da ću se u nekom trenutku  IPAK predomisliti!!

----------


## paty

njoka čestitke
kad imaš dogovor za prvi UVZ?

----------


## njoka

Ma u rijeci to ide usporeno, mozda tek za dva tjedna.zvala sam cim sam dobila nalaze, moj doktor je u osmom mj. na go, pa trebaju dogovoriti sa drugim doktorom kada mogu doc na pregled

----------


## paty

ja sam kod dr. V. on je na godišnjem.bit će dr.M ali mi je rekla da zovem 18.
 jer prije tog tjedna nema ni jedne sestre na humanoj.kako mi je izračunala trebala bi 10.8 raditi prvi UVZ.

----------


## njoka

Ja sam isto kod Vlasica i spomenula je M za pregled.cek, moguce da do 18.8 ne dodjemo na pregled? Pa siznut cemo do onda!

----------


## kaja76

Ma i meni se čini da povremeno dizanje ne može štetiti pogotovo ne u ovako ranoj fazi. Imala sam vec 2 pobačaja pa opreza nikad dosta, makar ni ti pobačaji nisu uvjetovani nošenjem tereta vec mojim ludim hormonima, vjerojatno. I meni je moja dr. S. rekla da se u slučaju trudnoće javim 18.8. i da ce dr. M. biti jedini tamo, a prije toga kolektivni godišnji. Meni to taman i paše ako 13. vadim betu i ako mi se posreći i ovaj put

----------


## paty

kaja 76 ako vadiš betu 13.nećeš ići na UVZ prije početka 9mj.jer od bete treba proći najmanje 2tj.bar je meni tako rečeno.

----------


## dani82

Kaja je li ti i prvi put upalilo iz inesminacije?

----------


## kaja76

je da, iz prve uz klomifene.  ne znam ni ja kako! najprije sam imala spontani, pa su mi otkrili visok prolaktin i okrivili njega, pa uspješna trudnoća iz inseminacije. početkom godine probala ja opet doma i ponovno doma i opet spontani. Bas me neće doma. Nema meni do Ri!

----------


## kaja76

Svečano obkavljujem da ništa od moje trudnoće ovaj put. Testirala sam se , ali nema trudnoće...još da procurim

----------


## kitty

Hello, ima li nas još u postupcima trenutno? 
Mi smo nakon stimuliranog u listopadu i teške HS te zbog toga otkazanog transfera, krenuli po smrzlića  :Smile: .

----------


## Joss

Ima ima..7 dnt krasne osmostanične mrvice  :fige: 

Kitty sretno sa malim smrzlićem!

----------


## mravak

Sretno mame dalje !!!

----------


## tulipan83

ima nas još.sutra punkcija al odgoda transfera zbog hiperstimulacije.

----------


## fuksija

I ja sam u postupku..ovaj ciklus inseminacija..

----------


## kitty

Joss ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Kad vadiš betu?
tulipan83 kako je prošla punkcija? Ti si isto na VV, jel da? Čini mi se kao da je u zadnje vrijeme baš dosta odgoda transfera radi HS...
fuksija, sretno! Kad je AIH?

Meni se transfer planira za 10 dana, 12 dana, ako bude sve ok na kontroli.

----------


## Joss

tulipan83 nadam se da je punkcija dobro prošla,želim ti da se hs što prije smiri,
fuksija držim fige za inseminaciju,
mravak hvala što nas pratiš.
Kitty beta mi je u utorak 2.12. 11 dpt.

----------


## tulipan83

punkcija prošla dobro. bolno al to je uvijek tak. dobili 13 stanica, 12 su ih oplodili.4.12 cemo znati rezultate koliko ih je izdržalo i krio. FET planiran za 1mj

----------


## Joss

beta negativna...
Curke u postupcima sretno, mi ćemo se malo odmoriti i vidjeti kako dalje...

----------


## mravak

Drage ne mogu da se ne prisjetim ovo vrijeme prošle godine ...pikale se na poslu u skladištu, trčala ukrašavat prostor sa božićnim ukrasima...i evo godinu dana poslije imam još jednog bebača....upravo oboje spavaju...glava do glavice...nešto najslađe u životu......cura 3ipol god. i dečko 3mj....budite uporne mame moje, malo odmorite pa opet u nove borbe......pozz...

----------


## kitty

Joss  :Love: 
mravak, hvala na divnom ohrabrenju. Uživaj u svojim mrvićima, malim i velikim  :Smile:

----------


## fuksija

mravak..lijepo <3 nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve tako...

----------


## nina32

Hop hop, eto i mene na ovoj temi. Mulac napunio dvije godine, mi prikupili sve nalaze i odmah nas stavili u postupak (Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu, kbc Ri). Nažalost, folikul je puk'o k'o kokica tako da nam je zakazano ponovno druženje u 1. mjesecu.  Veselim se druženju s vama u 2015. godini. Nek' nam je plodna!!!!

----------


## Joss

> Hop hop, eto i mene na ovoj temi. Mulac napunio dvije godine, mi prikupili sve nalaze i odmah nas stavili u postupak (Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu, kbc Ri). Nažalost, folikul je puk'o k'o kokica tako da nam je zakazano ponovno druženje u 1. mjesecu.  Veselim se druženju s vama u 2015. godini. Nek' nam je plodna!!!!



Bok nina32, dobro nam došla, sretno i da što prije dodjete do brace-seke...
Mravak  :Heart:  prekrasno.
Kod mene se situacija još malo komplicira dobila nalaz amh, naravno- nizak...

----------


## kitty

Danas na pregledu endometrij 11 mm, transfer u četvrtak  :Very Happy:

----------


## dagnja

Cure, da vam prijavim naš uspjeh: iz trećeg pokušaja inseminacije u rujnu smo dobili plusić na testu. Sad sam već u trinaestom tjednu i uopće nisam svjesna da nam je uspjelo.
Mravak, divno, veselim se istom scenraiju.
Ostalim curama u postupcima i koje ih tek čekaju sretno od srca.

----------


## kaja76

Čestitke Dagnja! Baš si sretnica. Evo ja cekam rezultate 4. inseminacije, ali sve mi se čini da ne bu niš...Prvo si dijete dobila inseminacijom?

----------


## kitty

kaja76, sretno! Kako to da ti toliko forsiraju AIH s obzirom na godine?

dagnja čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## kaja76

Pa vjerojatno jer je prvo uspjelo na taj način. I ja sam se nadala da ce i ovaj put, ali mislim da cu morati u IVF ako želim još jdnog bebača.

----------


## dagnja

> Čestitke Dagnja! Baš si sretnica. Evo ja cekam rezultate 4. inseminacije, ali sve mi se čini da ne bu niš...Prvo si dijete dobila inseminacijom?


Hvala! Da, prvo smo dobili inseminacijom iz trećeg pokušaja.

----------


## bugaboo

Dagnja cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ostale trudilice drzim fige da uskoro ugledate velike bete :grouphug:

----------


## Ginger

Joss  :Love: 

dagnja cestitam!

cure sretno!!

----------


## Joss

Danja čestitam!
Bugaboo pa ti još malo...
Ginger tnx.
Kitty~~~

----------


## kitty

Evo cure da izvjestim da sam jučer bila na FET-u, vraćena jedna lijepa blastica, sad čekanje do Badnjaka  :Cekam: .

Šta mislite o dizanju djeteta od 12,5 kg nakon transfera? Da ili ipak ne? Malo mi je teško ne dizati mišića kojeg baš sad čopila i neka viroza pa mi je bubani  :Sad:

----------


## Joss

> Evo cure da izvjestim da sam jučer bila na FET-u, vraćena jedna lijepa blastica, sad čekanje do Badnjaka .
> 
> Šta mislite o dizanju djeteta od 12,5 kg nakon transfera? Da ili ipak ne? Malo mi je teško ne dizati mišića kojeg baš sad čopila i neka viroza pa mi je bubani


Super Kitty, nek bude pod bor bebica!
Na nekim ranijim stranicama jenetko pisao da su u Mariboru rekli da smije dizati dijete od 12 kg.
A probaj što manje, i ja sam svoju sa 17 kg digla nakon jednog transfera, bila je pala u parku i jednostavno to je bilo jače od mene..i još tu i tamo koji put dignem da mi sjedne u krilo i tako.
I nek ti bebač brzo ozdravi..

----------


## kitty

Hvala Joss  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Mi smo počeli razmišljati  :Smile: !

----------


## ValaMala

Veliki pozdrav svim trudilicama za drugu bebu.  :Smile: 
Dugo me nije bilo ovdje, bar ne aktivno, ali veseli me sto vidim ovdje draga lica suborki s kojima sam iscekivala, nadala se, tugovala i veselila se prije nekoliko godina kad smo nakon puno postupaka konacno zaceli nasu divnu Pikulicu. Ona je sad za nekoliko dana trogodisnja curica, a u lipnju nam stize mali braco.  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Imali smo u Sloveniji 2 eskimića, ali je transfer bio uzasno tezak (moji transferi su i inace komplicirani) i nije doslo do trudnoce. Onda smo otisli kod dr. skvorca i prvi postupak je bio dobitan s izuzetno lakum transferom u rukama spretnog, iskusnog i prekrasnog doktora. 

Prije par tjedana smo radili harmony test i saznali da nema kromosomskih poremecaji
A (down, edwards, patau..), a tada smo saznali i spol. 

I evo mene u 17tt, u totalnom cudu. Vecinu prosle trudnoce provela sam u bolnici (teska hiperstimulacija, gubitak blizanaca jer je trudnoca pocela kao trojceki, pa hematom, i na kraju otvaranje i zastoj rasta fetusa), a sada mi je trudnoca od samog pocetka bajkovita, bez ikakvih problema, pa mi je cudno.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

> Mi smo počeli razmišljati !


Jupi  :Smile: 

Za postupak ili?

Mi se odavno ne štitimo, samo je veći problem što se skoro ni ne seksamo  :Sad:   :Grin:

----------


## Kikica1

Vrci, mi smo ovom tvojom metodom dobili dvoje neocekivane djece  :Grin: . Kao, bas ce nam se desit (prvi put) i nece grom dvaput u iste koprive (drugi put)

----------


## KLARA31

ValaMala  :Very Happy:  sjećam te se od prije par god.!
Moja djevojčica će početkom četvrtog mj.napuniti 3god,a trebala bi roditi drugu djevojčicu sad za 2-3 tj  :Smile: 
Sad opet mi je trebalo 2ivf kao i za prvu trudnoću...

----------


## KLARA31

kitty nemoj podizati dijete,nije ni meni lako,jedva čekam da rodim pa ću ovu prvorođenu podizat u zrak često!

----------


## ValaMala

> ValaMala  sjećam te se od prije par god.!
> Moja djevojčica će početkom četvrtog mj.napuniti 3god,a trebala bi roditi drugu djevojčicu sad za 2-3 tj 
> Sad opet mi je trebalo 2ivf kao i za prvu trudnoću...


Divno!! Cestitam i puno srece na porodu!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

> Vrci, mi smo ovom tvojom metodom dobili dvoje neocekivane djece . Kao, bas ce nam se desit (prvi put) i nece grom dvaput u iste koprive (drugi put)


 :Grin:  A prvo? Isto iz mpo?

----------


## željkica

Mi se odavno ne štitimo, samo je veći problem što se skoro ni ne seksamo  :Sad:   :Grin: [/QUOTE]

 :Laughing:  ista stvar ne čuvamo se a ni ne seksamo!!!!! 
pa imamo smrzliće pa brzo ćemo po njih,za nekih mj dana ću se javit doktoru pa dok sve pretrage obavim proće koji mj.......

----------


## Tia

> Mi se odavno ne štitimo, samo je veći problem što se skoro ni ne seksamo


ja i ja sma pred godinu dana izašla iz kupaonice i pitala MM "KAKO? KADA?"

----------


## Vrci

Znači nisam jedina kojoj je seks trenutno zadnji na tapeti. Još i bih, ali ne stignemo, il bolest, il umor, il nešto... i odu dani  :Grin: 

Al radi bih da nam se zalomi, da vidim kakav je osjećaj trudnoće bez pomoći doktora. A u postupak bismo valjda iduće godine

željkica, tebi je lakše kad imaš smrzliće, držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## nina32

ValaMala, sjećam te se i tvoje borbe za malu djevojčicu. A sad stiže dečko..Predivne vijesti, čestitam!!!

----------


## ValaMala

> ValaMala, sjećam te se i tvoje borbe za malu djevojčicu. A sad stiže dečko..Predivne vijesti, čestitam!!!


Hvala, Nina!  :Zaljubljen:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## željkica

Vrci, a ti nemaš smrzlice? Ja dam se još vratila na posao tako da sad seksa ima još manje kad maleni zaspe navečer ja vrlo brzo iza njega idem spavati.

----------


## Kikica1

> A prvo? Isto iz mpo?


Prvo je bingo iz prvog IVF-a. Onda za drugo dva neuspjesna IVF-a a nakon toga su se zaredala iznenadjenja.

----------


## Vrci

Kako je to divno  :Smile: 


željkica, nema smrzlića, on je bio jedini embrij u tom postupku. Nama je dr rekla da pokušavamo ovu god prirodno, ja pijem metformin i dalje za cikluse. A što kad bolje da ne kažem kako se rijetko seksamo  :Grin:

----------


## corinaII

Juhuuuu vidim veselo ovdje puno poznatih nikova tu mi je i Zeljkica pa eto i mene kod vas idemo i mi u postupak u 4mj...danas vadila briseve sad jos markere i hormone i eto me kod Poljaka u 4mj  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina32

Eto i mene, krenuli u prirodnjak, danas prva folikulometrija i jedan lijepi folikulić je tu. Prošli put (u 11mjesecu) folikul  je pobjegao, a mužev sgram je bio odličan. Sad ga je strefila neka viroza i sav je u banani pa nisam baš optimistična  u vezi  s grama koji nam predstoji. Kaže mi  jutros  da ide na kuru s češnjakom i djumbirom (eto bar neka pozitivna stvar odvojenog života).Ma nikakva posebna kura nije u pitanju, već samo natrpavanje s tim namirnicama.  Ne vjerujem da će baš tako zakazati na dan d, ali ako imate  savjet za neki preparat koji bi ga malo "naboostao" bila bih vam zahvalna.

----------


## željkica

Eeej corina lipo te vidit!  :Smile:  ja svaki dan odgadam zvanje poljaka sutra ću sutra ću i tako danima!  :Smile:  jel imaš smrzlice?

----------


## 123beba

O pa tu mi je većinom poznata ekipa!  :Smile:  jedva čekam aktivnije se priključiti... Ja ću idući tjedan na redovni pregled kod gin a nakon toga prema VV vidjeti kad dalje  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Zeljkice nemam smrzlica mada bi ja volila da imam al nema veze...ja jedva cekam opet krenuti...  :Smile:

----------


## Joss

Vidim skupila se ekipa, baš lijepo !!! Pozdrav novim-starim curkama i da što prije dodjete do druge bebice!
Ja se nadam postupku u veljači. :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Hello, evo mi odlučili pokušati još jednom. Ovo će definitivno biti zadnja stimulacija, bez obzira na rezultat. Danas 8.dc, 6. dan na Menopurima, sutra druga fm... držite nam figice!

----------


## nataša

> Hello, evo mi odlučili pokušati još jednom. Ovo će definitivno biti zadnja stimulacija, bez obzira na rezultat. Danas 8.dc, 6. dan na Menopurima, sutra druga fm... držite nam figice!



 držimo iz petnih žila!!!!!!!prekrasno ih je imati dvoje!!!!

----------


## Myra2

Bok, nakon puuuno vremena.
I ja sam pisala ( davno ) na ovoj temi i nakon dosta truda i postupaka postala mama prekrasnih blizanki.
Tako da ih sad imam troje  :Zaljubljen: .
Drago mi je da ima tako puno trudilica za drugu bebu- samo naprijed!
Zelim vam puno srece i strpljenja.
 :Kiss:

----------


## Joss

> Hello, evo mi odlučili pokušati još jednom. Ovo će definitivno biti zadnja stimulacija, bez obzira na rezultat. Danas 8.dc, 6. dan na Menopurima, sutra druga fm... držite nam figice!


kitty kako ide??
meni punkcija najvjerojatnije u ponedjeljak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kitty

Sretno Joss!

Kod mene totalno loše vijesti, nakon baš teške hiperstimulacije prošli put i 40+ folikula, ovaj put sa znatno slabijom stimulacijom odgovor jajnika nikakav i stimulacija prekinuta 10. dan. Doktorica mi je preporučila drilling jajnika prije eventualnog sljedećeg pokušaja.
Trenutno mi je košmar u glavi, ja sam bila čvrsto odlučila da je ovo zadnja stimulacija bez obzira na konačni rezultat ali ovakav rasplet nisam očekivala.

----------


## Joss

> Sretno Joss!
> 
> Kod mene totalno loše vijesti, nakon baš teške hiperstimulacije prošli put i 40+ folikula, ovaj put sa znatno slabijom stimulacijom odgovor jajnika nikakav i stimulacija prekinuta 10. dan. Doktorica mi je preporučila drilling jajnika prije eventualnog sljedećeg pokušaja.
> Trenutno mi je košmar u glavi, ja sam bila čvrsto odlučila da je ovo zadnja stimulacija bez obzira na konačni rezultat ali ovakav rasplet nisam očekivala.


Baš mi je žao da je tako ispalo.Polako, razmislite pa ćete vidjeti kako dalje. Jeste mislili odustati ful ili samo od stimulacija?
Mi imamo stanicu  :Yes:

----------


## kitty

:Klap:  za stanicu i ~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

Mislili smo skroz odustati. Postupci bez stimulacije kod nas ne igraju ulogu. Ja imam pcos i kronično sam anovulatorna a na klomifen ne reagiram.

----------


## maca papucarica

Kitty, baš mi je žao zbog propalog postupka. 
Je li i tm ima dijagnozu ili je u pitanju "samo" Pcos i anovulacija?

----------


## kitty

maco, "samo" pcos i anovulacija su nam dg. Spermiogram je odličan, jajovodi prohodni. Zapravo, objektivno sam savršen kandidat za drilling.

----------


## maca papucarica

Zato i pitam, ostalo mi u sjećanju da smo sličnih dijagnoza još dok smo pičile po Aih-ovima.
Niste nikad probali sa Letrozolom? Ja sam na njega fino odreagirala 3 X, imala biokemijsku nakon silnih 0 na klomifenu. 
Držim ti fige da drilling, ako se odlučite na to, upali brzinski kao i kod nas  :fige:

----------


## Joss

Kitty i ja držim fige za drilling ako će vam to biti opcija.
Evo me doma - 2u1 :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Kitty i ja držim fige za drilling ako će vam to biti opcija.
> Evo me doma - 2u1


 :fige:

----------


## Njuskalica

Pozdrav cure. Odlucili krenut po jos jednu bebu.zelja je velika a nestrpljenje jos veca. U utorak idemo na konzultacije,da vidimo sta treba svjeze od nalaza.i nadamo se da cemo krenut sto prije u postupak.

----------


## Joss

Gigner hvala draga moja -pošalji malo te troduple majčinske prašine dobro bi mi došla jer sam baš nekako bezveznog raspoloženja...beta u ponedjelja, uh.
Njuškalica dobro nam došla.

----------


## Ginger

Evo draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:

----------


## maca2

Evo i mene kao trudilice za 2. bebu, tako je lijepo znati da nas ima još  :Wink: 
Nakon 4 godine pauze startam od sljedećeg ciklusa sa stimulacijom...za sad me pere neka pozitiva trema, planiram si sama davati injekcije (tako sam i u prošla 2 postupka) ali moram priznati da sam već zaboravila kako ide to mućkanje/pikanje (tj. u pon ću tek saznati kakvu sam stimulaciju dobila) - ima kakav jednostavan filmić negdje?

Punooooo sreće svima, da što prije iz trudilica prijeđemo u trudnice!  :Very Happy:

----------


## centar

trebam savjet...  
m kasni cetiri dana, kupila sam digitalni clearblue i negativan je. vec dugo zelimo bebu. iduci me mjesec ceka operacija, pa smo nakon toga mislili "krenuti u borbu". 
sad me muci sto ne dolazi, a to mi moze poremetiti termin operacije. postoji li ikakva sansa da sam ipak trudna : )))) ne ocekujem bas da ovako skupi testovi koji navodno pokazuju i tjedne od zaceca grijese... ili grijese... 
ovulacija mi je bila 1.2. 
da ponovim test?

----------


## LaraLana

> trebam savjet...  
> m kasni cetiri dana, kupila sam digitalni clearblue i negativan je. vec dugo zelimo bebu. iduci me mjesec ceka operacija, pa smo nakon toga mislili "krenuti u borbu". 
> sad me muci sto ne dolazi, a to mi moze poremetiti termin operacije. postoji li ikakva sansa da sam ipak trudna : )))) ne ocekujem bas da ovako skupi testovi koji navodno pokazuju i tjedne od zaceca grijese... ili grijese... 
> ovulacija mi je bila 1.2. 
> da ponovim test?


Cure su se zalile na clearblue...a ima i slucajeva gdje je test bio negativan a na kraju trudnoca....beta ti je najpouzdanija....ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla vadit krv i znas sve za dva sata  :Wink:

----------


## centar

hvala ! 
pricekat cu ponedjeljak ako ne dođe jer ionako moram ici napraviti kks, pa cu sve odjednom. preko vikenda mozda uzmem test trakice u dm-u.

----------


## LaraLana

> hvala ! 
> pricekat cu ponedjeljak ako ne dođe jer ionako moram ici napraviti kks, pa cu sve odjednom. preko vikenda mozda uzmem test trakice u dm-u.


Ako vec planiras kupovati testic onda ti mogu preporuciti i gravignost ultra u ljekarni oko 40 kn....najosjetljiviji sto ima.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Joss

Kod mene biokemijska...

----------


## Ginger

> Kod mene biokemijska...


 :Love: 

Imas planove za dalje?

----------


## Joss

hvala ti.imaš pp

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pozdrav cure  :Smile: 

Evo da se i ja prikljucim ovdje, cekamo betu 06.03.  :Wink: 
Prvi postupak za drugu bebu, inace sveukupno 5.-i.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 123beba

Bubimitka držim fige za veliku brojku idući tjedan!!!!!

----------


## tulipan83

u subotu FET! naš prvi FET . Nikako dočekati sad tu subotu pa onda još čekanje za betu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala 123beba  :Smile: 

Tulipan sretno!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## corinaII

Evobi mene brisevi i markeri napravljeni i krecemo u Cito u postupak sredinom 3mj  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Sretno cure!

----------


## maca2

Ja sam jučer pokupila lijekove i sada samo čekam menstruaciju (trebala bi za tjedan dana) da krenem!
Baš me pere neke pozitivna trema  :Laughing: 

Sretno cure!

----------


## kitty

Joss  :Love: 
Bubimitka81 i tulipan83, držim figice!

Mi smo odlučili da ipak ne idem na drilling. Strah me operacije, anestezije, eventualnih komplikacija.
Možda pokušamo još jednom ali ovaj put ne na VV.

----------


## Destiny child

Da li se može ići u IVF iz prirodnog ciklusa bez obzira ukoliko postoje zamrznute jajne stanice ili se one ipak moraju potrošiti prije bilo kakvog budućeg postupka?  Pitam jer sam nedavno bila kod svog ginekologa koji mi je tada radio UZV i rekao da imam jedan lijepi folikul, maternica odlično izgleda za tu fazu ciklusa  i pitao me zašto smo išli na IVF. Valjda je zaboravio da suprug ima oligoastenoteratozoospermiju. Uglavnom , rekao je da kod mene bez problema može ići IVF sa jajnom stanicom iz prirodnog ciklusa .  Prvi stimulirani IVF nam je bio uspješan i iza njega nam je ostalo 9 zamrznutih stanica, ali iskreno htjela bih izbjeći šopanje hormonima ako ne treba.... Da li se u prirodnom postupku uzima nešto od hormona?

----------


## Ginger

Uzima se stoperica i terapija progesteronom

----------


## bubekica

Uzima se vise nego u postupku sa smrznutim jajnim stanicama. Obzirom da imate velik broj smrznutih stanica mislim da ti se to vise isplati jer mozete napraviti selekciju embrija i vratiti najbolji.

----------


## maca2

Prijavljujem da sam jučer počela s pikanjem!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Samo što uspješnost sa smrznutima svi znamo kakva je...pa bih svakako izbjegla bespotrebno šopanje hormonima. Naravno nikad se ne zna, ali ne polažem neke nade u uspješnost tog postupka.  Na žalost mi smo bili u onom vakumu kad su se smjele zamrzavati jajne stanice. A da li treba proći neka pauza nakon sekundarnog postupka da se krene u novi postupak?

----------


## željkica

Bubimitka81 jesi vadila betu?????

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka81 jesi vadila betu?????



Jesam, 3.3  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

> Jesam, 3.3 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Love:

----------


## željkica

A joj , žao mi je grlim jako! !!!

----------


## maca papucarica

Bubi, grlim  :Kiss:  
Imate li smrzlića?

----------


## kitty

Bubimitka81  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Mislila sam da nikad necu pisati na ovoj temi jer mi je dugo i sama pomisao na trudnocu izazivala hiperventilaciju. Cak sam isla i kod psihologa na neku vrstu terapije. Neznam da li je to pomoglo ili je jednostavno vrijeme ucinilo svoje, ali eto napravila sam konacno termin za konsultacije 27.03. kod mog MPO, pa da i mi krenemo :utezi: . Nemam vise smrzlica, moram opet ici na stimulaciju. Drago mi je da ovdje vidim poznata imena u ocekivanju bebica (Vala Mala tebi poseban pozdrav :Bye:  i cestitam na trudnoci ).

----------


## maca2

Ja sam pri kraju stimulacije - štoperica će biti danas ili sutra pa onda punkcija. 
Situacija je o.k., nadala sam se da će biti više folikula (8 ih je), ali šta je tu je-nadam se najboljem  :Wink: 
@alma-gdje ideš u postupak?

----------


## alma_itd

U Belgiji, tu i zivim :Smile:

----------


## maca2

I ako nije preintimno pitanje - vidim da si imala nekoliko puta poz.bete nakon postupka (117, 110) ali ništa od trudnoće/bebe, u čemu je bio problem?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi, grlim  
> Imate li smrzlića?



Nemamo.
Bila je polustimulacija, dobili 3 embrija (1 savrsen, 2 losija) i 2 vratili treci dan, onaj jedan odustao..

Planiramo opet, vjerovatno u svibnju.

Hvala cure  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andream

Alma, sretno dalje. Rodile smo u dva dana razmaka i super da ste krenuli i po drugo djetešce.

----------


## alma_itd

Mislim da je problem bio u snizenom S proteinu. U zadnje postupku sam koristila heparin od prvog dana embriotransfera i aspirin.

----------


## Njuskalica

Dali ste nakon upjesnog postupka dobile isti protokol kada ste krenule po drugu bebu?

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala *Andream* :Grin:

----------


## tulipan83

pozdrav!!
evo da i tu javim. danas vadila betu koja je 373!!!   28.2 je bio FET dvije 5dnevne mrvice!!! a stimulacija je bila u 11mj i tada transfer odgođen zbog hiperstimulacije.

----------


## alma_itd

Cestitam :Very Happy: ... Sad jos vibram za duplanje bete.

----------


## Joss

Tulipan83 čestitke i držim fige za dalje...

----------


## tulipan83

747 !!!!!!! druga beta. uzv 25.3!

----------


## maca2

Tulipan, cestitam i ovdje!
Ja sam od danas betocekalica...obavljen transfer 4-stanicne mrvice,moglo je i bolje ali ne gubimo nadu  :Wink:

----------


## alma_itd

Cestitam. Neka bude sve skolski do kraja

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cestitam!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alma_itd

Tulipan 83, kako je prosao UZ?

----------


## maca2

Ja prijavljujem neg.betu  :Sad: 
A* tulipan* je pisala na odbrojavanju da je nažalost trudnoća završila kiretažom... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## alma_itd

Uh nisam znala :Sad:  bas mi je zao.

----------


## tulipan83

maca2, žao mi je.
da, u petak bila na kiretaži.. sad pauza pa opet u akciju..

----------


## centar

drage trudlice, ne znam tipkate li jos negdje, pa cu se ovdje ubaciti. vec jako dugo radimo na bebi. prve dvije godina nas uopce nisu ozbiljno shvatili, napravljeni su papa, hormoni, brisevi, krv, spermio sve je bilo ok. folikulometrije i ciljani-o bodova.  stalno slusamo da smo premladi (skoro trideset) i da ima vremena, da se opustimo, "doci ce kad se najmanje budete nadali" ...uh.... jucer sam izasla iz bolnice nakon operacije, iduci bih tjedan trebala na folikulomeriju, ali mi to nema smisla jer se ne mogu pomaknuti, pijem antibiotike i moram mirovati jer je sav ogroman. 
buduci da ste sve to prosle, kako da se postavimo? kako krenuti naprijed? sto traziti?

----------


## Inesz

draga centar,

žao mi je da  nisam ranije vidjela tvoj post.

ako sam dobro razumjela imala si operaciju radi koje si još na terapiji antibioticima i mirovanju,  na folikulometrije bi trebala ići u ovom tjednu koji je pred nama?

pretpostavljam da si imala gnekološku operaciju. jesu li folikulometrije dogovorene radi praćenja postoperativnog stanja ili u svrhu liječenja medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom?

ako su folikulometrije određene radi neke vrste postupka pomoći oko začeća (ciljani odnosi, intrauterina inseminacija) ili radi izvantjelesne oplodnje-razumno je da to odgodiš za vrijeme kad ćeš se potpuno oporaviti, biti spremna za takve postupke liječenja i za trudnoću koja može doći nakon toga  :Smile:  


javi nam se, napiši više o stanju i planovima, bit će forumašica koje će spremno odgovoriti na tvoja pitanja.

 :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Corina jesi krenula u postupak?

----------


## corinaII

Ej Zeljkice jesam  :Smile:   evo ja cekam betu 17.04  :Smile:   vracene dvije blastice i dvije smrznute.

----------


## corinaII

A ti kad planiras?

----------


## željkica

Super, sretno i da beta bude lipa velika!!!!! ! Pa javi betu nemoj se sakrivati! :Smile:  A neznam možda idući mjesec.

----------


## MALECKA

Hej moje drage Rodice....ovako imam par pitanja. Poradili bismo na drugoj bebi. 
Prvi IVF koji nam je uspio nakon dugo vremena i došlo je na svijet to malo prekrasno čudo dogodio se 2012. potpomognutom na Vuk Vrhovcu. 
E sad malac hoće seku  :Smile:  Naravno to sve ovisi o Onom gore  :Smile:  Zanima me kakva je sad procedura i da li je sve ostalo isto? Kak to ide nakon prvog uspješnog IVF-a? 
Pretpostavljam da se nalazi rade svi ispočetka? Opet treba proći ono pravno savjetovanje? Da li je IVF za drugo dijete ide preko HZZO-a ili se plaća? Koja je dobna granica i koliko besplatnih (ako ih ima) postupaka imamo pravo preko HZZO-a za drugo dijete? Samo se naruči na prvi pregled uputnicom izabranog ginekologa ili se trebaju donijeti još kakvi nalazi osim starih. Čula sam da je dr. Alebić koji je nama radio postupak otišao sa Vuka, pa me zanima tko sad radi? Samo doktorica ili imaju i nekog novog? Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovorima!

----------


## corinaII

Malecka mislim da imas pravo na 4stimulirana i 2prirodna. Za doktora ti neznam odi na temu potpomognuta u VV i tamo ces dobiti sve potrebne informacije. Dobna granica za drzavne klinike ti je 42godine.

----------


## corinaII

Evo da se ja malo javim sad o svome stanju ili ti ga ludilu ne znam kako da to nazovem. Iskreno jedva sam cekala krenuti u postupak i zamisljala kako ce to sve izgledati i kako cu doziviti sve to jer sad nisam sama imam dijete doma. Mislila sam aj odradim jos jedan postupak u nizu pa ako bide beta bude super ako ne nikom nista. No medutim mene je ovaj postupak psihicki slomio a vidim i muza. Jurila sam svaki dan u Split pa pravo na posao.Malu nisam vidila tjedan dana kako treba....pogubila konce ne znam kako da to kazem.. Punkcija prosla super nisam je osjetila...bolovi su me neki poceli ludi 4dan nakon punkcije toliko jako da niisam mogla iz kreveta. Kako doslo tako proslo. Eto u subotu 4.04vracene dvije blastice i dvijw smrznute. Aj prosli tjedan nekako ali ovaj nikako da prode...svasta mi se mota po glaci pa sam napravila i test 9dnt i negativan..polomila sam se.....srce boli i suze na sve strane.... Psihicki me to sve ubija vraca u sve ove godine provedene u MPO vodama i kuzim da ne mogu vise plivati tim vodama moram ici vani utopit cu se...imam jos dvije blastice za FET i gotovo ja ne mogu vise plivati tim vodama....ne mogu....

----------


## 123beba

Corinall držim fige da beta ipak bude lijepa velika pa da isplivas ia svega sretna!!!!

----------


## sara10

Joj corina, ja sam isto mislila da bi borba za drugu bebu bila lakša, al vidim da to nije baš tako, ne samo iz tvog posta nego i iz drugih primjera.

Ja ti želim pozitivnu betu i uspjeh sa FET-om!

----------


## željkica

Corina grlim jako!

----------


## Muma

*CorinaII* ako neće sad biti lijepa beta (a nadam se ipak hoće  :fige: ) ja ti žarko želim da isplivaš iz feta sa sekom ili bracom, i da poslije zaboraviš kako je bilo plivati  :Love:

----------


## Njuskalica

Od jucer pikalica za drugu bebu  :Smile: 
Ovog puta ssm na puregon pen i sama se pikam.uzbudljivo  :Wink:

----------


## AnneMary

I ja sam se za drugo sama pikala! 
Stvarno sam mislila da neću moći i na kraju mi bilo žao što nisam odmah.
Evo moje drugo napunilo 4 godine!

Sretno svima i ne odustajte!

----------


## corinaII

Evo beta 1.9 ....idemo jos u FEt za nekih misec dva dana......

----------


## katarinak

Prije svega pozdrav trudilicama za drugu bebu ja se trudim za treću 
Evo malecka da ti odgovorim na tvoja pitanja ja ti idem isto na Vuk Vrhovec za sada ti radi samo doktorica svi ivf-ovi su ti se obrisali 2013god i imaš ponovno pravo na 6 stimulranih preko hzzoa znači new plača se ništa bez obzira dal ideš po prvu ili drugu ili treču bebu.Od nalaza trebaš briseve i papa test ništa drugo nemoraš obavljat e da skoro sam zaboravila ovjera potpisa kod javnog bilježnika ti treba obrazac dobiješ na VV Procedura je ista ako imaš nalaze briseva i papu digneš uputnicu za pregled i prvi dan ciklusa zveš VV treči na pregled i tad dr. odlučuje šta dalje.Nadam se da sam ti pomogla sa odgovorima jedino ti neznam reči za dobnu granicu

----------


## nety

Ekipa,pozdrav!
Evo cekalica bete,u ponedeljak je dan d! Mis spava,zlocko moj,dobiven iz drugog stimuliranog,a sad cekamo!
Sta rec,lakse je ,ali nada i zelja nisu manje!
Prosla postupak kombinacijom gonala  i cetrotida ,5 js izvadeno i oplodeno! Dva vracena i sad cekamo! 
Dobna granica je 42 godine ,ja sam usla u 40u i dala sam si fore za dva postupka

----------


## alma_itd

Pocela sam sa stimulacijom 20.05. Gonapeptyl a od juce i Gonal-f. Nakon prve injekcije Gonapeptyla krenulo mi je malo krvarenje, ali dr.kaze da je to normalno i da ce prestati kad pocnem sa Gonalom. Prva folikulometrija je 27.05. a punkcija pocetkom sestog mjeseca.

----------


## nety

Mi nismo uspjeli nažalost :Sad:  , ali ići ćemo još jednom u 10 mj

----------


## Njuskalica

Ovdje sam krenula tipkat na pocetku pikanja pa vidla da tema miruje. Prebacila se na drugu ali da javim da cekam prvi uzv  :Smile: 

Nety da 10mj bude dobitan  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Mi se trudimo ......sutra nam je transfer.

----------


## Vrci

Bas super zeljkice  :Smile:  brzo ste se odlucili  :Smile: 

Neka bude od prve  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

A da, kad već ne spavam da još koju godinu ne spavam. :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Zeljkice javi se kako je proslo danas  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Prošlo je sve ok vraćene dvije blastociste i sad čekam.

----------


## corinaII

Sretno draga <3

----------


## sara10

*Željkice* sretno! Da tvoj maleni dobije bracu ili seku  :fige:

----------


## željkica

Hvala!!!!!

----------


## MALECKA

Hvala curke na odgovorima. Malo kasnim, nisam bila aktivna na forumu u zadnje vrijeme. 
Corina II držim srećke za drugu bebu. Svima šaljem puno pozitivnih vibrica i puno plusića. Još uvijek sam u periodu razmišljanja isto mi se čini ponovni polazak lakši čisto jer sve sam to već prošla, ali kad sam bila u MPO vodama oscilacije raspoloženja su mi varirale iz minute u minutu. Svaki neuspjeh me totalno pogodio. Sretna sam i zahvalna Onom gore da nam je uopće dao šansu da postanemo roditelji jer mnogi ne dobiju ni tu priliku. Opet s druge strane želimo da malac ima bratsku/sestrinsku ljubav. Naš BINGO se dogodio 2012 na VV-u znači izbrisani smo iz evidencije i možemo BACK IN THE GAME  :Smile:  Eto riješim papu i briseve i taman na jesen krećemo ponovno  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Danas vracena blastocita. Beta 19.06.  :Cekam:

----------


## željkica

Sretno! I ja je vadim 19.6  :Smile:

----------


## laky

prijavljujem i ja da smo po bracu ili seku startali pa kako bude

----------


## 123beba

pratim vas stalno i svima želim puno sreće za neve brace/seke  :Smile:  nisam baš puno pisala kad nikako da krenemo, no sad će i naš novi početak... 

Naručena sam 27.06. doći 23 dc na VV pa da idemo u FET idući ciklus  :Smile:  
samo se nadam da me TSH neće iznevjeriti...

----------


## željkica

123beba drago mi te vidit tu!sretno! !!!!

----------


## 123beba

željkice hvala ti!  :Smile:  
ja držim fige za lijepu veliku betu idući tjedan!  :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

Ehhh mislim da od mog zadnjeg postupka opet nista  :Sad:  nesto brljavi smede....mislim da menga samo sto nije stigla...eto sutra mi je 10nakon eta pa cu pisnuti svoj zadnji test prije bete eto pa da zaokruzim ovu pricu na 10transfera i onda bito bilo to......sretna eto jer je moja MPO prica napokon dobila svoj kraj.

----------


## željkica

Corina draga grlim te jako ! Al ja ću ti isto držat fige da te iznenadi +!!!!

----------


## laura33

*Corina* - nadam se da će te mozda ipak iznenadit plusić, nije još gotovo, al u svakom slučaju, vidim iz potpisa, jedna mala princeza je sa vama, tako da vrijedio je ovaj cijeli mukotrpni put.  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Mi ćemo se morati i dalje trudit! !!

----------


## BillieJean

Drage mame trudilice, molim vas za infromaciju kako to sad funkcionira kad se krene po drugu bebu? Nemamo nikakve smrzliće, išli smo u VG (možete sve vidjeti u potpisu). Dakle, idiopati, forsali nas na 3 AIH-a (htjeli i 6) pa smo ih nekako nagovorili da idemo u polustimulirani IVF - dobitni  :Smile:  Mislite da će nas sad opet forsirati na AIH ili se ide s istim protokolom koji je bio dobitan ili to ovisi o bolnici ili nečem trećem?

Od nalaza, osim pape i briseva, jel treba ponovno hormone vadit, test na hepatitis itd? Drugim riječima, koje sve pretrage se (ponovno) trebaju napraviti?

Hvala unaprijed i sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

BillieJean, pretpostavljam da to sad sve ovisi kamo idete... Vjerujem da će ti trebati sve novo ali to će ti već dr. reći...

Ja prijavljujem da čuvam 2 mrvice od jučer!

----------


## željkica

123beba sretno držim fige da se čvrsto prime za mamicu! !!

----------


## BillieJean

123beba, hvala na odgovoru i sretno!

----------


## željkica

123beba kako si,simptomi? ?

----------


## 123beba

Pojma nemam što reći kako sam... Kombinacija utrogrstana od kojih mi se spava i moje curke koja je već par dana bolesna pa po noći imamo pranje kreveta od riganja i snižavanja temperature mi je nekako poremetilo osjećaj... A da ne kažem da nemogućnost odlaska na bolovanje jer he vrijeme go ne pomaže baš u cijeloj situaciji...  :Sad:  uglavnom sam zaključila da ako ovi malci ostanu uz mene da su pravi borci  :Smile: . Danas sam kupila test pa ga možda za vikend napravim jer mi se taj 4.8. čini godinama daleko...

----------


## željkica

Jeli pao test? ?? Držim fige za plus!!!!

----------


## Ginger

I ja, i ja!

----------


## 123beba

Jutros na testu jedan veliki minus  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

A joj zao mi je znam kako ti je, grlim jako a ti grli svoju curu i za koji mjesec u nove pobjede!

----------


## 123beba

Hvala... Mislila sam da će mi ipak biti malo lakše vidjeti takav rezultat...

----------


## željkica

Tako sam i ja mislila a bašmi je bilo teško.

----------


## žužy

> Jutros na testu jedan veliki minus


Žao mi je beba.. :Love:  si možda ponavljala test,očeš sutra vaditi betu?

----------


## Ginger

> Jutros na testu jedan veliki minus


zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

Idem ujutro izvaditi betu pa da imam nalaz za zaključenje ovog postupka... Znate li kad bih uopće mogla očekivati mengu nakon ovakvog protokola?

----------


## bubekica

> Idem ujutro izvaditi betu pa da imam nalaz za zaključenje ovog postupka... Znate li kad bih uopće mogla očekivati mengu nakon ovakvog protokola?


Ja obicno procurim 4i dan nakon zadnjih utrica.
Drz se.

----------


## 123beba

danas i beta 0... kad se dr. vrati sa GO moram joj javiti i dogovoriti se za dalje što i kako... Smrzlića više nemamo tako da je pred nama novi IVF.

----------


## Destiny child

Cure, mi krajem mjeseca planiramo na VV u sekundardni IVF. Iz prvog i dobitnog postupka kod dr.Jukić prije 4 godine ostalo nam je smrznutih 9 oocita. Nisam preoptimistična, ali eto moramo ih potrošiti prije nego krenemo u novi stimulirani postupak. 
Da li samo nazovem gore 1dc kao i za prvi postupak ili?  Da li se kod sekundarnog IVF-a ide na folikulometrije i sl., da li se uzimaju neki lijekovi? Da li mi neka posebna uputnica treba za sekundarni?  
Inače kod mene sve ok, suprug oligoastenoteratozoospermija još gore stanje nego ranije. Trebali smo ići početkom godine, ali smo si dali vremena da mu malo popravimo spermiogram.

----------


## 123beba

treba ti uputnica D1 i moraš se javiti sestrama da te naruče za pregled između 20-23 dana ciklusa.
Tad ćeš dobiti lijekove s kojima krećeš 1 dc. imaš par dana za pikati Decapeptly i piti estrofem...

----------


## željkica

Evo danas sam imala transfer cuvam dvije mrvice i nadam se da bude sve kako treba!

----------


## žužy

> Cure, mi krajem mjeseca planiramo na VV u sekundardni IVF. Iz prvog i dobitnog postupka kod dr.Jukić prije 4 godine ostalo nam je smrznutih 9 oocita. Nisam preoptimistična, ali eto moramo ih potrošiti prije nego krenemo u novi stimulirani postupak. 
> Da li samo nazovem gore 1dc kao i za prvi postupak ili?  Da li se kod sekundarnog IVF-a ide na folikulometrije i sl., da li se uzimaju neki lijekovi? Da li mi neka posebna uputnica treba za sekundarni?  
> Inače kod mene sve ok, suprug oligoastenoteratozoospermija još gore stanje nego ranije. Trebali smo ići početkom godine, ali smo si dali vremena da mu malo popravimo spermiogram.


Najbolje da nazoveš gore 1. dc i rečeš sestri sve ovo,tak budeš najbolje znala. Sumnjam da nakon 4 god. možete samo tako odmah u postupak. Ovisi da li imate sve potrebne nalaze...možda bude trebalo ponoviti hormone,s-gram. Zato bolje da pitaš.
Sretno!

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala...Sad tek vidim tvoj potpis, naš 1. i dobitni IVF bio u 10/2011 i rodila 16.7.2012. :Smile:   Jesi i tada imala Hashimoto? Ja ga tada nisam imala, samo suprug oligoastenoteratozoospermiju. A sada i ja imam Hashimoto, a on još gori spermiogram (doduše sad bi trebali na ponovnu kontrolu), pa me malo strah koliko će to sve utjecati na uspješnost....  Za Estrofem sam nešto čula, ali nisam znala da se mora i Decapeptyl pikati...

----------


## 123beba

Jesam. Hashimoto mi je ustanovljen prilikom pretraga kod pripreme za postupak. I od tada sam na euthyroxu. 
Znači naše srecice su godinu dana razmaka  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny child

Da...točno godinu. A kako ti je Hashimoto utjecao na postupak? Kakvu si stimulaciju primala?

----------


## Zenii

Drage curke, pripremam se za postupak, povadila sam skoro sve nalaze i danas još odem po briseve, kad ono ureaplazma 10 na 3 !!
Znam da terapija traje oko dva tjedna, ali zanima me kada najranije poslije terapije mogu ponoviti nalaz, ako koja ima iskustva?

----------


## Destiny child

Ja danas zvala...i iznenadila se. Već su me za sutra naručili s uputnicom. Sad vidjet ćemo da li će mi priznati briseve, papu i ostale papire stare 7.mjeseci i da li će još nešto trebati od papira prije postupka, ali ovo me malo zateklo.... Nikako da krenem, a onda...dođite sutra :Smile: ))

----------


## lasta

Danas odradili punkciju;6js.

----------


## lola32

pozdrav! moze li mi netko napisati koje sve pretrage ste radili prije ponovnog kretanja u mpo vode? cisto da vidim sta me ceka prije nego se javim doktoru. rodila sam prije 2 god i tri mjeseca i sad bi rado sve ponovila  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Sve. Hormoni,amh,brisevi,hiv,hepatitis.

----------


## 123beba

Sorry, malo u zaostatku... Hashimoto mi je bio skroz pod kontrolom uz euthyrox. Čak su mi i antitijela došla u neke normalne intervale. A sada čekam 2-4 dc da krenem opet sa kontrolom hormona i ako sve bude ok ciklus poslije toga postupak.

Inače mi smo za ponovni start dobili popis: spermiogram, petrova 3 sa onim standardnim pretragama za hiv i hepatitise jer ne smije biti starije od 2 god, papu i briseve imam relativno nove, na vv hormoni oko 4 dc i to je to za početak.

----------


## Anci272

Mi smo iz 3 IVF-a dobili sincica koji je sada oko 3 mjeseca star. Nakon njegovih navršenih 6 mjeseci planiramo ići po smrzliće. Doktorica Jukić mi je na zadnjem pregledu kad mi je radila ultrazvuk prošle trudnoce rekla da moram prestati dojiti da bi mogli u FET postupak. 
Sad me zanima, jer to znači da moram dobiti i menstruaciju, te koliko je vama trebalo nakon prestanka dojenja da vam dodje vještica?

----------


## Anci272

I koliko treba da se mlijeko povuce nakon što prestanem dojiti?

----------


## lola32

Hvala cure! i mene zanima koliko treba pricekati nakon prestanka dojenja da se moze krenuti u postupak? Anci ja sam prestala dojiti prije 4 mjeseca i jos mi se mlijeko nije povuklo skoz, kad stisnem bradavicu jos ga ima. treba li mozda vaditi prolaktin?

----------


## spodoba

Bitno vam je da se prolaktin spusti na razinu da ne smeta ovulaciju.

Ja sam i par 3 godine pa i vise nakon prestanka dojenja mogla istisnuti mlijeko. A prolaktin je bio ok..jedno vrijeme sam ca godinu nakon prestanka koristila bromergon jer je prolaktin bio na gornjoj granici (ali u normali), ali i nakon toga se mlijeko moglo istisnuti.
Bila sam i na mamografiji (ne zbog toga), ali sve je bilo ok.

----------


## sara79

> Bitno vam je da se prolaktin spusti na razinu da ne smeta ovulaciju.
> 
> Ja sam i par 3 godine pa i vise nakon prestanka dojenja mogla istisnuti mlijeko. A prolaktin je bio ok..jedno vrijeme sam ca godinu nakon prestanka koristila bromergon jer je prolaktin bio na gornjoj granici (ali u normali), ali i nakon toga se mlijeko moglo istisnuti.
> Bila sam i na mamografiji (ne zbog toga), ali sve je bilo ok.


Spodoba inbox pun  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Cure, kakve su vama bile menstruacije nakon prestanka dojenja. Ja sam prvu dobila krajem siječnja i bila je jako, jako obilna i trajala je nekih 7-8 dana. Medjutim sad ovaj ciklus jedva da nešto ide... počelo mi je u nedjelju i stalno očekujem da zapravo krene ali ono ništa. Kad se obrišem papirom vidi se malo svježe krvi ali na ulošku jedva da ima traga, i tako evo već 6 dana. Sljedeći tjedan idem na dogovor za postupak i nadam se postupku u sljedećem ciklusu, ali sada me strah da mi i sljedeći ciklus ne bude takav. 
Inače sam uvijek imala redovite cikluse pa me sad ovo zbunjuje.

----------


## Vrci

Evo da se i ja prijavim. Nakon čudesnog prirodnog plusića, imala sam spontani. I sad mi je želja za bebom 2 sve veća i veća  :Sad: 
Dogovor je da sad čekam da se oporavim od spontanog, pa odem na pregled, papa test i ostalo što treba. mm bi opet išao na spermio. Onda bismo preko ljeta probali prirodno. Ako se dogodilo jednom, možda ima i još koje čudo za nas. Ako ništa, na jesen/zimu opet na mpo. Preko ljeta bismo polako skupljali nove nalaze koji nam trebaju

----------


## Anci272

Vrci, baš mi je žao zbog spontanog  :Sad: 

I mi bi si tako rado uzeli malo vremena za probavanje prirodno, jer smo čitali da je nakon poroda puno veća šansa za prirodnu trudnoću, ali nama su problem godine. Ja sam upravo napunila 41 i imamo još samo godinu dana u MPO vodama, tako da moramo iskoristiti svaku šansu.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam se nadala prirodnom plusu, ali nisam vjerovala da ću biti te sreće. Sad kad vidim da je bilo moguće, bojim se da si napravim još veći pritisak... Nama je teško dočekati moju ovulaciju, a i mm je imao loš spermiogram

Držim ti fige  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Hvala, i ja tebi držim fige  :Smile: 
I moj suprug ima loš spermiogram... kod mene do sada nije bilo problema, ali godine su tu. A koliko mjeseci ti je prošlo od poroda kada ste uspjeli u prirodnom ciklusu? Čini mi se da sam čitala da je taj period obično od 6mj. do 2 godine nakon poroda.

----------


## Vrci

Znači zakoračila sam u razdoblje kad se ne mogu osloniti na taj period  :Very Happy: 

Ja imam pcos i jako neredovite cikluse s rijetkim ovulacijama, plus hashimoto. Muž je imao oligoastheno, i to s jako malim brojem plivača, i jako malo pokretnih. Godine nam nisu još problem, ja imam 30, muž 35.

Uspjelo nam je 11 mj od poroda. Malac je rođen u veljači 2014., ja sam u siječnju ove godine dobila plus. Ali većinu prošle godine sam imala čudne duge cikluse, s krvarenjima jedno vrijeme svaka recimo 2 tj (spottinzi), pa sam pila 2 ciklusa kontracepcijske. Imala jedan ciklus od 70ak dana, i onda nakon toga jedan od 24 dana kad sam oko 10dc skužila ovulaciju. I idući ciklus sam vidjela egg, odlučili smo pokriti i uspjelo je. Znači teoretski prvi ciklus da smo baš ciljali i da sam bila sigurna da je plodni dan.

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, dosla sam ti samo reći da mi je žao za spontani!  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala...

Evo baš sam pitala mm-a, pitala sam ga da se ovo nije dogodilo, kad bi bio spreman za novi mpo. Rekao je negdje u 6.mj. A sad bi ipak čekao do jeseni. Slažem se s njime, taman odradimo sve pretrage, a i htjela bih da idemo na more (maleni obožava vodu i kupanje)

----------


## Anci272

Vrci, s obzirom na tvoje godine imate još vremena, tako da nema potrebe da žurite s postupcima. A ovo za period od 2 godine, to je samo statistički kad je ostvareno najviše trudnoća, ali ne znači da ne može uspijeti i izvan tog perioda.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam si rekla da želim do max 35.roditi koliko planiram i kraj. Prvo sam imala granicu 30, ali tad sam bila puuuno mlada i naivna  :Grin:

----------


## Anci272

Ha,ha, a što da ti kažem i ja sam si isto rekla, prvo mi je granica bila do 30, pa se pomakla na 32, pa na 35, 40, i evo sad sam došla do 42. Ali nije sve do nas, ponekad se umiješa viša sila, a planovi su tu zato da se mijenjaju, ne možeš uvijek sve predvidjeti.  :Wink:

----------


## Sadie

> Vrci, baš mi je žao zbog spontanog 
> 
> I mi bi si tako rado uzeli malo vremena za probavanje prirodno, jer smo čitali da je nakon poroda puno veća šansa za prirodnu trudnoću, ali nama su problem godine. Ja sam upravo napunila 41 i imamo još samo godinu dana u MPO vodama, tako da moramo iskoristiti svaku šansu.


Ista priča kod mene, samo sam nekoliko mjeseci starija. Al mi nismo ni pri put išli prek HZZO-a, tak da nećemo nit sada. Na ljeto punim 42 g.
Ja se ne uzdam na spontanu trudnoću. Lakše je zatrudnjeti nakon jedne bebe, ali i to ima rok trajanja. Mislim, 2 godine. Mi krećemo idući mjesec. Taman godinu dana od cs i ja već u niskom startu. Obavili konzultacije i onda se bacamo na fet. 

*Vrci*, baš mi je žao. Jesi ti bila trudna kad i ja? Sjećam te se s neke teme, al ne znam je li to bilo druženje u trudnoći il koja već tema.

----------


## Vrci

Sadie, ja sam taman rodila kad si ti krenula u mpo... al sigurno se od negdje znamo jer si i meni poznata  :Smile: 

Meni sad opet kažu da je žena plodnija nakon spontanog. Baš me zanima...

----------


## mare157

Pozdrav svima. Rodila sam 4.11.2011. i već sam u par navrata kretala po drugu bebu, ali nikad nisam krenula...
Uspjeli smo kod Lučija i rado bi išla opet kod njega, ali čovjek nema anesteziju, a ja imam jajnike položene uz maternicu i to grozno boli. Bila sam na konzultacijama lani u 10.mj i tad smo odustali radi naših poslovnih obaveza, a na konzultacijama u 11.mj se razvila neka cistica na jajniku i nije me htio uzeti u postupak jer nije bila idealna situacija. 
Nakon toga mjesecima sam imala cikluse od 20dana, a uvijek su bili 25 tako da sam čekala normalan ciklus i sad kad je došao, ja se ne mogu odlučiti... Očigledno još nije vrijeme... 
Gonali stoje doma već skoro 6 mjeseci, nalazi su napravljeni lani u 10.mj, želja je stvarno velika, a hrabrosti niotkud. Ove godine punim 38 i iako se osjećam kao da mi je 26, znam da lovim zadnje vlakove. Za sad nemam pitanja, malo se žalim i da vam se javim  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

mare, znam kako ti je. Ja sam htjela ostati kod njega, ali strah od daljnjih punkcija me praktički paralizirao. Ja to očito ne mogu podnositi. Zato sam išla dalje.
Vjerujem da ćeš osjetiti kada je pravi trenutak za krenuti ponovno   :Smile: 

Evo ja sam tužna što sam tako divnu ovulaciju sad propustila, samo zato što je prvi ciklus u kojem sam imala spontani. A ovulacije su kod mene posebna stvar i žao mi svake nepokrivene

----------


## mare157

Nadam se da ćeš već slijedeću O uloviti. Ne znam šta bi ti rekla, kod mene O redovna kao sat, po sluzi skužim, a za trudnoću nema šanse. OATS je dijagnoza i zato samo icsi dolazi u obzir.
I ja sam sve sklonija sreću potražiti negdje drugdje iako sam sa dr.L na istoj frekvenciji i zaista vjerujem da ima šesto čulo za mpo te mi ga je gotovo nemoguće otpisati obzirom da je on pomogao da dobijemo našeg praščića.

Vrci gdje ste vi krenuli? Kod Škvoca?

----------


## Vrci

Ne, ja sam otišla u Betaplus. Iako mi je Škvorc praktički pod nosom, ali nisam baš čula pozitivne priče tad kad sam mijenjala...

I tamo sam se našla na super frekvenciji sa svima, i sad su mi puno pomogli i uvijek ih mogu pitati i tražiti nešto (pogotovo doktoricu).  

Uf evo, ovulacija bila, potvrdila mi danas negativna lh trakica. Idući ciklus lovimo. Iako i moj muž ima OA dijagnozu, ali ako se već jednom uhvatilo, kopka me da probavam još

----------


## jo1974

Evo i mene na ovoj temi,ja krečem sa stimulacijom sljedeći mjesec-ciklus ,bebać ima 15mj,na ljeto u 8mj punim 42god. mislim odraditi dva postupka ako se uhfati super ako ne ztvram tu temu i idemo uživati u ono što imamo ,sretno cure

----------


## lola32

Evo ja danas odradila punkciju kod Lučija Moja princeza ima 2 godine i 8 mj. ako sad uspije super,nitko sretniji od,mene,a ako ne zavrsavam s ovim!

----------


## Sadie

Zašto, cure odustajete ak ne uspije ubrzo? Ne kritiziram, samo pitam.
*Jo*, mi smo u sličnoj situaciji. Sjećam se kad si zatrudnila. Ja sam starija mjesec dana.
Mi planiramo fet idući mjesec. Nakon toga očekujem stimulaciju i ne računam da će nam još upaliti. A onda idemo dalje. Mislim da mi je realno 2 stimulacije s eventualno kojim fetićem.

----------


## dino84

I mi polako planiramo po drugu bebu. Uzbuđenje je veliko,a strah još veći. Imamo pravo još na 2 prirodna postupka preko HZZO-a, stimulirane smo iskoristili. Pošto ne polažem baš velike nade u njih, mislim da ćemo i mi morati privatno u postupak. 

Ovaj tjedan planiram do ginekologice obaviti papu pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje.

----------


## lola32

sadie nakon svake punkcije sam razmisljala o odustajanju  :Smile:  
dino ja mislim da nakon poroda postupci krecu ispocetka i da imas opetpravo na 4+2

----------


## Sadie

Na jednoj temi sam procitala da se postupci ne resetiraju, tj. da se gleda koliko si postupaka iskoristila od kad ides na njih. Raspitaj se.

----------


## Anci272

Mislim da je to bilo po starom zakonu da su se postupci nakon poroda resetirali. Po zadnjem zakonu iz 2012 to nažalost više nije tako.

----------


## mare157

lola32 kakva je bila punkcija? koliko js, i ako nije bed koliko godina imaš? Sretno, neka princeza dobije princa  :Wink: 
 Vrci kod koje si dr u Betaplusu? Koga preporučuješ?

jo1974 sretno, nek se ulovi od prve!

----------


## mare157

Molim info o Betaplusu, koji dr rade i koga se hvali? Hvala

----------


## Vrci

Evo pisala sam na drugoj temi  :Smile:

----------


## nirvana

> sadie nakon svake punkcije sam razmisljala o odustajanju  
> dino ja mislim da nakon poroda postupci krecu ispocetka i da imas opetpravo na 4+2


Nama je 2015. rečeno isto ovako, da se postupci resetiraju i da imamo pravo na 4+2, i to bi trebalo biti stvarno tako jer smo mi već sada potrošili 3 stimulirana nakon poroda, a da se ne resetiraju ukupno bi nam to bilo 5 stimuliranih preko HZZO-a a sumnjam da bi nam to dozvolili ako nije po zakonu.

----------


## Anci272

Nirvana, to bi bilo super da je tako, ali mislim da su se tebi resetirali postupci zato što si zatrudnila prije donošenja zadnjeg zakona 2012. Nakon donošenja tog zakona svi su kretali od 0.

----------


## Inesz

Mpo zakon koji je na snazi od kolovoza 2012. ne sadrži odredbu o ponovnom ostvarivanju prava na postupke nakon rođenja djeteta.

4 stimulirania i 2 postupka u prirodnom ciklusu je sve što osiguranice hzzo-a imaju pravo na teret osiguranja.

----------


## Destiny child

Tako je...Mi imamo pravo na 4+2 samo zato što smo ostvarili trudnoću prije novog zakona.

E sad ...znam da se po novom zakonu mora donijeti odluka koliko embrija se želi vratiti, a koliko zamrznuti... Da li vi cure znate da li na dan punkcije moram odlučiti koliko jajnih stanica da mi oplode ili se nakon oplodnje jajnih stanica donosi odluka koliko embrija želim vratiti, a koliko zamrznuti?  Što je sa tim zamrznutim embrijima ako ih ne iskoristim? Da li se baš moraju donirati nakon 5+5?

----------


## lola32

Mare sorry tek sam sad vidjela sta si me pitala!
sta se tice punkcije -sve znas  :Smile:  jedino pozitivno je sta traje kratko! Dobila 10 stanica i vraćene dvije blastociste na pragu 37.!!!
To mi se do sad nije dogodilo!! svi transferi do sad(njih 3) su bili treci dan i nista za zamrznuti( doduse dva puta je bilo radeno po onom milinovićevom sranju),ali prosli dobitni je bio po ovom zakonu i os 11 stanica nista za smrznuti i transfer 3.dan! Danas mi je drugi dan nakon transfera i nisam bas mirovala! Curka mi je bolesna i ne mogu je ne uzeti i jos smo dan proveli na rebru jer nikako da padne tempetatura i eto,danas je ipak boljevpa suta putujemo kuci! eto!

----------


## Anci272

> E sad ...znam da se po novom zakonu mora donijeti odluka koliko embrija se želi vratiti, a koliko zamrznuti... Da li vi cure znate da li na dan punkcije moram odlučiti koliko jajnih stanica da mi oplode ili se nakon oplodnje jajnih stanica donosi odluka koliko embrija želim vratiti, a koliko zamrznuti?  Što je sa tim zamrznutim embrijima ako ih ne iskoristim? Da li se baš moraju donirati nakon 5+5?


Nakon oplodnje jajnih stanica donosi se odluka koliko embrija se želi vratiti, a koliko zamrznuti. S tim da je nas doktorica pitala još poslije punkcije koliko bi vraćali ako ih bude više, i da nam ona preporučuje 2 embrija s obzirom na godine.
Za neiskorištene embrije ja sam dobila dojam da je to dosta nedefinirano po zakonu. Jer zakon ne propisuje što da se radi s embrijima ako ti ne želiš platiti zamrzavanje i ne želiš donirati. Sankcije ne postoje. Ja osobno, ću nastojati sve zamrznute embrije iskoristiti (zato sada seksamo sa zaštitom dok ne iskoristimo smrzliće). Ali ja idem u državnu bolnicu pa tu ni nema puno smrzlića.

----------


## Sadie

Nitko te ne može natjerati da doniraš svoje js ili smrzliće. To je skoro kao da daješ okolo svoju djecu.
I mi ćemo zbog godina imati fet više zametaka, ali 3.

----------


## Destiny child

> Nitko te ne može natjerati da doniraš svoje js ili smrzliće. To je skoro kao da daješ okolo svoju djecu.
> I mi ćemo zbog godina imati fet više zametaka, ali 3.


Hvala na info...za sada ne moram razbijat glavu s viškom...od 6 folikula uspjeli uhvatiti samo 1 jajnu stanicu...ostale su bile prezrele ili su popucali folikula jer je punkcija nije mogla biti u nedjelju

----------


## mare157

lola32, nek malena ozdravi, a ti nek nam budeš debela uskoro  :Wink:  Ja se naručila u Betaplus pa ćemo vidjeti šta kažu na konzultacijama.

----------


## Vrci

Super, nadam se da će ti dr odgovarati. Mi smo super kliknule, sad već ko frendice pričamo na pregledu  :Laughing: 

Ja čekam mengu, pa idem probati s lh trakicama i prirodno. Možda ima još koje čudo za nas

----------


## jejja

Eto samo da se prijavim  :Smile: 
Krenuli smo u drugi Fet i nadamo se da ce nam se posrrciti i da cemo nasem prvom cudu uspjesno dodati bracu ili seku.. ne polazem prevelike nade ali jedan mali dio mene se nada da ce uspjeti..

----------


## Inesz

jejja
kad je fet?
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jejja

A joj, to je nepoznanica s obzirom na ovulacije koje su kod  mene od 18dc pa cak do 31dc. Zadnjih par ciklusa su bile 18-19dc ali setaju. Znaci cca za 10 dana O pa +5 do feta

----------


## Katjuša

sretno *jejja*! Ti su u RI?

----------


## jejja

Hvala  :Smile:  da

----------


## pak

Sretno!

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

ajme, jejja, ko da si jucer ostala trudna  :Smile: 
sretno!

----------


## mare157

Ima koga ovdje u postupku? Mi krenuli po 2.djete  :Smile:  Nadam se da da ce ovaj jedan pokusaj biti dovoljan.

----------


## Sadie

Ja idem sutra na 1. FM. Idući tjedan je FET. Onda iščekivanje, ali spokojnije.

----------


## jejja

Ja sam jos u iscekivanju hoce li fet uopce biti jer folikul nikako da pukne  :Sad:  sutra je fm pa cemo vidjeti presudu..

----------


## Sadie

FET i folukil? Ili ET? 
Ja imam 3 smrzlica, od toga je 1 blastica. Morulica nam se rodila, pa mozda bude nesto od blastice. Tko ce ga znati, nema tu pravila.

----------


## jejja

Fet. Idemo u fet iza ovulacije. Pa cekam da pukne folikul, 5 dana iza toga je transfer smrzlica kojeg imamo..

----------


## Sadie

Zaboravila sam kak ide fet. Meni nisu spominjali folikul. 
Nama će biti za 10-ak dana, vidjet ćemo još točno kad.

----------


## jejja

Sadie ako ide sa supresijom (a cesto ide) onda ga ni ne spominju jer nema ovulacije. Al moj dr iz nekog razloga ovaj put kaze skroz prirodni ciklus pa eto ja tupava pristala i sad 19dc cekam da vidim je li napokon bila ovulacija.. a lijepo sam trebala u startu trazit ili supresiju ili barem stopericu.. sta ces, ponekad prekasno upalim mozak..

----------


## jejja

Cetvrtak transfer

----------


## Katjuša

Puknuo folikul? Sretno jejja!!

----------


## Sadie

Sretno. Javi rezultat.
Mi idemo u ponedjeljak. Imali smo 2 fet-a s ovulacijom, ali nije se spominjalo pucanje folikula. Pratili smo ovulaciju ili endometrij, ne sjećam se, davno je bilo.
Ne želim se nadati, al opet si neću moć pomoć.

----------


## jejja

Fet odradjen u cetvrtak  :Smile:  sad cekanje..

----------


## mravak

Trudilice sretno !

----------


## Sadie

Baš sam biser. Jučer je bio fet, ja se zaboravila i u jednoj ruci nosila malu i krompir (ne šalim se, ozbiljno, daklem 13 kg), a u drugoj vrećicu punu špeceraja. Nekak si mislim da to nije bilo pretjerano. Trebamo se pripaziti, al ne sad mirovati i sl. Rekla je dr. da ne smijem baš kopat, al sad što je u rangu kopanja ne znam.
Imam virozu. Sinoć me ulovila neka temperatura. Cijelu noć me držala. Može li to utjecati na uspjeh FET-a? Znam da je to mikroskopski ficlek, al nikad ne znaš s ovako osjetljivim stvarima. Tko zna kad ću opet dobiti blasticu, pa me malo strah te temperature. Malo me boluckalo navečer tam di mi je dr. "udomila" blastičicu.

Čega se vi čuvate nakon transfera? Ja sam se u prvim pokušajima bojala apsolutno svega, al sad sam opuštenija, a i nemam nekog izbora kad mala tu. Kaže mm da 11 kg i nije neki veliki teret.

----------


## mare157

> Baš sam biser. Jučer je bio fet, ja se zaboravila i u jednoj ruci nosila malu i krompir (ne šalim se, ozbiljno, daklem 13 kg), a u drugoj vrećicu punu špeceraja. Nekak si mislim da to nije bilo pretjerano. Trebamo se pripaziti, al ne sad mirovati i sl. Rekla je dr. da ne smijem baš kopat, al sad što je u rangu kopanja ne znam.
> Imam virozu. Sinoć me ulovila neka temperatura. Cijelu noć me držala. Može li to utjecati na uspjeh FET-a? Znam da je to mikroskopski ficlek, al nikad ne znaš s ovako osjetljivim stvarima. Tko zna kad ću opet dobiti blasticu, pa me malo strah te temperature. Malo me boluckalo navečer tam di mi je dr. "udomila" blastičicu.
> 
> Čega se vi čuvate nakon transfera? Ja sam se u prvim pokušajima bojala apsolutno svega, al sad sam opuštenija, a i nemam nekog izbora kad mala tu. Kaže mm da 11 kg i nije neki veliki teret.


Temp preko 37,8 nije dobra nakon transfera, navodno je zametak ne može preživjeti. Tako mi je rekao Lucinger. Iako sam ja upravo u dobitnom postupku kad mi je vratio 2 oplođene js 2.dan nakon transfera dobila virozu, ali mi je max temp bila oko 37,5. Spuštaj si temp lupocetom. I sretno!!

----------


## Sadie

Hvala. Nisam mjerila, ali mislim da nije bila tako visoka.

----------


## sejla

Još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati (ovo sam čekala, pa....od dana kad smo dobili Emu  :Heart:   :Grin: ), ali eto i mene na ovim stranicama  :Very Happy:  
Idemo po bracu ili seku  :Zaljubljen:  Jučer nabavila lijekove, čekam M oko idućeg petka da startam s terapijom....i u drugoj polovici lipnja smo na fet-u u Pragu!

Sretno svima drage moje suborke  :grouphug:

----------


## Sadie

*jejja*,kak si?
Imala sam temp.od 37,3 do 37,8 i nikak ju spustiti lupocetom. Bas sam bila razocarana. Jucer sam trebala vadit betu, al sam se strpila i danas pisnula crticu.  :Smile:  Sutra vadim beticu. Ne mogu vjerovati, koja sreca. Samo da sve bude u redu. 
Od koliko sati vade krv u Petrovoj?

----------


## Sadie

*sejla*, drzim figice. A sto je to fet u pragu? Znam da se tam ide po donitane js, al ovo ne znam. Zametak tm i donacije?

----------


## jejja

Sadie bravo za crticu  :Smile: 
Neka bude velika i lijepa beta!
Ja u petak imam pregled kod svoje gin da vidimo kakvo je stanje s obziron na one bolove i brljanja sto su bila

----------


## Sadie

A rezultat FET-a?

----------


## Vrci

Sadie, pa meni je u trudnoći na početku normalna bila temp do 37,5. Dobar je to znak  :Smile: 

Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

> A rezultat FET-a?


Pisala sam na nakon transfera  :Smile:  
Beta 8dnt 128, 11dnt 547

----------


## sejla

Sadie i jejja, bravo za plusic i betu  :Very Happy:   :Heart: 
Da, kod nas se radi o donaciji js. Ema je rodjena iz svjezeg postupka, tako da je ona nasa srecica iz prve, i sad idemo po smrzlice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sadie

> Pisala sam na nakon transfera  
> Beta 8dnt 128, 11dnt 547


Super, čestitam. Ne idem ja tam. U prošlim postupcima sam stalno visila na forumu jer m je sve to bilo novo, al sad nemam vremena. Kad se vratim  s posla ipak imam pune ruke djeteta, za razliku od prošli put.  :Smile:  A nit ne da mi se.

----------


## Sadie

Meni je 11dnt 199. Je li to malo?

----------


## Sadie

A jesam biser. Ne mogu se sjetiti bete of zadnji put, a lijepo mi pise u potpisu.  :Smile:  Bome je sad veca. Sam da i dalje ovsko lijepo raste.

----------


## jejja

Bitno da se podupla Sadie  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Službeno se prijavljujem  :Smile: 

Malac ima 2 i pol godine, idemo opet. 
Ja sutra vadim hormone, imam već briseve, papu, markere. Muž odradio spermiogram koji je i dalje jako loš (oligoasteno, kao i prije, čak mrvu gori u nekim dijelovima). I najbitnije, zadnji tjedan kolovoza na konzultacije  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Drzim figice, Vrci.  :Wink:

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, sretno!!!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala. Jedva čekam te konzultacije, malo manje od 3 tj :D

Samo me malo frka da imam prevelika očekivanja, moram se sabrati i realno gledati da možda ni sad neće od prve. Ali ima vremena misliti o tome

----------


## jejja

Sretno Vrci! Tijelo pamti trudnocu, nama je fet za drugo upalio iz prve  :Smile:  neka bude dobrih plivaca ~~~~

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sadie

Istina. To mi je Bauman rekao. Tijelo culo i primila se i nama druga beba iz prve.  :Wink:  A prvi put nije brzo islo.

----------


## željkica

Vrci sretno!!!!! I ja ću uskoro opet u postupak!

----------


## lola32

Vrci sretno!!! I kod mene upalilo iz prve drugi put!

----------


## funky

Sretno ...i prikljucujemo se i mi uskoro...imamo 2*2 blastice...nadamo se postupku u 9 mj...i da ce nam stancic uskoro biti pretijesan...najprije trebam regulirati prolaktin, dojila 19 mj, ali mlijeko ni mjesec dana nakon prestanka dojenja ne staje...inace, da pojasnim, mali je sam odbio dalje dojiti pa idem brze bolje po smrzlice dok smo relativno mladi
Pozz svim trudilicama!

----------


## funky

Zaboravih da se smajlici koriste iz drugog fonda..sorry

----------


## Vrci

Ima nas dosta za jesen  :Smile: 
Meni su rekli da je to pamcenje trudnoce samo nekih 6mj-1 god od prosle. Al sam imala spontani u 2.mj,mozda ostalo nesto od tad :D

Nama o mom ciklusu ovisi jel cemo odmah pocetkom 9. Imam konz na 21dc. Ak bude kraci ciklus odgadamo za iduci jer imamo adaptaciju u vrtic. Ako bude tradiocionalan 35+ dana ciklus,brzo upadamo

----------


## Bluebella

Vrci, zeljkica .... Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Vrci, zeljkica .... Sretno


Hvala Bluebela! Lipo te vidit tu baš sam se pitala di je stara ekipa , vidim novosti u potpisu čestitam! !!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala Bluebela! Lipo te vidit tu baš sam se pitala di je stara ekipa , vidim novosti u potpisu čestitam! !!!


Hvala draga  :Wink:  mi vec brojimo 15tt, spontana trudnoća. S obzirom na suprugov los spermiogram bilo me strah spontanog ali evo guramo dan po dan.

Saljem ~~~~~~~ za jesen

----------


## Sadie

> Ima nas dosta za jesen 
> Meni su rekli da je to pamcenje trudnoce samo nekih 6mj-1 god od prosle. Al sam imala spontani u 2.mj,mozda ostalo nesto od tad :D
> 
> Nama o mom ciklusu ovisi jel cemo odmah pocetkom 9. Imam konz na 21dc. Ak bude kraci ciklus odgadamo za iduci jer imamo adaptaciju u vrtic. Ako bude tradiocionalan 35+ dana ciklus,brzo upadamo


2 godine.  :Wink:  

*Bluebella*, mi smo blizu po trudnoći. Meni je 16tt.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Znaci mozda bude taj moj spontani i nesto dobro znacio. Zivi bili pa vidjeli  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella ,ma bude sve uredu samo polako!

----------


## Anci272

Evo samo da prijavim da konačno krećemo po drugu bebicu.  :Very Happy:  
Bila sam na pregledu 21 dan ovog ciklusa, i dogovoren je FET u sljedećem ciklusu.

----------


## sejla

Evo da se opet malo javim na ovoj temi  :Heart:  Jutros sam bila na uzv, 12tt i zasad je sve kako treba, CRL 5,7cm, NN 0.8mm  :Zaljubljen:  Sad samo neka se ovako nastavi i dalje  :Smile: 

Svim trudnicama i trudilicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

> Hvala draga  mi vec brojimo 15tt, spontana trudnoća. S obzirom na suprugov los spermiogram bilo me strah spontanog ali evo guramo dan po dan.
> 
> Saljem ~~~~~~~ za jesen


Čestitam!!!!! Jako lijepe vijesti! I neka bude sretno do kraja!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

Nažalost moja prica nema sretan kraj. Puknuo mi je vodenjak sa 16+1 i morala sam roditi + kiretaza poslije. Horor koji sam prosla za to sve cu jos dugo pamtiti. 
Na pregledu dva dana prije toga je bilo sve ok, rekao doktor da je curica, trudnoća uredna, nista nije upućivalo na pucanje vodenjaka ili bilo kakvu drugu komplikaciju. Bebi je srce kucalo kad sam dosla na hitnu, ali bila sam svjesna i sama da nema spasa.

Pokušat cu se malo oporaviti od svega, ipak doma imam jednog malca koji mi daje snagu, a onda probati ponovno spontano ostati trudna.

Sretno svima ~~~~~~~

----------


## antony34

Draga zao mi je:'( drzi se samo.

----------


## Vrci

Ajme  :Sad:  jako mi je zao,drzite se

----------


## maca papucarica

Bluebella, beskrajno mi je žao  :Sad: 
Zagrli svoga M, muža i polako dalje... 
 :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Bluebella jako jako mi je žao! Grlim te jako!

----------


## Anci272

Bluebella, tako mi je žao... suze su mi samo krenule dok sam čitala tvoj post... drži se!

----------


## sejla

Bluebella draga, pretužne vijesti  :Crying or Very sad:  joj zašto se to mora događati?! grlim jako, drži se i želim ti brz oporavak uz tvog sinčića i muža  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala svima na podršci ...

I kao da mi nije bilo dosta muke i traume, danas odem na wc i dok sam se brisala napipam nesto cudno, povučem malo rukom kad ono izvučem metar dugu gazu punu krvi i ugrušaka, usmrdila se i pocela raspadati. Nitko mi nije izvadio gazu nakon kiretaze. Tri dana je stajala u meni. Jedva sam dosla sebi od šoka. 
Zaista mogu biti sretna ako izadjem sutra zive glave iz bolnice. Idem direktno svom ginekologu da pogleda jel sve ok, ne vjerujem ovima vise nista.

----------


## Zenii

Bluebella, žao mi je što je ovako završilo...I ja sam imala kiretažu u ožujku, i isto imam jednog malog M bez kojeg bi sve to bilo puno teže ponijeti. Kad sam mislila da više nemam snage bio je dovoljno da ga samo pogledam i sve bi bilo nekako lakše. 
Grlim te  :Love: 
A ovo za gazu, ne znam šta bih rekla, katastrofa

----------


## muzicarka

Hej trudilice, kako se drzite? Ja sam fizicki super, nakon zadnjeg postupka vratila se u formu, mislim da nikad nisam izgledala bolje.
Ali psihicki mi nije dobro, trudim se bit pozitiva, a bas mi ne ide najbolje. 
Mali mi ima skoro 5, ja 39. AMH oko 5. U RL nemam osoba koje se bore s ovom bolescu, bas suprotno, kako pozele tako se desi. Ja vec 2 i po godine nisam bila na normalnom go jer su svi dani otisli na postupke (nisam mogla na bo). 
Odmarala bih ja malo, ali mislim da nije vrijeme na mojoj strani pa da propustam cikluse.

----------


## 123beba

Draga Bluebella, tako mi je žao... nažalost, nema tih riječi za utjehu  :Sad:  kao što si i sama rekla, jedina utjeha je sada tvoj frajer M... Drži se!

----------


## Ginger

Bluebellice draga, tako mi je zao  :Sad: 
Grlim te puno

----------


## željkica

Bluebella jesi bila na pregled?

----------


## lola32

Bluebella :grouphug:

----------


## Bluebella

stigla sam doma napokon, pustili su me iako je crp bio dosta visok danas što ukazuje na infekciju pa su mi produžili terapiju antibioticima.

za mjesec i pol moram otići po nalaz phd i zadnji pregled i Petrova me više vidjeti neće.
takav šlamperaj u glavnoj klinici za ženske bolesti i porode u hrv, nisam očekivala.... zapravo i jesam, ali kad me hitna dofurala nisam imala više izbora.

----------


## sarasvati

Bluebella, jako mi je zao. A nastavak i Petrova...beskrajno ljuti.  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Joj o toj petrovoj stalno cujem lose stvari  :Sad: 
Drzi se i zelim da se sto prije oporavis


A ja eto dogovorila stimulaciju, za koja 2tj kad dode menga krecemo

----------


## Sadie

*Bluebella*, baš mi je žao. Nadam se da ćete ti i tm oporaviti od ovog iskustva i iznenaditi crticom na testu.
A Petrova je stvarno kak ti se potrefi. Nekima je tamo bilo super, a neke su imale žešće probleme. 

*Vrci*, držim figice.  :Wink:

----------


## Zenii

Vrci sretno...kako sad stvari stoje i ja navjerojatnije startam za dva tjedna

----------


## Konfuzija

Gazu su i meni zaboravili izvaditi poslije kiretaže, ali sam skužila odmah isto veče. Umalo se nisam onesvijestila kad sam to počela izvlačiti, pa nigdje kraja. Doteturam do kreveta, srušim se, cimerice pozvone sestri, a ona se nakon što je čula priču nasmije: "Vidiš ti koliko tu stane!" Mislila je na dužinu gaze, naravno.
Pa onda jedna druga sestra koja mi nije htjela izvaditi razčohanu kanilu iz ruke, boljelo je k'o sam vrag. Izvadit će jutarnja smjena, reče. 
I to sve u dva dana nakon kiretaže poslije missed-a. 
A to što su me bešćutno stavili u sobu punu trudnih do zuba ne treba ni spominjati, presuptilno je to za njih.

Nagađate... Petrova.  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Konfuzija ... onda smo imale istu beskonačnu gazu. Dok sam ju izvlačila pitala sam se dali ce zapeti za nesto, jel se vec skorila.... Iz wc-a sam izašla blijeda ko krpa.
Cak ni ne zamjeram ekipi u rodilištu sto su ju zaboravili, sestra me pregledala prije nego me odvezla u sobu, ali valjda je gaza bila duboku unutra. Nevjerovatno mi je da u bolnici ležim tri dana i da u ta tri dana su po dvije vizite dnevno bile a nitko me nije pregledao. Jos su meni i curi s kreveta pored mene govorili da idemo doma u pon ali nas nece pregledavati jer nema potrebe, kao bila je "mala trudnoca", ja 16tt a ona 19tt.

----------


## Konfuzija

Ja im zamjeram i zamjerat ću do groba. To su mi bili neki od najtežih dana u životu, mogla sam živjeti i bez te gaze. Iako sam se poslije sjetila da sam čitala po forumima, masa žena je doživjela to s gazom u Petrovoj. Nikad više tamo, sve da umirem.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je to nepojmljivo...na ginekologiji da zaboravljaju da u žene stavljaju gaze, i da ih na kraju ne pregledaju vaginalno kako sve to dolje izgleda. Stravično

----------


## Kadauna

došla sam da samo pozdravim našu bluebellu - nadam se da si dobro...

----------


## Vrci

Meni nenadano stize menga,tako da moramo propustiti ovaj ciklus  :Sad: 

Niti jedan ove godine ispod 35dc,a evo sad i bez ovulacije na 27dc spotting koji jaca

----------


## mirelaj

evo da se i ja pridružim ovoj temi, krenuli smo po trece. Danas mi je bila punkcija dobila sam samo jedno jajašce.

----------


## Vrci

Joj nisam javila,menga nije dosla,samo bio spotting. Sutra zadnji duphic i onda krecemo s 1dc

Mirelaj, ja sam dobila 1js u uspjesnom ciklusu,i tebi zelim srecu  :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

nije došlo do transfera, jer sam imala nezrelo jajašce. Jel itko od vas je koristio utrogestane iako nije došlo do transfera?

----------


## antony34

Mirelaj ako nije doslo do transfera mozes prekinuti sa utricima. Ja sam tako 4 puta i normalno mi je m dosla kako je morala.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam ih koristila kad mi folikuli nisu rasli, da znam kad ću dobiti mengu.


Inače, meni došla menga, znači u postupku sam  :scared:

----------


## eryngium

Ako je bila stimulacija progesteron treba uzimati za drugi dio ciklusa bez obzira bilo transfera ili ne. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Vrci sretno! Meni sutra punkcija

----------


## Vrci

Vidjela sam na drugoj temi, pa si sve mislim gdje da nešto pitam  :Smile:  Koji protokol si imala i koliko folikula je sad?

Mi doslovce kopiramo uspješni protokol, ali tko zna... drugačija mi sad hormonska slika, i ja sam malo starija...

----------


## željkica

Isti protokol kao i prije gonali od 225 pa cetroride,hormoni su mi isti neznatno se AMH promjenio al da starija sam 3 godine, ovo mi je 5 put da idem po drugo  pa se nadam da ce bit peta sreća.

----------


## Bluebella

vrci i željkica sretno  :Love: 
ja sam prekjučer bila na uzv kod svog ginekologa i imam na svakom jajniku po jedan folikul  :Shock:  pa se malo igramo "ako uspije uspije"  :Cool:

----------


## željkica

Bas bi bilo lipo da se stara ekipa okupi!Bluebella  samo se vi igrajte nikad se nezna!sretno

----------


## Zenii

Mi ovaj mjesec krećemo u FET, od M ni traga ni glasa, a trebala je stići prije dva dana. Napokon je stigao 9 mjesec, a sad kasni  :cupakosu: , pa za poludit.

----------


## Zenii

Željkica, kakvo je stanje s folikulima, kad će punkcija?

----------


## željkica

Zenii? danas je bila punkcija dobili smo 11 js?,sutra ce javit kako se razvija.

----------


## Vrci

Wow super broj js, neka bude puno dobrih embrijića  :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

> Mirelaj ako nije doslo do transfera mozes prekinuti sa utricima. Ja sam tako 4 puta i normalno mi je m dosla kako je morala.


doktorica mi je rekla da ih koristim 10 dana, pa mi je malo čudno jer ako nisam imala transfer zašto da ih koristim

----------


## antony34

Meni je svaki put receno nek prekinem sa terapijom. A ako ti je tako rekla onda znaci da ima razlog. Stvarno ne znam. Na tebi je dal ces koristiti dalje ili ne.

----------


## Vrci

Ogromna cista  :Sad: 
Stvorila se u roku 2 tjedna, prva ikad koju imam.

Imam i par folikulića, ali ne možemo na injekcije zbog ciste. Ne znam što bude dalje, spominjala je dr prirodnjak ako bude što naraslo od folikula, ali u to iskreno sumnjam. Moji jajnici tako ne rade.

Imala sam osjećaj da ne bude sve kako spada, ali me svejedno jako rastužilo...

----------


## 123beba

bok cure! Evo i ja krećem sutra na pregled pa ako bude sve po planu idemo po bracu/seku... nije da nam je baš uspjevalo do sada, ali možda ovo bude neka sretnija verzija...

----------


## Vrci

Mi odustali,nista ovaj ciklus  :Sad:

----------


## Zenii

Vrci :Love:  i meni je cista odgodila naš prvi ivf. Do tada je nikada nisam imala. Taj sam ciklus dobila duphastone i otišla je sa prvom M. Idući ciklus smo krenuli u postupak i bio je dobitan. Držim fige da idući mjesec bude uspješan!

Ja sam danas zvala dr. i krećemo za 10 dana s prvom fm prije FET-a
Sretno trudilice!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam dobila pilule 3 tjedna, i onda prije menge uzv kontrola

----------


## 123beba

Mi ovaj ciklus preskačemo... izvadila hormone da dr. idući bude pametnija što od stimulacije dati...

----------


## Vrci

Uf,bas nas je krenulo... Nek nam brzo prode vrijeme do nove menge  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ajoj cure,drzim fige da sljedeći postupak bude dobitan!

----------


## željkica

Vrci,123beba u kojoj ste fazi?

----------


## Vrci

U petak kontrolni uzv, menga bi trebala doc oko utorka. Strah me da ce se i ovaj puta nesto uplesti  :Sad: 


Ti napredujes?  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> U petak kontrolni uzv, menga bi trebala doc oko utorka. Strah me da ce se i ovaj puta nesto uplesti 
> 
> 
> Ti napredujes?


Ma nece ne može uvijek bit nesto!  Ja evo brojim dane do utorka tad mi je prvi uzv.

----------


## Vrci

Tebi uzv,a meni nadam se 1dc. Mozemo mi to,samo hrabro  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Jutros sam pišnula test, 10dnt i negativan je. U srijedu piškim opet iako sam se pomirila da ovaj put nismo uspjeli. Razmišljam o povratku kod dr.L samo ako ima nekakvu anesteziju jer ne mogu punkciju na živo više podnjeti. Jesam u bedu, ali ne dam se, mislila sam da mi je ovo zadnji pokušaj za bebu br.2 ali mislim da sam se sad tek pošteno naljutila i idem u borbu dok ne uspijemo.

----------


## Vrci

L ti sad ima neku anesteziju, ima na forum.hr opisano što se i kako daje. Al isto kaže cura da njoj nije pomoglo da ne boli

Koji ti je ovo postupak za drugu bebu?

Ja čekam mengu, i onda idem još 3 dc na uzv da potvrdimo da nema ciste

----------


## mare157

> L ti sad ima neku anesteziju, ima na forum.hr opisano što se i kako daje. Al isto kaže cura da njoj nije pomoglo da ne boli
> 
> Koji ti je ovo postupak za drugu bebu?
> 
> Ja čekam mengu, i onda idem još 3 dc na uzv da potvrdimo da nema ciste


Ovo mi je bio 2.postupak za bebu br2. Prvi smo ostali bez transfera tako da je ovo prvi transfer. Znaš možda na kojoj temi na forum.hr je pisano o tome? To će biti neki koktel lijekova protiv bolova, a ja bi da me nema. Zvati ću dr i pitati.

Sretno na uzv draga! Kad očekuješ mengu?

----------


## Vrci

Ima na MPO podforumu L-ova tema, zadnjih par stranica negdje

Menga bi trebala sutra (ako bude 3.dan od zadnje pilule), ali sam se nadala da bude možda danas. Kakve sam sreće, bude tek u četvrtak  :Laughing: 


Da, ja sam prvi postupak za bebu 2 ostala i bez punkcije, tko bi rekao da nije ništa lakše nego prvi puta

----------


## mare157

Ma da, postupak bez transfera je meni najveća trauma u mpo. Našla sam postove, nakon sto sam pregledala sve od 2015. na dalje  :Laughing: 
Oči su mi ispale hahahaha Vidim da nema puno koristi od te anestezije... Jako me to žalosti.

----------


## Ginger

ti kokteli su niskoristi...iz iskustva govorim...
moj prvi postupak je bio s tim i bila je horor punkcija

----------


## mare157

> ti kokteli su niskoristi...iz iskustva govorim...
> moj prvi postupak je bio s tim i bila je horor punkcija


Ma ja priznajem samo ono kad me urokaju da me nema. Lijevi jajnik mi je postavljen užasno visoko i to je nemoguće punktirati na živo, pa sad sam se na punkciji pod anestezijom ritala i vikala nek me puste. Ničeg nisam bila svjesna kad sam se probudila i stvarno me nije boljelo ništa, ali eto, podsvijest je odradila svoje. U Rijeci su mi dali voltaren pa me bolila i punkcija i guzica. Ma daj, nehumano skroz...

----------


## fuksija

Mare, i pod anestezijom si vikala? Ne kuzim...
Moja frendica je isla kod Lučingera i imala je jedno 8 folikula, dobila je taj koktelcic ali veli da je sve osjetila, kaže da je bolno ali da se izdrzi..da je doktor rekao da su js bolje ako se ne daje anestezija, e sad ga ti znaj...

----------


## Ginger

ma da, ziher su bolje  :Rolling Eyes: 
svaki izgovor zlata vrijedi, znas kak se kaze
nije humano i tocka!

bit ce da je mare buncala pod anestezijom
i ja sam, dok sam se budila, al ne znam kaj  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam isto od L-a otišla zbog anestezije, meni je svaka punkcija bila mučenje. Ne želim se ni sjećati. Nakon neuspješnog postupka sam plakala mužu da kako ću ja opet preživjeti punkciju

Za 2 folikula zadnji puta u Beti sam tražila samo koktel, ali me taaako ošamutio, ništa nisam osjećala. Sva sam bila haj, rekla dr da imam divne drogirane oči još sat vremena poslije  :Laughing: 
Za više od 3js bih uzela pravu anesteziju, uvijek

----------


## sanjka

> Mare, i pod anestezijom si vikala? Ne kuzim...
> Moja frendica je isla kod Lučingera i imala je jedno 8 folikula, dobila je taj koktelcic ali veli da je sve osjetila, kaže da je bolno ali da se izdrzi..da je doktor rekao da su js bolje ako se ne daje anestezija, e sad ga ti znaj...


Da i ja sam cula da L. to tvrdi za anesteziju.
Neznam bez komentara sam jer kome god sam to spomenula samo su se nasmijali.

----------


## fuksija

A sto da drugo kaze..mora nesto reci kad vec nema anesteziologa..e sad, tko povjeruje, povjeruje..
Meni je muz pricao koliko sam bila blesava nakon anestezije.. svima oko sebe sam pricala kako su dragi i divni i kako ih volim  :Smile:  eeee sramote  :Smile:  a nikad se niceg nisam sjecala, naravno  :Smile:  jednom sam ispricala cijelu pricu kako mi je frendica razbila parfem (slucajno) koji sam taman dobila za ročkas.. 2 min ranije..Gucci Guilty..tako mi je bilo zao da sam to i pod anestezijom morala ispricati  :Smile:

----------


## sanjka

> A sto da drugo kaze..mora nesto reci kad vec nema anesteziologa..e sad, tko povjeruje, povjeruje..
> Meni je muz pricao koliko sam bila blesava nakon anestezije.. svima oko sebe sam pricala kako su dragi i divni i kako ih volim  eeee sramote  a nikad se niceg nisam sjecala, naravno  jednom sam ispricala cijelu pricu kako mi je frendica razbila parfem (slucajno) koji sam taman dobila za ročkas.. 2 min ranije..Gucci Guilty..tako mi je bilo zao da sam to i pod anestezijom morala ispricati


Hahahahaha  :Smile:

----------


## mare157

Da, da cure, pod anestezijom tj., narkozom sam se opirala kad mi je krenula punktirati taj lijevi jajnik. 
Dakle dali su mi narkozu i desni sam bila mirna i kad je krenula na lijevi sam vikala "ne, boli me, pusti me, idi ća, neću" i kaže dr da je to najgore jer nisam u svjesnom stanju i ne može me nikako smiriti nego moraju dati još narkoze da mogu odraditi punkciju. 
Uglavnom kod mene je valjda i takav strah od punkcije da ja jednostavno i pod normalnom dozom narkoze reagiram. A kad sam se probudila sam skužila da mi je trebalo puno više vremena da dođem k sebi nego prvi put prije 5mj. 
Tek na transferu mi je to rekla jer me pitala da li me šta bolilo i da li sam šta čula. Ma ja sam bila u potpunoj komi, stvarno nisam bila svjesna ničega. eto, za mene nije punkcija i ne znam kako bi je izdržala bez narkoze kad se i s narkozom bunim.
Uglavnom jučer mi je dr.L rekao da imaju anesteziju, a u biti imaju taj neki koktel i to mislim da nije za mene jer eto žene pišu da ih je bolilo. Meni je psih. teško uopće kad krenu s onim pranjem rodnice, ja sam sva u grču. A zanimljivo koliko god me bolilo, nikad se nisam milimetar pomakla. Ali neću više na živo, ma ne mogu, nema potrebe... 
I tako se tužna srca opet rastajem od svog dr.L jer nema ono što mi treba. Možda da me toljagom opali prije punkcije ??  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

mare, ti si bila sad u B+? Nekako sam tako ubrala ili?

Ja idem kod njih.

Da, ne isplati ti se ići negdje gdje ćeš još podsvjesno i svjesno imati veći grč nego što bi trebala.  A to si imala baš lokalnu kad si se u tom stanju bunila?

----------


## mare157

> mare, ti si bila sad u B+? Nekako sam tako ubrala ili?
> 
> Ja idem kod njih.
> 
> Da, ne isplati ti se ići negdje gdje ćeš još podsvjesno i svjesno imati veći grč nego što bi trebala.  A to si imala baš lokalnu kad si se u tom stanju bunila?


Da, u Beta+ idem. Imala sam pravu anesteziju, uspavali su me skroz, intravenozno. I s njom sam se bunila. Kaže dr da ima slučajeva gdje se žene ne daju uspavati pa ima daju i nekoliko doza za njihovu težinu. sve je to od stresa i straha.

----------


## Vrci

Evo i mene,rastu tri folikula, u srijedu planirana punkcija.
Rastu malo sporije od ocekivanog,al dr je jako optimisticna  :Smile: 

I da, iako su 3, pitali me za anesteziju i rekla sam da. Isto B+.
Jajnik s 2 folikula mi ocito nezgodno smjesten jer me i uzv zna zaboljeti, pa radije da odspavam

----------


## željkica

Vrci sretno u postupku!

----------


## mare157

> Evo i mene,rastu tri folikula, u srijedu planirana punkcija.
> Rastu malo sporije od ocekivanog,al dr je jako optimisticna 
> 
> I da, iako su 3, pitali me za anesteziju i rekla sam da. Isto B+.
> Jajnik s 2 folikula mi ocito nezgodno smjesten jer me i uzv zna zaboljeti, pa radije da odspavam


Ista stvar kao s mojim jajnikom! Sretno draga!!!

----------


## Vrci

Koliko si imala folikula u tom zadnjem postupku?

Evo definitivno u srijedu punkcija. Jako me sad frka da ne popucaju prije (iako je najveći 18mm danas)

----------


## fuksija

Vrci, bit ce to ok..mene je uvijek bilo strah da ce to popucati prije vremena ali nikad nije..dok mi je rekao da je to gotovo nemoguće uz ovakvo pracenje i stopericu..

----------


## Vrci

A mislim da se dr boji jer mi je endometrij buknuo, pa ta neka hormonska reakcija valjda. Ali najveći mi je 18mm, mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema

----------


## željkica

Vrci sretno na punkciji!

----------


## mare157

Vrci sretno!! Ne boj se!! Nek bude tulum u labu!!!!

----------


## željkica

Mare kakvi je stanje kod tebe jel se krvarenje smirilo?

----------


## mare157

> Mare kakvi je stanje kod tebe jel se krvarenje smirilo?


Je Željkice, sve ok za sad. Hvala sto mislus na mene  :Smile:  Prije 2 dana pocele i mucnine pa se nadam da je sve ok. Sutra bi trebala u zg na uzv za srcanu akciju ali jos se dvoumim da li cu ici jer mi je to 600km u oba smjera pa ne znam da li mi se riskira toliki put za uzv. Kako si ti? Jesi razmisljala sta ces dalje ili si uzela jos vremena da odžaluješ?

----------


## željkica

Pa ako mozes napravit uzv blize zasto se vozikat.Neznam ni sama kako sam malo dobro pa onda opet lose valjda je to normalno, sljedeći tjedan idem na kontrolu pa cu vidit s dr kad mogu u fet.stvarno imam veliku zelju imat jos djece al ovi pusti neuspjesi su me umorili tako da se bojim.

----------


## Zenii

Vrci, sretno na punkciji!

Mare157, stvarno nema potrebe da se vozikaš 600 km za nešto što ti može i tvoj ginekolog pogledati.

Željkica, drži se, nadam se da ćete ubrzo dobiti zeleno svijetlo za FET

----------


## Vrci

Evo kod mene na kraju 4js. Nadam se da jedna bude nasa druga beba. 
Samo nek se oplode i razvijaju ...

----------


## fuksija

Super Vrci  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Evo danas imamo 2 oplođene. Jedna js nije bila dobra, a jedna se nije oplodila. Uf frka me  :Smile:  U subotu transfer

----------


## fuksija

Koliko ce ti transferirati? Obje?

----------


## željkica

Vrci koliko si morala pauzirat nakon kiretaze? (Nevidim potpis s moba)

----------


## Vrci

fuksija, ako budu jednako dobre, mi smo za vraćanje samo jedne. Ne bih htjela blizance, iskreno. Možda da je za prvu bebu, ali za drugu, hm...
Ne znam što ćemo ako bude jedna lošija.

željkice, ja nisam imala kiretažu, mene su pustili da sama sve obavim. Pratili me svakih par dana na uzv, ergometrin i krvarenje. Morala sam samo taj ciklus pauzirati i dalje su rekli da mogu opet odmah

----------


## fuksija

Mi smo imali dva embrija, jedan malo lošiji, oba smrzli, odvojeno..i sad vratili boljeg..mi isto ne idemo na blizance..preporuka doktora ali i nasa zelja..

----------


## mare157

E drage moje zene, evo ja se vratila iz zg. Znate da su mi vratili jednu 4stanicnu a eto danas na uzv jednojajcani blizanci sa savrsenom srcanom akcijom!! Ludilo!! Tako da znate da 1 js moze biti i 2 bebe  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

:Heart:  :Heart: 
Predivna priča i iznenađenje  :Smile:

----------


## mimsi

Ajme Mare, pa cestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Stvarno ohrabrujuce!

----------


## LaraLana

Uskoro se spremam na fet za drugu bebu. Znam za onu pricu da tijelo pamti trudnocu dvije godine.
Moja M. ce u ozujku dvije godine imati. Vidjet cu jos dal cu odraditi fet do treceg mjeseca ili idem tak peti ili sesti mj.
Ova druga opcija mi je zgodnija...bar mi se tak cini.
Sad cu ciklus dva ici kod gin da vidimo kad je O i dal je ima i stanje endometrija pa cemo prema tome odrediti kakav ce fet biti.

----------


## Vrci

Evo i mene, dogovoren drugi pokušaj za drugu bebu. Čekam mengu, bit će u iduća 2 tj. Ciklus pilula i onda puregon+cetrotide postupak. Puna stimulacija drugi puta ikad. Nadam se da će vrijeme do toga brzo proći i da bude više uspjeha nego prošli puta (imala sam biokemijsku, jako loši embriji)

----------


## Sadie

Drzim fige da  vam uspije. Mi imamo lose embrije zbog.mojih js al nam je sad upalilo od 1. (prva blastica do.sada). Nadam se istome i tebi.
*LaraLana*, i kojojsi ti fazi?

----------


## Vrci

Ja inace imam super embrije,ne znamo sto je bilo prosli puta. Al sad vracamo i kortice u igru

----------


## LaraLana

> Drzim fige da  vam uspije. Mi imamo lose embrije zbog.mojih js al nam je sad upalilo od 1. (prva blastica do.sada). Nadam se istome i tebi.
> *LaraLana*, i kojojsi ti fazi?


Hej Sadie,

Evo uskoro cu ici na briseve i markere pa polako na FET.
Mislim da cu cekati proljece.

Tebi se uskoro blizi termin  :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno!

Vidim nema cura koje su s nama bile terminuse...*Ledemo i Lady*...sjecas se??

----------


## Sadie

Da, blizi mi se termin i idem na cr zbog niske posteljice tak da ce biti uskoro.
Ne vidim cure, al mizda se jednostavno nisu javile na temi. Ili rade vecu razliku med djecom. Ima ljudi koji to rade da imje lakse s klincima. Ja sam odlucila zrtvovat san i zivce da bi razlika bila manja od 2 god.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ja se javljam, pitanje dana kad krećem opet  :Smile: 

Ja sam htjela neke 2-3 godine razliku među klincima, ako nam uspije sad bit će preko 3,5 godine, isto nije previše.

Inače ne mogu vjerovati da napokon krećemo kako spada, ali i da je prošla skoro godina dana od mog spontanog. Pa gdje ode vrijeme...

----------


## sarasvati

Ja malo padam kao padobranac, ali čitam vas povremeno. 
I mi smo htjeli oko 2-3 godine razliku. Prvo dijete smo dobili brzinom svjetlosti. Drugo ne dolazi vec 13 mjeseci. I isto, da nam ovaj ciklus uspije, razlika bi bila 3,6 mjeseci. Tak da super je kad uspije kak si zamisliš!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ni nama drugo ne dolazi, mislila sam u fet 2-3 mjesec al necu moc zbog posla ,tako me sve to nervira.

----------


## Vrci

sarasvati, koliko vam je trebalo za prvo?

željkice, pa kako sad to  s poslom?  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

(Ode mi cijela poruka)

Vrci, skoro pa nista, jedan ciklus. Da se mog partnera pitalo, on je poželio i ranije imati drugo, ali ja sam ta koja je odugovlačila. Pod dojmom prvog mislila kako ce i drugo brzo (odmah?) doci kad poželimo. Moš' mislit. 

Zeljkice, kako nisam s ove teme bas, ne znam kako ti je bilo s prvim djetetom. 

Vrci, i ja sam imala spontani, blighted ovum, prije 4 mjeseca. Cini mi se kao da je bilo prošli tjedan.

----------


## Vrci

Zeljkica i ja smo se pratile u mpo, cini mi se od pocetka. Neka i sad bude tako  :Smile: 

Ja sam nekako spontani makla iz misli,valjda jer mi pretesko. Cudno mi kad mi u kartonu kod dr pisu dvije trudnoce...taman sam bila cula srce i za tjedan dana kaos. Al tad sam plakala puno i cesto

Sad jedva cekam ovu stimulaciju,iako me jako strah toga u sto se upustamo. Ima li to smisla?

----------


## Sadie

Mi smo htjeli sto manju razliku, al se nismo nadali da ce biti samo 1g i 9mj. Nismo mogli vjerovati na ce nam ovaj put uspjet iz prve.

----------


## željkica

Sarasvati prvo nam je uspijelo iz trece a za drugo  se bome mucimo ima u potpisu sve,zadnje sam imala u 10 mj kiretazu.
 Vrci da pratimo se od početka, ma na poslu je zeznuta situacija stigo privatnik pa nije vise jednostavno uzet go.mrzim kad s nemocna.

----------


## dino84

I mi smo krenuli po drugu bebu. Sutra imam drugu fm pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje. Nervozna sam i uzbuđena i strah me je, možda i više nego prije. I jako mi je komplicirano jer nemam curku kome ostaviti pa ona ide sa mnom.

----------


## Vrci

dino, kužim za strah. I ja se nekad pitam, što nam ovo treba, jesmo li spremni, što ćemo i kako...a onda gledam njega, želim još jedno, da nas bude više. I tako ukrug

----------


## dino84

Tako je i meni, još kad vidim nju kako se sva rastopi kad vidi drugu bebu, bude mi još teže. Ja sam jedinica i uvijek sam govorila da hoću bar dvoje djece i nekako mi je nezamislivo da moja N. neće biti starija seka i da ima nekoga za igru i sve ostalo.

----------


## Vrci

Da, i ja sam jedinica i želim da on ima nekog...a želim i ja još jedno dijete jer nekako osjećam da još nešto fali

ali ali ali uf...strah me

----------


## dino84

Jednom sam tu na Rodi pročitala da je jedna mama rekla da se osjeća kao da još nije rodila svu svoju djecu. E, točno tako se i ja osjećam.

----------


## Ginger

sretno cure!  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Veći, dino, razumijem taj strah. Ja ne trebam (bar jos za sad nisam odlucila da bih mozda trebala pretrage) odrađivati predradnje pa mi ponekad prođe kroz glavu da nam drugo mozda ne dolazi jer ne treba doći.. :/

Zeljkice, iz nekog razloga (spajam se preko mobitela) ne vidim tvoj potpis, zato sam pitala, sorry.

----------


## željkica

Sarasvati ma ne sve ok mislila sam da se vidi,prvo dijete smo dobili iz 3 pokusaja a evo drugo nece vec sam 5 puta bila od toga je bila jedna biokemijska trudnoca  druga blighted ovum.Mene je isto bilo strah kako cu sta cu....sad me samo strah neuspjeha i da mozda ni necu ostvariti trudnocu.

----------


## Vrci

željkice, meni ti uopće nemaš potpis. Možda jer pišeš s mobitela?

Meni nikako da dođe menga da krenem sa stimulacijom, a ujutro bio spotting malo. Sad odjednom čisto, uf...

----------


## željkica

Da uglavnom pisem s moba.

----------


## dino84

Vrci, tako je i meni ovaj ciklus menga zezala, nikako da krene, a još sam bila na duphastonima.

Obavila sam fm i nije baš sjajno. Folikuli od četvrtka nisu ništa narasli. Pojačao mi je dr stimulaciju i u pon ponovno fm.

Ima tko iskustva s tim? Što ako ne budu dalje rasli da li se postupak prekida ili? Uopće nemam s tim iskustva. Jako sam razočarana jer nisam to očekivala.

----------


## Vrci

Ajoj  :Sad:  kakva ti je stimulacija, što uzimaš? 

željkice, nisam skužila da si imala i jedan blighted  :Sad: 

Ja sam bila na pilulama sad, znam da imam 7 dana da dobijem mengu, al sam jaaako nestrpljiva

----------


## željkica

Vrci da jesam sad krajem 10 mj ,imala sam kiretažu zato moram pauzirat .

----------


## dino84

Od 2 dc po 2 Menopura, 6 dc mi je uveo i Orgalutran,a danas mi je pojačao na 3 Menopura. Desni jajnik mi nikako ne reagira, a na lijevom je jedan folikul od 12×12 i puno malih.

U dobitnom postupku sam imala istu stimulaciju i dobila 15 js. A ništa, sad čekam ponedjeljak.

----------


## Vrci

E da, tak je prošao i moj polustimulirani. Prvi puta zatrudnila, drugi puta kad smo isto probali - fijasko. A rekla mi dr da je to očekivano jer je ipak iza nas nešto godina, i hormonski drugačija situacija

Nadam se da ti bude ovaj jedan rastao i bio dovoljan

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati ma ne sve ok mislila sam da se vidi,prvo dijete smo dobili iz 3 pokusaja a evo drugo nece vec sam 5 puta bila od toga je bila jedna biokemijska trudnoca  druga blighted ovum.Mene je isto bilo strah kako cu sta cu....sad me samo strah neuspjeha i da mozda ni necu ostvariti trudnocu.


Evo ni ja ne vidim uopce potpis. Kod Dino, Ginger, Sadie vidim. 
Nadam se da ces ostvario trudnoću i zagrliti i svoje drugo dijete. A ja cu za koji mjesec, ako i dalje ne budem trudna, razmisliti o pregledima. 

Vrci, ne muci mene jako moj blighted; nekako sam u glavi pokusala složiti da nije otisla beba jer je nije ni bilo.  :Undecided:

----------


## Vaki

Bok, mamice! Moj mišek sutra slavi 2. rođendan pa smo odlučili da bi sad bilo idealno vrijeme da probamo ponovo ostvariti roditeljstvo... Malo me brine što malecki još doji pa ću mu to morati uskratiti. Imam još smrzlića pa ćemo pokušati s tim. Nisam još uopće nazvala doktoricu... Napravila sam samo papa test, valjda ne trebam ništa drugo prije nego što nazovem kliniku!?

----------


## Vrci

Vaki, mislim da moraš i za FET opet napraviti sve one nalaze koje i prije MPO-a. Krvna grupa ne, ali markere na hiv i hepatitis i briseve. Mene su tražili i novi nalaz spolnih hormona.
Budući da dojiš, možda će ti morati pratiti prolaktin, da nije previsok za FET.

Nazovi kliniku pa ćeš sve čuti, ili idi na konzultacije. Gdje imaš smrzliće?


Moj će malac za 3 tjedna 3 godine, a meni se evo u nedjelju oplodilo 9js i čekamo transfer u četvrtak

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, brzo ce cetvrtak!

----------


## Vrci

Ma znam...ali da barem 3.dan jave kakva je trenutna situacija. Dugo je čekati tako  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

pa zovi i pitaj  :Smile: 
placas dovoljno da ti pruze i tu uslugu  :Grin:

----------


## Ovan

Pozdrav svima! 
dugo me nije bilo na forumu i sada cijeli dan citam, pretrazujem pa me uhvatila zelja da vam se javim na ovom podforumu.
2012 smo dobili nase cudo, nakon prvog IVF postupka, u Cito-a. 2014 smo ponovno krenuli u postupke i to FET. Od tada, nekako u ovo vrijeme, svake godine krenemo s jednim pokusajem. Trebali smo koji pokusaj vise u godini, ali uz sve obaveze vrijeme leti. Proslogodisnji FET je bio biokemijska, nakon infekcije i sada se pripremamo za novi puni postupak...3. stimulirani. Konzultacije u dr. P ovaj cetvrtak pa cemo vidjeti.
Cekam nalaze briseva a sigurno ce on traziti hormone i sve ostale tehnikalije. 
Meni se blizi 37. godina i nekako mislim da  bi ovo mogao biti zadnji stimulirani...sve manje energije imam za ovu borbu. Ovog puta krecem sa svom raspolozivom artiljerijom, vitamini svih vrsta i odmor glave i tijela koliko god to bude moguce i nadam se najboljem  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

> pa zovi i pitaj 
> placas dovoljno da ti pruze i tu uslugu


Koliko sam ja svojoj doktorici zadnje 4 godine bila naporna, neću jer mi je već neugodno  :škartoc:   :Laughing:

----------


## mala-bebica

Pozz cure, i ja sam trudilica za drugu bebu. Prvu smo dobili prirodno iz prvog pokušaja, druga je došla neplanirano a na žalost isto tako otišla u 20tt. Sada se borimo već više od dvije godine i neće, ni prirodno ni uz mpo. Iza mene 2 iui, 1 prirodni i 1 stimulirani, bez smrzlića. Nikada nismo dobili dovoljno razvijeni zametak vjerojatno zbog mojih js, tako da sada radim na kvaliteti istih, a početkom sljedećeg mjeseca krećem ponovo u prirodni. Jako bi voljela da moje zlato dobije bracu ili seku, jer stalno kada sretne neku bebu vani obavezno joj se mora približiti, pomaziti... Naravno, stalno pita i kada će nama konačno beba i jako se loše osjećam kada nemam odgovora na to, kada ne znam da li će nam ikada doći, ali  moram nekako zadržati vjeru u to da hoće.

----------


## bubekica

Jel se mogu i ja tu prijaviti?  :Smile: 
Nasa prva curka je s nama vec godinu i pol i spremamo se po pojacanje. 
Iduci ciklus planiramo klomifenski u betaplusu, a ovaj cemo obaviti pretrage - markere, briseve i papu. Obzirom na moje 50dnevne cikluse stignemo sve i triput  :Smile: 
Drzte nam fige da nam promjena klinike donese uspjeh.

----------


## Gabi25

Bubekica ajme, držim fige do neba!!!! Jel se popravio spermiogram tm?

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica ajme, držim fige do neba!!!! Jel se popravio spermiogram tm?


Nemamo pojma kakav je, nismo kontrolirali od zadnjeg postupka. Sad pije profertil i mozda cemo napraviti ja uputnicu kontrolu. Obzirom da funkcionira ona fora s obavljanjem nuzde prije davanja uzorka (bio je uvijek relativno dobar nalaz za nase pojmove), planiramo ici na blef.

----------


## Gabi25

Super, sretno!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Super, sretno!!!!!


Hvala draga!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

bubek  :Bouncing:  sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

bubekica, sretno!!!  :Bouncing:

----------


## antony34

Bubekica draga sretno

----------


## Vaki

Vrci, čuvamo ih na Vuk Vrhovcu... Sretno nam svima!

----------


## mare157

Vrciiiii SRETNO!! Ulogira sam se da vidim u kojoj si fazi! Nek si mi cim prije trbusasta! Sretno i svim drugim trudilicana!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala  :Smile: 

Kako ste vi svi?

----------


## Ginger

sretno cure!

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, sad očekujem lijepe vijesti od tebe i onda te ja lijepo pratim kao i s prvim djetetom  :Smile:  Mjesec, dva razlike, jel' da?

----------


## Vrci

Da, tako je išlo  :Smile: 
Evo malac će za 19 dana 3.godine

----------


## željkica

:Smile: Onda cu te i ja pratit  taman kad odem za mj dva u fet postupak.

----------


## sarasvati

A moja ce za mjesec i 9 dana 3. godine  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

Cure sretno nam svima  :grouphug:

----------


## hulija

Laralana ti kad ides opet kod dr lazarevski ja zdravje boze u april

----------


## LaraLana

> Laralana ti kad ides opet kod dr lazarevski ja zdravje boze u april


Ja cu najvjerojatnije u petom mjesecu. Mislila sam prije al necu moci. Znaci ipak ces opet kod dr. Lazarevskog ici. Jel te slao na kakve pretrage da radis nakon biokemijske??

----------


## hulija

Da mila da uradila sam kariotip .urodzena trombofilija  to mi je rekao dr lazarevski a   histeroskopija mi je uradila dr trajanova koja radi na gak u skopje   jer  dr lazarevski mi je rekao da ne treba a dr trajanova je rekla da i te kako treba stom dolaze do gubitci trudnoce

----------


## Vaki

Bila sam jučer kod ginekologa i tražila ga uputnice za briseve i markere, a on meni fino kaže da mu ne pada na pamet dok mu ne donesem pismeno da to trebam. Hm!? Doktorica mi je, telefonskim razgovorom, poručila da to obavim, a kad dobijem M da onda dođem... zato sam mislila da to i nije neki problem. Eh, kažem mu neka mi onda da uputnicu za pregled pa da mu onda donesem papirologiju, no nije mi je dao uz objašnjenje da mi ne treba!!!??? Tko je tu lud?

----------


## Anci272

> Bila sam jučer kod ginekologa i tražila ga uputnice za briseve i markere, a on meni fino kaže da mu ne pada na pamet dok mu ne donesem pismeno da to trebam. Hm!? Doktorica mi je, telefonskim razgovorom, poručila da to obavim, a kad dobijem M da onda dođem... zato sam mislila da to i nije neki problem. Eh, kažem mu neka mi onda da uputnicu za pregled pa da mu onda donesem papirologiju, no nije mi je dao uz objašnjenje da mi ne treba!!!??? Tko je tu lud?


Svašta, stvarno ima svakakvih ginekologa. Još razumijem da ti neće dati uputnice za briseve i markere ako nemaš pismeno od MPO doktora, jer se boji inspekcije. Iako meni su svi moji ginekolozi uputnice davali bez problema (a bilo ih je više u ovih zadnjih par godina), ali suprug kad treba nešto obaviti od pretraga, za njegovog doktora uvijek mora biti na pismeno. Ali da ti ne da uputnicu za pregled kod MPO doktora da bi mogla donijeti papirologiju to je ludost. Samo mu reci da si zvala sestre od svog MPO doktora i da su ti rekli da ti treba uputnica za kontrolni pregled, pa nek se usudi reći da ne da.

----------


## LaraLana

> Da mila da uradila sam kariotip .urodzena trombofilija  to mi je rekao dr lazarevski a   histeroskopija mi je uradila dr trajanova koja radi na gak u skopje   jer  dr lazarevski mi je rekao da ne treba a dr trajanova je rekla da i te kako treba stom dolaze do gubitci trudnoce


Sretn draga  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Malo gledam ovu temu unatrag, ne znam da li još čitaju cure koje su bile u postupcima...al baš me zanima koliko je kome trebalo postupaka za drugo dijete.
Nama je za malca trebalo 4 transfera (stimulacija, polustimulacija, fet i onda uspješna polustimulacija). Sada smo imali 2 transfera (polustimulacija i stimulacija) za drugu bebu, i ništa  :Sad: 
Mislila sam da ne bude tako teško jer je malac došao iz prvog postupka u ovoj klinici. Bio je savršen trodnevni embrij i primio se bez frke. Sad smo imali loše zametke prvi puta, vratili 2, i bila biokemijska. Kad smo ovaj postupak dobili 3 divne blastice, i jednu najbolju i savršenu vratili, mislila sam da je to to, kako se ne bi primilo. A nije  :Crying or Very sad: 

Jako me pogodilo, čak sam razmišljala da čemu da se nadam ako ova blastica nije dala bebu. I da li mi je uopće suđeno biti još jednom mama, da li bih se trebala pomiriti s time da imam malca, i biti s time sretna i zadovoljna. Ali ne mogu, želim još jednom proći trudnoću, porod, bebu, imati dvoje djece...
Sad ćemo ići u FET, odmah ovaj ciklus ako slučajno ovuliram (što mi se dogodi nakon stimulacija često, poslije se jajnici opet ulijene). Ja već planiram da oba FET-a neće biti uspješna, i kad ćemo u stimulaciju...najradije bih čim prije budemo trebali i mogli. Muž je ipak oprezniji, može čekati, i svejedno mu kad idemo. Pita me kud žurimo i uvjeren je da bude uspjelo jednom. Ja sam ona nestrpljiva i ne želim taj jednom čekati još godinama  :Sad: 

Uglavnom, malo sam zabrazdila, ali ispada da mi nekako ova borba za drugo pada teže nego za prvo dijete. Iako mi je sad nakon neuspjeha i općenito lakše jer imam malca, samo ga se sjetim, pogledam, igramo se, družimo, i sve je lakše. Dok ne krenem razmišljati da bih mu htjela podariti i brata il seku...

----------


## željkica

Vrci mi smo prvo iz treceg postupka a drugo nece pa nece vec smo 5 puta bili i uvijek su savrsene blastice i opet nista,znaci da nije garancija za uspjeh.Razmišljaš isto kao i ja mozda bih trebala odusta al nemogu zelja je prejaka i zelim jos bar jedno dijete i sve opet proci,kako sad stvari stoje u 4 mj idem u fet.Mozda bi ipak trebala poslušati muza i pauzirat koji mj da se malo odmoris i psihički i fizički jer nevalja ni forsirat nek se jajnici malo odmore.Tesko je jako al nadam se da se uskoro opet pratimo sa sretnim brigama!

----------


## Vrci

Nama bi sad bilo super probati u FET kad postoji šansa za ovulacijom. Jer onda je i tijelo prirodno spremnije za bebu jelte. Čak mi pada na pamet tad pokriti doma ovulaciju i onda odraditi FET  :Grin: 
Ako ne bude ovulacije, idemo idući ciklus s estrofemom i naštimavanjem. Užas je kad te tijelo ne sluša.

Ti si imala sad od 5 transfera biokemijsku i blighted...znači da se ipak pokušava primiti...samo da, pitanje je u čemu je problem.
Meni je isto u glavi, kako sam mogla imati biokemijsku od loših, a nulu od divne blastice.
Ali kao što znamo, tu 2 + 2 nikako nije četiri 

Koji je vaš daljnji plan?

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci nama je za prvo dijete trebalo 9 postupaka, sto prirodnih sto stimuliranih, imala sam od toga neke biokemijske i jedni vanmatericnu, bas smo se namučili. 
Iz zadnjeg postupka dobili smo curku i ostalo nam smrzlica za 2 FET-a. Već tada sam odlučila da ću iskoristiti te zamrznute i ako ne uspije neću vise ići u stimulirane. Prvi FET bio je biokemijska a drugi FET bingo, evo nas 24tt sa blizancima. 
Tako da je nama zapravo puno puno teza bila borba za prvu bebu, a za drugu, iako smo jako htjeli, 
sam razmišljala- ako bude super- a ako ne- imamo curku koja je zapravo čudo nakon toliko postupaka. 
Nemoj otpisati FET-ove, oni mogu itekako biti uspješni!

----------


## Vrci

Meni je nekako u glavi bilo da će drugo brže nego prvo. Jer eto, znamo što funkcionira, već sam bila trudna. Pa kako bi sad bio problem.
Još je u međuvremenu bila i prirodna trudnoća, znači kao, tijelo zna jel. A evo ipak ništa.
Iako mi je dr rekla da je borba za drugo dijete uglavnom teža nego za prvo  :Sad:

----------


## Gabi25

Ja nikada neću zaboraviti rijeci dr. Kune na prvim konzultacijama za mpo- kod vas će najteže biti doći do prve trudnoce. Kad to uspijemo- dalje ćemo lako. Nisam tada pitala sto je pod time mislio ali bio je skroz u pravu

----------


## sarasvati

Nisam u postupcima, ali kod mene je ogromna razlika u čekanju prve i druge bebe.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je dr otvoreno rekla kad smo došli na konzultacije za drugo - teže je doći do druge trudnoće, stariji ste i vi i muž, hormoni se promijenili... Iako je prošlo manje od 4 godine
I stvarno ispada tako. Stimulacija koja je tad bila super ovaj puta nije palila. Prvi puta su embriji bili loši. Sad su blastice bile super, ali očito ne i genetski, barem ova jedna

----------


## sarasvati

A ja puštam da se dogodi samo od sebe, ako ce se dogoditi. Jer se i prvo dogodilo (jako brzo) samo od sebe. A tko zna sto se sve promijenilo.

----------


## Gabi25

Da, istina, stariji smo, možda je naša sreća bila u tome sto smo imali smrzlice od tad. A meni očito FET odgovara jer naginjem hiperstimulaciji pa je tijelo uvijek bilo izmučeno. Ko zna.

----------


## Vrci

Da,mozda je meni sad neuspjelo iako hiper nije bio jak. Al postojao je,kakav god.

Ne znam kako bih svjesno isla u sve ovo za trece, nema sanse.

Sarasvati,mislim da je i tebi frustrirajuce, prvo odmah,a onda vise nece...

----------


## sarasvati

Ja si nekako mislim kako sam ja to olako shvatila...

Nemoj sad o trećem... nemoj tako daleko. 
Prirodnu trudnoću si imala bez ikakve stimulacije?

----------


## Vrci

Da,al i dr kaze da ne zna kako jer je spermiogram katastrofa.

Trece nema sanse,ni mm ne zeli trece.

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, grlim
kod nas je to islo dosta brzo, za svaku
prva cura je iz treceg pokusaja, ali drugog et-a
druga je iz prvog pokusaja, ali te prve dvije trudnoce s krvarenjem od pocetka, nimalo lake
treca cura je iz drugog pokusaja, ali prvog et-a
nismo radili duge pauze, jer nismo znali koliko ce nam trebati...

i kao sto je netko tu davno napisao - neostvareno majcinstvo se ne moze usporediti sa zeljom za jos jednim djetetom
i to je istina
ali zelja je zelja, ja sam trecu zeljela jednako kao i prve dvije i neuspjeh me poprilicno pogodio
naravno da je lakse kad vec imas dijete, ali nitko ne moze reci da ne boli

i Vrci, kad smo kod katastrofalnih spermiograma - gle nas! a evo me u 30.tt- u
kako, nije nam stvarno jasno!
dg je teska oat
a ja sam nedavno navrsila punih 38. i vec sam mislila da ulazim u menopauzu
uglavnom, nije da se tome treba nadati, al nikad se ne zna

zelim ti uspjesan fet!

----------


## Vrci

Ma ja kazem da sam svoje prirodno ispucala s tom trudnocom. Ne vjerujem da bi se tak zalomilo dva puta. Jos da da imam ovulacije,al kad i to cesto ne postoji, onda je veci problem.
Nit mi lh trakice nisu pouzdane,niti imam sluz, tak da ne mozemo ni ciljati

Ginger,meni je vas mpo put divan  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Vrci.* Sve je to lutrija. I spermiogram i JS. Kako naiđe, iz mjeseca u mjesec. I zato mi idu na živce "mudre" riječi pojedinih doktora. Kako je onaj neki ženi rekao "Gospođo, prije ću zatrudniti ja nego vi" pa je žena rodila blizance (ne sjećam se više nicka). 
Neopterećeno, polako, pa kako bude. Imaš jedno dijete doma. I to ti je podsjetnik da je sve moguće. Pa barem jednom. I to je bogme puno.  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Ne vjerujem što mi se desilo. Prvo nisam mogla vjerovati kakvu sreću sam imala da sam upala u zadnji postupak neposredno prije navršene 42 godine, da bi me danas na pregledu 8 dan ciklusa dočekao hladan tuš. Jajnici mi uopće ne reagiraju na terapiju. :Shock:  Doktorica je rekla ako se do ponedjeljka stanje ne popravi odustajemo od postupka. :No:  Ne kužim što se dešava, jer do sad sam uvijek ok reagirala na terapije, ali sam uvijek bila u kratkom protokolu. Sad je doktorica odlučila probati sa dugim protokolom (prvo Yasmin, pa Decapeptyl+Menopur), i ja sam očekivala da će reakcija biti bolja a ono ništa. Sve mi se čini da ćemo po drugu bebicu morati nastaviti privatno.

----------


## Anci272

Ako netko zna (da budem spremna za ponedjeljak ako doktorica kaže da odustajemo od postupka) kad prelaziš iz državne klinike u privatnu, jel se mogu uzeti nalazi, odosno osobni karton? Ja sam na VV trenutno. I koliko traje ta procedura? Moraš pisati neki zahtjev ili ti ga samo daju?

----------


## Inesz

Anci, imaš pravo na kopiju medicinske dokumentacije. Pripremi do ponedjeljka (za svaki slučaj  :Smile:  ) pismeni zahtjev i traži da ti se sukladno Zakonu o zaštiti prava pacijenata, na tvoj trošak, prirpemi kopija svih nalaza i liječničkih bilješki-npr. bilješke koje liječnik vodi prilikom folikulometrije... 

https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost/

„Tijekom liječenja učinjene su mi hormonske pretrage, na moj upit o vrijednostima učinjenih pretraga od liječnika sam dobila vrlo općenit i neprecizan odgovor. Nisam mogla dobiti na uvid rezultate tih pretraga, niti sam mogla dobiti ispis rezultata.“
„Kad samo odlučili liječenje nastaviti u drugoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi, nismo mogli dobiti kopije naših nalaza i ostale dokumente o tijeku naših MPO postupaka. Radi toga smo određene pretrage morali ponovo učiniti.“
„Pismeno sam zatražila od bolnice da mi izdaju kopiju moje medicinske dokumentacije, ali ni nakon tri tjedna nisam dobila nikakav odgovor.“
„Kad sam od bolnice zatražila svoju medicinsku dokumentaciju, dobila sam samo kopije hormonskih nalaza. Nisam dobila kopije liječničkih bilješki o protokolu hormonske stimulacije i rastu folikula uz obrazloženje da mi to nisu dužni dati.“
Kako postupati kad se kao pacijenti nađemo u ovakvim ili sličnim situacijama? Prenosimo tekst Pravne klinike o pravu na pristup medicinskoj dokumentaciji:

http://klinika.pravo.unizg.hr/conten...-dokumentaciji

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da sam baš za VV čula da daju kopije nalaza, da nije bilo problema. Nadam se da bude tako i dalje.

Žao mi za probleme, nek se do ponedjeljka popravi...

----------


## Anci272

Cure, hvala na informacijama!

Vrci, hvala na dobrim željama... i ja se još nadam čudu, ali ću se za svaki slučaj pripremiti na najgori ishod. Bit će mi lakše ako doktorica prekine postupak. Ti si u Betaplusu ako se dobro sjećam što sam pročitala? Jel znaš koliko vrijede nalazi od markera tamo? Na VV-u vrijede 2 godine. I pretpostavljam budući ću primiti cijelu terapiju sada bez obzira ako se odustane od postupka da me tamo neće primiti u postupak prije isteka 4 mjeseca?

----------


## Vrci

Zasto te ne bi primili? Ovisi o lijekovima i svemu, to moras pitati.
Da,ja sam tamo. Markeri mislim isto vrijede 2 god,ako se ne varam

----------


## Anci272

Pa obično doktori govore da se između stimuliranih postupaka mora napraviti pauza od najmanje 4 mjeseca. Zato sam mislila, ali dobro u svakom slućaju ću ići ranije na razgovor pa vidjeti što tamo kažu. 
Hvala ti na informaciji. Super ako markeri vrijede 2 godine jer mi se cini da su moji stari godinu dana, pa da ne moram trčati po nove.

Evo meni 10dc i 8 dan kako se pikam i još uvijek imam laganu mjesečnicu. Ništa jako, ali svaki put kad se na wc-u obrišem papirom vidi se trag svježe krvi. Tako da mislim da se mogu oprostiti s ovim postupkom. Očito stimulacija ni dalje ne djeluje.  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam kod L-a imala pauzu jedan il 2 ciklusa izmedu stimulacije i polustimulacije. Vecinom doktori po bolnicama daju pauze zbog lista cekanja i lijekova

Ajoj,bas mi zao sto ti sad ne ide po planu  :Sad:

----------


## Anci272

Evo da se pohvalim da ipak idemo dalje s postupkom.  :Very Happy:  Krvarenje je skroz prestalo u nedjelju i tada sam počela osjećati i probadanja u jajnicima, pogotovo desnom, pa sam znala da se nešto ipak događa. Jutros je doktorica rekla da na desnom ima vodeći folikul od 12mm, a na lijevom ima dosta malih, ali rastu.  :Smile:  
Ufff, ovo mi je bio jedan od težih vikenda.

Vrci, možda si imala tako malu pauzu zato što je drugi postupak bila polustimulacija. Ali kod pune stimulacije koliko znam svuda preporučuju razmake od 4-6 mjeseci da se organizam žene očisti od tolikih hormona. Moja doktorica je uvijek između ubacivala prirodne s klomifenima. Na VV-u nema liste čekanja za lijekove, bar ja nikada nisam čula da je netko spominje.

----------


## Vrci

Joj baš mi je drago  :Smile:  Koji ti je dc danas?

I mi pratimo moj folikul lh trakicama, pa se nadamo ful prirodnom FET-u

----------


## Vaki

Ipak nista od FETA dok malecki ne prestane s dojenjem. Nisu mi mjerili prolaktin jer kažu da je 5 podoja dnevno previše za FET. Naravno, nemaju ništa protiv dojenja, ali to jednostavno smanjuje šanse... Eto, lagano se bacamo na odvikavanje pa se za nekoliko mjeseci vraćam u nove borbe. Djevojke, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

> Joj baš mi je drago  Koji ti je dc danas?
> 
> I mi pratimo moj folikul lh trakicama, pa se nadamo ful prirodnom FET-u


Danas mi je 13dc, u stvari budući je prošla ponoć već je 14dc.  :Smile: 

Super da si u prirodnom i držim fige da sve super prođe. Mene je ubila terapija kad sam bila u FET-u. Više se ne sjećam što sam sve koristila, ali bila sam napaljena 24h na dan, svaki dan. Strasnoooo... zamisli kad se na poslu ne možeš skoncentrirati na ništa jer samo mislis na sex.  :Grin:  Sjećam se da sam proučavala upute o lijekovima koje sam koristila i nigdje nisu bile zabilježene takve nuspojave.

----------


## Anci272

Vaki, jesi već dobila menstruaciju? I ja sam isto morala prekinuti s dojenjem i čekati da dobijem i da mi se sredi ciklus da bih mogla u FET. I morala sam vaditi prolaktin.

----------


## Vrci

Anci, mi se onda pratimo, ja sam 13dc danas. Od danas radim lh trakice, pa što bude...
Mene malo frka ovog skroz bez lijekova, al ako dr kaže da je to dobro, valjda i je. Samo nek bude ovulacije

----------


## Anci272

Vrci, ne brini se, bit će sve ok, drzim fige za to. Bolje ti je prirodno, zasto da se kljukas ljekovima ako nema potrebe.

----------


## milasova8

Prije svega pozdravljam sve trudilice,neke dobro znane od prije neke malo manje

I mi se spremamo aktivno na borbu za drugu bebu..
Od 2012.-e kada nam je bio prvi ICSI i to dobitan nismo isli u postupke niti smo aktivno "radili" na bebi..
Kod mene sve ok..imam ovulacije,redovan ciklus..sve 5.
Kod dragog se drasticno popravio spermiogram i bas smo sretni zbog toga.
Bas smo jucer dobili nalaz i gotovo smo normo..
Imamo 14 mil.na 1 ml tako da je dijagnoza oligo.
Ostali parametri su skroz dobri..
Sukladno razgovoru sa dr. krecemo prvo sa ciljanim odnosima dva tri mjeseca ako nista onda cemo na MPO.
Ne nadam se previse,dapace,smatram da ce ova borba puno duze trajati nego ona za prvu bebu..

Drzim svima palceve da nam uskoro stigne nova srecica

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* lijepo te vidjeti ovdje! sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Bubek,hvalaaaa!!!
Znam sta se dogada ovdje,citam stalno ali su nam na poslu blokali forume pa ne mogu nis postati..

Doma nit imam komp nit internet

----------


## Vaki

Anci, taman mi je došla prva menstruacija (na drugi rođendan maminog mišića) pa sam zato mislila odmah na FET. Nisam znala da je to tako strogo s dojenjem, pošto mi je došla menga kad smo smanjili dojenje na 5 puta dnevno. Nadala sam se da se i prolaktin dovoljno smanjio. Nema veze, budemo mi to polako još smanjili...

----------


## ivana999

Ispricat cu vam svoju pricu..
Radili na bebi malo manje od dvije godine.bez rezultata.ja obavila klasicne preglede kod ginekologa,muz obavio svoje.kod njega dijagnoza slaba pokretljivost spermija.
Narucili se ko dr.Streleca u Petrovu.ali kad smo docekali datum oni su taman strajkali tad.to je bilo 2013.g.dobivamo novi termin u 12.mjesecu 2013.Dr.pogleda nalaze i kaze prirodna trudnoca po ovom nalazu od muza bi bila ravna cudu.rekao je da idemo na ivf.odem do sestre da nam da termin.zapisuje nas za 4.mj 2014.
Osjecam neki mir,imamo datum.lagano vrijeme prolazi,i tako dodje 3.mjesec.meni kasni menga.vec pomalo luda zasto bas sad kasni kad mi uvijek dolazi oko prvog u mjesecu.a vec sam nekako izracunala kad cu onda krenuti s ljekovima i kad bi mogao biti postupak.
I tako prolaze dani,09.03.se nadjem s jednom dragom curom koju sam upoznala na forumu.koja se također bori kao ja.kaze ona meni pa daj napravi test.ja kazem ma necu,samo cu se razocarati.ali ipak se odlucim da sutradan napravim test.imala sam doma neke kineske.popiskim se ja kad ono dvije crtice.sok i nevjerica.muz na poslu.pogledam rok na testu kao ono prosao.neda meni vrag mira.odem ja kupiti novi test.dolazim doma,ne mogu piskiti.pijem vodu i cekam.ponovim opet kad ono PLUS!!!nisam znala di sam ni tko sam!znaci pred sam postupak ostala sam trudna.Patricia je rođena 02.11.2014.na drugom djetetu radimo vec vise od dvije godine.ne ide.mozda bi opet morala dogovoriti ivf pa da ostanem trudna.
Uvijek sam prizeljkivala malu razliku među djecom.manju od dvije godine.ali mi borci najbolje znamo da stvari nisu onakve kako ih prizeljkujemo.

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav poznatima (bubekica i milasova) i nepoznatima!  Evo i mi smonakon 4 god opet u postupcima. Trenutno u prvom prirodnom nakon stimuliranog u 11.mj u kojem sam lose reagirala i jedva dobili jednu stanicu koja se nije oplodila. Prije 4.god nam je prirodni bio dobitni. Ovaj put idemo manje optereceni,ali svejedno su ova dva tjedna do bete beskonacno duga. Jos 5 dana,uff! Naravno, simptomi 0. Sretno svima!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam hvatala ovulaciju lh trakicama za fet u prirodnom ciklusu... I jucer tik do pozitivne,danas slabija.
Umorna sam vise,nikad bez problema  :Sad:  sad cekam sutra da vidim sto ce mi dr reci.
Jesam za prvo dijete imala 4 postupka i 1 prekinut,al mi nikako nije bilo tesko kao sad. Pa nikako na zelenu granu, uvijek neki ludi problemi

----------


## bubekica

MalaMa sretno!!!
Vrci, a koji ti je dc? Kad obicno ovuliras?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam pcos i uopce ne znam kako stojim s ovulacijama. Ono sto sam hvatala je bilo 17-21dc.
Danas sam 17dc, a na 11 dc je bio folikul od 10mm.
Rado bih da me pozovu na uzv, al vidjet cu sutra ujutro

----------


## bubekica

Meni je ovaj ciklus na 17dc bio folikul 12mm, a ovulacija prema trakici tek na 26dc. Moguce da ce ovulacija tek kroz par dana.
Drzim fige!

----------


## Vrci

Bila ovulacija,al nekvalitetna. Ne bi moglo zuto tijelo hraniti bebu.
Cekam mengu,onda idemo s estrofemom

----------


## bubekica

> Bila ovulacija,al nekvalitetna. Ne bi moglo zuto tijelo hraniti bebu.
> Cekam mengu,onda idemo s estrofemom


sretno iduci ciklus! mozes malo detaljnije pojasniti to nekvalitetna ovulacija?

----------


## Vrci

Endometrij mi nije tako krasan kao što je bio. A folikul je očito puknuo prerano, jer je žuto tijelo maleno i svo neko kržljavo, ne znam kako je to točno dr vidjela.

A pcos, tko zna koliko mi je ovulacija uopće valjalo. Nadam se da bude barem menga sad normalno došla. Po dnevnoj temp iznad 37 znam da sam u drugoj fazi ciklusa, pa valjda bude

----------


## Anci272

Vrci, baš mi je žao što propuštaš ovaj ciklus. Držim fige da sljedeći bude sve ok.

Meni je u subotu bila punkcija. Dobili smo 4 jajne stanice. Danas nam je biologica rekla da dodjemo u četvrtak na transfer. Nadam se da će biti bar dvije lijepe blastice,. :fige:  :Cekam:

----------


## Vrci

Super ti je rezultat nakon svega  :Smile:  Javi koliko je embrijića  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Ni ja ne vjerujem da je tako dobro prošlo nakon što smo umalo morali odustali od postupka.  :Smile:  
Od 4 jajne stanice, jedna je bila nezrela, a 3 su se razvile do blastociste. S tim da je jedna potpuno razvijena, a dvije su u ranijoj fazi blastociste. 
Dvije su mi danas vratili, a jednu u ranijoj fazi blastociste zamrznuli.

----------


## Vrci

Wow svaka čast, koji dobar rezultat. Ti od 4js imaš 3 blastice, a ja od 9 embrija imala isto tako :D

Držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

Hvala, Vrci!  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Drage zene,majke,kraljice ovaj postupak nam je bio neuspjesan. Beta 0. Idemo u pripreme za travanj! Sretno svima!

----------


## Vrci

Zao mi je  :Sad:  
Nadam se da ce se uskoro pokrenuti plusici...
Ja cekam mengu, u iducih tjedan dana bi trebala. Pa FET uz estrofem

----------


## Anci272

MalaMa, baš mi je žao.  :Sad:

----------


## Anci272

Evo samo da i ovdje prijavim plusić na testu jutros. :Very Happy:  Sve ne vjerujem. Tko će sad dočekati betu u srijedu.

----------


## Vrci

Ma fuckas betu, ako je pravi plus, to je to  :Smile: 
Cestitam i zapisujem se za malo prasine

----------


## Anci272

Hvala, Vrci! Nadam se da si u pravu.  :Smile: 
Saljem ti puno prasine i da i tebe dočeka plusić u skorašnjem Fet-u. :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala... samo trebam dočekat FET. Sad kad ju želim, menge nema, a ciklus divan uredan. Što inače nije takav
I ne, nisam prirodno zatrudnila jer nisam imala od čega (svekići bili tu malcu za rođendan, ja mrtva bolesna bila 3 tj, tako da...)

----------


## MalaMa

Anci divne vijesti! Vibre za veliku betu!

----------


## željkica

Anci i ja navijam za veliku betu!!!
Mislim da s iducom mengom idem u fet!

----------


## Vrci

Woho super  :Smile:  A kad ti treba doći menga?

----------


## željkica

Pa evo sad je imam znaci tamo negdi oko 5,6.4,ma jos vazem zbog posla al mislim da idem nemogu vise cekat a i vrijeme leti godine idu.Sad ce mi radit biopsiju endometrija.

----------


## Anci272

Cure, hvala!  :Smile: 
Evo da javim i ovdje, beta mi je na 13dnt dvije 5-todnevne blastociste -727. :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

Anci cestitam! Divna beta!

----------


## Vrci

Ja ću propiiiii.... od kad hoćemo bebu 2 sve neke prepreke  :Sad: 

Nakon one kilave ovulacije ništa se ne događa. Danas 19 dpo, od sinoć pijem duphiće da dođe menga. Znala sam da sam trebala poslušati intuiciju i početi s njima odmah nakon tog uzv-a i ovulacije.
I onda moram još na uzv početkom cikusa da vidimo da nema neka cista. E ako bude, vrištat ću  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ako sve bude po planu, oko uskrsa čekam betu. Ako se odulji, možda za uskrs imam transfer  :Laughing:  A ako bude cista, onda...onda...  :Grin:

----------


## Sybila

Hjoooj Vrci - menga uvijek tu kad ju ne trebas i nikad je nema kad je trebas! Ko da je musko  :Grin: 
Vele stari - ko ceka, doceka! Nadam se da ce se sad napokon pokrenuti!

----------


## Vrci

Ma znam... al taman si posložim plan za to kako bi trebalo biti, i onda se sve odjednom raspadne i pomakne

----------


## sarasvati

Eeee, kad bi se samo nas pitalo kako bi trebalo biti :D 
Vrci, viči, šizi i onda nastavi/pleši kako menga svira. Grlim. 
Moja je pak zadnjih par mjeseci u dan točna.

----------


## milasova8

Vrci, jel stigla M?

Mi cemo ovaj ciklus probat sa ciljanim odnosima uz klomifene..
Ne ocekujem previse,dapace..
Ukoliko ne dode do trudnoce idemo na konzultacije za MPO..
Najrade bi preskocila ove ciljane i odmah isla na IVF ali doktori smatraju da s ovim nalazom imamo sanse sa ciljanima..
Vidjet cemo..
Sretno svima

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije još, danas i sutra ujutro pijem duphiće.
Curke moje, ovo je 41dc. Mjesec i pol traje ova agonija čekanja FET-a. Srećom pa me posao zaokupio zadnjih tjedan-dva, pa mi nije tako teško

----------


## Jolica30

Ajoj Vrci pa sto ti se toliko oduzilo? Nadam se da ce ubrzo doci M i da ides na FET

----------


## Vrci

Osim ako sam ovulirala još nešto prije ovih 7 dana duphića (da bi se mogao još produljiti ciklus jel), nadam se da za vikend dođe.
Inače, idemo ovaj vikend kod svekića, uvijek imam mengu tamo  :Laughing:

----------


## Jolica30

Ahahaha Vrci, onda sto prije k njima  :Smile: . Drzim fige da idete sto prije po svoju mrvu.

----------


## bubekica

Jeste li se suzdrzavale nosenja svojih toddlera za vrijeme cekanja bete?

----------


## željkica

Ja jesam,prva 2 dana je bilo tesko al smo se brzo navikli, kad vadis betu?sretno!

----------


## Gabi25

Ja je nisam nosila sam prva 2-3 dana nakon transfera blastice, nakon toga jesam povremeno, nisam imala izbora u nekim situacijama. I primile se obje  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Mozda sam krivo napisala ,nisam ga nosila .

----------


## Vrci

Ja ga ne nosim ni inače baš nešto, ali često me traži da ga podignem u as.

47dc, zadnji duphić u četvrtak, i dalje ništa. Luda sam već, luda  :Sad:  Ovakav ciklus već dugo nisam imala. Naravno da je sad tako kad čekam FET

----------


## bubekica

Transfer je sutra. Ja sam pokusala 2 dana bez nosenja i nije bilo dobro, fali joj jako. Ona je navikla na takvo mazenje i nozes ga "frigat"....

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, vibram da konacno krene

bubek, kad smo isli po drugu, nisam nosala
kad smo isli po trecu, druga se vise nije htjela nosati (prva jest, ta bi se i danas nosala)
kad sam cetvrti put ostala trudna, nisam znala i tad sam vjezbala s utezima i girjom, trcala, skakala, nosila najmladju do nedavno i tak...
nije da ti preporucam, drugacije je to stanje uma...nakon transfera ne bih sve to radila
nosanja se probaj suzdrzati prvih nekoliko dana, a onda svedi na minimum
bar bih ja probala tako
ne mislim da ce to imati presudan znacaj za ishod postupka, al ono, biti u postupku je samo po sebi stresno
probaj joj reci da te bole ledja pa da ju ne mozes dizati, tako sam ja sad svojoj trecoj (vise stvarno nisam mogla)
i, sretno draga!

----------


## bubekica

Ma ja njoj sve lijepo objasnim, ali onda dodje s tom ogromnim smedjim ocima, sklopi rukice i kaze "mama pliiiiz, samo malo" i kak?! Kak da joj covjek odoli?  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> Ma ja njoj sve lijepo objasnim, ali onda dodje s tom ogromnim smedjim ocima, sklopi rukice i kaze "mama pliiiiz, samo malo" i kak?! Kak da joj covjek odoli?


Aaaa slatkica..tesko..
Svu srecu ti zelim u ovom postupku!

----------


## Ginger

bubek, kak je proslo?

milasova, pa zeno, di si ti?  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Vrci, tebi saljem vibre da M dode konacno-ako vec nije..

Ja jucer bila na UZV 10 dc..
Imam 3 folikula 15 mm, endometrij 5 mm-dobila i estrofem..
U pon.opet UZV.
Smatra da nece prsnuti prije ponedjeljka.

E sad moja gin.kaze da imamo odnose svaki dan od subote..
Sto vi mislite jel to nije malo previse obzirom na oligospermiju?

----------


## milasova8

Ginger, evo me u potrazi za drugom srecom
Trenutno ciljani odnosi sa klomifenima jer je spermio gotovo normo..

Citam stalno i sve vas pratim ali slabo pisem..
Ginger jos malo i cetvrta srecica-preprepredivno!!

Jos sto me muci-moram li prestati s vjezbanjem?

----------


## Ginger

milasova sretno!!
sto se vjezbanja tice, ja sam ostala trudna kad sam bila u najboljoj formu, jos i trcati pocela  :Smile: 
ipak, ti si puno vise "hard core" vjezbacica od mene pa bih na tvom mjestu ipak malo usporila
vjezbala sam i vise od pola trudnoce, dok nisu pocele jake kontrakcije, ali bas trudnicke vjezbe
e sad, to je bila spontana trudnoca
da je bio ivf, sigurno bih puno ranije usporila i nikako ne bih radila s velikim tezinama 
mislim, nisam ni sad, al od transfera bih sigurno jace pazila

je, za koji tjedan cetvrta  :Smile: 
jedva cekam (ne i porod, lol)

----------


## milasova8

Mislim da cu se suzdrzati od napornog vjezbanja..

Ovaj ciklus su ciljani odnosi, nije IVF..
Ali bez obzira usporit cu tempo..

----------


## Vrci

Nije došla menga, jučer sam plakala od muke  :Sad: 

milasova - meni je isto čudno svaki dan odnosi ako je oligo...

----------


## bubekica

Vracena jucer jedna prelijepa 10stan mrva  :Smile: 
Sad cekanje...

----------


## Vrci

Ajmo mrva  :Smile: 

Ja sutra idem na uzv, i dr se iznenadil ovim ciklusom  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

Vidim skuplja se polako stara ekipa  :Smile:  sretno cure <3

----------


## željkica

Bubekice sretno ,navijam za veliku betu!

----------


## Ginger

sretno cure!

Bluebella  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Bubekica i mrva, drz' te se!! <3

----------


## Vrci

Kod mene bila jos jedna o, na drugom jajniku. Cekam da procurim, valjda bude uskoro. 50dc,uf

----------


## bubekica

> Kod mene bila jos jedna o, na drugom jajniku. Cekam da procurim, valjda bude uskoro. 50dc,uf


A mozda bude iznenadjenje  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Ne bude. Nije bilo nikakve akcije. Don't ask  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica, sretno!

Vrci, na jos jednu ovulaciju si sumnjala jel tako?
Sada samo nek dode M sto prije da se ne stresiras jos vise..

----------


## Vrci

Pa ili to il ovulacija. Al dr kaze da je ovo jako rijetko, ono, da se pogodi imas blizance 2tj razlike u razvoju....

----------


## Vrci

Isprike,il cista je trebalo pisati

----------


## milasova8

A ja moram smisliti strategiju za odnose..
Nisam pametna svaki dan ili svaki drugi?

----------


## Vrci

Ja bih radije svaki drugi. Svaki dan kazu da ide kod normalnih spermiograma

----------


## milasova8

Upravo uhvatila LH pik..
Sta sad?
Sinoc smo imali odnos, dali da imamo i veceras ili sutra?

Nisam pametna

----------


## Ginger

ja bih i danas i sutra

----------


## Vrci

Ja bih ipak samo sutra... I to ujutro recimo. 
Da je normo, onda bih svaki dan

----------


## milasova8

Buduci da smo sinoc, budemo sutra ujutro..
Malecki spava kod bake tak da cemo moci ujutro bez prepreka..
U pon.UZV pa cemo vidjeti stanje..

----------


## Ginger

aaaa, ujutro mi nije palo na pamet  :Grin: 
onda bolje sutra ujutro, al do navecer ne bih ja cekala

----------


## milasova8

Jucer bila na UZV, ovulacija bila u nedjelju-sva tri folikula pukla..
Endometrij 11 mm..
Kaze sve savrseno..

Imali smo odnos u nedjelju i ujutro i navecer..pokrili smo skroz..

Sad cekanje do Uskrsa..

----------


## Vrci

Držim fige  :Smile: 

Evo i ja napokon krenula, 2dc, Estrofem i čekam idući srijedu za uzv i dogovor kada bude FET

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

Pozdrav! Mi smo u stimuliranom. Danas 6dc i 5 folikula podjednake velicine. Nikad nisam imala neko mnostvo folikula pa se nadam samo da budu zrele stanice i da ce se dobro oploditi.
Sretno svima!

----------


## bubekica

Evo da se i ja javim. Testovi pozitivni jos od cetvrtka, danas 12dpt trodnevnog embrija beta 378   :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Cestitam  :Smile: 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## željkica

Čestitam od srca!Sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Cestitammmmmmm!!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Iz sve snage drzim fige da se nastavi niz..

----------


## milasova8

Bubek, si imala kakvih simptoma?

----------


## bubekica

> Bubek, si imala kakvih simptoma?


Jesam, sve napisem kad se saberem.

----------


## Vaki

Ne vjerujem... Nakon svega što si prošla, eto ostala si trudna kao od šale. Trebala ti je mala princezica da te malo opusti i eto...  :Naklon: Bubekice, sretno! Čestitam!!!

----------


## Ginger

bubeeeeeeeeek  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
cestitam jos jednom! jako sam sretna zbog tebe  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Mene si uspjela rascmoljiti, a ja sam ti tako teška sa suzama  :Smile: 
I neka si! Imaš exkluzivno pravo na moje suze sretnice. Grlim te! Sretno do kraja!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## s_iva

Bubek, draga dugogodišnja suborko i ovdje čestitam!!!!!!!
Jeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## MalaMa

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Cestitam bubekica!!!!!!

----------


## martincius

❤❤❤

Sent from my HTC Desire 825 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebella

Čestitam Bubekica  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Hvala cure!
Ja sam jos u soku i ne vjerujem da se TO dogadja  :Smile: 
A sad simptomi... nikad nisam vjerovala u rane simptome, mislila sam da su to gluposti i izmisljotine i eto mi sad  :Smile:  Ovo nam je bio 7i transfer i od samog pocetka sam bila jako pozitivna, tj od trenutka kad smo dobili embrij za transfer, dotad je bilo drz nedaj (10 dana klomifena, bemfola, punkcija na 19dc, od 4 folikula samo 2 jajne stanice). Ali embrij savrsen.
Cice su jako boljele od punkcije kad mi je uveden utrogestan i proluton i negdje 8/9 dan su se polako pocele smirivati i ja sve otpisala. 9/10 dan nakon punkcije su krenuli jaki pms grcevi koji bi me cak ujutro budili. Ali 11 dpo (cetvrtak€ sam se probudila sa stravicnom krizoboljom. Nekako sam odvela R u vrtic, prekopala pol kuce u potrazi za testom i nasla 2 komada. Prvi - pozitivan. Drugi za 2 sata - pozitivan. Prijateljica donosi jos 2 - taj dan jedan pozitivan, iduce jutro opet pozitivan. 
U petak kupujem muller testove i piskim svako jutro, lijepo su tamnili  :Smile:  U medjuvremenu je ostala blaga krizobolja, lagani grcici, velike cice i osjetljive bradavice. A i mucnine lagano krecu jer nisam u stanju pojesti vise od par zalogaja odjednom.
Eto, malo se raspisah  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Nije me bilo tri godine, ali vas redovno citam, sigurno me se nitko nit ne sjeca, ali morala sam se javiti da cestitam Bubekici, draga jako sam sritna zbog tebe.

----------


## Argente

He he, ja isto ovako ko tonkica, navratila u čestitare  :mama: 
bubekice, sretno do finala!  :pivo:

----------


## eryngium

> Hvala cure!
> Ja sam jos u soku i ne vjerujem da se TO dogadja 
> A sad simptomi... nikad nisam vjerovala u rane simptome, mislila sam da su to gluposti i izmisljotine i eto mi sad  Ovo nam je bio 7i transfer i od samog pocetka sam bila jako pozitivna, tj od trenutka kad smo dobili embrij za transfer, dotad je bilo drz nedaj (10 dana klomifena, bemfola, punkcija na 19dc, od 4 folikula samo 2 jajne stanice). Ali embrij savrsen.
> Cice su jako boljele od punkcije kad mi je uveden utrogestan i proluton i negdje 8/9 dan su se polako pocele smirivati i ja sve otpisala. 9/10 dan nakon punkcije su krenuli jaki pms grcevi koji bi me cak ujutro budili. Ali 11 dpo (cetvrtak€ sam se probudila sa stravicnom krizoboljom. Nekako sam odvela R u vrtic, prekopala pol kuce u potrazi za testom i nasla 2 komada. Prvi - pozitivan. Drugi za 2 sata - pozitivan. Prijateljica donosi jos 2 - taj dan jedan pozitivan, iduce jutro opet pozitivan. 
> U petak kupujem muller testove i piskim svako jutro, lijepo su tamnili  U medjuvremenu je ostala blaga krizobolja, lagani grcici, velike cice i osjetljive bradavice. A i mucnine lagano krecu jer nisam u stanju pojesti vise od par zalogaja odjednom.
> Eto, malo se raspisah


Ma neka! 
Kakve divne vijesti!! Čestitam!!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## sarasvati

Bubekica, veselim se s tobom!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Ups kriva tema.  Al da napisem, utorak fet, vise me strah sto idem dalje u postupke

----------


## milasova8

Vrci,sretno!
Vjerujem ti, mene je sada vise strah i panika me bas hvata u borbi za drugo nego sta me je za prvo..

Btw, ja dobila M i to 24dc..grozno..
Sada pripreme za IVF..i bas me frka,kao da nisam sve to vec prosla..

----------


## Vrci

E to, strah koma. Danas kad sam se spremala na uzv sva sam se ukocila... A vec sam za drugo prosla 2 postupka.

Jos mi i dr rekla da su joj ove god svi fetovi uspjesni bili, a meni u glavi da ce sad niz morati stati i da bude to na meni.

Jest lakse sto je vec jedno dijete tu,al ovakvom strahu se nisam nadala

----------


## MalaMa

Danas je nas veliki dan. U busici su se smjestile dvije divne 8st mrvice.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

bubekice baš me razveselila tvoja vijest :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

A kako lijepo, opet stara ekipa na okupu! Bubek još jednom čestitam od srca!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## Anci272

Bubekica, baš si me obradovala. :Very Happy:  Čestitam i želim ti školsku trudnoću!

Vrci, držim fige da fet bude uspješan. :Smile:  I samo opušteno.

----------


## Vaki

Vrci, jesi li i ti dobila pikice za 7 dana? Pripremam se za FET i dobila sam dvoje tablete + injekcije. Nešto mi se to puno vidi... One zaustavljaju rad jajnika, jedne tablete su za podebljavanje endometrija, a druge pomažu kako bi tijelo zadržalo bebu. Jesi li i ti dobila to sve?

----------


## Vrci

Ne. Ja sam samo dobila estrofem 3x2mg i sad sam na utrićima od dana "ovulacije".
Decapeptly injekcije sam uz estrofem dobila kad sam bila u FET kod dr. L-a, a ovdje to ne daju. Ne znam koja je rezlika. I na estrofemu samom su mi jajnici čisti.

----------


## Ribica 1

Bubekice cestitam!!!

----------


## željkica

Da se i ja javim,transfer četvrtak ili petak,večeras moram napravit lh test i ako je pozitivan dajem sebi štopericu, ovisno o tome krecem s fragminom i utrogestanima.
Uf koji strah me prevlada.

----------


## Vrci

željkice, držim fige da se skupa pratimo. Znam taj strah, mene sad malo prošao, ali jedva čekam utorak.
A opet me taako strah onog razdoblja od transfera do bete jer imam osjećaj da se nikad više neće primiti  :Sad:  koma...

----------


## 1977

ulazim u borbu za drugo, bila na punkciji prije dva tjedna, 18 oocita no odgođen transfer za ovaj ciklus za svaki slučaj, 
8 blastica zaleđeno.
 bubekice čestitam od srca!!!
Vrci, i mene je frka gore nego prije  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Krivo napisala ako je negativan dajem štopericu, vjerovali ili ne nisam nikad radila ovaj test sama al cini mi se jednostavno.
Vrci drzim nam fige najjace!vjerujem da se skupa veselimo!

----------


## željkica

Evo u petak transfer!

----------


## Vaki

Sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

Željkice i Vrci, držim fige!!!

----------


## tonkica

Cure sretno,
I ja sam u fazi pripremljanja za drugo, skupila nalaze, konzultacije narucene za 15.05., I skroz vas razumim imam osjecaj da mi je sad gore, I taj osjecaj sta kaze Vrci da se nece primiti brzo ka prvi put.

----------


## Vaki

Imam pitanje... Od koliko mg (1 ili 2) ste pile Estrofem za FET? Ginekolog mi nije htio dati recept za ovaj od 2 mg, kao što je napisala doktorica, uz objašnjenje da je to sigurno zabuna. Zvala sam danas doktoricu, ali je nisam mogla dobiti... sestre kažu da sigurno nije zabuna.

----------


## Vaki

Vrci, ti pijes 3x1 od 2 mg ako sam dobro zapamtila?!

----------


## Vrci

Da, dr mi napisala 3x2mg. A moja sestra kod soc gin krivo napisala pa mi ljekarnica rekla da moram piti 3x2 od 2mg. Dobro da sam upucena u sve, da me ne predoziraju

Uvijek sam pila od 2mg, i prije par godina isto

----------


## MalaMa

Vaki ja svaki put dobijem 2×1 od 2mg, svakih 12 sati.

----------


## Vrci

željkice, jel bio transfer?  :Smile: 

Meni 3dnt, ništa se ne događa, ništa ne osjetim. Jučer navečer malo boljele grudi i neki grčevi, ali danas ništa. Nekako ne vjerujem u uspjeh, ne znam. Valjda se branim time od toga da budem jako povrijeđena minusom...

----------


## Vaki

Hvala, curke... i mislila sam da je tako.

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci suosjecam...
Sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

Beta 7 dnt 1.4.  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Je vracene dvije mrvice,sad slijedi duuuugih 14 dana do bete.

----------


## Vrci

Opa,dvije  :Smile: 
Bas ti dugo cekanje. Meni je 9dana od transfera beta, kao 14dpo


Mala  :Sad:  zao mi jako.. uf

----------


## nina977

MalaMa,mislim da si prerano radila betu,7dnt trodnevnih ,ponovi u ponedjeljak svakako

----------


## MalaMa

Krivo sam napisala 8dnt trodnevnog. Zar ima smisla ponavljati?

----------


## antony34

MalaMa ipak je to malo prerano za vadit betu. Ponovi u ponedjeljak.

----------


## MalaMa

Hvala na savjetu. Mislila sam ponovit radi dr.da me ne spota. A vadila sam ju zbog povratka na posao.

----------


## MalaMa

Jutro. Vrci hoces radit kakav testic?

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam, previse me strah, od svih testova koji su u zadnjih par mj bili negativni...

----------


## MalaMa

Beta danas 12dnt 0,8. Opet nista  :Sad: . Pocela sam razmisljat o glupostima kak mi mozda zbog godina stanice vise nisu kvalitetne i kako se zbog toga ne prima. Ako se stanice savrseno dijele i lijepo izgledaju,po biologu, jel to kakva garancija da su i genetski ok ili ipak taj rani izgled moze varati?

----------


## Vaki

MalaMa - baš mi je žao! Nemoj odmah biti pesimistična...

----------


## MalaMa

A znam,hrvam se protiv toga. Moram se samo malo sabrat.

----------


## Vaki

Imam pitanje... Zub mi se upalio i sad pijem antibiotik. Stomatolog me narucio 12.5. kad upala prođe, a za 2 dana trebam početi s tabletama za FET. Ne mogu dobiti doktoricu na tel., a nisam baš sigurna da smijem u postupak ako pijem antibiotik. Znate li vi šta o tome?

----------


## Sadie

> Beta danas 12dnt 0,8. Opet nista . Pocela sam razmisljat o glupostima kak mi mozda zbog godina stanice vise nisu kvalitetne i kako se zbog toga ne prima. Ako se stanice savrseno dijele i lijepo izgledaju,po biologu, jel to kakva garancija da su i genetski ok ili ipak taj rani izgled moze varati?


Moje js nisu bile kvalitetne zbog godina, iako su nalazi divni, a js imam ko nesilica. Zameci su bili školski dobri 3. dan (dr. i embriologica oduševljeni), al kad ih je bilo više i pustili ih do 5. dana, samo su poodustajali. Al svejedno imam lijepi potpis. I 2 curkice u manje od 2 godine.  
Nema ti tu matematike niti jamstva.

----------


## MalaMa

Sadie hvala na ohrabrenju. Znam da u mpo vodama nije sve 2+2 ali eto najgrozniji je taj psihicki pritisak pa pocnes razmisljati o glupostima.
Potpis ti je prekrasan!
Vaki,ja ti ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje. Najbolje da probas dobiti dr. da ti ona iz prve ruke kaze.

----------


## Sadie

Pricaj mi. Ja sam nakon drugog minusa plakala da nikad necu imat djece. U 1.dobitnom postupku sam mm nagovarala da on pisne test jer ce rezultat ionak biti isti, nisam vise imala snage.

Tonkica, zapravo je obrnuto. Laicki teceno, tijelo nauci sto treba raditi pa je nakon 1.trudnoce lakse opet zatrudniti. To mi je mpo dr rekao. Ucinak traje oko 2 g.

----------


## MalaMa

Ah,kod nas je taj ucinak onda odavno ispario....

----------


## Konfuzija

> PLaicki teceno, tijelo nauci sto treba raditi pa je nakon 1.trudnoce lakse opet zatrudniti. To mi je mpo dr rekao. Ucinak traje oko 2 g.


Što to znači "tijelo nauči"? Možda se hormoni izbalansiraju, a možda je i u šumi. Ta mi je izjava u kategoriji legendi i mitova iliti bapskih priča... Ne bih rekla da je išta lakše zatrudniti drugi put negoli prvi. Štoviše, čak i teže jer smo starije.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je dr isto rekla da ce mi drugi puta biti teze, jer smo stariji

----------


## Lili75

Konfuzija i ja sam cula da je puno lakse zatrudnit unutar tog prozora od 2 godine nakon 1.trudnoce. i znam jako puno slucajeva ljudi koji su godinama u mpo-u i sama sam bila a onda hop iznenadno 2 trudnoce u 2 godine (ja sam imala cak 3 al je jedna t.bio rano spontani).

----------


## Sadie

Nisu bapske price. Meni je to rekao Bauman, koji je ime u mpo vodama. Ja sam 1.put zatrudnila s 40, a 2.put s 42 g.od prve. Toliko o godinama.

----------


## tikica_69

Dvije trudnoće unutar godinu i pol. Prvi puta u 43. drugi puta u 45. godini. Ima očito nešto u tome  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

Da i ja dam update, nakon FET-a imam pozitivnu betu, i cekam jos 11 dana na uzv.
Nadam se da bude sve ok i da bude to to..iako me i strah

----------


## Sadie

Čestitke na beti. Strah te je jer ti je stalo i to je potpuno normalno. Mene je bilo strah kak ce proci uzv, pa 1. 3mjesecje, pa da naraste dovoljno da prezivi ak se prerano rodi... Nedavno je ta ista mala strpala nesto u usta i pocela se gusit pa si mislim, sam da preživi djetinjstvo.  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Sad me najviše strah da ima bebe, da nije blighted :skartoc: I tako mi daleko taj uzv... ne sjećam se da sam prvi puta imala tolike strahove. Onaj spontani me malo zeznuo, a i par krvarenja koja sam sad imala (iako je sad sve ok)

----------


## Sadie

Imaš li neki medicinski razlog za to što ti se izdogađalo? Sori ak si rekla, ne stignem pratit i pamtit.

*1977*, 8 blastica!? Meni je to znanstvena fantastika. Imala sam samo 2 od ukupno preko 30 punktiranih js, ali sam obje i rodila.

----------


## Vrci

Ne, to je bila "dogodilo se van MPO trudnoća" i pretpostavljamo da je bio loš spermij u igri (zbog dijagnoze). Beba krenula rasti, ali gestacijska nije. Isto sam malo počela krvariti i za par dana sve bilo gotovo. A i srčeko smo čuli

----------


## Vaki

Vrci- čestitam... Vidiš da se nije kod tebe prekinuo niz iako si se bojala (napisala si da ti je doktorica spomenula da su joj svi FET-ovi završili pozitivno).
Ja pak moram odgoditi FET zbog zuba. Doktorica je potvrdila!

----------


## Konfuzija

> Nisu bapske price. Meni je to rekao Bauman, koji je ime u mpo vodama. Ja sam 1.put zatrudnila s 40, a 2.put s 42 g.od prve. Toliko o godinama.


Bauman je bez sumnje autoritet. No mene zanima znanstveno istraživanje provedeno na relevantnom uzorku i sve dok to ne vidim ne može me deset Baumana uvjeriti... Mislim da je prvenstveno riječ o tomu da se hormoni izbalansiraju u trudnoći kod dosta žena. Ali ne bih generalizirala i davala lažnu nadu.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Dvije trudnoće unutar godinu i pol. Prvi puta u 43. drugi puta u 45. godini. Ima očito nešto u tome


Donirana JS je nešto drukčija priča, ipak.

----------


## Sadie

> Bauman je bez sumnje autoritet. No mene zanima znanstveno istraživanje provedeno na relevantnom uzorku i sve dok to ne vidim ne može me deset Baumana uvjeriti... Mislim da je prvenstveno riječ o tomu da se hormoni izbalansiraju u trudnoći kod dosta žena. Ali ne bih generalizirala i davala lažnu nadu.



To bi bilo tako kod zena koje nemaju izbalansirane hormone. A dosta ih nema takve probleme pa je svejedno razlika s 1. i 2. trudnocom.

----------


## 1977

Vrci baš mi je drago, želim svu sreću! Ja sam danas trebala vaditi betu ali nemam snage....

----------


## Vrci

Zasto?

Ja stalno imam sukrvicu... Par dana,pa cisto, sad vec 3.dan za redom. Jucer na uzv sve ok,mrvica 2mm, jos nema srceka.
Luda sam od tog crvenila

----------


## 1977

Ja sam imala indentično samo u postupku koji je bio dobitan i to do 8.tjedna, ovaj puta nemam.

----------


## 1977

Cure, jel ijednoj embriolog radio sam transfer?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da embriolozi to uopće ne rade i nisu educirani za to... Nisam nikad čula za takvu opciju

----------


## Ginger

ni ja nisam cula za to
oni su embriolozi, ne ginekolozi
uvijek su prisutni prilikom transfera, ali oni ga ne bi trebali/smjeli raditi

----------


## Sybila

Jos bitnije - oni su biolozi, a ne lijecnici.

----------


## 1977

Hvala Vrci,
Voljela bi čuti još odgovora, naravno pretpostavljam da to što mi se desilo nije uopće praksa igdje da biolozi rade embriotransfer samostalno, oni umeću kateter,  pa studirali su PMF a ne medicinu, a vjerujem da to pogotovo nitko nije doživio u privatnoj klinici.

----------


## Vrci

Ček tebi je embriolog radio transfer? Gdje to?

----------


## Sybila

1977, stvarno, gdje je to tako odradjeno? Sve sto su biolozi radili na mom transferu je da su dodali cjevcicu doktoru i drzali me za ruku, nemaju oni sto umetati kateter. Ne bih se razbacivala velikim rijecima, ali ovo je meni za prijavu ministarstvu i povrat novaca i/ili postupka.

----------


## 1977

Kod Podobnika gdje sam i rodila.................u šoku sam....

----------


## s_iva

Svaki put cujem ovako nešto o toj klinici..... I ne mogu se nacuditi njihovim metodama.....

----------


## Sybila

Oprosti, meni nije bas jasno, ti si neki dan trebala betu vaditi? To je od tog postupka? Nisi tad znala tko ti radi transfer ili tek sad kopcas sta se dogodilo? Jasno mi je da si u soku, i ja bih bila, nevjerojatno! 
Mislim da je ovo stvarno za prijavu ministarstvu, pa igraju se sa zenama, kao da mi dodje laborant i radi papu.

----------


## 1977

Ja sam danas vadila betu jer mi je transfer bio prije 12 dana blastice, nalaz mi nije još došao na mail ali sada pretpostavljam kakav će biti.... danas mi je baš prijateljica na transferu i spomenem ovo i ona me napala da njoj 10 puta nije radio embriolog pa sam išla pitati...

----------


## 1977

Super je komparacija s papom i laborantom :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sybila

Ajme mene, jos si i platila masno negdje!  Ja bih te molila, bez obzira na betu za koju jos drzimo  :fige:  da ce biti velika, da postedis sve zene kojima ce se to isto dogoditi u buducnosti - prijavi ministarstvu.

----------


## 1977

Sybila, kada bi to bilo sve što sam proživjela ovaj postupak to bi pregrmila sama i zaboravila iskreno, MPO borbe su teške same po sebi, pitala sam Podobnika da zašto je taj klinac radio šta više ne radi on kao prije? On mi odgovorio da su se tom embriologu zadnjih 8 fet-ova primilo i da sam ja 9-ta! Njemu su svi odgovori šaljivi način da te odmrda ali tek sada sam zbog frendice shvatila da se to ne smije, mislila sam da je samo prestar jer ima sve kvrgave zgrčene prste od artroze godinama pa je kao ovaj mladi precizan ..... bez uzv-a transfer svih 5 puta do sada, ma cirkus, uvijek dodatni troškovi nakon 4 tjedna se izmisle nakon postupka .....punkcija 10 i onda nakon mjesec dana zamrzavanje još 5? 
14 g sam išla k njemu i više nikada, još sam i na hitnoj završila prije par dana jer mi se inkapsulirale inekcije u guzu jer sam 4 kroz jednu iglu primila na transferu pa dobila i antibiotik pa će mi to rezati van kada se upala smiri.....šok na šok, sin svako malo dođe do trbuha i kaže: trudna si mamice a ja znam da samo što nije stigao negativan nalaz.....ali opet ću ići uvijek u postupak jer vrijedi znoja i krvi

----------


## Zenii

1977,šta ne radi tamo dr. Alebić, zar nije on mogao obaviti et?
Žao mi je zbog svegai nadam se da će se primiti unatoč svemu

----------


## Sybila

1977,jako mi je zao zbog svega sto si prosla  :grouphug:   :Sad:  
Ja se i dalje nadam tvojoj pozitivnoj beti.
Bez obzira na sve, taj komentar o tome kako mu se "primilo" 8 fetova samo govori o ustaljenoj praksi koja zanemaruje prava i zdravlje pacijenata. Uzas.

----------


## 1977

Radi ali ja sam pacijent od Podobnika 14 g...a stigao je i nalaz pa nema nedoumica, beta 2. A svi dolaze zbog njegovog imena pa zaključujem da zato mladi embriolog radi transfer jer da sam znala tko će mi ga raditi sigurno ne bi došla. Kada bolje razmislim zato mi je i nudio vjerojatno po prvi puta opću kratkotrajnu za transfer jer me "ništa neće boljet i lijepo ću spavati", znao je šta ću vidjeti. A i nisam vidjela cura baš u postupcima kod Alebića iskreno, sama sam bila i na punkciji i na transferima i na pregledima.

----------


## Sybila

1977  :Sad:  
Jel ih planiras prijaviti?

----------


## Vrci

Ajme strašno.
Meni embriologica traži ime i prezime kad donese kateter i to je to, ode. Ne kužim kakvo je to ponašanje, pa nisu oni educirani za to nikako. I da, nikad nisam imala transfer s uzv, ali uvijek prije transfera imam uzv gdje dr sve nešto izmjeri i isplanira kakav kateter treba

----------


## Ginger

uf, 1977 zao mi je zbog bete i svega ostalog
ja sam tamo nedavno rodila i za to imam samo rijeci hvale, i opet bih,  ali ovo je  :Nope: 

Vrci, transfer ti je bez uzv, samo prije?
ja sam mislila da se uvijek radi s uzv  :Unsure: 
mislim, i ja sam imala jedan transfer tamo, pa zato...

----------


## 1977

Ja zovem drugog liječnika čiji ću pacijent biti sljedećih 14 g nadam se, kupujem u ljekarni gonale i radim na tome da mali dobije nekoga za igru ako ću se već morati pomiriti s preostalim embrijima koji su mi tamo ostali. Briga me za njih. Nisu vrijedni moga vremena.

----------


## Vrci

Ginger, kod dr L nisam imala uzv prije transfera nikako. U Beti svaki puta.
Sam transfer nikad nije imao ukljucen uzv

----------


## 1977

I ne bih više ikada tamo rodila jer nemaju doktora neonatologa, u mome slučaju 10 dana. Trenutno dvije pedijatrice rade i neonatološke sestre. Puno iskustava čovjek stekne u tih 14 g.....

----------


## Zenii

1977, žao mi je zbog neg. bete. Preostale embrije možeš ja mislim prebaciti u drugu kliniku, treba provjeriti.

----------


## 1977

Znam sve, ne bih o tome ovdje

----------


## 1977

Prijateljici u Petrovoj radili i danas s uzv transfer. Ne prije transfera. I ležale sve žene na trbuhu nakon transfera, neka nova fora...

----------


## MalaMa

Ajme 1977zao mi je sto si uopce imalo ovakvo iskustvo. Pa jel to uopce moguce.
Ja sam dosad svaki put imala transfer uz uzv. Jos su mi posljednji put objasnkavali sto se to vidi i gdje je sto.
Nadam se da ce ubrzo biti veliki +.

----------


## Vrci

Evo nasa druga beba kucka u mom trbuhu... Nadam se da je to to do kraja i da cemo se u sijecnju maziti

----------


## željkica

Bravo Vrci čestitam! !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

> Evo nasa druga beba kucka u mom trbuhu... Nadam se da je to to do kraja i da cemo se u sijecnju maziti


DIVNO!!!!! Čestitam!!!! i neka je sve do kraja školski!

----------


## MalaMa

Vrci bravo!! Samo neka kuca ispod maminog srca.

----------


## Vrci

Al evo mi opet pratiteljice krvi, nema opustanja za mene  :Sad:

----------


## 1977

Super vijesti Vrci!

----------


## 1977

Meni je svaki put nakon v.ultrazvuka bilo krvaruckanje, tada sam odbila pregled dole, uveli uzv preko trbuha i zauvijek prestalo krvaruckanje, primjećujem da se i tebi nakon pregleda opet pojavilo pa razmisli o tome...

----------


## sarasvati

Vrci, jako lijepe vijesti!!!!
Ja sam samo na 5+2 radila vaginalni uzv i niti jedan vise u trudnoći.

----------


## milasova8

Vrci, odlicnoo!!
Znam da te ta krvarenja obeshrabruju i nanerviraju..
Prosla sam izljeve ugruske ma svasta..
Ufff..
Drzi se..

Obavila HSG, jajovodi savrseno prohodni..
U petak idemo u petrovu na konzultacije..
Ukoliko se dugo ceka postupak, ici cemo u Repromed ,blaga stimulacija..
Veselim se..ne zelimo gubiti vrijeme sa ciljanim i AIHom..
Mkram jos hormone neke izvaditi i to je to..

----------


## milasova8

Hsg sam napravila cisto eliminacije radi..
Sad znamo da je do spermiograma..

----------


## milasova8

Krecemo u stimulirani koncem 6 mj.
Moram napraviti CB i papu-nadam se da ce biti uredni kao dosada.. Gdje mogu obaviti CB prek HZZO-a i koliko se ceka? Radi li to soc.gin? Dosad sam privatno sve obavljala..

Joj bas sam nestrpljiva, jedva cekam postupak..

----------


## Vaki

Kod nas to ne radi soc. ginekolog, ali ti daje uputnicu pa to odradis preko HZZO-a. Ne trebaš čekati, tako je barem kod nas.

----------


## Vrci

Meni briseve bez problema radi soc.gin

----------


## Vaki

Mi moramo u najbližu bolnicu... On radi papa test i ultrazvuk, za sve ostalo dobivamo uputnicu i idemo specijalistu...

----------


## 1977

prijavljujem od frendice pozitivnu betu danas, 9.-ti transfer pod uzv koji sam nedavno spominjala, beta 307, ...8 transfera nije pila Aspirin a PAI 1 je trombofilija,
 liječnica joj nije rekla da išta pije, ja ju nagovorila da pije Aspirin dva tjedna prije transfera i danas slavlje! Puno nas je taj Aspirin i heparin spasio od sto postupaka....

----------


## milasova8

Na kraju cu privatno vadit papu i briseve, kod soc.gin.se Papa ceka 8 tjedana!!?? A CB ne radi..

Gdje ste vadile spolne hormone?
U Petrovoj u labu mi se nitko ne javlja uopce, poslala mail nema odgovora..
Luda sam od toga..
Preskup mi je sport da i to rijesim privatno..

----------


## bubekica

Spolne hormone mozes vaditi na vv i u vinogradskoj. 
A cb ce ti napraviti svaki privatnik za stotinjak kuna ako dodjes s uputnicom od socijalca. Dodjes, napravi, nosim stapice tamo gdje vec treba (stampar najcesce).

----------


## milasova8

Hvala bubekica,
U vinogradsku se ne trebam naruciti?
Samo dodem 2-4dc?

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala bubekica,
> U vinogradsku se ne trebam naruciti?
> Samo dodem 2-4dc?


Ne znam nazalost...

----------


## sarasvati

> Hvala bubekica,
> U vinogradsku se ne trebam naruciti?
> Samo dodem 2-4dc?


Ne naručujes se za spolne hormone. Rade od 7:30-9:30. Ako ti je vazno zbog posla, moja preporuka je da dodes u sedam. Dobiješ broj, čekaš jedno prozivanje i tad te upišu i potom čekaš svoj red za vađenje. To prozivaju po prezimenu. Vazno da cim dodes, odmah staviš uputnicu u predviđenu kutiju da ne trošiš vrijeme čekajući u redu za to. Ostaviš im mejl i nalaze dobije isti ili sljedeci dan.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala puno curke. 
Jako ste mi pomogle..
Idem u vinogradsku i bit cu tamo vec u 7 ujutro..

----------


## bubekica

> Hvala puno curke. 
> Jako ste mi pomogle..
> Idem u vinogradsku i bit cu tamo vec u 7 ujutro..


Nema na cemu  :Smile:  Sve mi mrzimo cekati  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Sarasvati, onda u Vinogradskoj mogu izvaditi i hormone stitnjace?

Hvala

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam vadila TSH, tako da znam da mozes taj. Mislim da sam čula da je drugima objašnjavano da vade samo taj i tek druge ako postoji indikacija. Najbolje je da ih nazoveš i provjeriš za taj dio.

----------


## rebecca

Malo čitam forum kad stignem, u planu je druga bebica u skorijoj budućnosti. Ajme *1977* jako mi je žao što si to prošla, nisam ni znala da sam Podobnik radi i mpo. Ja moram reći da imam pozitivno iskustvo sa pol.Podobnik. Išla sam kod dr.Alebića u postupak prošle godine i jako sam zadovoljna. Prije transfera uzv i sami transferi su bili uz uzv. Nikad dodatnih troškova, račun platim nakon transfera. Imala sam biokemijsku i nakon toga uspješan FET i sad imam svog malog živahnog mišeka od 5 mjeseci. Rodila sam isto kod Podobnika, hitnim carskim rezom tri tjedna prije termina, i zaista sam zahvalna što se na vrijeme uočio problem i što danas imam živog i zdravog sina. Moram priznati da je kod dr.Alebića uvijek bilo pacijenata prije i nakon mog termina. Nije da ih branim, ali evo navodim svoje pozitivno iskustvo. Zaista mi je žao što si to prošla.

----------


## 1977

Draga Rebecca i ja sam mislila isto kao ti 5 mjeseci nakon poroda, isto hitni u 37.tjednu, isto nakon biokemijske (zbog inekcija Brevacida ili Choragona) primilo se u drugom postupku, baš zato što sam i ja* sve indentično imala* znam šta se tamo dešava a postalo mi je jasno tek kada mi je dijete imalo 2 g pa smo krenuli hodati logopedima i defektolozima i tamo upoznala "pravi klub Podobnikovih rodilja", sve isti scenariji s malom varijacijom na temu.

----------


## Vrci

1977 o čemu točno misliš pod tim "pravim klubom"? Mislim, ja sam čula nekoliko upitnih iskustava iz rodilišta tamo (ne iz druge ruke nego od onih koje su rađale tamo), pa ne znam jel se na to odnosi...

----------


## 1977

Tako je, odnosi se na žene koje su rodile osobno tamo kao i ja. Sprdnja s klubom je jer dobiješ kao klijent plastičnu karticu s kojom si u klubu sretnih rodilja.

----------


## Vrci

O svasta,nisam jos cula za to  :Grin: 

Ja razmisljala o porodu tamo, al nikako nisam mogla fiksno reci da.

----------


## Ginger

iskustva su razlicita ocito i ima i dobrih i losih
ali recimo, na ivf ja tamo ne bih nikad isla, ali rodila bih opet

----------


## LaraLana

Danas 7 dnt  :Smile:  (FET 2 dvodnevna).
10 dnt cu pisnuti test jer mi je u dobitnom postupku pokazao plusic.
Jucer smo se moja M.i ja vratile avionom  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

> Danas 7 dnt  (FET 2 dvodnevna).
> 10 dnt cu pisnuti test jer mi je u dobitnom postupku pokazao plusic.
> Jucer smo se moja M.i ja vratile avionom


aaaaaaaa  :Heart: 
sretnooooo!
 :Kiss:  curki

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala Ginger  :Smile:  

I da.....iskrene cestitke za malu upsićku  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

Ovaj put je beta negativna  :Sad: 
Vise srece drugi put.
Idemo dalje nakon godisnjeg.

----------


## Ginger

Zao mi je draga  :Sad: 
Drz se!

----------


## bubekica

zao mi je, grlim  :Sad:

----------


## pak

LaraLana žao mi je. Neka bude više sreće nakon odmora.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vaki

Žao mi je. Grlim...

----------


## funky

Pozdrav trudilice, i mnogo srece vam svima zelim...i ja sam se spremala za fet, kad mi se dogodila osobna tragedija zbog koje sam sve drugo stavila na cekanje...i bas kad sam se malo oporavila i skupila snagu za dalje, otkrijem da sam trudna...evo me 13+3 i nadam se da ce sve bit ok...isto zelim svima, da sto prije uspije bilo kako, pozz svima

----------


## Vaki

Funky - super za bebicu, čestitam!

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala vam cure  :Kiss: 
*pak i bubekica* oooo pa nisam ni vidjela do sad!!!
Cestitam od srca i zelim uredne i skolske trudnoce  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav trudilice, i mnogo srece vam svima zelim...i ja sam se spremala za fet, kad mi se dogodila osobna tragedija zbog koje sam sve drugo stavila na cekanje...i bas kad sam se malo oporavila i skupila snagu za dalje, otkrijem da sam trudna...evo me 13+3 i nadam se da ce sve bit ok...isto zelim svima, da sto prije uspije bilo kako, pozz svima


Predivno  :Zaljubljen: 
Cestitam!!!

----------


## Ginger

funky tek sad vidim!
cestitam!!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ja sam jos u soku i ne vjerujem da se TO dogadja


mene isto dugo nije bilo, nedavno sam saznala, ali ne mogu izdrzat da ne vristim CESTITAAAAAAAMMMMM  :Heart: 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

naravno cestitke i svima drugima  :Very Happy:  onima koji jos cekaju saljem puno strpljenja i snage  :Heart:

----------


## funky

hvala cure, pa evo i ja vrtim i vidim da su tu trudnoce uspjesne za koje sam se molila kao i za sebe...Zeljkica, Bubekica, ma sve, ekstra vijesti!

----------


## 1977

Bubekica i Pak čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

Cure drage eto me ponovno trbusaste......
Vracena dva embrija drugi dan ( 6-st.i 4-st.)
Beta na 15 dnt *399*
Eto nas u 7 tt i kuca nam jedno ❤
Mucnine su vec tu i jos teze podnosim ovu trudnocu od predhodne a tek sam na pocetku!

----------


## pak

> Cure drage eto me ponovno trbusaste......
> Vracena dva embrija drugi dan ( 6-st.i 4-st.)
> Beta na 15 dnt *399*
> Eto nas u 7 tt i kuca nam jedno [emoji173]
> Mucnine su vec tu i jos teze podnosim ovu trudnocu od predhodne a tek sam na pocetku!


Čestitam LaraLana! Neka bude mirno i lagano do kraja[emoji173]

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

LaraLana cestitam!!!
i drz se s tim mucninama

----------


## darmar

LaraLana cestitam i ja i da mucnine malo minu ...Sretno do kraja!
Ja nikakvih simptoma neman, bas kao i u prvoj trudnoci, uzv mi zakazan za slj.cetvrtak, jedva cekamo da vidimo kucaju li dva srca ili jedan

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala vam cure moje...evo nekako se borim pa samo da ne smrsam puno :/

*darmar* cestitam od srca i sretno na uzv!
Bas nikakvih simptoma nemas? Blago tebi.
Mislis da bi mogle biti dvije bebice? Koliko vidim da ti je beta bila veca u prvoj trudnoci a jedna beba.

----------


## darmar

LL, bez simptoma mi je bila i prva trudnoca :Laughing: ,,a za dvije bebice neznam,uporedujuci s prvom betom ova je mnogo manja,pa...samo neka bude sve ok.

----------


## LaraLana

*darmar* sretno danas! Tako je, nek samo bude sve u redu...to je najbitnije. Kod mene sve isto.....u minusu 2 kile  :Sad: 
Isto mi je bilo i u prvoj trudnoci. Prvo izgubila 2 kile i onda dobila 11 kg.

----------


## darmar

Hvala LaraLana, javim se uskoro s UZV.

----------


## darmar

Imamo jedno kuckavo srculence :Heart:

----------


## željkica

> Imamo jedno kuckavo srculence


Čestitam! Nek bude mirna i dosadna trudnoća!

----------


## LaraLana

> Imamo jedno kuckavo srculence


Toooo...bravo! Cestitam jos jednom  :Smile:

----------


## darmar

Hvala velika :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

pozdrav
Mene zanima dali je netko od vas ispucao sve postupke preko Hzzo za 1. trudnoću i sad ide ponovo? Kako se računaju ti postupci?

----------


## jejja

Pratim jer me zanima  :Smile: 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

Darmar kako si?

----------


## Inesz

> pozdrav
> Mene zanima dali je netko od vas ispucao sve postupke preko Hzzo za 1. trudnoću i sad ide ponovo? Kako se računaju ti postupci?


Zakon ne spominje opciju novih HZZO-postupaka za 2. dijete.
Prava na liječenje preko HZZO-a  navedena u zakonu su samo 4 inseminacije 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodnjaka.

----------


## milasova8

Meni su u klinici rekli da se ponistavaju postupci nakon rodenja djeteta- izricito sam ih to pitala..

----------


## Sybila

> Meni su u klinici rekli da se ponistavaju postupci nakon rodenja djeteta- izricito sam ih to pitala..


Kojoj klinici?

----------


## Vrci

Iz zakona to nije vidljivo, tamo piše samo da ima 4+6 postupaka i točka.

----------


## milasova8

Petrova..
Razumijem sta pise u zakonu samo sta ocito razlicito se tumaci..
Meni su rekli da idemo ispocetka..

----------


## matahari

> Meni su u klinici rekli da se ponistavaju postupci nakon rodenja djeteta- izricito sam ih to pitala..


Ja također imam ovu info, Vinogradska. Meni su nakon misseda rekli da se postupci poništavaju jer je ostvarena trudnoća. Ista je stvar i nakon rođenja djeteta.

----------


## Inesz

Zakon kaže preko hzzo-a 4 inseminacije +6 postupaka ivf-a uz obvezu da 2 budu u prirodnom ciklusu.
U zakonu, a ni u podzakonskim propisima nema navođenja prava da se na teret hzzo-a ide s restiranim postupcima nakon rođenja dheteta ili ostvarene trudnoće.

Milasova, Matahari jesu vam bar pokazali neku službenu odluku iz koje bi bilo vidljivo da se ima pravo na rersetiranje hzzo postupaka?

Bojim se da jako griješe osobe koje su vam u bolnicama rekle da nakon rođenja djeteta i spontanog pobačaja imate ponovo pravo na sve zakonom propisane mpo postupke.

----------


## Frixie

Cure, to vam je odgovor iz klinike. Kad bi to pitanje pismeno uputile u nadležno ministarstvo, napismeno bi dobile odgovor da se postupci ne poništavaju.

----------


## Vrci

Znaci lako se moze dogoditi da se klinika zezne i na kraju zena dobije racun za taj postupak?

----------


## matahari

> Zakon kaže preko hzzo-a 4 inseminacije +6 postupaka ivf-a uz obvezu da 2 budu u prirodnom ciklusu.
> U zakonu, a ni u podzakonskim propisima nema navođenja prava da se na teret hzzo-a ide s restiranim postupcima nakon rođenja dheteta ili ostvarene trudnoće.
> 
> Milasova, Matahari jesu vam bar pokazali neku službenu odluku iz koje bi bilo vidljivo da se ima pravo na rersetiranje hzzo postupaka?
> 
> Bojim se da jako griješe osobe koje su vam u bolnicama rekle da nakon rođenja djeteta i spontanog pobačaja imate ponovo pravo na sve zakonom propisane mpo postupke.


Ne, nitko ništa mi nije pismeno predočio. Ja sam, ionako, iskoristila svega dva stimuliranja postupka pa se nisam puno ni raspitivala. S obzirom da mi je to doktor tekao samoinicijativno nisam imala potrebu propitivati njegovu izjavu. S obzirom na oprečne informacije to bi svakako trebalo provjeriti i izvući iz sive zone.

----------


## Frixie

*vrci* da, postoji ta šansa da se klinika zezne i da na kraju pacijentica dobije račun. Ne znam tko prati točno zakonsku iskoristivost postupaka, ali znam da će nadležno ministarstvo reći da nema resetiranja.

Sve koje sumnjaju - najbolje je da provjere u ministarstvu.

----------


## aska

> Znaci lako se moze dogoditi da se klinika zezne i na kraju zena dobije racun za taj postupak?


Uh,ovo sam prvo i ja pomislila.Zvuci mi predobro da bi bilo istinito.I da budem uvjerena da mi je postupak ponisten radi pobacaja pa onda fino jos dobijem racun.

----------


## milasova8

Ma i ja sumnjam u tu info..da bi ti drzava dala jos postupaka preko HZZOa ekstra je ravno cudu..
Gledaju di da nas sto vise zakinu..
Idem u sijecnju u Petrovu pa cu bas pitati detalje..
Ovo ce mi biti treci stimulirani.

----------


## darmar

Cure citam vas i pratim redovno, Vrci bas mi zao zbog neg.bete,zelim ti sto brzi oporavak i da krenes ponovno.
Lara lana ja sam ok sada, 10 dana me drzala neka prehlada, konstantno imam u zeludcu kao kamen i sto got pojedem na kraju ima slatkast okus i to me bas iscrpi, a povratiti ne mogu nikako.

----------


## darmar

LaraLana kako ti izlazis na kraj s mucninama, jesu li sta minule? Koliko si ti sada tt i kad ti je uzv?

----------


## tonkica

Ja sam bila u stimuliranom postupku 2013 g i imam dijete iz feta, sad sam opet krenila za drugo dijete i sami su mi rekli bez da sam ih pitala, da mi se ovo sad racuna kao prvi postupak jer sam rodila i onaj prije se ne broji, kazu da se brise jer sam rodila, tako su mi rekli.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana kako ti izlazis na kraj s mucninama, jesu li sta minule? Koliko si ti sada tt i kad ti je uzv?


Hej draga jos uvijek se borim s mucninama i u minusu 2 kg.
Sad sam u 12 tt i iduci tjedan idem na uzv.

----------


## Vrci

Darmar,mene si zamijenila? Ja cekam porod,jos 20ak dana  :Grin:

----------


## Morin

Sveti Duh ne resetira postupke nakon poroda...

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## darmar

Vrci oprosti molim te, u brzini pisah, mislila sam na Vaki. 
Tebi sretnooo,priblizilo se ...

----------


## Sybila

Ja evo, ne budi lijena, pitala ministarstvo. Javim. Makar sam sigurna u odgovor i da nam ne ide u korist.

----------


## Vaki

darmar - baš se nisam proslavila s FET-om, no ne odustajem tako lako... Uživaj u trudnoći!  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

> Darmar,mene si zamijenila? Ja cekam porod,jos 20ak dana


Dvadesetak dana!!! Weeee!!! Meni je brzo prošlo :D

----------


## Inesz

> Sveti Duh ne resetira postupke nakon poroda...
> 
> Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk


Ovo je, na žalost, u skladu sa Zakonom o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji (NN 86/12).

Članak 10:
(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:

– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),

– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.


Mogućnost i pravo na resetiranje postupaka nakon rođenja djeteta imao je prethodni, sada nevažeći zakon, tzv Milinovićev zakon (2009.-2012. godine) koji je zabranjivao zamrzavanje zametaka i dozvoljavao oploditi najviše 3 jajne stanice.

Sudeći po informacijama koje SADA daju pacijenticama, čini se da su u bolnicama ostali na razini informiranosti od prije 7-8 godina. Ne čudi me zapravo, jer su im i rezultati uspješnosti liječenja na razini iz tog mračnog doba MPO-a.

----------


## Morin

> Ovo je, na žalost, u skladu sa Zakonom o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji (NN 86/12).
> 
> Članak 10:
> (5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:
> 
> – četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),
> 
> – šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.
> 
> ...


Istina, iako moram priznati da su na SD odmah dali tu informaciju tj jos 2012g kad sam isla na prvi postupak...
Al eto ja sam od onih koju su dobili dvoje djece u okviru 4 stimulirana postupka pa ne mogu reci da je sve tako crno u mom slucaju

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

> Dvadesetak dana!!! Weeee!!! Meni je brzo prošlo :D


Mene malo hvata panika kako cu s dvoje  :Grin:  ali se jako veselim.

Ja sam sve skupa potrosila dva hzzo postupka,dvije stimulacije. Jednu za prvu bebu, drugo za drugu.
I to je to, ostalo smo placali,a vise od dvoje djece ne planiramk

----------


## sarasvati

S dvoje ces ukorak! :D

----------


## LaraLana

Ovaj tjedan na uzv 12+5 tt dr kaze 95 % da mojoj M. i meni stize lipanjski djecak. Ma bolje si nisam mogla niti zamisliti ❤

----------


## Munkica

Divno!!!
Moguće je tako rano vidjeti spol?

----------


## LaraLana

> Divno!!!
> Moguće je tako rano vidjeti spol?


Munkica moguce je. Danas je medicina toliko napredovala a i ovisi tko ti i gdje radis uzv.

----------


## LaraLana

Trudilice kako ste?
Eto nas u 31 tt. Jos malo i stize djecak.
Na pregledu sa 28+5 tt je bio oko 1850 gr.
Ja u plusu 2,5 kg.

----------


## sarasvati

Ajme, samo dvije i pol kile? Ti si jako vitka trudnica!  :Smile:  Kak meni sve vaše trudnoće brzo prolaze!  :Trči:   :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Ajme, samo dvije i pol kile? Ti si jako vitka trudnica!  Kak meni sve vaše trudnoće brzo prolaze!


Nisam se niti u prvoj trudnoci puno zdebljala (9 kg )al cini mi se kako sad stvari stoje da cu u ovoj jos manje.
Moram priznati da i meni ova druga trudnoca puno brze prolazi vec prva ❤

----------


## LaraLana

Drage moje,
Prije par dana na 38+3 tt stigao je moj plavokosi djecak!
Dug 52 i tezak 3600 
Doma smo i ja se vec dobro oporavljam od carskog.
*M* ga samo gleda i draga i tako je sretna 

Cure svima sretno i svako dobro

----------


## katka22

> Drage moje,
> Prije par dana na 38+3 tt stigao je moj plavokosi djecak!
> Dug 52 i tezak 3600 ������
> Doma smo i ja se vec dobro oporavljam od carskog.
> *M* ga samo gleda i draga i tako je sretna ������
> 
> Cure svima sretno i svako dobro ������


Draga LaraLana...cestitke od srca!

----------


## sarasvati

LaraLana, čestitam!!!

----------


## pak

LaraLana divno, čestitam! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

LaraLana  :Heart:  predivno!
cestitam od srca!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

LaraLana čestitam od srca, bravo..... pa ti već rodila a ja još uvijek čitam 15+ u potpisu.....

----------


## LaraLana

Cure hvala vam od  :Heart: 
Kadauna evo mijenjam potpis  :Wink:  
Taman je i vrijeme

----------


## Rominka

LaraLana cestitam  :Zaljubljen:  uzivajte punim plucima. Potpis je savrsen  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana cestitam  uzivajte punim plucima. Potpis je savrsen


Romi hvala ti  :Shy kiss: 
Tebi zelim isti ali odmah i odjednom  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> Romi hvala ti 
> Tebi zelim isti ali odmah i odjednom


pridružujem se željama Rominki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vaki

Čestitam!

----------


## Nina7172

Imam 26 godina i prosle godine sam postala mama blizanaca dva deckica kevina i iana bila sam u velikoj brizi kako ce to biti sa blizancima nisam mogla vjeorvati kada su mi rekli jer imam ja nisam blizanac ali moji bratic i seatricna su 
Prije tri mjeseca sam ponovno zatrudnjela htjeli smo da decki imanu bracu ili seku bili smo n pregledu i opet blizanci

----------


## LaraLana

> Čestitam!


Hvala i sretno Vaki  :Heart:

----------


## LaraLana

> Imam 26 godina i prosle godine sam postala mama blizanaca dva deckica kevina i iana bila sam u velikoj brizi kako ce to biti sa blizancima nisam mogla vjeorvati kada su mi rekli jer imam ja nisam blizanac ali moji bratic i seatricna su 
> Prije tri mjeseca sam ponovno zatrudnjela htjeli smo da decki imanu bracu ili seku bili smo n pregledu i opet blizanci


Cestitam  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rominka

> pridružujem se željama Rominki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Curke, pazite sto zelite  :Wink:  <3

----------


## Ginger

Rominka ??

----------


## Rominka

Ginger, nemam nista jos za prijaviti. Jos smo u pregovorima sa novim klinikama. Istrazujemo, dopisujemo se, dogovaramo. Potrebna mi je pauza jer mi je unazad mj dana bilo bas lose. Valjda se nakupilo, tri postupka u 10 mjeseci na meni su pustili traga - iako su bili FET-ovi. U svakom slucaju, vase lijepe zelje su moje zapovijedi  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

:Heart: 
ja sam se nadala da sam nesto propustila

----------


## mrkica

Pozdrav svima. Tema je malo zamrla, a ja čekam ciklus da krenem sa novim IVF postupkom za drugo dijete. To je prvi postupak za drugo dijete. Prvo smo dobili u prvom IVF-u, imali smo prije toga par neuspjelih inseminacija i par godina kljukanja klomifenima koja nisu uspjela. Ima li još koja trudilica? Ima li netko tko je već prošao to, kažu da je lakše s drugim djetetom?

----------


## Lili75

Mrkice da kažu da je lakše drugi put i to unutar prozora od 2 god nakon ostvarene trudnoće.

Sretnoo!!!

----------


## Vaki

Na žalost, kod mene nije takav slučaj... Prvo dijete iz drugog transfera, a za drugo imam iza sebe već 4 transfera pa ništa...

----------


## željkica

Vaki za utjehu meni je za drugo uspjelo iz 6 pokušaja, tako da ima nade, sretno!

----------


## Vrci

Meni je dr rekla da je lakše u tom dijelu da se zna da možeš zatrudniti, možeš iznijeti trudnoću. A teže je jer si par godina starija, pa s te biološke strane.

Nama je bilo podjednako, za prvo dijete iz 4.pokušaja, za drugo iz trećeg

----------


## milasova8

Nama je prvo iz prve, drugo iz cetvrtog pokusaja..

----------


## mrkica

Hvala cure na odgovorima i sretno Vaki i svima ostalima koji pokušavaju. Ja sam se počela pikat bemfolama prije dva dana, vidjet ćemo kako će ići.

----------


## Vaki

Mrkice - sretno! Javi nam lijepe vijesti...

----------


## katka22

Mrkice, i meni je za prvo dijete uspjelo iz prve prije 13 godina, a sad za drugo uspjeli smo iz drugog pokušaja, ali ne friškog ET nego odgođeni FET zbog hipera.
Ne bih rekla da tu ima pravila, ne vidim zašto bi bilo ili lakše ili teže, posebno ako nema promjena u dijagnozama i sl. I tvoje godine ipak igraju veliku ulogu zbog bioloških razloga. Jedino što je meni moja dr. rekla da je ona sve više sklona odgađanju ET friških embrija nego FET nakon ciiklusa, dva iz razloga da se tijelo malo odmori od stimulacije i da to jako često donese željeni uspjeh. Potvrdilo se i kod mene...
Kod mene je razlika poprilična (djeca će mi biti 13 i po godine razlike), ali zbog nekih drugih životnih okolnosti. Tako da, jedino je pravilo da pravila nema. I želim ti da se mučite što manje i uspijete što prije.  :Smile:

----------


## mrkica

Hvala katka22 i čestitam. Ma moje pitanje je blesavo. Statistike deprimiraju. Tražim nekakav privid nečeg sigurnijeg ili boljih šansi što mi nitko ne može dati. Treba biti realan, 39 mi je godina i prije točno 2 godine sam imala postupak za prvo dijete. Tada je išlo relativno lako, ali je moglo isto tako lako i ne uspjeti. Moram malo ohladit glavu.

----------


## dino84

Za prvo dijete nam je uspjelo iz 5. pokušaja, za drugo iz 3. pokušaja. Bio je FET, ali odgođeni zbog hipera. Isto tako prije ovog uspješnog pokušaja, bila je još jedna trudnoća iz odgođenog FET-a koja je završila spontanim. Tako da, kod mene je za drugo dijete bilo lakše. Razlika je 5 godina.

----------


## maca papucarica

Dino, pitala sam se što je sa tobom i kako je završila ona trudnoća...
Drago mi je što ste uspjeli i želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću, porod i bebicu  :Heart:

----------


## dino84

Maco, hvala ti  :Heart:  Ne znam da li smo imali sreće ili se dogodilo čudo, ali evo danas sam 15+4 tt i za sad je sve u najboljem redu.

----------


## maca papucarica

Čekaj, to je onda ipak ispalo sve ok sa onom betom koja je padala i krvarenjem!?

----------


## dino84

Da, da. To je ta trudnoća. Zato kažem da nam se dogodilo čudo. Sve je ok, jedino je trudnoća po uzv tjedan dana manja u odnosu na zadnju menstruaciju. Očito je bila kasnija implantacija ili ne znam ni ja kako je sve to uspjelo dobro završiti.

----------


## maca papucarica

Što god da se dogodilo, još je jedan dokaz da je ljudsko tijelo čudesno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mrkica

Evo da vam javim, nemam neke super vijesti. Nisam nešto posebno dobro reagirala na terapiju. Imam svega 3 folikula. Nastavljam sa terapijom i folikulometrijama.

----------


## Vaki

Jesi li uz bemfolu dobila još nešto?

----------


## katka22

> Hvala katka22 i čestitam. Ma moje pitanje je blesavo. Statistike deprimiraju. Tražim nekakav privid nečeg sigurnijeg ili boljih šansi što mi nitko ne može dati. Treba biti realan, 39 mi je godina i prije točno 2 godine sam imala postupak za prvo dijete. Tada je išlo relativno lako, ali je moglo isto tako lako i ne uspjeti. Moram malo ohladit glavu.


Ova tvoja zadnja rečenica, koju sve mi poprilično mrzimo i najteže ju je primijeniti, je obično puno puta rješenje hrpe problema. Ne želim time reći da ćeš čiste glave sigurno uspjeti iz prve, ali svakako ćeš se lakše nositi sa kojim god scenarijom koji te dopadne. U svakom slučaju, sretno!

----------


## mrkica

> Jesi li uz bemfolu dobila još nešto?


Da, dobila sam i Cetrotide, danas si to dajem uz Bemfolu.

----------


## mrkica

> Ova tvoja zadnja rečenica, koju sve mi poprilično mrzimo i najteže ju je primijeniti, je obično puno puta rješenje hrpe problema. Ne želim time reći da ćeš čiste glave sigurno uspjeti iz prve, ali svakako ćeš se lakše nositi sa kojim god scenarijom koji te dopadne. U svakom slučaju, sretno!


Bilo bi lakše da mi sve te terapije ne utječu na raspoloženje. Hvala ti

----------


## Zulta

Pozdrav svima, evo naša prva bebica će uskoro godinu dana, ostalo nam je još 5 smrzlića i već smo se veselili vratiti se po njih, ali dr kaže da mora proći 6.mj nakon prestanka dojenja i tek onda možemo u nove pokušaje.
Da li je netko išao po svoje smrzliće, molim vaša iskustva i kolika je uspješnost

----------


## Munkica

Jos uvijek dojim (beba ima vise od godinu dana i jos doji par puta na dan). Namjeravam kroz mjesec dana jos smanjiti, ali dr je rekao da jedan do dva podoja radi utjehe mogu ostati. Krecemo ponovo u 8. mj.

----------


## Vaki

Joj, žene moje... Bolje da vas ne bediram. Ja sam po svoje smrzliće išla 2017. i to 2 puta. Nula bodova. Nakon toga stimulacije i pilustimulacije i još uvijek ništa. Eto, 5 neuspjelih transfera od tada. No, ne predajem se... Nadam se da će vaš put biti lakši!

----------


## Vrci

Meni je prvi transfer smrzlica bio uspjesan,nakon 2 svjeza transfera bez uspjeha 
Nema pravila tu

----------


## SevenofNine

> Pozdrav svima, evo naša prva bebica će uskoro godinu dana, ostalo nam je još 5 smrzlića i već smo se veselili vratiti se po njih, ali dr kaže da mora proći 6.mj nakon prestanka dojenja i tek onda možemo u nove pokušaje.
> Da li je netko išao po svoje smrzliće, molim vaša iskustva i kolika je uspješnost


Jeli svuda to pravilo da mora proci 6 mj od prestanka dojenja? Postoji li neki vremenski minimum od kada rodimo prvo do trenutka kada mozemo vaditi hormone i ici u postupak za drugo? Vratili smo 2 blastice, jedna se primila.
Nemamo ni smrzlica tako da bih trebala ici u punu stimulaciju. Upravo sam trudna s prvim i rodit cu za 3 mjeseca, a razmisljam o drugom. Voljela bih sto prije jer s godinama situacija nece biti bolja, a i nemam fleksibilan posao, bila sam zaposlena na odredeno i na kraju odustala od posla jer nisam mogla dobiti slobodan dan, nisam mogla promijeniti smjenu, na spomen bolovanja su otkazivali ugovor, a godisnji smo koristili kolektivno bas u periodu pauze od postupaka. Jednom kada se vratim traziti posao i raditi, tome se bas moram i posvetiti. Imam bas nefleksibilnu struku. Odlucili smo da cu biti kuci dok beba ne navrsi barem 2 god, a za to vrijeme bih voljela ponovno ostvariti trudnocu. Koliko ce mi trebati da uspijem, ne znam, ali bih voljela krenuti cim prije. Nigdje ne nalazim podatak kada najranije mozemo u sljedeci postupak...

----------


## Vrci

Pa ne znam, rekla bih da nema pune stimulacije dok se doji, tj.da doktori nisu za to. Ipak je to hrpa raznih lijekova u velikim dozama

----------


## SevenofNine

Da, da, jasno mi je cak za stimulaciju i dojenje. Samo ne znam zasto pauza 6 mj nakon dojenja.
Procitala sam na stranici prije da nam se ne resetiraju postupci nakon rodenja, jeli moguce i to?

----------


## Munkica

Ja povremeno dojim (par puta dnevno) i imala sam punu stimulaciju. Dr je bio ok s tim. 
Trudna 9 tjedana

----------


## SevenofNine

Cestitam !! Kolika je bila pauza izmedu poroda i postupka?

----------


## Vrci

Da,postupci se na zalost ne resetiraju po ovom zakonu

----------


## Munkica

Hvala  :Smile:  Postupak je bio nakon godinu i 3 mjeseca. Nakon punkcije su zamrznuli sve embrije, prvi fet nije uspio. Drugi fet je bio u 1. mjesecu kad je curka imala 19 mj.
Dr. je bilo bitno da se menstruacija vratila pa makar i neredovita.

Ima jedna grupa australskih savjetnica za dojenje s vise info na fejsbuku. Naravno, na svakome je da na temelju dostupnih (ili nedostupnih  :Smile:  ) informacija odluci hoce li nastaviti dojiti tijekom ivf-a ili ne.
Ono sto sam shvatila u razgovoru s doktorom je da farmaceutsku industriju bas i ne zanima dojenje i nece trositi novac na istrazivanje djelovanja i izlucivanja pojedinog lijeka u majcino mlijeko nego samo u uputu o lijeku stave da je zabranjeno dojenje i time se ogradjuju od svega.
Sto god odlucila, sretno!

----------


## Iva86

Pozdrav cure, evo da vam se i ja pridružim..
Munkica čestitam ti na trudnoći..
Imam bebu od 17 mjeseci i planiram kroz koji mjesec u Fet, najviše ne brine sto je sin još mali i dosta ga nosim, a nemogu ga ne podići kad mi pruža rukice.. može li to uopće utjecat na ishod..

Kako ste vi to rješavale?

----------


## Munkica

Nosim dijete u vrtic i iz vrtica (1 km amotamo). Zapravo, nosim ju non stop. Ponekad pokusavamo ispregovarati da ju spustim, ali ne ide nam bas. Ovisi o konstelaciji zvijezda taj dan  :Smile: 
Jos uvijek povremeno trcim.. Trcala sam jutro prije transfera i 25 km tjedno do nedavno.
Ako tebi ne smeta i ne postoji medicinski razlog, ne vidim zasto ga ne bi nosila. Uvijek ga mozes podici i sjesti na kauc ili mu reci da ti dodje u krilo. Ili koristiti nosiljku da se tezina ravnomjerno rasporedi... 
Ili zamoliti njegovog tatu da ga vise nosi, iako mama je mama.  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Super malo si me umirila..
Imamo nosiljku ona nam je najbolji prijatelj, a kolica neprijatelj.. 
Nosi ga i tata, al samnom je većinu vremena u vrtić će tek na jesen, ja koristim produženi porodiljni za njega jer je prijevremena rođen.. ikakon nakon zadnjeg uspješnog postupka sam sat vremena nakon Et išla raditi...

----------


## ina33

> Imam bebu od 17 mjeseci i planiram kroz koji mjesec u Fet, najviše ne brine sto je sin još mali i dosta ga nosim, a nemogu ga ne podići kad mi pruža rukice.. može li to uopće utjecat na ishod..
> 
> Kako ste vi to rješavale?


Ne moze utjecat na ishod, ne brini.

----------


## Zulta

Mislim da je prestanak dojenja od 6 mjeseci prije novog pokušaja vezan za razine hormona prolaktina koji je u tom periodu još visok.

Mi smo pričekali da prođe i tih 6 mjeseci prije nego se vratimo po smrzliće, i evo sad su iza mene dva neuspjela fet-a  :Sad: 
Baš mi je teško, nekako smo svi mislili da će to ići jednostavnije.
Ostala su nam još tri smrzlića. Bojim se da neću imati snage za novi postupak ako ispucamo sve smrzliće. Kako je to kod vas bilo?

----------


## Jelenao78

> Pozdrav svima, evo naša prva bebica će uskoro godinu dana, ostalo nam je još 5 smrzlića i već smo se veselili vratiti se po njih, ali dr kaže da mora proći 6.mj nakon prestanka dojenja i tek onda možemo u nove pokušaje.
> Da li je netko išao po svoje smrzliće, molim vaša iskustva i kolika je uspješnost


I ja imam 5 smrzlica i klinca od 2 god i 4mj  Razmisljam intenzivno o odlasku na odjel medjutim nitko mi se ne javlja vec tjedan dana. Da li su vam rekli kako ide postupak i da li su potrebni neki nalazi?

Nisam znala za ovih 6 mjeseci pauze, naime jos uvijek dojim doduse ne previse, ali mali ne zeli prestat nikako

----------


## Vrci

> Ne moze utjecat na ishod, ne brini.


Na ishod ne može, ali ja sam 2 dana nakon plusa imala krvarenje, i tako ukrug do 15tt. Il spotting, il krv, il izljev. Znači krevet i starije dijete na čuvanju baki/tati nakon posla, ili uz mene u krevetu.
Tako da, treba imati plan za sve slučajeve

----------


## Munkica

> I ja imam 5 smrzlica i klinca od 2 god i 4mj  Razmisljam intenzivno o odlasku na odjel medjutim nitko mi se ne javlja vec tjedan dana. Da li su vam rekli kako ide postupak i da li su potrebni neki nalazi?
> 
> Nisam znala za ovih 6 mjeseci pauze, naime jos uvijek dojim doduse ne previse, ali mali ne zeli prestat nikako


Ne znam kako ide postupak, ali ja sam s doktorovim blagoslovom dojila tijekom stimulacije i 2 feta. Prvi fet nije uspio zbog niskog progesterona, drugi embrij raste vec 20 tjedana  :Smile:

----------

